# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  حوار مع المالكي في ردِّ ضلالاته ومنكراته / لمعالي الشيخ عبدالله بن منيع

## أبو فراس السليماني

*حوار مع المالكي* 

*في ردِّ** ضلالاته ومنكراته*


*معالي* *الشيخ :* 
*عبدالله بن سليمان بن منيع*
*جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*

 
http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=88&book=1225

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
*
 

 *محتويـات الكتـاب*
- مقدمة الكتاب
لسماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز .

- تقديم وإعذار بقلم المؤلف .

- مقتطفات من قرار هيئة كبار العلماء في حق المذكور .

- نماذج من ضلالات المالكي ومنكراته 
منقولة من كتاب الذخائر المحمدية .

- تمهيد وتأصيل .
- رأي المالكي في حكم الاحتفال بالمولد ، ومناقشته .
- رأي المالكي أن الاحتفال بالمولد لا يلزم أن يكون في ليلة مخصوصة ،
ومناقشته بعدة وقفات .
- دعوى المالكي
أن الاحتفالات بالمولد نوع من أنواع الدعوة إلى الله ومناقشته .

- عقيدتنا في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
طبقاً لما جاء في كتاب الله وسنة رسول الله .

- منزلة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في نفوسنا .

- خيبة الأمل فيما عقدناه على المالكي من خير ونفع وصلاح .

- أدلة المالكي على جواز الاحتفال بالمولد ، ومناقشتها وردها :

- الدليل الأول :
الاحتفال بالمولد تعبير عن الفرحة بالمصطفى ، 
ومناقشة المالكي بعدة وقفات انتهينا بها إلى بطلان ذلك الدليل .

- الدليل الثاني : 
كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يعظم يوم ولادته بصيامه .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات انتهت إلى بطلانه .

- الدليل الثالث :
أن الفرح به صلى الله عليه وسلم مطلوب بأمر القرآن .
- مناقشته بذكر ما ذكره مشاهير المفسرين .

- الدليل الرابع :
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يلاحظ ارتباط الزمان بالحوادث الدينية ،
وتمثيله بالأمر بصيام يوم عاشوراء .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ورده .

- الدليل الخامس :
 أن الاحتفال بالمولد بدعة حسنة .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات .

- الدليل السادس :
أن المولد يبعث على الصلاة والسلام المطلوبين .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات .

- الدليل السابع :
أن المولد يشتمل على شيئ من سيرة الرسول والتعريف به .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ورده .

- الدليل الثامن :
أن الاحتفال بالمولد تعرض لمكافآته صلى الله عليه وسلم .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات .

- الدليل التاسع :
أن معرفة شمائله صلى الله عليه وسلم تستدعي كمال الإيمان به .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل العاشر : 
أن تعظيمه صلى الله عليه وسلم مشروع .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل الحادي عشر :
أن اليوم الذي ولد فيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل من يوم الجمعة ،
وقد جاءت النصوص بفضل يوم الجمعة .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات .

- الدليل الثاني عشر :
المولد أمر يستحسنه العلماء والمسلمون في جميع البلاد .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل الثالث عشر :
 أن المولد اجتماع ذكر وصدقة .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات .

- الدليل الرابع عشر :
أن الله قص على نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنباء الرسل لتثبيت فؤاده إلخ .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل الخامس عشر :
ليس كل ما لم يفعله السلف بدعة إلخ .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل السادس عشر :
 ليست كل بدعة محرمة إلخ .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات .

- الدليل الثامن عشر : 
احتجاجه بقول الشافعي ما أحدث وخالف نصاً فهو البدعة الضالة إلخ .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل التاسع عشر : 
كل ما تشمله الأدلة الشرعية 
ولم يقصد بإحداثه مخالفة ولم يشتمل على منكر فهو من الدين .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل العشرون : 
الاحتفال بالمولد احياء لذكرة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم إلخ .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل الحادي والعشرون :
مشروعية المولد إنما تكون فيما خلا من المنكرات المذمومة إلخ .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- افتراء المالكي على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية بإجازته المولد .

- رد ذلك عليه بنقل كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في البدعة ،
ورده تقسيمها وإنكاره لمجموعة من البدع ومنها بدعة المولد .

- مفهوم المولد في نظر المالكي .
- مناقشة هذا المفهوم بعدة وقفات .

- رأي المالكي في القيام في المولد .
- مناقشة هذا الرأي بعد وقفات .

- استحسان المالكي القيام في المولد
لمجموعة وجوه جرى مناقشتها ثم ردها .
مولد ابن الديبع ومافيه من منكرات .

فتوى الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا في حكم المولد بصفة عامة .
ورأيه في مولد ابن الديبع .

- نصيحتنا للمالكي .
فتوى للشيخ تاج الدين الفاكهاني في حكم المولد .
شكر واعتذار .

-المراجع

*===============*

داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*تقديم
*
*لسماحة الرئيس العام لإدارات البحوث العلمية
والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد
*
*الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز

**( رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة* )
*~~~~~~~*

الحمد لله
وصلى الله وسلم على رسول الله
وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه
واهتدى بهداه ،

أما بعد :

فقد اطلعت على أمور منكرة

في كتب أصدرها محمد علوي مالكي ،

وفي مقدمتها كـتابه الذميم

الذي سماه ( الذخائر المحمدية ) .

من تلك الأمور

نسبته لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صفات

هي من خصائص الله سبحانه وتعالى ،

كقوله: 
بأن لرسول الله مقاليد السموات والأرض ،

وأن له أن يقطع أرض الجنة ،

ويعلم الغيب والروح

والأمور الخمسة التي اختص الله تعالى بعلمها ،

وأن الخلق خلقوا لأجله ، 

وأن ليلة مولده أفضل من ليلة القدر ،

وأنه لا شيء إلا وهو به منوط

يعني بذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

ومن ذلك إقراره قصائد نقلها في الذخائر

مشتملة على الاستغاثة بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
والاستجارة به ،

وأن إليه الفزع عند الكروب ،

وأنه إذا لم يستجب فإلى أين يفزع المكروب ، 


وأشياء أخرى مما جاء استعراض بعضها

في هذا الكتاب الذي ألفه 

صاحب الفضيلة 

الشيخ العلامة عبدالله بن سليمان بن منيع

أحد قضاة محكمة التمييز 
بالمنطقة الغربية
وعضو هيئة كبار العلماء

المسمى ( حوار مع المالكي

في رد منكراته وضلالاته ) 


والذي يسرني التقديم له .


*===============*

داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد ساءني كثيراً 

وقوع هذه المنكرات الشنيعة 

والتي بعضها كفر بواح
 
من محمد علوي المذكور ،


كما أثار بما نشره في كتبه 

من ضلالات 

وشركيات 

وبدع منكرة 

كثيراً من أهل العلم

وفي مقدمتهم

هيئة كبار العلماء 

حيث أصدروا قرارهم رقم 86 
وتاريخ 11 / 11 / 1401 هـ 

باستنكار 

ما اتجه إليه المذكور 

من الدعوة إلى

الشرك بالله سبحانه

والدعوة إلى 
البدع والمنكرات والضلالات

 والبعد عما عليه سلف هذه الأمة 

من سلامة العقيدة 

وصدق العبودية لله تعالى 

في ألوهيته

وربوبيته 

وكمال ذاته وصفاته .



*===============*

داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولم يكن في نيتي الاكتفاء بالاشتراك مع زملائي

أعضاء 

هيئة كبار العلماء 

في إصدراهم القرار المستنكر ما عليه المذكور

من سوء المعتقد

وخبث الاتجاه 

فقد كنت عازماً على

تتبع أغلاطه ومنكراته 

والرد عليها

بما ندين الله به من عقيدة ،

مستمدين ذلك من كتاب الله تعالى 

وسنة رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

*===============*

داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولكن بعد أن اطلعت

على مؤلف الشيخ عبدالله بن منيع المذكور

حمدت الله تعالى

أن وفق فضيلته للرد 

على هذا المبتدع الضال ،


واكتفيت بذلك عن الرد على المذكور ، 

حيث إن فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله

قد أتى بالكثير مما في نفسي ، 

فقابل الحجة بالحجة الدامغة

والدليل القاطع ،

وبيّن للناس ما عليه المذكور
من سوء عقيدة
 وخبث اتجاه 
وبُعد عن الحق والصواب ،

فجزاه الله خيراً عن غيرته الإسلامية ،

وإنكاره المنكر وكشفه شُبه أهل الضلال

بالبراهين الساطعة والحجج النيرة 

من كتاب الله المبين

وسنة رسوله الأمين 

عليه من ربه أفضل الصلاة والتسليم .

*===============*

داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد جاء كتابه المذكور بحمد الله

شافياً كافياً مقنعاً لطالب الحق ، 

لوضوح أدلته وحسن أسلوبه

وإنصافه لخصمه 

على ضوء الكتاب والسنة ، 

فأجزل الله مثوبته وزاده من العلم والهدى ،

وجعلنا وإياه من أنصار الحق 

والدعاة إليه على بصيرة

إنه سميع قريب ،

كما نسأله سبحانه

أن يهدي محمد علوي مالكي إلى الصواب

وأن يرده إلى رشده 

ويمن علينا وعليه بالتوبة النصوح ،

إنه جواد كريم .

وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد 

وعلى آله وصحبه .


الرئيس العام

لإدارات البحوث والعلمية والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد 

عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

( رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة )

*===============*

داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*تـقـديـم وإعــذار*
*~~~~~*

الحمد لله رب العالمين 

والعاقبة للمتقين 

ولا عدوان إلا على الظالمين ، 

وأشهد ألا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له

في ألوهيته وربوبيته وكمال ذاته وصفاته ،

وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله

إمام المتقين وسيد المرسلين

وقائد الغر المحجّلين 

صلى الله عليه 

وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين

وسلم تسليماً كثيراً 

وبعد : 

فكم يعز علينا 

أن نستثـقل نسبة أوصاف التكريم والتقدير 

لرجل كان أمل الاستقامة والصلاح وسلامة المعتقد ،

لنشأته في بيئة ذهب عن كثير من أهلها

أدران البدع 

ومظاهر المنكرات

وتدرجه في المراحل الدراسية حتى النهائية ،

إلا أنه مع الأسف
 
بعد أن شبَّ عن الطوق

ووصل إلى درجة يفترض أنها بداية النضج الفكري ;

أخذ ينحدر في فكره 

وعلمه ومعتقده ونوع اتجاهه

إلى حال من السخافة

وسوء المعتقد
 
والدعوة إلى الذرائع الموصلة

إلى الوثنية والجاهلية 

بما يقوله بلسانه

ويكتبه بقلمه 

ويقرره في مجالس تعليمه ،

وبما ينشره هذه الأيام من مؤلفات

فيها الإثم

وسوء المعتقد ،

تدعو حالها إلى اعتباره

في طليعة الدعاة إلى البدع 

والخرافات

والشرك بالله

في ألوهيته وربوبيته ; 

كما يتضح ذلك من المقتطفات

الآتي نقلها قريباً من 

كتابه " الذخائر المحمدية " .

*===============*

داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ذلك الرجل هو من نستكثر عليه 

أوصاف الفضيلة والمكانة العلمية الراقية ، 

ونكتفي بدعوته
 
محمد علوي مالكي .

ذلك الرجل الذي آثر ممن

غرَّر بهم

وأضلَّهم 

وأعماهم لحسَهم يده

وركوعهم له ، 

وتبركهم بآثاره

وأعضائه 

وملابسه;

آثر ذلك 

على الدعوة إلى الله

دعوة إسلامية نقيّة صافية 

متمحضة عن سلامة العقيدة 

وصفاء الطوية 

والاقتداء بالسلف الصالح 

من القرون الثلاثة المفضلة 

من الصحابة والتابعين 

وتابع التابعين 

ومن تبعهم بإحسان .

*===============*

داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد تتابعت

سموم 

هذا الضال المضل 

على العقيدة السلفية


بما ينشره من مؤلفات

أطمها وأغمها

وأكثرها بلاء 

ومقتاً وفحشاً 

كتابه " الذخائر المحمدية " ،

وآخرها فيما علمنا 

أن يكون آخرها في مجال الدعوة

إلى البدع والضلالات 

رسالته البتراء المسماة 

" حول الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي الشريف " ،


وهي رسالة تشتمل على الكثير

من المغالطات

والتلبيسات

والتشبيه على العقول ،


يتضح ذلك من مناقشتها

والرد عليها .



*===============*

داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد كنت في شهري جمادى وشهر رجب

من عام 1402هـ في إجازة ، 

وفي إحدى زياراتي

لسماحة الشيخ عبدالله بن حميد
رحمه الله 

ناولني الرسالة ،

وطلب مني أثناء تمتعي بالإجازة 

أن أرد عليها

بعد أن أبدى استياءه واستنكاره

وغضبه وتمعّـره 

من هذا الرجل ومكابرته 

وسوء معتقده

وخروجه عن ربقة الإسلام 

بما ينشره من شركيات

وضلالات

ومنكرات،

*===============*

داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يتضح ذلك عنه

بما قاله عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

من علمه الروح والغيب

والخمس التي اختص الله بعلمها ،

وأنه يُقطِع أرض الجنة ،
 
وأن آدم وبنيه خُـلِقوا لأجله

إلى غير ذلك 

مما لا نعلم صدور مثله من 

أقطاب التصوف

ودُعاة الضلال. 


فاستجبت لسماحته 

وانعقد مني العزم 

على الرد على هذه الرسالة البتراء ، 

وبيان ما هي عليه من تهافت

وتناقض 

وتلبيس

وتزييف


وشنشنة

نعرفها من أخزمها .


*===============*

داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إلا أننا قبل الرد عليها 

نحب أن نؤكد ما يعلمه الله 

من أننا لا نريد التنديد بالمذكور

وتعريته 

أمام طلبة العلم 

بقدر ما نريد

من رد زيفه وضلاله ،

وما لبَّسَ به

من شُبه 

وضلالات 

ومتاهات

في سبيل ترويج البدع 

وذرائع الشرك بالله 

في ألوهيته وربوبيته

مما قد يغتر به من لا يعرف المذكور 

وما هو عليه من حب الظهور 

والوجاهة 
والتمتع بهوان المغرورين به 

حينما يتهافتون عليه 

بلَحْسِ الأيدي

والانحناء 

والخضوع 

والتذلل 

أمام 

غطرسته 

ودَجَله 

وتضليله .


*===============*

داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولعل القارئ الكريم 

قد استكثر منا هذا القول

في هذا الرجل ،

ولكننا نعتقد أنه سيعذرنا 

حينما يعرف أن الدافع لذلك 

هو

الغيرة لله
 
في تحقيق التوحيد وكماله ،

والغيرة لرسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم

حيث كان شديد الحرص

على أن تعرف أمته

مكانته من الله تعالى .

فلقد ثبت عنه 

صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله :

( لا تطروني كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم

إنما أنا عبد

فقولوا 

عبدُ الله ورسوله ) [1] .


============
[1] - أخرجه البخاري ومسلم عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه . 


*===============*

داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وسيعذرنا القارئ الكريـم

حينما يعـرف أن هذا المبتدع 

قـد أصدر كتـاباً

بعـنـوان ( الذخائر المحمدية )

جاء فيه ما يقضي 

بتشريك رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم

مع ربه 

في النفع والضر ،

والمنع والعطاء ،

والسلطة الشاملة

على ملكوت السموات والأرض ،

وحق الإقطاع في الجنة ،

وأن آدم وذريته خلقوا لأجل محمد

 رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،


إلى غير ذلك مما سنورده 

ونشير إلى صفحاته من كتابه ;

للدلالة على صحة ما نقول في المذكور

من نكارة

وضلالة 

وسوء معتقد

وسخافة عقل
 
وسوء طوية .

*===============*

داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد أصدرت

هيئة كبار العلماء 

إقراراً بعدد 86 

في11 / 11 / 1401هـ 

جاء فيه ما نصه :


في الدورة السادسة عشرة المنعقدة بالطائف

في شوال عام 1400 هـ ،

نظر مجلس هيئة كبار العلماء فيما عرضه 

سماحة الرئيس العام لإدارات البحوث العلمية

والافتاء والدعوة والإرشاد 

مما بلغه من أن لمحمد علوي مالكي 

نشاطاً كبيراً متزايداً

في نشر البدع 

والخرافات

والدعوة إلى الضلال

والوثنية، 

وأنه يؤلف الكتب ويتصل بالناس 

ويقوم بالأسفـار من أجل تلك الأمور ، 


واطلع على كتابه " الذخائر المحمدية "

وكتابه " الصلوات المأثورة " ،

وكتابه " أدعية وصلوات " ،


كما استمع إلى الرسالة الواردة

إلى سماحة الرئيس العام لإدارات البحوث العلمية

والافتاء والدعوة والإرشاد من مصر ،

وكان مما تضمنته :

*===============*

داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

( وقد ظهر في الأيام الأخيرة 

طريقة صوفية في شكلها 

لكنها في مضمونها من أضل ما عرفناه 

من الطرق القائمة الآن ، 

وإن كانت ملة الكفر واحدة .


هذه الطريقة تسمى 

" العصبة الهاشمية والسدنة العلوية

والساسة الحسنية الحسينية ) ،


ويقودها رجل من صعيد مصر

يسميه أتباعه ( الإمام العربي ) ، 


وهو يعتزل الناس في صومعة له

ويمرون عليه صفوفاً ويسلمون عليه

ويحدثونه ويمنحهم البركات 

ويكشف لهم المخبوء

بالنسبة لكل واحد ،


وهذا كله من وراء ستار

فهم يسمعون صوته ولا يرون شكله

اللهم إلا الخاصة من أحبابه وأصحابه

فهم المسموح لهم بالدخول عليه 

وعددهم قليل جداً ، 

وهو لا يحضر مع الناس الجمع ولا الجماعات ،

ولا يصلي في المسجد

الذي بناه بجوار صومعته ،



*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويعتقد أتباعه 

أنه يصلي الفرائض كلها

في الكعبة المشرفة جماعة
 
خلف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 


ويعتقدون كذلك أنه من البقية الباقية 

من نسل الأئمة المعصومين ،


وأن المهدي سيخرج بأمره .


وقد أنشأ لطريقته فروعاً في بعض مدن مصر 

يجتمع روادها فيها على

موائد الأكل والشرب والتدخين ،

ويأمرون مريديهم 

بحلق اللحى 

وعدم حضور الجماعة في المسجد ،

وذلك
تمهيداً لإسقاط الصلاة نفسها ،
 
*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويُخشى أنهم امتداد لحركة باطنية جديدة ،

فإن هناك وجه شبه بينهم وبين خصائص الباطنية .

فإنهم بالإضافة إلى ما سبق ; 

محظور على أتباعهم إذاعة أسرارهم ،

والسؤال عن أي شيء يرونه من شيوخهم ،

كذلك الإسم الذي سمّوا به حركتهم

والشعار الذي اتخذوه لها هو

( فاطمة ، علي ، الحسن ، الحسين )،

ومما يؤيد هذا الظن أنهم يجاورون الضاحية 

التي دفن فيها( أغاخان ) زعيم الإسماعيلية ،

حيث لا تنقطع أتباع الإسماعيلية عن زيارة قبره ،

والاتصال بالناس هناك ،

وقد دفن أغاخان في مصر لهذه الغاية .
 


*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد ازداد أمر هؤلاء في نظرنا خطورة 

حين علمنا أن لهم اتصالات ببعض أفراد في السعودية ،

وقد هُيأت لبعض أتباعهم فرص عمل في المملكة 

عن طريق هؤلاء الأفراد الذين لم نتعرف على أسمائهم بعد ;

نظراً للسرية التي يحيطون بها حركتهم ، 

ونحن في سبيل ذلك إن شاء الله .


ولكن الذي وقفنا عليه وعرفناه يقيناً

لا يقبل الشك

أن الشيخ (محمد علوي بن عباس المالكي
المكي الحسني )

يتصل بهم اتصالاً مباشراً ، 

ويزور شيخهم المحتجب

 ويدخل عليه ويختلي به
 
ويخرج من عنده بعد ذلك

 طائفاً بأتباعه

متحدثاً معهم

 محاضراً فيهم

خطيباً بينهم

كأنه نائب عن الشيخ المزعوم ،

ثم يختم زيارته بالتوجه 

إلى ضريح أبي الحسن الشاذلي 

الشيخ الصوفي المعروف

المدفون في أقصى بلاد مصر ،

ومعه بطانة من دهاقنة التصوف في مصر، 

وهو ينشر بينهم مؤلفاته

التي اطلعنا على بعضها 

فاستوقفنا منها كتابه

المسمى" الذخائر المحمدية "

وتحت يدي الآن نسخة منه ، 

بل الجزء الأول ،

وهو يقع في 354 صفحة 

من الحجم الكبير ذي الطباعة الفاخرة ،

وطبع بمطبعة حسان بالقاهرة ، 

ولا يوزع عن طريق دار نشر ،

وإنما يوزع بصفة شخصية

وبلا ثمن .

 
*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والذي يقرأ هذا الكتاب

يجد المؤلف هداه الله 

قد أورد فيه كل المعتقدات الباطلة
 
في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 
ولكن بطريق ملتوٍ فيه من المكر والدهاء ما فيه ; 

حتى لا يُؤخذ على المؤلف خطأ شخصي ،


فهو يذيع تلك العقائد عن طريق النقل 

من بعض الكتب التي 

أساءت إلى الإسلام 

في عقيدته وشريعته ،

والتي وصلت برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

إلى درجة من الغلو 

ما قال بها كتاب الله 

ولا سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

بل ورد بشأنها

النهي الصريح 

عن مثل هذا 

الزيغ 

والزيف 

والضلال ) اهـ .
 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم ذكر أمثلة 
مما جاء في الكتاب من الضلال

وختم رسالته بقوله : 


( ونحن إنما نهتم بتعقب 

مثل هذه الأخطاء والخطايا

من أجل أن ننبه إلى خطورتها وخطرها

من باب نصح المسلمين وإرشادهم

وتحذيرهم مما يُخشى منه 

 على العقيدة الصحيحة والإيمان الحق ،


وإنما نكتب لكم به 

كذلك لتتصرفوا حياله بما فيه الخير للإسلام والمسلمين ،

فكما أن مصر مستهدفة من أعداء الإسلام

بحكم عددها وعدتها وإجماعها 

من حيث الأصل عى السنة ;


فإن السعودية مستهدفة بنفس القدر 

إن لم يكن أكثر بحكم موقعها من قلوب المسلمين ،

وبحكم عقيدتها القائمة 

على حماية جناب التوحيد ،

وعلى توجيه الناس إلى السنـّة الصحيحة ، 

واهتمامها بنشر هذه العقيدة في كل مكان .


فلا أقل من أن ننبه إلى بعض مواطن الخطر 

لتعملوا على درئه ما استطعتم ،

والظن بكم بل الاعتقاد فيكم 

سيكون في محله إن شاء الله ،

فإن الأمر جد خطير

كما رأيتم من بعض فقرات الكتاب ) ا هـ .

 
*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد تبيّن للمجلس صحة ما ذُكر 

من كون 

محمد علوي داعية سوء

ويعمل على نشر

الضلال والبدع ، 

وأن كتبه مملوءة بالخرافات

والدعوة إلى
 الشرك والوثنية .


ورأى أن يعمل على إصلاح حاله

وتوبته من أقواله ،

وأن يبذل له النصح ، 

ويبيّن له الحق .

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

واستحسن أن يحضر المذكور 

لدى سماحة الشيخ عبدالله بن محمد بن حميد

رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقضاء ، 

وسماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبدالله بن باز

الرئيس العام لإدارات البحوث العلمية 

والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد ،

ومعالي الشيخ سليمان بن عبيد 

الرئيس العام لشئون الحرمين الشريفين ،

لمواجهته بما صدر منه 

من العبارت

الإلحادية والصوفية ،

وإسماعه الكتاب الوارد من مصر 

ومعرفة جوابه عن ذلك ،

وما لديه حول ما ورد في كتبه .

 
*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد حصل هذا الاجتماع

وحضر المذكور في المجلس الأعلى للقضاء

يوم الخميس 

الموافق17 / 10 / 1400 هـ .

وأعُدّ محضر بذلك الاجتماع

تضمّن إجابته بشأن تلك الكتب ،

وما سأله عنه المشايخ مما جاء فيها .

وجاء في المحضر الذي وقّـع فيه

أن كتاب " الذخائر المحمدية " 

و كتاب " الصلوات المأثورة " له ،

أما كتاب " أدعية وصلوات " فليس له ،


وأما الرجل الصوفي الذي في مصر

فقد قال أنه زاره ومئات من أمثاله في الصعيد

ولكنه ليس من أتباعه 

ويبرأ إلى الله من طريقته ، 

وأنه لم يلق محاضرات في مصر ،

وأنه أنكر عليه وعلى أتباعه ، 


وقد ذكر للمشايخ أنه له وجهة نظر 

في بعض المسائل ،

أما الأمور الشركية

فيقول أنه نقلها عن غيره 

وأنه خطأ 

فاته التنبيه عليه .
 


*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولما استمع المجلس إلى المحضر المذكور

وتأكد من كون الكتابين له ،

وعلم اعترافه

بأنه جمع فيها تلك الأمور المنكرة 

ناقش أمره وما يتخذ بشأنه ،

ورأى أنه ينبغي جمع الأمور

الشركية والبدعية 

التي في كتابه " الذخائر المحمدية " ،


مما قال فيها أنه خطأ فاته التنبيه عليه 

وتطبق على المحضر ،

ويكتب رجوعه عنها ،

ويطلب منه التوقيع عليه ،

ثم يُنشر في الصحف،

ويذاع بصوته 

في الإذاعة والتلفزيون ،


فإن استجاب لذلك 

وإلا رُفع لولاة الأمور لمنعه 

من جميع نشاطاته

في المسجد الحرام 

ومن الإذاعة والتلفزيون 

وفي الصحافة ،


كما يُمنع من السفر إلى الخارج

حتى لا ينشر باطله

في العالم الإسلامي ، 

ويكون سبباً

في فتنة الفئام من المسلمين .

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد قامت 
اللجنة الدائمة 
للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء

بقرآءة كتابيه المذكورين

اللذين اعترف أنهما له 

ومن إعداده وتأليفه ،

وجمع الأمور الشركية والبدعية التي فيهما، 

وإعداد ما ينبغي له، 

ويُطلب منه أن يذيعه بصوته ،

وبُعث له عن طريق معالي الرئيس العام 

لشئون الحرمين الشريفين 

بكتاب سماحة الرئيس العام

رقم 788 / 2 
وتاريخ 12 / 11 / 1400 هـ


فامتنع عن تنفيذ ما رآه المجلس ،


وكتب رسالة ضمنها رأيه ،

ووردت إلى سماحة الرئيس العام

لإدارات البحوث العلمية 

والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد 

مشفوعة بكتاب معالي الرئيس العام لشئون الحرمين

رقم 2053 / 19 
وتاريخ 12 / 12 / 1400هـ .

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وجاء في كتاب معاليه

أنه اجتمع بالمذكور مرتين 

وعرض عليه خطاب سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز

وما كتبه المشائخ ، 

ولكنه أبدى تمنعاً عما اقترحوه ،

وأنه حاول إقناعه ولم يقبل ،

وكتب إجابة عما طُلب منه

مضمونها التصريح 

بعدم الموافقة على 

إعلان توبته .
 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي الدورة السابعة عشرة

المنعقدة في شهر رجب عام 1401هـ 

في مدينة الرياض 

نظر المجلس في الموضوع ، 

وناقش الموقف الذي اتخذه حيال ما طلب منه ،

ورأى أن يحاط ولاة الأمور بحاله 

والخطوات التي اتخذت

لدفع ضرره

وكف أذاه عن المسلمين ، 


وأعدت 

اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء

بياناً يشتمل على جملة من الأمور

الشركية والبدعية 

الموجودة في كتاب " الذخائر المحمدية " 


منها :

1- نقل في صفحة 265 من الأبيات التي جاء فيها :
 

ولما رأيت الدهـر قد حارب الورى 

جعلت لنفسي نعـل سيده حصنا

تحـصنــت منـه في بـديــع مثـالهــا 

بسور منيع نلتُ في ظله الأمنا


*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

2 - نقل قصيدة للبكري

في الصفحتين 158 – 159 

تتضمن أنواعاً

 من الشرك الأكبر 
وفيها إعراض عن الله عز وجل ،

قال فيها :

ما أرسل الرحمن أو يرسل 

من رحمة تصعـد أو تنـزل

في ملكـــوت الله أو ملــكـه 

من كل ما يختص أو يشمل

إلا وطه المصطفى عـبــده

نبــيـه مخـتـاره المـرســـــل

واسـطـة فـيهـا وأصــل لها 

يعـلــم هذا كل مـن يعـقــــل

فـلـُذْ به من كل ما تشتـكـي 

فهــو شفــيــع دائـماً يقــبــل

ولُـذْ به من كل ما تـرتجـي 

فـإنه الـمـأمــن والمـعـقــــل

وحـط أحمـال الرجـا عنـده 

فـإنـه المــرجـع والمـوئـــل

ونــادِهِ إن أزمـــة أنشـبــت

أظفارها واستحكم المعضل

يا أكـرم الخـلـق على ربـه 

وخـيـر من فـيهـم به يُـسـأل

كم مسني الكرب وكم مـرة 

فـرّجـتَ كرباً بعضه يذهــل

فبالـذي خصك بـين الورى 

برتبــه عـنها العــلا تـنــزل

عجِّـل بإذهاب الذي أشتـكي 

فـإن تـوقـفت فـمن ذا أسـأل
 
*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

3- ذكر في ص (25) 

أن ليلة مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم

 أفضل من ليلة القدر . 

وهذا خطأ واضح ،

فليلة القدر أفضل الليالي

بلا شك .

 
*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

4 - ذكر في الصفحات
الثالثة والأربعين 
والرابعة والأربعين
والخامسة والأربعين

قصيدة لابن حجر الهيتمي

فيها إثبات حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

على الإطلاق ،

وإنه يصلي الصلوات الخمس ويتطهر ، 

ويجوز أن يحج ويصوم

ولا يستحيل ذلك عليه ،

وتعرض عليه الأعمال . 

ونقل عن الهيتمي

 استجارته بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وأقرَّه على ذلك ،

والاستجارة بغير الله

نوع من الشرك الأكبر .
 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

5 - أورد في الصفحات
(52) إلى (55)
 
ما نصه :

" من استغرق في محبة الأنبياء والصالحين

حمله ذلك على الإذن 

في تقبيل قبورهم 

والتمسح بها ،

وتمريغ الخد عليها " ا هـ . 


ونسب أشياء من ذلك إلى بعض الصحابة ، 

وأقرَّ ذلك ولم ينكره ،

مع أن تلك الأمور

من البدع

ووسائل الشرك الأكبر ،

ونسبتها إلى بعض الصحابة باطلة .
 
*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

6 - ذكر في صفحة (60) 

أن زيارة قبره الشريف

صلى الله عليه وسلم

من كمال الحج ،

وأن زيارته عند الصوفية فرض ،

وأن الهجرة إلى قبره عندهم

كالهجرة إليه حيا .

وأقرَّ ذلك ولم ينكره .
 
*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

7 - ذكر عشر كرامات 

لزائر قبر

النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

كلها رجم بالغيب 

وقول على الله

بلا علم .
 


*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

8 - دعا إلى الاستجارة به 

صلى الله عليه وسلم 

والاستشفاع به عند زيارته ،


فقال ما نصه :


" ويتأكد بتجديد التوبة في هذا الموقف الشريف

وسؤال الله تعالى أن يجعلها لديه نصوحا،

والاستشفاع به صلى الله عليه وسلم في قبولها ،

والإكثار من الاستغفار والتضرع

بتلاوة الآية المذكورة ،

وأن يقول بعدها
 
وقد ظلمت نفسي ظلماً كثيراً ،

وأتيت بجهلي وغفلتي أمراً كبيراً ،


وقد وفدت عليك زائراً 

وبك مستجيراً " أ هـ .

ص (100) ، 

ومعلوم أن الاستشفاع والاستجارة به

بعد وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم 

من أنواع الشرك الأكبر .
 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

9 - ذكر في صفحة (10)

شعراً يقال مع الدعاء 

عند زيارة قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 ومنه :

هذا نـزيـلك أضـحى لا مـلاذ له 

إلا جنابك يا سؤلي ويا أملي


ومنه :

ضيف ضعـيف غريب قد أناخ بـكـم 

ويستجـيـــر بـكم يا ســادة العـــرب 

يا مكرم الضيف يا عون الزمان ويا 

غوث الفقير ومرمى القصد والطلب 


ونقل عن بعضهم في ص (102) 
شعراً تحت عنوان فضائل نبوية قرآنية :

أترضى مع الجاه المنيع ضياعنا 

ونحن إلى أعتاب بابك ننسب

أفِـضْهـا عـليـنـا نـفـحـة نـبــويــة 

تـلمُّ شتـاتَ المسلمـين وترأب 


وهذه الأبيات الخمسة 

من الشرك الأكبر 

والعياذ بالله .
 


*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

10 - نقل في صفحة (54) بيتاً من الهمزية هو :

ليته خصَّني برؤية وجه 

زال عن كل من رآه العناء 


وهذا كذب وباطل ،

وقد رآه في حياته عليه الصلاة والسلام

أقوام كثيرون

فما زال عنهم عناؤهم

ولا كفرهم .
 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

11 - نقل في صفحة (157) 

غلواً في نعال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 

في البيتين التاليين :

على رأس هـذا الكــون نـعـل محـمـد 

سَمَتْ فجميع الخلق تحت ظلاله

لدى الطور موسى نودي اخلع وأحمد 

إلى العرش لم يُؤمر بخلع نعاله
 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

12- ذكر في صفحة (166)
 
قصيدة شركية

للشيخ (عمر الباقي الخلوتي )

منها:

يا ملاذ الورى وخــيـر عــيان 

ورجــاء لكــل دان قصـي

لك وجهي وجهتُ يا أبيض ال 

وجه فوجِّه إليه وجه الولي
 


*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

13- نقل في كتابه " الذخائر المحمدية " 

ص (284) 

عن ابن القيم من كتابه جلاء الإفهام 

ما يوهم أن الطريق إلى الله وإلى جنته 

محصور في اتباع أهل البيت، 

يعني أهل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وتصرَّف في كلام ابن القيم 

فلم ينقله على حقيقته، 

لأن ابن القيم في كتابه المذكور

تكلم على إبراهيم الخليل وآله من الأنبياء ،

وذكر أن الله سبحانه بعث جميع الأنبياء 

بعد إبراهيم من ذريته ،

وجعل الطريق إليه مسدوداً إلا من طريقهم ،

ومنهم نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فترك الشيخ محمد علوي مالكي

نقل أصل كلام ابن القيم رحمه الله 

وتصرَّف فيه ، 

فنقل ما يوهم القرآء

أن المراد أهل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

ولا يخفى أن هذا الرأي 

هو مذهب الرافضة الإثني عشرية ،

وأنهم يرون أن الأحاديث الواردة 

من غير طريق أهل البيت 

لا يُحتج بها ولا يُعمل بها ،

ولو كان الراوي لها أبا بكر الصديق 

أو عمر أو عثمان

أو غيرهم من الصحابة

رضي الله عنهم أجمعين ...

وهذا منكر عظيم 

وفساد كبير 

وتدليس شنيع

أراد به تحقيق

مقصد سيىء خطير .


*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومثل ما تقدم 

ما ذكره في الصفحتين الرابعـة والخامسة 

من كتـابه " الصلوات المأثورة " 

حيث يقول من جملة الدعاء الذي نقله: 

" وانشلني من أوحال التوحيد
 
وأغرقني في عين بحر الوحدة " ،

وقوله :

" ولا شيء إلا وهو به منوط " 

يعني بذلك 

النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .


 
*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد رُفع البيان إلى صاحب السمو الملكي

نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء

مشفوعاً بكتاب سماحة الرئيس العام 

رقم 1280 / 2 

وتاريخ 28 / 7 / 1401 هـ . 

وفي الدورة الثامنة عشرة للمجلس

المنعقدة في شهر شوال عام 1401هـ

أعيدت مناقشة موضوعه 

بناء على ما بلغ المجلس 

من أن شره في ازدياد ، 

وأنه لا يزال ينشر بدعه وضلالاته

في الداخل والخارج ،

فرأى أن الفساد المترتب على نشاطه كبير ،

حيث يتعلق بأصل 

عقيدة التوحيد 

التي بعث الله الرسل من أولهم إلى آخرهم 

لدعوة الناس إليها ،

ولإقامة حياتهم على أساسها . 

وليست أعماله 

وآراؤه الباطلة

في أمور فرعية اجتهادية 

يسوغ الإختلاف فيها ،

وأنه يسعى إلى عودة الوثنية 

في هذه البلاد 

وعبادة القبور والأنبياء ،

 والتعلق على غير الله ، 

و يطعن في دعوة التوحيد ،


ويعمل على نشر الشرك 

والخرافات

 والغلو في القبور ،

ويقرر هذه الأمور في كتبه ، 

ويدعو إليها في مجلسه ،

ويسافر من أجل الدعوة لها في الخارج ،

إلى آخر ما جاء في قرار المجلس .
 



*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعلاوة على ما ذكـره المجلـس في قراره المذكـور 

من نقـول مأخـوذة من

كتابه " الذخائر المحمدية " ،

فإننا نذكر من النقول ما يلي :

*أولاً :* جاء في الصفحة 98 نقله عن الجرداني 

وابن الجوزي ما نصه :

( من أجَـلِّ ما ابتدع من أجل القربات والطاعات

وما جرت به العادة من العناية بالمولد الشريف ،

والفرح فيه بسيد السادات ) .


إلى أن قال :

( ومما جرب أن من عمل المولد 

كان أماناً له في ذلك العام ، 

وبشرى عاجلة بنيل المرام ) ، 


إلى أن قال : 

( ومن أجلِّ ما ابتدع أيضاً
 
ما جرت به العادة 

من قيام الناس حين ذكر مولده 

صلى الله عليه وسلم،

فيُستحب ذلك

لما فيه من تعظيمه وإظهار الفرح به ،


بل أفتى بعض الحنفية

بكفر من تركه حين يقوم الناس ) 

إلى آخره .
 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثانياً :* جاء في الصفحات

التاسعة والتسعين ، والمائة ، والمائة وواحد ،

ذكره صيغة السلام 

على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

فقال :

( وقد جئتك مستغفراً من ذنبي 

مستشفعاً بك 

يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

إلى ربي عز وجل ) ،

ثم ذكر مجموعة من الصيغ للسلام

على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

بعضها نثر وبعضها شعر ، 

وقد جاء من الشعر ما نصه :

هذا نزيلك أضحى لا ملاذ له 

إلا جنابك يا سؤلى ويا أملي
 


*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثالثاً :* في الصفحة (107)
 
ذكره صلاة صوفي جاء فيها :

( إن من واظب على هذه الصلاة وهي :

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد 

عبدك ونبيك ورسولك النبي الأمي ،

وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

في اليوم والليلة 

خمسمائة مرة
 
لا يموت 

حتى يجتمع بالنبي 

صلى الله عليه وسلم

يقظة ) .

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## ابن الصديق

جزاك الله  خيرا ابا فراس 
هؤلاء قوم قد ابتدعوا وركبوا بحور البدع
فصاروا فى اعين اتباعهم  كأنهم علماء
فهم علماء سوء وشر وفساد
نسأل الله العفو والعافيه
يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على دينك

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*رابعاً :* في الصفحة (110)
 
قام بشرح صلاة الفاتح وقال في شرحه :

( فكل الأرزاق من كفه

- الضمير عائد 

على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم - ،

وفي الحديث 

أوتيت مفاتيح خزائن السموات والأرض

- أي التي قال الله تعالى فيها :

{ له مقاليد السموات والأرض } 

أي مفاتيحها ،

فقد أعطاها عز وجل لحبيبه 

صلى الله عليه وسلم ،


وفي الحديث أيضاً :

الله معط وأنا القاسم ) أهـ [1] .


 ==============
[1] - لعل المالكي يعني ما ذكره ابن الجوزي في كتابه
" العلل المتناهية في الأحاديث الواهية " في قوله :
" باب اعطائه مقاليد الدنيا " ،
حيث ذكر بإسناده عن جابر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
" أوتيت بمقاليد الدنيا على فرس أبلق عليه قطيفة من سندس " .

قال ابن الجوزي : 
" هذا حديث لا يصح ، وفي إسناده علي بن الحسين ،
قال أبو حاتم ضعيف الحديث
[ انظر العلل المتناهية الجزء الأول ص 174 ] . 



*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*خامساً :* في الصفحة (112) مانصه :

( اعلم أن ما أوحي إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 

ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام :

قسم أُمـر بتبليغه وهو القرآن

والأحكام المتعلقة بالخلق عموماً، 

فقد بلغه صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وما أُمِـر بكتمه 

فقد كتمه صلى الله عليه وسلم

ولم يبلغ منه حرفا، 

وهو جميع الأسرار 

التي لا تليق بالأمة )


 إلى آخر ما ذكره ،


ولم ينقل هذا القول عن أحد .


ولا شك أنه بذلك يوطد 

للقول في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

بما يخرجه به عن المجال البشري

إلى المحيط الرباني ، 


تعالى الله عما يقول الظالمون 

علواً كبيراً .
 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*سادساً :* في الصفحة (116) ما نصه :

( وأما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

من رآني في المنام فسيراني في اليقظة ،

قال العلماء :
هو في الدنيا قطعاً
 
ولو عند الموت لمن وفق لذلك ) .

إلى أن قال :

( وقد يكون في الدنيا لأهل الكمال من المؤمنين 

وصفاء البصيرة الذين وصفهم الله تعالى ،

ووصف قلوبهم ومعارفهم بقوله :

{ كمشكاة فيها مصباح } ، إلى آخر الآية ،

إلى أن قال:

( فمثل هذا القلب هو المؤهل لرؤية النبي

صلى الله عليه وسلم 

في اليقظة

وسائر المغيبات أيضاً ) أهـ .


*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد كان يكون هذا تمهيداً وتوطيداً 

لإلزام العامة

بترهات وضلالات دجاجلة 

يروم المالكي أن يكون منهم


حينما يأتي واحدهم ويدعي أن له من صفاء القلب 

وكمال الإيمان ما سوّغ له

 رؤية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقظة ،

وأنه قال له وأوصاه وعمده وكلفه ،

إلى آخر ما يتصور للدجاجلة من طرق سوء .


لا شك أن علماء التفسير واللغة وأهل العلم 

مجمعون 

على أن النور في الآية الكريمة

نور الله تعالى ،

وأن التشبيه تشبيه لنوره 

تعالى وتقدّس .

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*سابعاً :* في الصفحة (183) 

نصَّ على أن ماء زمزم أفضل من الكوثر ،

لأن الله تعالى اختاره ليلة الإسراء 

لغسل قلب حبيبه 

محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
 

 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثامناً :* في الصفحة (201) ما نصه :

( ثم اعلم أن كل ما مال إلى تعظيم

رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

لا ينبغي لأحد البحث فيه ،

ولا المطالبة بدليل خاص فيه ،

فإن ذلك سوء أدب ،

فقل ما شئت 

في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 
على سبيل المدح 

لا حرج ) اهـ .
 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*تاسعاً :* في الصفحة (202) ما نصه :

( خصَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

بأنه أول النبيين خلقاً ) 

إلى أن قال :

( و خلق آدم وجميع المخلوقات لأجله ) اهـ. ،

الضمير في لأجله 

عائد للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم [1] .




===============
[1] - لعل المالكي يعني حديث " لولاك لما خلقت الأفلاك "
قال الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني في كتابه 
" سلسلة الأحاديث الضعـيفة والموضوعة " : 
( لولاك لما خلقت الأفلاك ) موضوع .
كما قال الصاغاني في " الأحاديث الموضوعة " صحيفة 7 ، 

وأما قول الشيخ القاري صحيفة 67 – 68 :
" لكن معناه صحيح فقد روى الديلمي عن ابن عباس مرفوعاً :
أتاني جبريل فقال : يا محمد لولاك ما خلقت الدنيا ، 
ولولاك ما خلقت النار .
وفي رواية ابن عساكر " لولاك ما خلقت الدنيا " ،

فأقول الجزم بصحة معـناه لا يليق إلا بعـد ثبوت ما نقله عن الديلمي ،
وهذا مما لم أر أحداً تعـرض لبيانه ،
وأنا وإن كنت لم أقف على سنده فإني لا أتردد في ضعـفه ، 
وحسبنا في الدليل على ذلك تفرد الديلمي به . 
وأما رواية ابن عساكر فقد أخرجها ابن الجوزي أيضاً في حديث طويل عن سلمان مرفوعاً ،
وقال إنه موضوع ،
وأقرّه السيوطي في " اللآلئ" . [ انظر ج 1 ص 299 – 300 ] .
وقال الشوكاني في كتابه الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة :
حديث لولاك لما خلقت الأفلاك ،
قال الصاغاني موضوع [ ص 326 ] . 



*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عاشراً :* في الصفحة (205) ما نصه :

( وجمع له بين النبوة والسلطان ،

وأوتي علم كل شيء

حتى الروح 

والخمس التي في آية

إن الله عنده علم الساعة ) اهـ.




*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أحد عشر:* في الصفحة (207) 

ما نصه :

( وأسماؤه توقيفية 

كأسماء الله تعالى 

بحكم التبعية ) اهـ.
 

*===============
*{ وَانْظُرْ إِلَىٰ إِلَٰهِكَ
 
الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا 
لَنُحَرِّقَنَّه ُ
ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ 
فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا }
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*اثنا عشر :* في الصفحة (222)
 
من خصائصه صلى الله عليه وسلم ما نصه :

( وبإباحة النظر إلى الأجنبيات 

والخلوة بهن وإردافهن ...

والنكاح بلا مهر ابتداء وانتهاء ،

وبلا ولي وبلا شهود ، 

وفي حال الإحرام ، 

وبغير رضا المرأة ، 

وإذا رغب في نكاح المرأة 

حرم على غيره خطبتها بمجرد الرغبة ،

وإذا رغب في مزوَّجة

وجب على زوجها طلاقها لينكحها ) اهـ .
  
*==================

داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثلاثة عشر :*

 في الصفحة (223) 

ما نصه :

( وله أن يُقطِعَ أرضَ الجنة ) اهـ.
 

*==================

داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أربعة عشر :*

في الصفحة (226)

 ما نصه :

( ولم يقع ظله على الأرض ،

ولا رؤي له ظل في شمس

ولا قمر 

لأنه كان نوراً ) اهـ.
 
*==================

داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*خمسة عشر :*

 في الصفحة (227) 

ما نصه :

( وهو حيّ في قبره ، 

يصلي فيه بأذان وإقامة ،

وكذلك الأنبياء ، 

وقراءة أحاديثه عبادة يُـثاب عليها كقراءة القرآن، 

ويستحب الغسل لقراءة حديثه والطيب ) اهـ .
 
*==================

داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ستة عشر :* 

في الصفحة (228) 

ما نصه :

( ومن خصائص ابنته فاطمة رضي الله عنها 

أنها كانت لا تحيض ،

وكانت إذا ولدت 

طهرت من نفاسها بعد ساعة

حتى لا تفوتها صلاة ) ،


إلى أن قال: 

( وكان إذا ابتسم في الليل أضاء البيت ...

وكان له قراءة القرآن بالمعنى ) اهـ.
 

*==================

داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*سبعة عشر :* 

في الصفحة (248):

في معرض حديثه 

عن روضة مسجد رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم ما نصه :

( والعاكفين عليها ) اهـ.

 
*==================

داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثمانية عشر :*

 في الصفحة (249) :

رأيه في أن شجرة بيعة الرضوان

لم يقطعها عمر

إلا لأن الناس اختلفوا في تعيينها 

فقطعها لئلا تنسب لبيعة الرضوان 

والحال أنها ليست كذلك .
 

*==================

داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*تسعة عشر :*

 في الصفحة (259) 

ما نصه :

( روحانية المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم 

حاضرة في كل مكان ، 

فهي تشهد أماكن الخير ومجالس الفضل ) اهـ.

وهذا من المالكي توطيد وتمهيد

لترسيخ عقيدة 

حضور الحضرة النبوية

في الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي ، 


وسيأتي بسط القول 

في الرد على هذه الضلالة 

إن شاء الله .
 

*==================

داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذه نماذج لما في كتابه 

" الذخائر المحمدية " 

من الخروج عما عليه أهل العلم والتقوى 

والصلاح والمعتقد السليم 

فيما يجب لله تعالى 

وما يجب لرسوله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم .
 

*==================

داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد أوردنا ما أوردناه من كتابه

" الذخائر المحمدية " 

على سبيل الاستشهاد ، 

على أن المذكور ضالٌّ

مُضلٌّ 

مُتَنكِب 

عن صراط الله المستقيم ،


آخذ بما أخذ به 

أهل الزيغ والضلال;

لا على سبيل الحصر ،


لأننا لو أردنا أن نحصر 

ما في كتابه من المنكرات


لوجدنا أكثر صفحاته 

البالغة أربعة وخمسين وثلاثمائة صفحة 

طافحة
 
بسَقَط القول ،
 
وسفاهة المنطق ،
 
وسوء الاعتقاد ،

والدعوة إلى الضلال.
 

*==================
*
{ وَانْظُرْ إِلَىٰ إِلَٰهِكَ
 
الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا 

لَنُحَرِّقَنَّه ُ
ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ
 
فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا }*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا وأسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى

أن يعافيه من داء الغرور والتعالي
 
حتى يعود إلى دائرة سلفنا الصالح

ممن أعطوا ربهم ما يستحقه 

من الإجلال 

والتقديس 

والعبادة 

والكمال ،

وأعطوا رسوله محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يستحقه

من المحبة 

والتقدير 

والوصف الذي ارتضاه له ربه 

وأمر صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته بالاقتصار عليه ،


فقال : 

" إنما أنا عبد 

فقولوا :

عبدُ الله ورسوله " . 
 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فإننا نثق في عقل المالكي

وفي تفكيره
 
وفي قدرته على إدراك 

ما يستطيع أن ترتفع به منزلته عند الله تعالى ، 


فمن التمس رضا الله بسخط الناس

رضي الله عنه وأرضى عنه الناس ، 


ومن التمس رضا الناس بسخط الله 

سخط الله عليه وأسخط عليه الناس .


ونسأل الله تعالى أن يهديه ويصلحه 

ويبعده عن مزالق الشر والضلال ،

وأن يوفقه لإدراك ما هو محض حق لله تعالى ،

وما هو حق رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

من غير غلو 

ولا تنطع 

ولا إطراء 

ولا إفراط ،

فهو الهادي إلى سواء السبيل 

وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل .
 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*تمـهيـــد وتـأصـيـــل*


سبق لنا في مقدمة هذا الرد

أن وصفنا رسالة المالكي

– حول الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي الشريف –

بأنها بتراء ،

حيث بدأها بقوله : 


( كثر الكلام عن حكم الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي ...) إلى آخره ،

 فلم يستعن بالله في كتابتها ، 

ولم يحمده تعالى فيها ، 

ولم يصلِ على رسوله محمد 

صلى الله عليه وسلم في مقدمتها ،


كما ينبغي ذلك

في مستهل المؤلفات العلمية الصادرة 

من أهل العلم ذوي الصلاح والتقى

وصدق الاقتداء ،

وكما هو المقتضى الشرعي

في كل أمر ذي بال، 

فكل أمر ذي بال لا يبدأ فيه ببسم الله 

فهو أقطع ، 

وفي رواية أجذم ، 

وفي رواية أبتر ،


قال الحافظ ابن حجر:

( وقد استقر عمل الأئمة المصنفين

على افتتاح كتب العلم بالتسمية ) اهـ .
 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولعل الله سبحانه وتعالى صرفه عن ذلك ،

ليكون ذلك أبلغ 

في بتر هذه الرسالة

وانقطاعها 

وجذمها ، 


ولتنزه صيغة البركة والاستعاذة

عن أن تكون فاتحة رسالة 

تنادي بإحياء البدعة ،

 والتنكب عما عليه

سلفنا الصالح

من الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم .


وليصدق على هذه الرسالة

أنها ليست ذا بال


في محيط الأمر بالمعروف

والنهي عن المنكر

وبيان حكم الله للعباد، 


وإنما هي دعوة

إلى الابتداع في الدين 

بما لم يأذن به

الله في كـتابه 

أو على لسان رسوله محمد

صلى الله عليه وسلم .

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد استهل المالكي رسالته البتراء بقوله:

كثر الكلام عن حكم الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي

وما كنت أود كتابة شيئاً في هذا الموضوع ،

وذلك لأن ما شغل ذهني وذهن العقلاء المسلمين 

هو أكبر من هذه القضية .. إلى آخره .

أقول

كم نتمنى أن يكون المالكي قد أعفى نفسه 

وقلمه من الكتابة في هذا الموضوع الجانبي

على حد قوله ،

وأراح عباد الله من التلبيس عليهم

بما يعلم أهل العلم والعقل

بطلانه وفساده ،

واتجه إلى ما يشغل ذهنه 

وذهن العقلاء من المسلمين 

من مواضيع الساعة ومشكلات العصر .


 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فلقد انتشر الربا وبضروب مختلفة 

وأسباب متغايرة وطرق متعددة ، 

وانتشرت وسائل التحايل 

على أكل أموال الناس بالباطل ،

وشاعت في الناس مذاهب عقائدية 

تلتقي مع الشيطان في الضلال والإضلال

والبعد عن الله تعالى ،

ونـشـط ما يسمى بالتبشـيـر بالديـانة النصرانـية

في كـثيـر من البـلاد الإسلاميـة وغيرها ،

ولقى المسلمون من أعداء الله كثيراً

من الشبه والتكشيك في الإسلام

وأصوله ومبادئه ومقتضياته . 

فعلى سبيل الافتراض

بأن محمد مالكي نال شهادة الدكتوراه 

عن جدارة علمية ;

فإنه قادر على أن يدلي بدلوه 

في معالجة هذه المشكلات ،

وفي الرد على شبهات أعداء الله ،

وفي الكتابة فيما يعود على عموم المسلمين 

بالخير والنفع والصلاح .
 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إنه لو فعل ذلك لرأى منا إخوة له أوفياء،

يحفظون له فضله وعلمه وحسبه ، 

ويعتزون به وبما يحمله من رسالة كريمة

في سبيل العلم و إشاعته 

وصرفه في مصارفه الشرعية . 

ولكنه والعياذ بالله

 تنكب عن الصراط المستقيم ،

واشتغل بما أشغل بردِّه وتفنيد زيفه وضلاله

 عباد الله 

من الدعوة إلى البدع والمنكرات
 
والرجوع بالأمة إلى الجاهلية الجهلاء ،

وإلى الاستهانة بما وهبها الله من عقل وبصيرة ،


فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ،
 
ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا

بعد إذ هديتنا .
 
*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد ذكر المالكي في رسالته البتراء 

ثلاث مسائل أحبَّ أن يركز عليها

في بيان مذهبه في المولد والاحتفال به

قبل أن يسرد أدلته على جواز الاحتفال بذلك .

ونحن بدورنا نحب أن نقف معه

عند كل مسألة من هذه المسائل الثلاث 

قبل الدخول معه في رد أدلته 

وبيان زيفها 

ومجانبتها الصواب .


ذكر المالكي المسألة الأولى بقوله :


( إننا نقول بجواز الاحتفال بالمولد الشريف ،

والاجتماع لسماع سيرته والصلاة والسلام عليه ،

وسماع المدائح التي تقال في حقه ، 

وإطعام الطعام ،

وإدخال السرور على قلوب الأمة ) أهـ .


هذا القول يدل 

على أنه لا يرى مشروعية الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي ،


لأن مشروعية الأمر تعني وجوبه أو استحبابه ،

وبالتالي إثابة فاعله ،

وعقوبة تاركه إن كان واجباً ،

 أما جواز ذلك فمعناه إباحته ،

فلا إثابة على فعل ،

ولا عقوبة على ترك . 


ولو تتبعنا ما ذكره في رسالته البتراء ،

أو ما ذكره في كتابه  الذخائر المحمدية ، 

أو ما ذكره في غير هذين الكتابين 

من رسائله الأخرى ،


أو بما يفعله ويشد له رحله 

مما تطيب له إقامة الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي فيه ;

 لوجدناه يقول بمشروعية ذلك ويؤكده .
 


*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ففي المسألة الثانية 

من مسائله الثلاث في رسالته البتراء
 
يشير إلى القول 

بسنة الاحتفال بالمولد في ليلة غير مخصوصة ،


وفي كتابه " الذخائر المحمدية " يقول 

بتفضيل ليلة المولد على ليلة القدر

التي نزل القرآن الكريم بأنها خير من ألف شهر .


فقد جاء في الصفحة الخامسة والعشرين 

من الذخائر المحمدية ما نصه قال :

قلت : إذا قلنا بأنه عليه السلام ولد ليلاً 

فأيهما أفضل ليلة القدر أو ليلة مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

أجيب بأن ليلة مولده عليه السلام 

أفضل من ليلة القدر من وجوه ثلاثة :


أحدها: 

أن ليلة المولد ليلة ظهوره صلى الله عليه وسلم، 

وليلة القدر معطاة له .. إلى آخره .


*الثاني :
* 
أن ليلة القدر شرفت بنزول الملائكة فيها ،

وليلة القدر شرفت بظهوره صلى الله عليه وسلم فيها .. إلى آخره .


*الثالث :* أن ليلة القدر وقع التفضل فيها 

على أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

وليلة المولد الشريف وقع الفضل فيها 

على سائر الموجودات .. إلى آخره .
 


*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قد يقول المالكي أن مقصودي بالتعبير بالجواز عدم المنع ،

وهذا لا يعني حصر ذلك في الإباحة ،

فإن الشيء إذا لم يكن ممنوعاً 

فقد يكون مأموراً به على سبيل الوجوب أو الاستحباب ;

لينتفي عنه التناقض

ويستقر له مذهبه 

في مشروعية الاحتفال بالمولد .


وعلى أي حال فإن قال بإباحة الاحتفال بالمولد 

من غير أن يكون واجباً أو مسنوناً

ألزمناه بالتناقض في قوله ،

على ما سبق إيضاحه ،

وبمطالبته بالدليل على الإباحة ، 


مع أن المحتفلين بذلك والمالكي معهم 

يرون عملهم عبادة ،

والعبادات مبينة على التوقيف ،

فلا عبادة بلا شرع .
 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإن قال بمشروعيتها 

على سبيل الاستحباب أو الوجوب 

طالبناه بمستنده على ذلك 

من كـتاب الله تعالى 

أو من سنة رسوله محمد

صلى الله عليه وسلم

من قول

أو فعل 

أو تقرير،

أو من عمل الصحابة

الذين هم أولى بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،


أو عمل من نقلوا لنا 

ما كان أصحاب رسول الله

صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعلونه .


وإذا ادعى أن له استنباطات

تدل على مشروعية الاحتفال بالمولد

مما ذكره فيما زعمه من دلائله 

التي أوردها في هذه الرسالة ; 

فسيكون لنا معه موقف

أو أكثر

في كل دليل ذكره .
 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وذكره المالكي المسألة الثانية بقوله : 


( *الثانية :
* 
أننا لا نقول بسنيّة الاحتفال بالمولد المذكور في ليلة مخصوصة ،

بل من اعتقد بذلك فقد ابتدع في الدين ، 

لأن ذكره صلى الله عليه وسلم والتعلق به

يجب أن يكون في كل حين ،

ويجب أن تمتلئ به النفوس . 

نعم إن في شهر ولادته يكون الداعي لإقبال الناس واجتماعهم

وشعورهم الفياض بارتباط الزمان بعضه ببعض،

فيذكرون بالحاضر الماضي، 

وينقلون من الشاهد إلى الغائب ) اهـ.



هذه المسألة تحتاج منا

إلى أن نقف معه عندها

الوقفات التالية :


*الوقفة الأولى :

* 
فيما يتعلق بنفيه سنية الاحتفال بالمولد

في ليلة مخصوصة ،

واعتقاده بدعية ذلك .

فهذا حكم منه 

على نفسه 

وعلى أتباعه 

بالابتداع،


فإنهم لا يقيمون هذا الاحتفال

إلا في ليلة ميلاده صلى الله عليه وسلم

الثاني عشر من شهر ربيع الأول من كل عام .

وهذا من المالكي مغالطة ، 


وإلا فهو يدرك ويعرف

أن الاحتفال بالمولد

لا يكون إلا في الليلة الدورية

لليلة مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم .
 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولا يخفى أن ولادته صلى الله عليه وسلم لم تتكرر

حتى يقال أن الاحتفال بمولده

لا يكون في ليلة مخصوصة معينة ،

وإنما ولادته صلى الله عليه وسلم جاءت ليلة الاثنين 

الثاني عشر من شهر ربيع الأول

على القول المشهور بين أهل العلم ،

فإذا أقيم الاحتفال في ليلة دورية 

غير دورية هذه الليلة ; 

لم يكن ذلك احتفالاً بمولده صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وهو يعرف ذلك ويدركه ،

ويحافظ على أن يكون احتفاله

واحتفال أتباعه 

في ليلة مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم

في الثاني من شهر ربيع الأول من كل عام ،

ولكنها المغالطة والتلبيس


وإن كانت هذه المغالطة

قد كلفته الشيء الكثير

في حكمه على نفسه 

وعلى أتباعه

 بالابتداع 

في اتخاذ ليلة مخصوصة 

بإقامة الاحتفال بالمولد فيها .
 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثانية :*

عند قوله بسنيّة الاحتفال بالمولد 

في ليلة غير مخصوصة . 

وقد سبق منا مطالبته بما يدلُّ على الاستحباب ، 

من مصادر التشريع المعتبرة 

في محيط العبادة التي مبناها على التوقيف ،

لا على الاستحسان ، 

ولا على الاستصلاح .

ووعدنا بمناقشة ما زعمه له دليلاً على ذلك

في رسالته البتراء ،

وتفنيد زيفها 

وزيغها

 وبطلانها .
 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثالثة :
*
عند قوله :

لأن ذكره صلى الله عليه وسلم 

يجب أن يكون في كل حين .

ونقول له صدقت في هذه العبارة ،

وبالحق فيما اشتملت عليه نطقت ،

فذكره صلى الله عليه وسلم مشروع في كل حال ،

وفي كل زمان ومكان ، 

نذكره صلى الله عليه وسلم في صلاتنا ،

 ونذكره في دعائنا ، 

ونذكره في أذاننا و إقامتنا

وخطبنا ابتداء وختاماً . 

ونُكثر من الصلاة عليه 

لا في ليلة معينة ، 

ولا في وقت محدد ، 

بل نذكره ونصلي عليه ونسلم عليه 

ونثني عليه بما هو أهله 

وبما ينبغي لمقامه مع ربه ، 

ونحبه محبة لا تدانيها 

محبتنا لأنفسنا وأموالنا وأولادنا 

وكل محبوب عندنا ، 

فهو صلى الله عليه وسلم

أحبُّ إلينا من كل ذلك .
 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما التعلق به

فإذا كان المقصود بذلك 

التعلق بأوامره ونواهيه ،

وألَّا نعبد الله

إلا بما شرعه

 صلى الله عليه وسلم ;

فذلك ما يجب ويتأكد على كل مسلم .


وإن كان المقصود

بذلك التعلق به 

- صلى الله عليه وسلم -

لما يزعم المالكي وأحزابه ،


من أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم

يملك من الضر والنفع ،

والمنع والعطاء ، 

وغير ذلك 

مما جاء ويجيئ في المدائح النبوية 

التي أورد بعضها المالكي في كتبه

ومنها " الذخائر المحمدية "

 منشرحاً بها خاطره ، 

مؤيداً لما تقتضيه من 

غلو وإطراء وإشراك

رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع ربه 

في مقاليد السموات والأرض

كما تنطبق بذلك الصفحة (110)

من كتابه " الذخائر المحمدية " 

عند شرحه صلاة الفاتح المغلق ،

وقد سبق منا نقل ذلك .


إذا كان التعلق برسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم

بهذا الوضع ; 

فهذا مما نتبرأ إلى الله منه ،

ومن الأخذ به ،

ونشهد الله على أنا نعتقد فيمن يتعلق برسول الله

صلى الله عليه وسلم 

هذا التعلق أنه

مشرك بالله غيره ،


ومعتقد ما يتنافى مع مقتضى لا إله إلا الله ،

وأن شركه

أعظم من شرك 

أبي جهل وأبي لهب وأبيّ بن خلف ،

وغيرهم من أقطاب المشركين 

الذين يعبدون مع الله غيره ،


ولا يقولون

بأن معبوداتهم تشترك مع الله تعالى

في مقاليد السموات والأرض ، 

وتملك حق الإقطاع في الجنة ،

وعندها علم كل شيء ،

حتى الروح والخمس المغيبات

التي في آية إن الله عنده علم الساعة،

وأنها نور لا ظل لها في شمس ولا في قمر،

وأن آدم وجميع المخلوقات خلقوا لأجلها ،


حيث ينص المالكي

في كتابه " الذخائر المحمدية " 

على ذلك وغيره 

في حق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

مما سبق لنا إيضاحه بنقله من صفحاته ،


ولكنهم يقولون 

في تبرير عبادتهم غير الله :

{ ما نعبدهم 

إلا ليقربونا
 
إلى الله زلفى } .
 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وذكر المسألة الثالثة بقوله :


( المسألة الثالثة

أن هذه الاجتماعات هي وسيلة كبرى للدعوة إلى الله ،

وهي فرصة ذهبية ينبغي ألا تفوت ،

بل يجب على الدعاة أن يذكّروا الأمة بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،

وبأخلاقه وآدابه وأحواله وسيرته ومعاملته وعبادته)

إلى أن قال

( ومن لم يستفد شيئاً من ذلك 

فهو محروم من خيرات المولد الشريف )اهـ . 




وتعليقنا على هذا القول 

هو أن الدعوة إلى الله تعالى ليست حولية ، 

والتذكير برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

وأخلاقه وآدابه وأحواله وسيرته 

ومعاملته وعبادته ليس حولياً .


إننا حينما نقتصر على ذلك

فهذا يعني هجران رسول الله

صلى الله عليه وسلم 

والتنكب عن ذكراه ،


إلا عند ذكرى مولده

ليلة من كل عام ،

يحصل فيها من 

الهرج 

والمرج 

واللغط 

والغلط ;

ما يُغضب الله ورسوله .


وإذا كان المالكي ينفي بلسانه 

ما يكون في ليالي الموالد من المنكرات

مما لا يخفى عليه ، 

وهو يحضره ويؤيده بحضوره ،


فنحن نؤكد للمالكي 

أنه يقول بلسانه

ما يكذِّبه فيه فعله 

وفعل أتباعه ، 


كبر مقتاً عند الله 

أن تقولوا ما لا تفعلون .
 


*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإذا كان
 
المالكي صادقاً فيما يقوله :

من أن ليالي الموالد عبارة 

عن الدعوة إلى الله تعالى

والتخلق بأخلاق رسول الله

صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

فأين نتائج قوله ؟!
 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إنه لو قال :

إن هذه الموالد تُعطّـِل المواهب العقلية 

التي منحنا الله إياها ، 

وتجعل المؤمن بها رهن

التخيلات والتوهمات ،

وأعطانا دليلاً على ذلك 

بوجود شخصيات لها اعتبارها وثقلها

في الميزان الاجتماعي ، 

من حيث الثقافة العامة والوجاهة وسعة الإدراك ، 

ورجاحة العقل والاعتبار الاجتماعي ، 

هذه الشخصيات تشارك في هذه الاجتماعات

وتقوم بتمويلها المالي

 لقلنا له :

صدقت .
 


*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إنه لو قال : 

إن هذه الاجتماعات المحتفلة بالمولد النبوي 

يختلط فيها الرجال بالنساء ،

وتنشد فيها الأشعار بمختلف المعازف ،

وتدار فيها أنواع المشروبات 

وقد يكون فيها الحرام ، 

وتقدم فيها صنوف المأكولات،

ويحضرها البرّ والفاجر ، 

وقد تحاكي هذه الليالي 

الليالي الحمراء في دور اللهو والهوى ،

لو قال ذلك ، 

وقال إن مولدنا يخلو من بعض ما ذُكر

لقلنا له : 

يمكن ذلك ، 

بحكم ما لبلادنا 

من بيئة خاصة 

تفرض ذلك وتلزم به .
 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إنه لو قال :

إن هذه الموالد صارت سبباً في فرقة المسلمين ، 

وتعدد طوائفهم وفرقهم وطرقهم ومعتقداتهم 

في حضور مجالسهم حضرات مباركة 

على حد زعمهم ،

تأمر وتنهي وتشرع وتحظر ،

وتشير بالشقاوة والسعادة إلى عباد الله ، 

مما كان له أثره السيئ في فساد عقول بعض المسلمين ، 

وانسياق عواطفهم ومشاعرهم إلى متاهات وترهات وخرافات

تندد بها العقول السليمة ،

وتنحى باللائمة عليها طوائف الصلاح والإصلاح ،

من علماء المسلمين ومحققيهم ،


كما كان لذلك أثره السيئ في تفريق الأمة الإسلامية 

إلى طوائف تحقق بوجودها 

ما ذكره صلى الله عليه وسلم 

من تفرق هذه الأمة إلى ثلاث وسبعين فرقة

كلها في النار إلا واحدة ،

هي من كان على مثل ما عليه 

صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه . 


فما الكثير من ملل القدرية والجهمية والمعتزلة والشيعة ،

وأنواع الطرق الصوفية ،

إلإ نموذج لتفرق المسلمين 

ونتيجة لإضلالهم 

بمثل ما يدعو إليه المالكي وأحزابه ،


مما فيه 

تعطيل 

لموارد النقل والعقل ،

وأخذ بقواعد

التبعية والابتداع .

 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إنه لو قال ذلك ، 

لقلنا له صدقت، 

وفي الأرض أكثر من شاهد

على تحقيق ذلك ،

فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله . 


على أي حال

وعلى أي افتراض 

فإن القول بمشروعية أمر ما 

سواء كان ظاهره الاستحسان

أو الاستصلاح ;

يحتاج إلى التأمل والنظر ،

فإن كان من أمور الدنيا 

ورجحت مصلحته على مفاسده ، 

اتجهت مشروعيته ويتعين الأخذ به ، 


وإن كان من أمور الآخرة

ومن أمور العبادة;

فإن مبنى القول بالمشروعية على التوقيف ،


فإن وجدنا مستند مشروعيته 

من كتاب الله تعالى،

أو من سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

أو من عمل أصحاب رسول الله 

والتابعين من أهل القرون الثلاثة 

المشهود لهم بالخيرة والفضل ، 

قبلنا ذلك ،

وأخذنا به

واعتقدنا مشروعيته

وجوباً أو استحباباً .

 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما إن انتفى عن ذلك الأمر

 المزعومة مشروعيته

ما يسنده من كتاب الله تعالى 

أو سنة رسوله ، 

أو عمل من يحتج بقوله وفعله من الصحابة ، 

ولو كان حسناً في ظاهره ،


فهو مرفوض 

ومحكوم عليه 

وعلى الآخذ به

بالبدعية والابتداع ،


ولو كان خيراً وحقاً

لسبقنا إليه 

من أهم أحرص منا على الخير ، 

وأصدق منا 

محبة للمصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ،


وهم سلف هذه الأمة 

وصالحوها من الصحابة 

والتابعين وتابع التابعين .

 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقبل أن ندخل مع المالكي

في مناقشة مزاعمه الاستدلالية

بجواز الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي،

نحب أن نمهد لذلك 

بذكر ما نعتقده في 

رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 


وما يجب علينا نحوه من 

محبة وتقدير ،


وما يجب علينا الأخذ به 

فيما يتعلق به صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

مما وجهنا إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وحذَّرنا من تجاوزه 

لئلا نكون في مسار أهل الكتاب ،

ممن غلوا في أنبيائهم ورسلهم ،

حتى جعلوهم

آلهةً تُعبد مع الله ،


تعالى الله 

عما يقول الظالمون علواً كبيراً .
 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد جاء في القرآن الكريم

ما يدل على 

صفة رسالة محمد

صلى الله عليه وسلم :

قال تعالى :

{ قُلْ مَا كُنْتُ بِدْعًا مِنَ الرُّسُلِ

وَمَا أَدْرِي مَا يُفْعَلُ بِي وَلا بِكُمْ 

إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلا مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ

وَمَا أَنَا إِلاّ نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ }[1] .

 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ 

شَاهِدًا وَمُبَشِّرًا *

وَدَاعِيًا إِلَى اللَّهِ بِإِذْنِهِ 

وَسِرَاجًا مُنِيرًا } [1].

============
[1] - سورة الأحزاب ، الآية : 45 – 46 .  
*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلاً 

مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ 

إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الأقْصَى }[1].


============
[1] - سورة الإسراء ، الآية : 1 . 


*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ

بَلِّغْ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ

وَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلْ 

فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ }[1].


============
[1] - سورة المائدة ، الآية : 67 .

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ مُنْذِرٌ

وَلِكُلِّ قَوْمٍ هَادٍ }[1].


============
[1] - سورة الرعد ، الآية : 7 . 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ قُلْ إِنَّمَا

أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ 

يُوحَى إِلَيَّ

أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ }[1] .


============
[1] - سورة الكهف ، الآية : 110 .

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ أَكَانَ لِلنَّاسِ عَجَبًا

أَنْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى رَجُلٍ مِنْهُمْ 

أَنْ أَنْذِرِ النَّاسَ 

وَبَشِّرِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا

أَنَّ لَهُمْ قَدَمَ صِدْقٍ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ }[1].


============
[1] - سورة يونس ، الآية : 2 .


 *===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ قُلْ لا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ عِنْدِي خَزَائِنُ اللَّهِ

وَلا أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ

وَلا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي مَلَكٌ

إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلا مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ }[1].


============
[1] - سورة الأنعام ، الآية : 50 .


*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى:

{ قُلْ لا أَمْلِكُ لِنَفْسِي 

نَفْعًا وَلا ضَرًّا 

إِلاَّ مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ 

وَلَوْ كُنْتُ أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ

لاسْتَكْثَرْتُ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ

وَمَا مَسَّنِيَ السُّوءُ

إِنْ أَنَا إِلاَّ نَذِيرٌ وَبَشِيرٌ

لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ }[1].


============
[1] - سورة الأعراف ، الآية : 188 .

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ قُلْ إِنِّي

لا أَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ

ضَرًّا وَلا رَشَدًا }[1].


============
[1] - سورة الجن ، الآية : 21 . 


*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ إِنَّكَ مَيِّتٌ

وَإِنَّهُمْ مَيِّتُونَ }[1].


============
[1] - سورة الزمر ، الآية : 30 . 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ

إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ

قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ }[1]* .*


============
[1] - سورة آل عمران ، الآية : 144 .  

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ

إِلاَّ إِنَّهُمْ لَيَأْكُلُونَ الطَّعَامَ 

وَيَمْشُونَ فِي الأسْوَاقِ }[1].


============
[1] - سورة الفرقان ، الآية : 20 . 


*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ يَا أَيُّهَـا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُـوا اللهَ

وَأَطِيعُـوا الرَّسُـولَ

وَأُولِي الأمْرِ مِنْكُمْ }[1].


============
[1] - سورة النساء ، الآية : 59 . 

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى:

{ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ رَسُولٍ 

إِلاَّ لِيُطَاعَ

بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ }[1]* .*


============
[1] - سورة النساء ، الآية : 64 .


*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ مَنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ

فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللَّهَ } [1].


============
[1] - سورة النساء ، الآية : 80 .

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ لَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ 

عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ 

حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُمْ
 
بِالْمُؤْمِنِين َ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ } [1]*.*



============
[1] - سورة التوبة ، الآية : 128 .  


*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ

فَخُذُوهُ 

وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ

فَانْتَـهُوا } [1].


============
[1] - سورة الحشر ، الآية : 7 .

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ وَقَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكَ 

حَتَّى تَفْجُرَ لَنَا مِنَ الأرْضِ يَنْبُوعًا *

أَوْ تَكُونَ لَكَ جَنَّةٌ مِنْ نَخِيلٍ وَعِنَبٍ 

فَتُفَجِّرَ الأنْهَارَ خِلَالَهَا تَفْجِيرًا *

أَوْ تُسْقِطَ السَّمَاءَ كَمَا زَعَمْتَ عَلَيْنَا كِسَفًا 

أَوْ تَأْتِيَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْمَلأئِكَةِ قَبِيلاً * 

أَوْ يَكُونَ لَكَ بَيْتٌ مِنْ زُخْرُفٍ 

أَوْ تَرْقَى فِي السَّمَاءِ

وَلَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لِرُقِيِّكَ 

حَتَّى تُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا كِتَابًا نَقْرَؤُهُ 

قُلْ
 
سُبْحَانَ رَبِّي 

هَلْ كُـنْتُ إِلاَّ بَشَرًا رَسُولاً } [1]*.*


============
[1] - سورة الإسراء ، الآيات : 90 – 93 .

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذه الآيات الكريمات 

وغيرها من عشرات الآيات أو مئاتها

تبين صفة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

ونوع رسالته ، ونسبته إلى ربه ،

فهو رسول من رب العالمين ،

ما عليه إلا البلاغ ، 

وأنه ليس عليهم بمسيطر ، 

وأنه لا يعلم الغيب ،

ولا يملك لنفسه نفعاً 

ولا ضراً

إلا ما شاء الله ، 


وأنه يأكل الطعام ويمشي في الأسواق ، 

وأنه لم يكن بدعاً من الرسل ،

وأنه لا يدري ما يُفعل به 

ولا ما يُفعل بنا ، 

وأنه بشر مثلنا 

أرسله الله إلينا شاهداً ومبشراً ونذيراً ، 

وداعياً إلى الله بإذنه وسراجاً منيراً ، 

وأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم 

من أنفسنا عزيز عليه عنتنا ،

حريص علينا بالمؤمنين منا رؤوف رحيم،

وأنه عبدُ الله ورسوله

يناله من الطبائع البشرية

ما ينال بني جنسه .


قال تعالى :

{ قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِثْـلُكُمْ }[1].
 

============
[1] - سورة فصلت ، الآية : 6 .

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إلا أنه صلى الله عليه وسلـم

 معـصوم مما لا يحبه الله ولا يرضاه ،

لا يدانيــه في معرفة حق ربه أحد ، 

له من الله تعالى مقام محمود ،

وحوض مورود ، 

وخصائص تكريمية خصَّه الله بها ،


إلا أن هذه الخصائص

لا تصل إلى حد 

خصائص الربوبية والألوهية;

في المنع والعطاء ،

والنفع والضر ،

والسلطة الكاملة ،

والهيمنة الشاملة ،

والخلق 

والملك 

والتدبير،

والتفرّد بكمال الجلال

والتقديس ،

والتفرد بالعبادة

بمختلف أحوالها

وأنواعها ومراتبها .
 
*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد عرف صلى الله عليه وسلم 
قدر نفسه تجاه ربه . 

فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما
أن رجلاً قال للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

" ما شاء الله وشئت ، 
قال :
أجعلتني لله نداً .
بل 
ما شاء الله وحده"

رواه النسائي وصححه ،
وابن ماجه ،
وابن مردويه وغيرهما .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي البخاري 

عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال :

" شُجَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم أحد ،

وكُسرت رباعيته ، 

فقال :

كيف يفلح قوم شجوا نبيهم ؟ 

فنزلت 

{ لَيْسَ لَكَ مِنَ الأمْرِ شَيْءٌ }[1] .


============
[1] - سورة آل عمران الآية : 128 . 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي البخاري 

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال :

" قام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

حين أُنزل عليه

{ وَأَنْذِرْ عَشِيرَتَكَ الأقْرَبِينَ } [1] ،

فقال : 

يا معشر قريش أو كلمة نحوها ، 

اشتروا أنفسكم 

لا أغني عنكم من الله شيئاً ،

يا عباس بن عبد المطلب

لا أغني عنكَ من الله شيئاً ،

يا صفية عمة رسول الله

– صلى الله عليه وسلم –

لا أغني عنكِ من الله شيئاً ، 

ويا فاطمة بنت محمد 

سليني من مالي ما شئتِ ، 

لا أغني عنكِ من الله شيئاً " . 



============
[1] - سورة الشعـراء ، الآية 214 .


*
**===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي الصحيحين

عن ابن المسيب عن أبيه قال :

لما حضرت أبا طالب الوفاة 

جاءه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وعنده عبدالله بن أبي أمية وأبو جهل ،

فقال له :

يا عم قل لا إله إلا الله

كلمة أحاجُّ لك بها عند الله .

فقالا له : أترغب عن ملة عبدالمطلب ؟ ، 

فأعاد عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأعادا ،

فكان آخر ما قال

هو على ملة عبدالمطلب ،

وأبى أن يقول

لا إله إلا الله ،

فقال النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – 

لأستغفرن لك ما لم أُنْهَ عنك ،

فأنزل الله عز وجل:

{ مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا

أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ

وَلَوْ كَانُوا أُولِي قُرْبَى }[1] .


وأنزل الله في أبي طالب :

{ إِنَّكَ لا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ

وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ }[2].



============
[1] - سورة التوبة ، الآية 113 .
[2] - سورة القصص ، الآية 56 .


*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي سنن أبي داود بسند جيد ، 

عن عبدالله بن الشخير رضي الله عنه قال :

انطلقت في وفد بني عامر 

إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلنا : 

أنت سيدنا ، 

فقال : 

السيد الله تبارك وتعالى ،

فقلنا :

وأفضلنا فضلاً وأعظمنا طولا ،

فقال :

قولوا بقولكم

أو بعض قولكم

ولا يستجرينكم الشيطان
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي سنن النسائي بسند جيد 

عن أنس رضي الله عنه 

أن أناساً قالوا :

يا رسول الله 

يا خيرنا وابن خيرنا 

وسيدنا وابن سيدنا .

فقال :

يا أيها الناس قولوا بقولكم 

ولا يستهوينكم الشيطان ،

أنا محمد ،
 
عبدُ الله ورسوله ،

ما أحب أن ترفعوني 

فوق منزلتي 

التي أنزلني الله عز وجل .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وروى الطبراني بإسناده

إلى عباده بن الصامت رضي الله عنه قال :

كان في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

منافق يؤذي المؤمنين ،

فقال بعضهم : 

قوموا بنا نستغيث برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

من هذا المنافق ،

فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

إنه لا يُستغاث بي ،

وإنما يُستغاث بالله عز وجل .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي الصحيحين 

عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه

أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :

لا تطروني 

كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم ، 

إنما أنا عبد 

فقولوا 

عبدُ الله ورسوله .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال :

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

إياكم والغلو .


رواه أحمد ومسلم

والترمذي وابن ماجه .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولمسلم عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه

أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : 

هَلَكَ المتنطعون ، 

قالها ثلاثاً .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي سنن ابن ماجه بسنده

إلى ابن مسعود قال :

أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

رجل فكلمه فجعل ترعد فرائصه ،

فقال له: 

هوِّن عليك ،

فإني رجل لست بملك ،
 
إنما أنا ابن امرأة

تأكل القديد .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهذه أحاديث صحيحة وصريحة ،

وكلها تدل على أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم

كان حريصاً على 

حماية جناب التوحيد ،

وعلى أن تنزله أمته 

منزلته التي أنزله الله إياها ،

فلا غلو 

ولا تنطع ،
 
ولا إطراء 

ولا إفراط ،

قولوا بقولكم أو بعض قولكم ، 

ولا يستجرينكم الشيطان .

لقد صدق الله ، 

فكم كان صلى الله عليه وسلم حريصاً علينا

بالمؤمنين منا رؤوفاً رحيما .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما ما يتعلق بمنزلته صلى الله عليه وسلم

في قلوبنا معشر أمته ،

فإن ابتناء هذه المنزلة

مستمد من كتاب الله تعالى، 

ومن سنة رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

ومن ذلك ما يلي :

قال تعالى :

{ مَنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ

 فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللَّهَ }[1].
 

*

*
*=============
[1] - سورة النساء ، الآية : 80 .
*
* 
 ===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ 

وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا }[1]* .*



=============
[1] - سورة الحشر ، الآية : 7 .

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ 

فَاتَّبِعُونِي

يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ }[1]* .*


=============
[1] - سورة آل عمران ، الآية : 31 . 


*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ قُلْ إِنْ كَانَ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ

وَإِخْوَانُكُمْ وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ 

وَعَشِيرَتُكُمْ وَأَمْوَالٌ اقْتَرَفْتُمُوه  ا

وَتِجَارَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ كَسَادَهَا 

وَمَسَاكِنُ تَرْضَوْنَهَا 

أَحَبَّ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ

وَجِهَادٍ فِي سَبِيلِهِ 

فَتَرَبَّصُوا حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ 

وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ }[1] .


=============
[1] - سورة التوبة ، الآية : 24 .


*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي الصحيحين

عن أنس رضي الله عنه

أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 

لا يؤمن أحدكم 

حتى أكون أحبَّ إليه

من ولده ووالده 

والناس أجمعين .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولهما عنه رضي الله عنه قال :

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

ثلاث من كن فيه وجد حلاوة الإيمان ،

أن يكون الله ورسوله

أحبَّ إليه مما سواهما ، 

وأن يحب المرء لا يحبه إلا لله ، 

وأن يكره أن يعود في الكفر 

بعد إذ أنقذه الله منه 

كما يكره أن يلقى في النار .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعن عبدالله بن عمرو 

أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :

لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يكون هواه تبعاً لما جئت به .


قال النووي حديث صحيح ،

رويناه في كتاب الحجة بإسناد صحيح .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي الصلاة والتسليم عليه 

صلى الله عليه وسلم 

أجـر كبير ، 

واستجابة كريمة لأمر الله تعالى :

{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا 

صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا }[1] .


=============
[1] - سورة الأحزاب ، الآية : 56 .

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وثبت عنه 

صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :

البخيل من ذُكرت عنده

فلم يصلِ عليّ .

وقال :

من صلى عليّ واحدة ،

صلى الله عليه بها عشراً .

وقال من حديث جبريل عليه السلام : 

رغم أنف امرئ ذُكرت عنده 

فلم يصلِ عليك ،

قل آمين ، 

فقلت : آمين .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والصلاة عليه 

صلى الله عليه وسلم 

أحد أركان الصلاة ، 

من تركها عامداً بطلت صلاته ،


ومن تركها ناسياً لم تصح صلاته

حتى يأتي بها . 


وهي أحد أركان خطبة الجمعة .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والدعاء له صلى الله عليه وسلم

بالوسيلة والفضيلة 

والمقام المحمود

الذي لا يكون لغيره 

صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وذلك عقب الأذان

أمر محبوب ومسنون ،

وفيه فضل كبير .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد أدى صلى الله عليه وسلم رسالة ربه 

وبلَّغها أتمَّ بلاغ وأكمله ، 


فترك صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته 

على المحجة البيضاء ،

ليلها كنهارها ،

لا يزيغ عنها إلا هالك . 


وأدى الأمانة 

ونصح للأمة ،
 
وجاهد في الله حق جهاده .


فنفسي وأبي وأمي
 
فداه صلى الله عليه وسلم .


*
** ===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد أكد صلى الله عليه وسلم

أن المؤمن لا يتم له إيمان

حتى يكون

صلى الله عليه وسلم 

أحبَّ إليه من نفسه 

وماله 

وأهله 

والناس أجمعين ،


فما معنى هذه المحبة ..؟
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لا شك أننا نحبه صلى الله عليه وسلم في شخصه ،

وكم نتمنى أن نكون حظينا 

بصحبته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

وبالاشتراك مع أصحابه

والتزاحم معهم في تتبع آثاره ،

والاستمتاع بأحاديثه ومجالسه ومخالطته ،

ولكن هيهات هيهات ،

فقد حيل بيننا وبينه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

فبقي لنا كمردود إيجابي للقول بحبه 

والدلالة على صدق ذلك منا

التمسك بسنته صلى الله عليه وسلم 

قولاً وعملاً 

وتعلماً وتعليماً وإيثاراً ،

وأمراً ونهياً عن تنكبها ،

والتأسي به صلى الله عليه وسلم 

في أخلاقه وآدابه وشمائله ،

والدفاع عن سنته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

وردّ كل ما لم يكـن من سنته

من بدع ومحدثات،

مهما كانت ظواهرها حسنة ومقبولة .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وننطلق لردِّ البدع والمحدثات

من حرصه صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وأمره هذه الأمة بالاتباع

وترك الابتداع .


ففي الصحيح 

عن عائشة رضي الله عنها

أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : 


من أحدثَ في أمرنا هذا 

ما ليس منه فهو رد .


وفي رواية :


من عمل عملاً 

ليس عليه أمرنا

فهو رد .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي سنن أبي داود والترمذي 

عن العرباض بن سارية رضي الله عنه قال :

وعظنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

موعظة وجلت منه القلوب ،

وذرفت منها العيون ،


فقلنا : يا رسول الله كانها موعظة مودع فأوصنا .

قال : 
" أوصيكم بتقوى الله عز وجل والسمع والطاعة ،

وإن تأمّر عليكم عبد ، 

فإنه من يعش منكم فسيرى اختلافاً كثيراً ،

فعليكم بسنتي 

وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي ، 

عضوا عليها بالنواجذ ،

وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور ،

فإن كل بدعة

ضلالة " .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فإن الابتداع في الدين

يعني التزاما 

اتهام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

 بالتقصير في التبليغ ، 

والتقصير في نصح الأمة ،

 والتقصير في أداء الأمانة ، 


حيث لم يبلغ صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته

هذه المستحسنات المزعومة ،


حتى جاء أهل القرون المتأخرة

من رافضة وقرامطة 

وصوفية ودجاجلة ،

فقالوا في الدين ابتداعاً 

هذا حسن وهذا مقبول ، 

وهذا مراد به محبة الله ،

وهذا مراد به محبة رسول الله 


إلى غير ذلك 

مما يوحى به بعضهم إلى بعض 

زخرف القول غروراً .


ومع ذلك يقولون 

زوراً وبهتاناً 

بأنهم أصدق محبة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

وهم يتهمونه
 
بما هو منه بريء .



*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فما من خير إلا دل الأمة عليه ،

وما من شرٍّ إلا حذرها عنه ، 

فلو كانت هذه البدع خيراً حقاً ،

لشرعها صلى الله عليه وسلم لأمته ،

ولسبقنا إليها 

من هم أحرص منا 

على الاقتداء والتأسي برسول الله ،

 وأتقى الله ، 

وأصلح قلوباً ،

 وأنقى سرائر ،

 وأعمق إيماناً ، 

وأخلص محبة ،

أولئك أصحاب رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وأتباعهم

وأتباع أتباعهم .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن تحمسنا 

لردِّ البدع والمنكرات ،

نابع من إيماننا بالله رباً،

وبالإسلام ديناً ،

وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبياً ورسولاً ،


وهو بالتالي ثمرة لمحبتنا الصادقة
 
لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،


 محبة تبرئه من التقصير
 
في تبليغ الرسالة ،

وأداء الأمانة ،

والنصح للأمة ،


 محبة تقتضي منا 

التمسك بما هو عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وما كان عليه أصحابه الأخيار

رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين ، 


محبة تقتضي منا إنزاله صلى الله عليه وسلم

منزلته التي أنزله الله إياها ،
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

محبة تقتضي منا 

أن نعبد الله بما شرعه
 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وذلك 

بإفراد الله تعالى بالعبادة

والإجلال ،
 
وكمال التعلُّق
 
وفقاً وتحقيقاً لما تلقيناه توجيهاً وتعليماً 

من رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

محبة تقتضي منا 

التمسك بسنته 

 صلى الله عليه وسلم

قولاً وعملاً وتقريراً ، 

ونبذ كل ما لم يكن من سنته
 
 صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

مما أُحدث في الدين ، 

مما لم يكن عليه أمره
 
 صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

محبة تقتضي منا اتخاذه 

صلى الله عليه وسلم

 أسوة حسنة ،

 وقدوة صالحة

 في أقوالنا 

وأفعالنا 

وأخلاقنا 

وآدابنا 

وطريق التعامل مع ربنا ،
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

محبة تقتضي منا 

اعتبار البدع والمحدثات

 قدحاً في الرسالة ،

وإشارة إلى تقصير

المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم 

في بيان الخير للأمة ، 


حاشاه 

صلى الله عليه وسلم

وكلا .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وانطلاقاً من هذه المحبة ; 

فإننا لا نبالي في تجريح

من يتعرض

لرسالة نبينا ورسولنا محمد

صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

بالقدح والخدش والتنقص

بما يُحدثه للناس من أمور 

يدَّعي حسنها وخيرها

وقبولها عند الناس .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كم بلغت فرحتنا ،

وكم بلغ ابتهاجنا ، 

وكم كان انشراح صدورنا ،

حينما قيل لنا بأن محمد علوي مالكي

أخذ شهادة عليا . 


لقد نشرنا أملنا 

في أن تكون شهادته نبراساً له 

يستضيئ بها في طريق الدعوة إلى الله ،

بما يرتضيه 

جده صلى الله عليه وسلم 

على افتراض 

صحة نسبه إليه ،
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهو على ذلك

الافتراض 

من أولى الناس
 
برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

ومن أولى الناس
 
بالدفاع عن سنة رسول الله

صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

ورد ما يعتبر قدحاً

في بلاغه الرسالة، 

وأدائه الأمانة ،

 ونصحه للأمة .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإذا كان المالكي 

يدَّعي شيئاً من ذلك

بما يقوله في دروسه ، 

وبما يكتبه في مؤلفاته ،

فإن دعواه باطلة . 


لقد جعل رسول الله إلهاً
 
مع الله 

في ربوبيته وألوهيته ،


وأخذ يقرِّر مشروعية بدع ومحدثات 

ما كان لها وجود

في عهد رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم

ولا عهد أصحابه

وأتباعهم ،


 وادَّعى أن فيها خيرا ، 

وفيها فضلا ، 

وفيها أجرا وثوابا.
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إنه بذلك بين أمرين 

وكلاهما شر ،

وأحلاهما المر ، 


إما أنه يعتقد صدق ما يقول 


فيكون بذلك قادحاً 

في كمال الرسالة 

مدعياً على سبيل الاستلزام 

تقصير رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم في أدائها ; 


حيث لم يبين لأمته 

ما في هذه البدع والمحدثات
 
من الفضل والأجر والخير الكثير

على حدِّ زعمه .
 
*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإما أن يكون المالكي كاذباً 

فيما يقول بينه وبين نفسه ، 


ولكنها الرغبة في الوجاهة 

والظهور،

ودعوى الولاية 

والدراية ،

 وللتضليل على العامة ،

 والتلبيس عليهم 

بترهات يخرج عليهم بها 

في لباس الولي 

المطلِّع على أسرار الكون

وخصائصه ،

ليقدموا له ثمن ذلك 

لحس الأيدي 

وانحناءات التعظيم

والتبجيل ،


وطلب البركة في أثوابه وآثاره، 


كما هو الحال 

فيما نراه ونسمعه منه وعنه،


فيا ويله
 
من هذا الغرض السيئ ،

وهذا الاتجاه الأثيم ، 


والله حسيبه وكافيه ،

ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 

العلي العظيم .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والآن وبعد أن قدمنا هذه المقدمة

التي أوضحنا فيها ما نعتقده 

في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،


والحوافز التي جعلتنا نستنكر

من المالكي مسالكه الشائنة ;

في ترويج البدع 

وفتح أبواب الجاهلية على هذه الأمة ،


وأن ذلك كله منا نابع من 

صدق محبتنا لرسول الله ،

وصدق اتباعنا رسول الله ،

وسلامة اقتدائنا بسنة رسول الله ، 

ومقتضى إيماننا 

بوحدانية الله تعالى

في ألوهيته وربوبيته 

وكمال ذاته وصفاته ، 

وأنه الأول والآخر ،

والظاهر والباطن ،

والمانع والمعطي ،

والنافع والضار ، 

من يهده الله فلا مضل له ،

ومن يضلل فلا هادي له ،

لا يأتي بالخير إلا هو ،

ولا يدفع الشر إلا هو ،


أكمل الدين 

 ببلاغ رسوله محمد 

صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وأتمَّ علينا نعمته 

ورضيَ لنا الإسلام ديناً .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وبعد تقديمنا ما قدمناه ، 

يطيب لنا الآن 

أن ندخل مع المالكي 

في مناقشة دلائله على جواز الاحتفال بالمولد ، 

وردِّ هذه الدلائل ،

وبيان زيفها 

وزيغها 

وبُعدِها عن مواطن الاستدلال ،


والله المستعان .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*رد أدلة* *المالكي

**على جواز الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي*

*~~~~~
*
*الدليل الأول

مناقشته ثم رده :-*



ذكر المالكي الدليل الأول من هذه الأدلة

بقوله :

*الأول :
*
إن الاحتفال بالمولد الشريف تعبير عن الفرح والسرور 

بالمصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

وقد انتفع به الكافر،

وقد جاء في البخاري أنه يخفف عن أبي لهب كل يوم اثنين

بسبب عتقه لثويبة جاريته لما بشرته بولادة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

ويقول في ذلك الحافظ شمس الدين محمد بن ناصر الدمشقي : 

إذا كـان هـذا كافــراً جــاء ذمــه ××× بتـبت يداه في الجحيـم مخلدا
أتى أنه في يـــوم الاثـنـين دائمـا ××× يخفـف عـنه للسـرور بأحمدا
فما الظن بالعبد الذي كان عمره ××× بأحمد مسروراً ومات موحدا




لنا مع صاحب هذا الدليل 

الوقفات التالية :

*الوقفـة الأولى :*

إن السرور والفرح والتمتع بذكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

في مولده وفي بعثته وفي هجرته

وفي جهاده وفي إبلاغه رسالة ربه ،

وفي رأفته ورحمته بأمته وحرصه عليهم ،

وألمه صلى الله عليه وسلم من عنت من يعنت منهم

إلى غير ذلك من أحواله ،


إن السرور بذلك 

يجب أن يكون في كل حال وزمان ومكان ،


وألا يختص ذلك بليلة حولية من كل سنة ،

يكون في الاجتماع عليها 

من المنكرات

والمعتقدات الباطلة ،

والإسراف في موائد المآكل والمشارب ،

والاستماع إلى مدائح ترتقي بالممدوح فيها

إلى مقام الألوهية و الربوبية .


إننا حينما نفترض جدلاً سلامة هذه الليلة من المنكرات ،


فإن ذكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

في ليلة حولية من كل عام

يعتبر ضرباً من الهجران والصدود والغفلة،


وذلك حينما لا نذكر ولا نعرف 

شمائل رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وما في حياته من جوانب إشراق

إلا بعد مضي ثلاثمائة وأربعة وخمسين يوما.
 
*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفـة الثانيـة :
* 
عند حديث تخفيف العذاب عن أبي لهب :-

لقد تناول العلماء هذا الحديث بالشرح والتعليق ، 

واستنباط ما يمكن أن يدل عليه 

من أحكام وفوائد،

فلم يستدل
 
به واحد منهم على مشروعية 

الاحتفال بمولد رسول الله

صلى الله عليه وسلم [1].


لا شك أن ولادته صلى الله عليه وسلم 

كانت أول فتح من الخير على هذه الأمة ، 

وحصل في ليلة ولادته صلى الله عليه وسلم

أمور كانت إنذاراً لعناصر الشر ودول الباطل ،

إلا أن ذلك كله لا يعني اعتبار هذه الليلة 

عيداً حولياً من الأعياد الإسلامية



=============

[1] - جاء في كتاب الشيخ أبي بكر الجزائري
" الإنصاف فيما قيل في المولد من الغـلو والإجحاف "
الرد على الاحتجاج بعتق ثويبة مولاة أبي لهب ،
ودعوى التخفيف على أبي لهب بذلك 
لاستبشاره بمولد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث قال : 

الشبهة الأولى :
في الأثر التاريخ وهو ما روي من أن أبا لهب الخاسر
رؤي في المنام فسُئل فقال :
إنه يعذب في النار إلا أنه يخفف عنه كل ليلة اثنين ،
ويمص من بين أصبعـيه ماء بقدر هذا ،
وأشار إلى رأس أصبعه ، 
وأن ذلك كان له بسبب إعتاقه جاريته ثويبة
لما بشرته بولادة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لأخيه عبدالله بن عبدالمطلب وبإرضاعها له صلى الله عليه وسلم.

وردّ هذه الشبهة وإبطالها من أوجه :- 

1 - أن أهل الإسلام مجمعـون
أن الشرع لا يثبت برؤى الناس المنامية، 
مهما كان ذو الرؤيا في إيمانه وعلمه وتقواه ،
إلا أن يكون نبي الله ،
فإن رؤيا الأنبياء وحي ، والوحي حق .

2 - أن صاحب هذه الرؤيا هو العباس بن عبدالمطلب ،
والذي رواها عنه رواها بالواسطة ،
فالحديث إذاً مرسل ، والمرسل لا يُحتج به ،
ولا تثبت به عقيدة ولا عبادة ،
مع احتمال أن الرؤيا رآها العباس قبل إسلامه ،
ورؤيا الكافر حال كفره لا يُحتج بها إجامعاً " اهـ .
[ انظر ص 30-31] .

3 - أكثر أهل العلم من السلف والخلف
على أن الكافر لا يُـثاب على عمل صالح عمله
إذا مات على كفره
وهو الحق
لقول الله تعالى
{ وقدمنا إلى ما علموا من عمل فجعـلناه هباءاً منثوراً }،
وقوله عز وجل
{ أولئك الذين كفروا بآيات ربهم ولقائه
فحبطت أعمالهم فلا نقيم لهم يوم القيامة وزناً } ،

وقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
وقد سألته عائشة رضي الله عنها عن عبد الله بن جدعان
الذي كان يذبح كل موسم حج ألف بعير ، ويكسو ألف حلة ،
ودعا إلى حلف الفضول في بيته ، 
هل ينفعه ذلك يا رسول الله ؟
فقال : لا ، لأنه لم يقل يوماً من الدهر :
رب اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين .

وبهذا يتأكد عدم صحة هذه الرؤيا ،
ولم تصبح شاهداً ولا شبهة أبداً .

4 - إن الفرح الذي فرحه أبو لهب بمولود لأخيه 
فرح طبيعي لا تعـبدي ،
إذ كل إنسان يفرح بالمولود يولد له أو لأحد إخوته أو أقاربه ،
والفرح إن لم يكن لله لا يُثاب عليه فاعله ،
وهذا يضعـف هذه الرواية ويبطلها ،
مع أن فرح المؤمن بنبيّـه قائم بنفسه لا يفارقه أبداً ،
لأنه لازم حبه ،
فكيف نُحدث له ذكرى سنوية نستجلبه بها .
اللهم إن هذا معنى باطل ،
وشبهة ساقطة لا قيمة لها ولا وزن ،

 فكيف يثبت بها إذاً شرع لم يشرعه الله
لا عن عجز ولا عن نسيان ، 
ولكن رحمة بعباده المؤمنين ،
فله الحمد وله المنة " اهـ .
[ انظر ص 40- 41 ] . 


*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فلقد عاش صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ولادته

ثلاثاً وستين سنة ، 

لم يُنقل عنه

ولا عن أحد من أصحابه ،

ولا عن التابعين

 ومن تبعهم من القرون الثلاثة المفضلة


أنهم اعتبروا هذه الليلة من الأعياد

تقام فيها الاحتفالات ابتهاجاً بهذه المناسبة ،


ولو نُقل

لنا شيئاً من ذلك

 لكنا والله أسرع الناس

إلى الاقتداء والامتثال والتأسي . 


ولقد كان

 أصحاب رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم

حريصين على الاقتصار 

على ما شرعه الله تعالى

في كتابه،

أو على لسان رسوله

 صلى الله عليه وسلم


وابن مسعود رضي الله عنه

وهو أحد أكابر الصحابة وعلمائهم وفقهائهم

يؤكد على الناس قوله :


" اتبعوا ولا تبتدعوا 

فقـد كُـفيتم " .
 
*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفـة الثالثـة :
* 
عند أبيات الحافظ الدمشقي :

فنحن ندعو للحافظ الدمشقي بالرحمة والمغفرة ،

نؤكد معه قوله الصادق :

فما الظن بالعبد الذي كان عمره 

بأحمد مسروراً ومات موحدا

فهو رحمه الله 

يرجو ربه بسروره برسول الله 

صلى عليه وسلم طول عمره ، 

لا أنه يرتجي ثواب سروره برسول الله 

في ليلة بعد ثلاثمائة وأربع وخمسين ليلة .


ثم إنه رحمه الله يربط رجاءه الثواب

بموته موحداً الله تعالى بما هو أهله ،

وبما يستحقه تعالى من

العبادة والتعظيم ،

وصدق التعلُّق ، 


لا بنسبة النفع والضر 

والمنع والعطاء

لغير الله مع الله ،

ولا بالقول بالاشتراك مع الخالق تعالى وتقدس 

في مقاليد السموات والأرض ، 

ولا بالقول بأن آدم وذريته خلقوا لأجل محمد 


خلافاً للآية الكريمة :

{ وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإنْسَ

إِلا لِيَعْبُدُونِ }[1] ،


كما تصرخ بذلك المدائح النبوية

التي تقال في الموالد ،

فيترنح للإيمان بها حاضرها ،


وقد أورد المالكي في كتابة الذخائر المحمدية 

بعضاً منها على سبيل الاستحسان والتأييد ، 

والدعوة إلى القول بها ، 

واعتقاد ما تدل عليه

من غلو 

وتنطع

وابتداع .




=============
[1] - سورة الذاريات ، الآية : 65 .

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليـل الثاني 

مناقشته ثم رده :-

*


وذكر المالكي الدليل الثاني بقوله :

*الثاني :
* 
أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعظِّم يوم مولده ،
ويشكر الله تعالى فيه نعمته الكبرى عليه ،
وتفضله عليه بالوجود لهذا الوجود، إذ سعد به كل موجود .
وكان يعبر عن ذلك التعظيم بالصيام ،
كما جاء في الحديث عن أبي قتادة :

إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سُـئل عن صوم يوم الاثنين فقال :
" فيه ولدت و فيه أنزل عليّ " . 
رواه الإمام مسلم في الصحيح في كتاب الصيام .

وهذا في معنى الاحتفال به ،
إلا أن الصورة مختلفة ، ولكن المعنى موجود ، 
سواء كان ذلك لصيام أو إطعام طعام ، 
أو اجتماع على ذكر أو صلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
أو سماع شمائله " . اهـ .



هذا الدليل ،

لنا مع صاحبه عدة وقفات :


*الوقفـة الأولى :
* 

عند قوله :

بأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

كان يعظِّم يوم مولده بالصيام .


إن صيامه صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الاثنين ، 

وبيانه أن سبب ذلك ولادته فيه ، 

وبدء الإنزال عليه ;

ليس تعظيماً لذلك اليوم ، 

وإنما هو شكر لله تعالى 

على أن منّ عليه بنعمة النبوة والرسالة ،


أشبه شكر الله تعالى

بصيام العاشر من شهر محرم ،


حيث نجى الله فيه موسى وأهلك فرعون ، 

ومع ذلك فلم يدع أصحابه

إلى إقامة احتفال بليلة مولده ،

ولم يشرع لهم صيام يوم الإثنين ،

لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ولد فيه،


وإنما شرع لهم صيامه على سبيل الاستحباب ،

لأنه يوم تعرض فيه أعمال العباد على الرب ، 

فيستحسن أن يعرض عمل العبد 

وهو صائم .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كما أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم 

لم يسمح لأحدٍ من أمته 

أن يرفعه بالمديح 

فوق منزلته التي أنزله الله إياها ،


ولم يحتفل بليلة مولده

صلى الله عليه وسلم

أحد من أصحابه ،


الذين هم أحرص الناس

على اتباع ما يحبه ويرضاه ، 

وأصدق الناس حباً له 

صلى الله عليه وسلم .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومع ذلك 

فلو اقتصر المالكي وأتباعه 

على صيام يوم الاثنين من كل أسبوع 

ابتهاجاً بمولد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وتأسياً برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

لوجد منا تأييداً 

وإنكاراً على من ينكر عليه ذلك . 


أما أن يعمل من الحبة قبة ، 

ومن السنة بدعة ، 

ويحتج على الابتداع 

والإحداث في الدين

بما لا يصلح له دليلاً ; 

فهذا ما لا يصلح له ولا يستقيم [1] .




=============
[1] - جاء في كتاب الشيخ أبو بكر الجزائري
" الإنصاف فيما قيل في المولد من الغلو والإجحاف "
رد على الاحتجاج بصيام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الإثنين
على مشروعية إقامة المولد ، 
حيث قال : 
" ورد هذه الشبه وإبطالها وإن كانت أضعـف من سابقاتها من أوجه :-
الأول : 
أنه إذا كان المراد من إقامة المولد 
هو شكر الله تعالى على نعمة ولادة الرسول
صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه ،
فإن المعـقول والمنقول يحتم أن يكون الشكر
من نوع ما شكر الرسول ربه به وهو الصوم ،
وعليه فلنصم كما صام ، 
وإذا سُئلنا قلنا إنه يوم ولد فيه نبينا فنحن نصومه شكراً الله تعالى ، 
غير أن أرباب الموالد لا يصومونه
لأن الصيام فيه مقاومة للنفس بحرمانها من لذة الطعام والشراب ، 
وهم يريدون ذلك ، 
فتعارض الغرضان ،
فآثروا ما يحبون على ما يحب الله ،
وهي زلة عند ذوي البصائر والنهي .

والثاني : 
أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يصم يوم ولادته 
وهو اليوم الثاني عشر من ربيع الأول
إن صح أنه كذلك 
وإنما صام يوم الإثنين
الذي يتكرر مجيئه في كل شهر أربع مرات أو أكثر ،
وبناء= =على هذه
فتخصيص يوم الثاني عشر من ربيع الأول
بعمل ما دون يوم الإثنين من كل أسبوع 
يعتبر استدراكاً على الشارع ،
وتصحيحاً لعمله ،
وما أقبح هذا إن كان
والعياذ بالله تعالى .

والثالث : 

هل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما صام يوم الإثنين شكراً على نعمة الإيجاد والإمداد 
وهو تكريمه ببعثته إلى الناس كافة بشيراً ونذيراً ;
أضاف إلى الصيام احتفالاً كاحتفال أرباب الموالد
من تجمعات ومدائح وأنغام وطعام وشراب ؟
والجواب : لا ، 
وإنما اكتفى بالصيام فقط ،
إذاً ألا يكفي الأمة ما كفي نبيها ،
ويسعها ما وسعه ؟؟؟
وهل يقدر عاقل أن يقول : لا .

وإذاً ، فلمَ الافتيات على الشارع ،
والتقدم بالزيادة عليه ،
والله يقول :
{ وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا } ،
ويقول :
{ يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقدموا بين يدي الله ورسوله
واتقوا الله إن الله سميع عليم } ،

ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :
" إياكم ومحدثات الأمور
فإن كل محدثة بدعة ،
وكل بدعة ضلالة " ،

ويقول :
" إن لله حدّ حدوداً فلا تعتدوها ،
وفرض لكم فرائض فلا تضيعوها ، 
وحرم أشياء فلا تنتهكوها ،
وترك أشياء في غير نسيان 
ولكن رحمة لكم
فاقبلوها ولا تبحثوا عنها "
أخرجه بن جرير ، ورواه الحاكم ،
وصححه عن أبي ثعلبة الخشني رضي الله عنه .ا هـ . 
[ انظر ص 44- 45 ] . 


*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفـة الثانـية :* 

عند قوله :

إذ سعد به كل موجود .

كم نتمنى أن يسعد به صلى الله عليه وسلم كل موجود ،

فيسلم المجتمع الإنساني 

من دعاة جهنم ،

من مشرك وكافر وملحد ،

 وكائد للإسلام والمسلمين ، 

ولكنها السجعة 

أعجبت شيخ البدعة ،

فأوردها 

وهو لم يدرِ معناها 

مع أنه يزعم 

أنه عالم كبير ودكتور نحرير.
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقـفة الثالـثة :* 

عند قوله :

وهذا في معنى الاحتفال به ،

إلا أن الصورة مختلفة ، 

ولكن المعنى موجود .


يقصد المالكي أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 

كان بصيامه يوم ولادته 

يوحي إلى أمته

وفي طليعة الأمة أصحابه وتابعوهم

بإقامة احتفال بمولده صلى الله عليه وسلم ،


إلا أنهم من الغباء والجهل 

والبعد عن إدراك مقاصده
 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 

بمكان حجب عنهم ذلك ،
 

حتى جاء الرافضة 

والقرامطة والفاطميون
 
ومن نحا نحوهم 

من أهل البدع والمحدثات 

كالمالكي وأضرابه ، 


فأدركوا بثاقب بصرهم ونفاذ بصيرتهم 

وقوة إيمانهم وشدة محبتهم 

رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ;

أدركوا مقصده صلى الله عليه وسلم 

بصيامه يوم الإثنين ،

فدعوا إلى

إقامة الاحتفالات بالموالد .


لقد هزلت حتى بدا من هزالها 

كُلاها وحتى سامها كلُّ مفلسِ
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

حقاً إنها لا تعمى الأبصار 

ولكن تعمى القلوب التي في الصدور .
 

هل يجوز لنا 

يا محمد مالكي أن نقول :


أن مشروعية الصلاة في الأوقات الخمس

 تعني مشروعية الصلاة في الجملة ؟ ،


 وأنه يجوز لنا

أن نُحدِث وقتاً أو وقتين 

زيادة على الصلوات الخمس المكتوبة ؟
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هل يجوز لنا أن نقول :

أن مشروعية صيام رمضان ،

 تعني مشروعية الصيام في الجملة ؟


 وأنه يجوز لنا 

أن نُحدِث صيام شهر آخر غير رمضان

على سبيل الوجوب ؟
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هل يجوز لنا أن نقول :

أن مشروعية الحج في زمان مخصوص ،

 تعني مشروعيته في الجملة ،


 وأنه يجوز لنا 

أن نقول بتوسعة وقت الحج طوال العام كالعمرة 

تخفيفاً على الأمة وتوسعة عليها ؟
 
*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إننا حين نقول بذلك ،

لا نقول بأن الصورة مختلفة ، 

بل إن الصلاة هي الصلاة ،

والصوم هو الصوم ،

والحج هو الحج ، 


إلا أن الجديد في ذلك 

الزيادة على المشروع فقط .


 يلزم المالكي أن يقول :

بجواز ذلك

كما قال : 

بأن صيام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم مولده ،

يدل على جواز إقامة الاحتفال بذكرى ذلك

من كل عام .
 
*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وبالتالي نقول 

لأصحاب رسول الله 

أبي بكر 

وعمر 

وعثمان 

وعلي 

والستة الباقين من العشرة ،

والحسن 

والحسين 

وأمهما فاطمة ،

وأمهات المؤمنين

أزواجه صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وغيرهم ،


 إنكم لم تقدروا رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم حق قدره


كما قدَّره المالكي وأضرابه ،


فلم تقيموا احتفالات حولية بذكرى ولادته

صلى الله عليه وسلم ،


كما يوحي بذلك

على حد زعم المالكي 

وفهمه السقيم 

وعقله السخيف 

صومه صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الاثنين .


حقاً إن الهوى يُعمي ويُصم .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إننا نؤكد ونكرر أن ذكراه

صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 والاستبشار بمولده ومبعثه وهجرته وجهاده ، 

وجميع ما يتعلق بحياته 

صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 يجب أن تصاحب حياتنا في كل وقت ،

فنجتمع على مذاكرة سنته ،

وعلى تلاوة سيرته ، 

وما يتعلق بشمائله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

ليس مرة في السنة ،

ولكن كل ما سنحت لنا فرصة ذلك .

 أما أن نتخذ ذلك على شكل عيد حولي ،

وبعقيدة مشروعية ذلك ، 

فهذا ما لا نقول به ،

ونُجَّهِل المالكي وأضرابه حينما ينادون بذلك 

ويحبذونه قولاً وعملا .

 
*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليـل الثالـث 

مناقشته ثم رده :-*



وذكر المالكي الدليل الثالث بقوله :

*الثالث :

* أن الفرح به صلى الله عليه وسلم مطلوب بأمر القرآن، 
من قوله تعالى : 
{ قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُوا }[1]،

فالله تعالى أمرنا أن نفرح بالرحمة،

والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أعظم رحمة ،
قال الله تعالى :{ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلا رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ }[2] . اهـ .



لاشك أن الفرح به صلى الله عليه وسلم مطلوب من أمته ،

ولا شك أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم رحمة للعالمين ،

ولكن الاستدلال بذلك على الصفة المبتدعة

بقوله تعالى :

{ قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُوا }[3] 


استدلال من يتعسف النصوص 

ويخضعها لهواه وما يحب .


فلقد فسَّر هذه الآية الكريمة كبار المفسرين ، 

كابن جرير وابن كثير والبغوي 

والقرطبي وابن العربي وغيرهم ،
 

ولم يكن في تفسير واحد منهم 

أن المقصود بالرحمة في هذه الآية

رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

وإنما المقصود بالفضل والرحمة المفروح بهما 

ما عنته الآية السابقة لهذه الآية ، 

وهو قوله تعالى :

{ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَتْكُمْ مَوْعِظَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ 

وَشِفَاءٌ لِمَا فِي الصُّدُورِ 

وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ للمؤمنين }[4]


ذلك هو القرآن الكريم ، 



===========
[1] - سورة يونس ، الآية : 58 .
[2] - سورة الأنبياء ، الآية : 107 .
[3] - سورة يونس ، الآية : 58 .
[4] - سورة يونس ، الآية : 57 – 58 .  


*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونزولاً منا على رد مغالطة المالكي 

وتعسفه في إخضاع النصوص لما يريد منها ، 

نورد بعضاً من

تفسير أهل العلم ،


ليرى القارئ الكريم 

كيف سمح المالكي لنفسه

 بالجنوح 

والشطط في النظر ،

 وشابه بذلك

بعض الرافضة 

حينما قالوا إن المقصود بقوله تعالى :


{ يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ المُطمئِنة

ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَرْضِيَّةً }[1]
 

إن المقصود بذلك 

الحسن بن علي .



===========
[1] - سورة الفجر ، الآية :27 – 30 .

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال ابن كثير في تفسيره ما نصه :


{ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَتْكُمْ مَوْعِظَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ

وَشِفَاءٌ لِمَا فِي الصُّدُورِ

وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ للمؤمنين  

قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ 

فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُوا هُوَ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ } [1]* .

*
يقول تعالى ممتناً على خلقه

بما أنزله من القرآن العظيم على رسوله الكريم :


{ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَتْكُمْ مَوْعِظَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ }

أي زاجر عن الفواحش ،


{ وَشِفَاءٌ لِمَا فِي الصُّدُورِ }

أي من الشبه والشكوك ،

وهو إزالة ما فيها من رجس ودنس ، 


{ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ }


أي يحصل به الهداية والرحمة من الله تعالى ،

وإنما ذلك للمؤمنين به ،

والمصدقين الموقنين بما فيه ، 


كقوله تعالى :

{ وننزل من القرآن ما هو شفاء

ورحمة للمؤمنين 

ولا يزيد الظالمين إلا خسارا }[2] .


وقوله :

{ قل هو للذين آمنوا هدى وشفاء }[3] ،

وقوله تعالى :

{ قل بفضل الله وبرحمته فبذلك فليفرحوا }[4] .


أي بهذا الذي جاءهم من الله من الهدى ودين الحق ،

 فليفرحوا 

فإنه أولى ما يفرحون به " اهـ [5] .



===========
[1] - سورة يونس ، الآية : 57- 58 .
[2] - سورة الإسراء ، الآية : 82 .
[3] - سورة فصلت ، الآية : 44 .
[4] - سورة يونس ، الآية 58 .
[5] - ج 2 ، ص 421 . 


*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال ابن جرير ما نصه :


" القول في تأويل قوله تعالى :

{ قل بفضل الله ورحمته

فبذلك فليفرحوا هو خير مما يجمعون }[1]. 


قال أبو جعفر :

يقول تعالى ذكره لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم :

قل يا محمد لهؤلاء المكذبين بك ،

وبما أنزل إليك من عند ربك ، 

بفضل الله أيها الناس الذي تفضل به عليكم 

وهو الإسلام ،

فبينه لكم ودعاكم إليه ،

وبرحمته التي رحمكم بها فأنزلها إليكم، 

فعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون من كتابه ،

فبصركم بها معالم دينكم ، 

وذلك القرآن
 
فبذلك فليفرحوا هو خير مما يجمعون ،

...

فإن الإسلام الذي دعاهم إليه ،

 والقرآن الذي أنزله عليهم

خير مما يجمعون من حطام الدنيا وكنوزها " اهـ .



===========
[1] - سورة يونس ، الآية : 58 .


*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال القرطبي في تفسيره ما نصه :


" قوله تعالى :

{ قل بفضل الله وبرحمته فبذلك فليفرحوا }[1]،


قال أبو سعيد الخدري وابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : 

فضل الله القرآن ،

ورحمته الإسلام . 


وعنهما أيضاً فضل الله القرآن

ورحمته أن جعلكم من أهله .


وعن الحسن والضحاك ومجاهد وقتادة

فضل الله الإيمان 

ورحمته القرآن على العكس من القول الأول " اهـ .



===========
[1] - سورة يونس ، الآية : 58 . 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإذا كنا نقرر أن الفرح به صلى الله عليه وسلم

مطلوب من الأمة ، 


فإن الفرح ليس معناه 

أن نُحدِث في دينه

وفي أمره ما ليس منه ،


مما يستلزم اتهامه صلى الله عليه وسلم 

بالتقصير في بلاغ الرسالة 

وأداء الأمانة والنصح للأمة ، 


وندعو الناس إلى الابتداع في الدين ، 

ونشرع لهم من الدين 

ما لم يأذن به الله ، 


ونقول لهم إنكم باحتفالكم 

بذكرى ليلة مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم ; 

تحيون ليلة هي أفضل من ليلة القدر ،

كما تصرخ بذلك كتب المالكي 

ومن نقل عنه 

من أئمة الضلال والابتداع .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولكن الفرح 

برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 
يعني التمسك بسنته ، 

والعض عليها بالنواجذ ،

والبعد عن المحدثات والمبتدعات،


وألا نعبد الله تعالى

إلا بما شرعه 

صلى الله عليه وسلم ،


انقياداً وتحقيقاً وامتثالاً 

لأمره صلى الله عليه وسلم ، : 


" عليكم بسنتي 

وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين
 
من بعدي 

تمسكوا بها ، 

وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ ،

وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور، 

فإن كل محدثة بدعة ،

وكل بدعة ضلالة " .


هذا هو الفرح برسول الله،

وهذا هو حب رسول الله،

وهذا هو تقدير رسول الله ،

وهذا هو تعزير رسول الله ،

وهذا هو توقير رسول الله،


وهذا هو معنى انتفاء الإيمان من العبد 

حتى يكون 

صلى الله عليه وسلم

أحبَّ إليه من نفسه

وماله 

وولده

ووالده 

والناس أجمعين .


وبما قدمنا يتضح لأهل العلم والعدل والانصاف

أن دليل المالكي هذا لا يستقيم له ، 

وأنه ضرب من التعسف

وتحميل النصوص غير ما تحمله وتدل عليه .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل الرابع

مناقشته ثم رده:-

*


وذكر المالكي الدليل الرابع بقوله :

*الرابع :
* 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
كان يلاحظ ارتباط الزمان بالحوادث الدينية العظمى
التي مضت وانقضت ،
فإذا جاء الزمان الذي وقعت فيه كان فرصة لتذكرها وتعظيم يومها لأجلها ،
ولأنه ظرف لها .

وقد أصّـل صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه القاعدة بنفسه ،
كما صرح في الحديث أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لما وصل إلى المدينة ، 
ورأى اليهود يصومون يوم عاشوراء ،

سأل عن ذلك فقيل :
" إنهم يصومون لأن الله نجى نبيهم وأغرق عدوهم ، 
فهم يصومون شكراً لله على هذه النعمة " ، 
فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
" نحن أولى بموسى منكم " ،
فصامه وأمر بصيامه " . اهـ .


أظن أن المالكي نفسه 

لو أبعد عن خاطره سلطان الهوى ;

لعرف أن استدلاله هذا متهافت ،

ولتورَّدَ خجلاً 

وهو يورد هذا دليلاً 

على دعواه 

مشروعية الاحتفال بالمولد .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن الأمة الإسلامية جمعاء 

تدرك مشروعية صيام يوم عاشوراء ،

ويوماً بعده أو يوماً قبله ،

على سبيل الاستحباب

امتثالاً لأمر رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وشكراً لله تعالى على تأييد الحق وإزهاق الباطل . 


ولكن ليس في علماء المسلمين 

ممن يُعتد بعلمهم ،

ويُعترف لهم بالفضل وطول الباع في العلم

والتقى والصلاح وصدق الاقتداء ،

ليس فيهم

من يعتبر في هذا التوجيه النبوي الكريم 

بصيام يوم عاشوراء

تأصيلاً لقاعدة إقامة الموالد ، 

وإحداث مواسم دينية ،

لترتبط الأزمنة بالأحداث ،

كما يقول المالكي ،

فتتعدد الأعياد

وتكثر المناسبات ، 

ويعيش المسلمون كل أيامهم ولياليهم

في احتفالات بالموالد 

والإسراء والمعراج ،

والهجرة ، 

وذكرى الغزوات ،

وغير ذلك مما يُحدِثه المالكي وأتباعه وأحزابه ،

وأئمته ومشائخه في الابتداع .
 
*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

من البلاغة

 والفصاحة 

والقدرة على جوامع الكلم ،

والحرص على تبليغ الرسالة ،

وتوجيه أمته إلى كل خير ،


إنه صلى الله عليه وسلم

بحال لا يعجز فيها 

أن يعطي قاعدة 

تدل على مراعاة الأمة

لارتباط الزمان بحوادثه الدينية العظمى ،

لتذكرها وتعظم أيامها ، 


وأن يفرِّع صلى الله عليه وسلم

من هذه القاعدة جزئيات تطبيقية ،

فيها من الوضوح والبيان القولي والعملي ;

ما يعتبر حاسماً لمجال النظر والتأمل ،
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولكنه

صلى الله عليه وسلم

لم يشرع شيئاً من ذلك لأمته ،

 إكمالاً لإبلاغ الرسالة ، 

وأداء الأمانة ، 

والنصح للأمة ، 

وعليه فإن أمره صلى الله عليه وسلم

أمته بصيام يوم عاشوراء 

شكراً لله على إنجائه نبيه موسى

لا يعني اتخاذه 

عيداً من الأعياد ،

ولا يعني الاستدلال به

على إقامة الموالد ، 


وإنما يعني القيام بشكر الله تعالى ، 

وفقاً لما شرعه صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

ومن أحدثَ في أمرنا

ما ليس منه

فهو رَدٌّ .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل الخامس 

مناقشته ثم رده :-*




وذكر المالكي الدليل الخامس بقوله :

*الخامس :
* 
أن الاحتفال بالمولد لم يكن في عهده صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
فهو بدعة ولكنها حسنة ،
لا ندراجها تحت الأدلة الشرعية ، والقواعد الكلية ، 

فهي بدعة باعتبار هيئتها الاجتماعية،
لا باعتبار أفرادها، 
لوجود أفرادها في العهد النبوي ،
كما سنعلم ذلك تطبيقاً إن شاء الله " . اهـ .





لنا مع المالكي في دليله هذا

عدة وقفات :


*الوقـفة الأولى :
* 

عند اعترافه 

بأن الاحتفال بالمولد بدعة ،

لأنه لم يكن

 في عهد رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لا شك أن الاحتفال بدعة ، 

وأنه لم يكن على عهد رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 


بالرغم من أن عهده صلى الله عليه وسلم

مليئ برجال هم

أحرص الناس على حب رسول الله ،

وأحرص الناس على الفرح برسول الله ،

وأحرص الناس على الاستبشار برسول الله ،
وأحرص الناس على إظهار السرور برسول الله ،

وأخلص الناس تضحية وفداء ووقوفاً مع رسول الله ، 

وأدق الناس اقتداءاً وتأسياً برسول الله ،

وأولى الناس وأقربهم التصاقاً برسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهل يستطيع المالكي أن يقـول 

إن القـرامـطة
 
والفاطميين 

والرافضة 

والصوفية

وغيرهم من أهل البدع والمحدثات

 ومن هم سلف المالكي وقدوته ;


 هل يستطيع أن يقول : 

بأنهم أعظم من

أصحاب رسول الله 

محبة ونصحاً وفرحاً واسبشاراً وسروراً

وتعلقاً برسول الله

صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أم هل يستطيع المالكي أن يقول :

أن القرامطة 

والفاطميين 

والرافضة 

والصوفية

وغيرهم من أسلافهم


 أعلم من أصحاب رسول الله
 
بحق رسول الله ؟
 

وأفقه من أصحاب رسول الله
 
بما يقصده رسول الله ؟


وأكثر فطنة وإدراكاً 

ومعرفة لأسرار شرع رسول الله

من أصحاب رسول الله ؟ .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نعم لم يكن الاحتفال بالمولد

في عهد رسول الله ،

ولا في عهد أصحاب رسول الله ، 

ولا في عهد تابعي أصحاب رسول الله ،

ولا في عهد الأئمة الأعلام 

في الفقه والحديث ومقاصد التشريع ،

أمثال أبي حنيفة

ومالك

والشافعي

وأحمد 

والأوزاعي 

والثوري 

والبخاري

ومسلم

والترمذي 

والنسائي 

وأبو داود 

وابن ماجه 

وغيرهم .
 

*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهل نقبل أمراً أتى به

شر من وطأ الحصا ;

القرامطة والفاطميون وغيرهم ،

ممن يشهد التاريخ الإسلامي

بتدنيسهم محيا الإسلام ،

ونترك ما عليه

أصحاب القرون الثلاثة المفضلة ،

من صحابة وتابعين وعلماء أجلاء ،


لهم أقداحهم المعلاة في العلم والتقى ،

والصلاح والاستقامة ،

وسلامة المعتقد ودقة النظر

وصدق الاتباع والاقتداء 

بمن أمرنا الله تعالى أن نجعله أسوة لنا ،

وقدوة لمسالكنا 

وهو رسولنا وحبيبنا ونبينا 

محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؟


ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا

بعد إذ هديتنا .


*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقـفة الثانية :
*
عند قوله

بأن الاحتفال بالمولد بدعة ،

إلا أنها بدعة حسنة .


كم نتمنى من المالكي أن 

يتقي الله تعالى ،

وأن يقف مع حماة الإسلام ، 

وألا يشترك مع غيره 

في فتح ثغرات شر وابتداع على المسلمين . 


فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

قد أوتي جوامع الكلم ،

وله من الفصاحة والبلاغة

والقدرة على القول المبين 

ما يستطيع أن يبين به أقسام البدعة ; 

إن كان للبدعة أقسام ،

وأن يبين من هذه الأقسام 

ما يجوز ومالا يجوز ،

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولكنه صلى الله عليه وسلم عمَّم فقال : 

" من أحدَثَ في أمرنا هذا 

ما ليس منه

فهو رد " .


وفي رواية :

" من عمل عملاً

ليس عليه أمرنا

فهو رد " . 


وقال :

" وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور ،

فإن كل محدثة بدعة ،

 وكل بدعة ضلالة ،

 وكل ضلالة في النار" .


فالتعبير بكل محدثة،

والتعبير بكل بدعة، 

والتعبير بكل ضلالة،

ماذا يعني ؟


هل يعني ذلك العموم ،

 أم يعني التقسيم ؟


*
*
*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولئن قال بالتقسيم بعض أهل العلم ، 

فإن المحققين منهم ينحون 

باللائمة على ذلك الاتجاه ،

الذي فتح للبدع والمحدثات

الأبواب على مصاريعها.


قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : 

" وبهذا يتبين لك أن البدعة في الدين ، 

وإن كانت في الأصل مذمومة

كما دل عليه الكتاب والسنة ، 

سواء في ذلك البدع القولية أو الفعلية ،

وقد كتبت في غير هذا الموضوع 

أن المحافظة على عموم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

كل بدعة ضلالة ، 

متعين ،

وأنه يجب العمل بعمومه ،


وأن من أخذ يصنف البدع إلى حسن وقبيح ، 

ويجعل ذلك ذريعة

إلى أن لا يحتج بالبدعة على المنهي 

فقد أخطأ كما يفعل طائفة من المتفقهة والمتكلمة 

والمتصوفة والمتعبدة ،

إذا نهوا عن العبادات المبتدَعة 

والكلام في التدين المبتدَع ; 

ادعوا أن لا بدعة مكروهة إلا ما نهى عنه،


فيعود الحديث إلى أن يُقال : 

كل ما نهي عنه ،

أو كل ما حرم ،

أو كل ما خالف نص النبوة 

فهو ضلالة . 

وهذا أوضح من أن يحتاج إلى بيان ،

بل كل ما لم يشرع من الدين

فهو ضلالة ،


وما سمي بدعة 

وثبت حسنه بأدلة الشرع فأحد الأمرين فيه لازم ،

إما أن يُقال ليس ببدعة في الدين

وإن كان يسمى بدعة من حيث اللغة ، 

كما قال عمر : 

نعمت البدعة هذه ،


وإما أن يقال هذا عام

خُصت منه هذه الصورة ،

لمعارض راجح
 
كما يبقى فيما عداها ،

على مقتضى العموم ، 

كسائر عموميات الكتاب والسنة ،

وهذا قد قررته في اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم ،

وفي قاعدة السنة والبدعة وغيره "[1] اهـ .



==============
[1] - المجموع ص 370 – 371 ، ج 10 .


*
*
*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال رحمه الله

في موضع آخر

ما نصه :

" ومعلوم أن كل ما لم يسنـّه

ولا استحبه

رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

ولا أحد من هؤلاء

الذين يقتدي بهم المسلمون في دينهم ;

 فإنه يكون من

 البدع المنكرات ،

ولا يقول أحد
 
في مثل هذا

إنه بدعة حسنة "[1] . اهـ .



==============
[1] - المجموع ، ص 152 ، ج 27 .

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال رحمه الله 

في موضوع آخر

 ما نصه :

" وليس لأحد أن يقول 

إن مثل هذا من البدع الحسنة ، 

مثل ما أحدث بعض الناس الأذان في العيد ،

والذي أحدثه مروان بن الحكم

فأنكر الصحابة والتابعون لهم بإحسان ذلك ،


 هذا وإن كان الأذان ذكر الله

إلا أنه ليس من السنـّة ،


وكذلك لما أحدث الناس اجتماعاً راتباً غير الشرعي ،

مثل الاجتماع على صلاة معينة أول رجب ،

أو أول ليلة جمعة فيه ،

وليلة النصف من شعبان ، 

فأنكر ذلك علماء المسلمين . 


ولو أحدَثَ ناس صلاة سادسة 

يجتمعون عليها غير الصلوات الخمس

 لأنكرَ ذلك عليهم المسلمون ، 

وأخذوا على أيديهم .


*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما قيام رمضان ، 

فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سنـَّه لأمته ،

وصلى بهم جماعة عدة ليال ،

وكانوا على عهده يصلون جماعة وفرادى ،

لكن لم يداوموا على جماعة واحدة ، 

لئلا تُفرض عليهم ،

فلما مات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استقرت الشريعة ، 


فلما كان عمر رضي الله عنه جمعهم على إمام واحد ، 

وهو أبيّ بن كعب ،

الذي جمع الناس عليها

بأمر عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ،


وعمر بن الخطاب هو من الخلفاء الراشدين ،

حيث يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم :

" عليكم بسنتي 

وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي ، 

عضوا عليها بالنواجذ "

 يعني الأضراس ، 

لأنها أعظم في القوة .

وهذا الذي فعله هو سنة ، 

لكنه قال " نعمت البدعة هذه " ،

فإنها بدعة في اللغة ،

لكونهم فعلوا ما لم يكونوا يفعلونه 

في حياة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

يعني من الاجتماع على مثل هذه ،

وهي سنة من الشريعة . 

وهكذا إخراج اليهود والنصارى من جزيرة العرب ،

وهي الحجاز واليمن واليمامة وكل البلاد 

الذي لم يبلغه ملك فارس والروم من جزيرة العرب ،

وتمصير الأمصار كالكوفة والبصرة ، 

وجمع القرآن في مصحف واحد ، 

وفرض الديوان ،

والأذان الأول يوم الجمعة ، 

واستنابة من يصلي بالناس يوم العيد خارج المصر ، 

ونحو ذلك 

مما سنَّه الخلفاء الراشدون ،

لأنهم سنـّوه بأمر الله ورسوله ،

فهو سنة 

وإن كان في اللغة يسمى بدعة "[1]. اهـ .




==============
[1] - المجموع ، ج 22 ، ص 233 – 235 . 


*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال في معرض 

كلامه على صلاة الرغائب 

ما نصه :


" وأما صلاة الرغائب فلا أصل لها ،

بل هي محدثة ، 

فلا تستحب لا جماعة ولا فرادى " ،


إلى أن قال :


" فلو أن جماعة اجتمعوا بعض الليالي 

على صلاة تطوع 

من غير أن يتخذوا ذلك عادة راتبة

تشبه السنة الراتبة لم يكره ،


لكن اتخاذ عادة دائرة 

بدوران الأوقات مكروه ،

لما فيه من تغيير الشريعة ،

وتشبيه غير المشروع بالمشروع ، 


ولو ساغ ذلك

 لساغ أن يعمل صلاة أخرى وقت الضحى ،

أو بين الظهر والعصر ،

أو تروايح في شعبان ،

أو أذان في العيدين ،

أو حج إلى صخرة بيت المقدس ، 

وهذا تغيير لدين الله ،

وتبديل له ،

وهكذا القول

في ليلة المولد وغيرها " ،


إلى أن قال : 

" فمن جعل شيئاً ديناً وقربة 

بلا شرع من الله ،

فهو ضال مبتدع ،


وهو الذي عناه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله :

" كل بدعة ضلالة " ،


فالبدعة ضد الشرع ،

والشرع ما أمر الله به ورسوله ، 


أمر واجب إيجاب أو أمر استحباب ،

وإن لم يفعل على عهده

كالاجتماع في التراويح على إمام واحد ،

وجمع المصحف ، 

وقتل أهل الردة والخوارج ، 

ونحو ذلك ،


وما لم يشرعه الله ورسوله

فهو بدعة وضلالة ،

مثل تخصيص مكان 

أو زمان

واجتماع على عبادة فيه ،

 كما خص الشارع أوقات الصلوات

وأيام الجمع والأعياد " [1].



==============
[1] - المجموع ، ج 23 ، ص 132 – 133 .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال رحمه الله في موضع آخر 

ما نصه :


" وأيضاً فإن الله عاب على المشركين شيئين :

 أحدهما

أنهم أشركوا به مالم ينزل به سلطاناً .

 الثاني 

تحريمهم مالم يحرمه الله ،


كما بينه صلى الله عليه وسلم 

في حديث عياض عن مسلم ،


وقال :

{ سَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا 

لَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا أَشْرَكْنَا وَلا آبَاؤُنَا 

وَلا حَرَّمْنَا مِنْ شَيْءٍ } [1] ،


فجمعوا بين الشرك والتحريم ،


والشرك يدخل فيه

كل عبادة لم يأذن بها الله ،


فإن المشركين يزعمون أن عبادتهـم

 إما واجبـة و إما مستحبة ،

ثم منهم من عبد غير الله ليتقرب به إلى الله ، 

منهم من ابتدع ديناً عبد به الله ، 

كما أحدثت النصارى من العبادات .


وأصل الضلال في أهل الأرض

إنما نشأ من هذين: 

إما اتخاذ دين لم يشرعه الله ،

أو تحريم مالم يحرمه .


ولهذا كان الأصل 

الذي بنى عليه أحمد وغيره مذاهبهم ;

أن الأعمال عبادات وعادات ، 

فالأصل في العبادات لا يشرع منها

 إلا ما شرعه الله ،


 والأصل في العادات لا يحظر منها

 إلا ما حظره الله ،


وهذه المواسم المحدَثة 

إنما نهى عنها

لما أُحدِثَ فيها من الدين

الذي يُتقرب به " [2] اهـ .



==============
[1] - سورة الأنعام ، الآية : 148 .
[2] - المجموع ، ج 4 ، ص 195 – 196 .
*
**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال الشاطبي رحمه الله ما نصه :

" الباب الثالث

في أن ذم البدع والمحدثات عامة

لا يخص محدثة دون غيرها ،

ويدخل تحت هذه الترجمة 

من شبه المبتدعة التي احتجوا بها ،

فاعلموا رحمكم الله 

أن ما تقدم من الأدلة حجة 

في عموم الذم 

من أوجه :

*أحدها :

* أنها جاءت مطلقة عامة على كثرتها ،

 لم يقع فيها استثناء ألبته ،

 ولم يأت فيها ما يقتضي أن منها ما هو هدى ، 

ولا جاء فيها كل بدعة ضلالة إلا كذا وكذا ،

ولا شيء من هذه المعاني ، 


فلو كان هنالك محدَثة 

يقتضي النظر الشرعي فيها الاستحسان ،

أو أنها لاحقة بالمشروعات ،

لذُكر ذلك في آية أو حديث ،

لكنه لا يوجد ،


فدلَّ على أن تلك الأدلة بأسرها

على حقيقة ظاهرها من الكلية

التي لا يختلف عن مقتضاها فرد من الأفراد .
 


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والثانية :
*
أنه قد ثبت في الأصول العلمية 

أن كل قاعدة كلية ،

أو دليل شرعي كلي ،

 إذا تكررت في مواضع كثيرة ، 

وأتى بها شواهد على معان أصولية أو فروعية ،

ولم يقترن بها تخصيص ولا تقييد

مع تكرارها وإعادة تقررها ، 

فدلَّ ذلك على بقائها

على مقتضى لفظها من العموم ،


كقوله تعالى :

{ أَلاَّ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى * 

وَأَنْ لَيْسَ لِلإِنْسَانِ إِلاَّ مَا سَعَى }[1] ، 

وما أشبه ذلك ،


وبسط الاستدلال على ذلك هنالك ،

فما نحن بصدده من هذا القبيل ،

إذ جاء في الأحاديث المتعددة والمتكررة في أوقات شتى ،

وبحسب الأحوال المختلفة .


إن كل بدعة ضلالة ، 

وإن كل محدثة بدعة ،

وما كان نحو ذلك من العبارات

الدالة على أن البدع مذمومة ، 

ولم يأتِ في آية ولا حديث تقييد ولا تخصيص ،

ولا ما يفهم منه خلاف ظاهر الكلية منها ،

فدل ذلك دلالة واضحة 

على أنها على العموم وإطلاقها .



==============
[1] - سورة النجم ، الآية : 38 ، 39* .* 
 
*
===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والثالث :*

إجماع السلف الصالح

من الصحابة والتابعين ومن يليهم ، 

على ذمها كذلك وتقبيحها،

والهروب عنها

وعمن اتسم بشيء منها،

ولم يقع منهم في ذلك توقف و لا مثـنوية ،

فهو بحسب الاستـقـراء 

إجمـاع ثابـت ،

فدل على أن 

كل بدعـة ليست بحق،

بل هي

من الباطل .
 


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الرابع :
*
أن متعقل البدعة يقتضي ذلك بنفسه ،

لأنه من باب مضادة الشارع ، 

وإطِّراح الشرع ،

وكل ما كان بهذه المثابة

 فمحال أن ينقسم إلى حسن وقبيح ، 

وأن يكون منه ما يمدح ومنه ما يذم ، 

إذ لا يصح في معقول ولا منقول

استحسان مشقة الشارع ،

وقد تقدم بسط هذا في أول الباب الثاني .


وأيضاً فلو فرض أنه جاء في النقل استحسان بعض البدع ،

أو استثناء بعضها عن الذم ;

لم يتصور، 

لأن البدعة طريقة تضاهي المشروعة ، 

من غير أن تكون كذلك ،

وكون الشارع يستحسنها دليل مشروعيتها ،

إذ لو قال الشارع المحدثة الفلانية حسنة ، 

لصارت مشروعة ،

كما أشاروا إليه في الاستحسان ، 

حسبما يأتي إن شاء الله .


ولمّـا ثبت ذمها ، 

ثبت ذم صاحبها ،

لأنها ليست بمذمومة من حيث تصورها فقط ، 

بل من حيث اتصف بها المتصف ،

فهو إذاً المذموم على الحقيقة ،

والذم خاصة التأثيم

فالمبتدع مذموم آثم ،

وذلك على الإطلاق والعموم، 


ويدل على ذلك أربعة أوجه ،

إلى آخر ما ذكره "[1].


==============
[1] - الاعتصام ج 1 ، ص 180 – 182 . 


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال في موضوع آخر

في معرض شرحه تعريف البدعة

ما نصه :

" وقوله في الحد تضاهي الشرعية ،

يعني أنها تشابه الطريقة الشرعية ، 

من غير أن تكون في الحقيقة كذلك ، 

بل هي مضادة لها من أوجه متعددة "


– وذكر مجموعة أمور ثم قال :


" ومنها التزام الكيفيات والهيئات المعينة ،


كالذكر بهيئة الاجتماع على صوت واحد ،

واتخاذ يوم ولادته

صلى الله عليه وسلم عيداً 

وما أشبه ذلك "[1] . اهـ .




==============
[1] - الاعتصام ج 1 ، ص 34 .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال ابن رجب رحمه الله 

في معرض شرحه حديث العرباض بن سارية 

قال ما نصه :

" فـقـوله صلى الله عليه وسلم

وإياكم ومحدثـات الأمـور

فإن كل بدعـة ضلالــة ،

 تحذير للأمة 

من اتباع الأمور المحدَثة المبتدَعة ،


 وأكد ذلك بقوله

كل بدعة ضلالة .

والمراد بالبدعة

ما أُحدث مما لا أصل له في الشريعة يدل عليه ، 

وأما ما كان له أصل من الشرع

 يدل عليه فليس ببدعة ،

وإن كان بدعة لغة .


وفي صحيح مسلم

 عن جابر رضي الله عنه

 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

كان يقول في خطبته :


إن خير الحديث كتاب الله ، 

وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وشر الأمور محدثاتها ،

وكل بدعة ضلالة .


 وأخرجه الترمذي وابن ماجه

 من حديث كثير بن عبدالله المزني ،

وفيه ضعف
 
عن أبيه عن جده عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :

 " من ابتدع بدعة ضلالة 

لا يرضاها الله ولا رسوله 

كان عليه مثل آثام من عمل بها 

لا ينقص ذلك من أوزارهم شيئاً " ،
 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إلى أن قال :


 " وكل بدعة ضلالة " ،

 من جوامع الكلم لا يخرج عنه شيء ،

 وهو أصل عظيم من أصول الدين ،


 وهو شبيه بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 " من أحدث من أمرنا هذا

 ما ليس منه فهو رد " . 


فكل من أحدثَ شيئاً ونسبه إلى الدين ، 

ولم يكن له أصل من الدين يرجع إليه ،

 فهو ضلالة والدين برئ منه ،


وسواء في ذلك

 مسائل الاعتقادات

 أو الأعمال 

أو الأقوال الظاهرة والباطنة ،
 


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما ما وقع في كلام السلف

 من استحسان بعض البدع

 فإنما ذلك في البدع اللغوية لا الشرعية ،


 فمن ذلك قول عمر رضي الله عنه 

لما جمع الناس في قيام رمضان 

على إمام واحد في المسجد ،

 وخرج ورآهم يصلون كذلك ،

 فقال : " نعمت البدعة هذه " .


 وروي عنه أنه قال : 

" إن كانت هذه بدعة ، فنعمت البدعة " .


 وروي أن أبيّ بن كعب قال له :

 إن هذا لم يكن ، فقال عمر : 

" ولكنه حسن " .


 ومراده أن هذا الفعل لم يكن على هذا الوجه

 قبل هذا الوقت ، 

ولكن له أصل في الشريعة

 يرجع إليها .


 فمنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

كان يحث على قيام رمضان ، و يرغّب فيه،


 وكان الناس في زمنه يقومون في المسجد

 جماعات متفرقة ووحدانا ،


 وهو صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى بأصحابه في رمضان غير ليلة ،

 ثم امتنع من ذلك معللاً بأنه خشي أن يُكتب عليهم ،

 فيعجزوا عن القيام به ،

وهذا قد أُمن بعده صلى الله عليه وسلم .


 وروي عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم

أنه كان يقوم بأصحابه ليالي الأفراد في العشر الأواخر ،


وهذا قد صار من سنة خلفائه الراشدين ، 


فإن الناس اجتمعوا عليه 

في زمن عمر وعثمان وعليّ رضي الله عنهم .


ومن ذلك أذان الجمعة الأول

 زاده عثمان لحاجة الناس إليه ،

 وأقرّه علي ،

واستمر عمل المسلمين عليه " .
 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إلى أن قال :

 " وقد روى الحافظ أبو نعيم

 بإسناد عن إبراهيم بن الجنيد قال: 

سمعت الشافعي يقول :

 البدعة بدعتان بدعة محمودة ، وبدعة مذمومة ،

فما وافق السنـّة

 فهو محمود ،

وما خالف السنـّة

 فهو مذموم .


 واحتج بقول عمر رضي الله عنه :

 نعمت البدعة هذه . 


ومراد الشافعي رضي الله عنه ما ذكرناه من قبل ،

 أن أصل البدعة المذمومة 

ما ليس لها أصل في الشريعة يرجع إليه ،

 وهي البدعة في إطلاق الشرع ،


 وأما البدعة المحمودة فما وافق السنـّة ،

يعني ما كان لها أصل من السنـّة ترجع إليه ،


 وإنما هي بدعة لغة لا شرعا،

لموافقتها السنـّة ،


 إلى آخر ما ذكره " [1] .



===========
[1]  -  جامع العلوم والحكم ، ص 233 – 235 .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال ابن حجر العسقلاني 

في كتابه ( فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري )

 من كتاب  الاعتصام ،

 في معرض شرحه حديث :

 "إن أحسن الحديث كتاب الله " ، 

ما نصه :


" والمحدَثات بفتح الدال جمع محدَثة ، 

والمراد منها ما أُحدث وليس له أصل في الشرع ، 

ويسمى في عرف الشرع بدعة . 

وما كان له أصل يدل عليه الشرع فليس ببدعة ،

 فالبدعة في عرف الشرع مذمومة ،

بخلاف اللغة ،

 فإن كل شيء أُحدث على غير مثال يسمى بدعة ،

 سواء كان محموداً أو مذموماً .

 وكذا القول في المحدَثة ،


 وفي الأمر المحـدَث

 الذي ورد في حديث عائشـة رضي الله عنها : 

" من أحدَث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد " ،

 كما تقدم شرحه ، 

ومضى بيان ذلك في كتاب الأحكام ، 


وقد وقع في حديث جابر المشار إليه : 

( وكل بدعة ضلالة ) ،


 وفي حديث العرباض بن سارية

 ( وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور ،

 فإن كل  بدعة ضلالة ) ، 


وهو حديث أوله 

( وعظنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم موعظة بليغة ) فذكره ، 

وفيه هذا .

 أخرجه أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي

 وصححه ابن ماجه وابن حبان والحاكم ، 


وهذا الحديث في المعنى 

قريب من حديث عائشة المشار إليه ، 

وهو من جوامع الكلم ، 


قال الشافعي
 
البدعة بدعتان

 محمودة ومذمومة ، 

فما وافق السنـّة فهو محمود ،

وما خالفها مذموم
 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

– إلى أن قال –

 وثبت عن ابن مسعود أنه قال :

 قد أصبحتم على الفطرة ،

 وإنكم ستحدثون و يحدث لكم ،

 فإذا رأيتم محدثة

فعليكم بالهدي الأول 
 



*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

– إلى أن قال –

 وقد أخرجه أحمد بسند جيد 

عن غضيف بن الحارث،

 قال بعث إلي عبد الملك بن مروان فقال : 

إنا قد جمعنا الناس على رفع الأيدي على المنبر يوم الجمعة ،

 وعلى القصص بعد الصبح والعصر ، 


فقال :

 أما إنهما أمثل بدعكم عندي ،

ولست بمجيبكم 

إلى شيء منهما ،


لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :

ما أحدث قوم بدعة 

إلا رفع من السنة مثلها ،
 
فتمسك بسنة

 خير من إحداث بدعة . انتهى . 


وإذا كان هذا جواب هذا الصحابي 

في أمر له أصل في السنة 

فما ظنك 

بما لا أصل له فيها ،

 فكيف بما يشتمل على

ما يخالفها.
 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

– إلى أن قال – 

وأما قوله في حديث العرباض:

( فإن كل بدعة ضلالة )، 

بعد قوله : 

( وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور )

فإنه يدل على أن المحدَث يسمى بدعة ، 


وقوله 
كل بدعة ضلالة 

قاعدة شرعية كلية ،

بمنطوقها ومفهومها، 

أما منطوقها

فكأن يقال حكم كذا بدعة ،

وكل بدعة ضلالة ، 

فلا تكون من الشرع
 
لأن الشرع كله هدى ، 


فإن ثبت أن الحكم المذكور بدعة

صحت المقدمتان ، 

وانتجتا المطلوب ، 


والمراد بقوله :

كل بدعة ضلالة ،

ما أُحدث ولا دليل من الشرع

بطريق خاص ولا عام "[1]. اهـ.



============
[1] - فتح الباري ج 13 ، ص 253 – 254 .

*==================**
**الرد على الخرافيين [محمد علوي مالكي]
*



*داعية الشرك [محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي]**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال ابن النحاس 

في كتابه ( تنبيه الغافلين عن أعمال الجاهلين )

ما نصه :

" قال الإمام المحقق أبو محمد عز الدين بن عبد السلام 

رحمه الله تعالى :


البدعة ثلاثة أضرب :


*أحـدها :* 

ما كان مباحاً ،

كالتوسع في المأكل والمشرب والملبس والمناكح ،

فلا بأس بشيء من ذلك .
 

*==================**
**الرد على الخرافيين [محمد علوي مالكي]
*



*داعية الشرك [محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي]**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الثاني :*

ما كان حسناً 

وهو مبتدع موافق لقواعد الشريعة ،

غير مخالف لشيء منها ،


كبناء الرُبط والخانات والمدارس 

وغير ذلك من أنواع البر 

التي لم تعهد في العصر الأول ،


فإنه موافق لما جاء بشأن الشريعة

من اصطناع المعروف ،

والمعاونة على البر والتقوى ، 


وكذلك الاشتغال بالعربية ،

فإنه مبتدع ، 

ولكن لا يتأتى تدبر القرآن وفهم معانيه إلا بمعرفة ذلك ،

فكان ابتداعه موافقاً لما أمرنا به

من تدبر آيات القرآن ، وفهم معانيه . 


وكذلك تدوين الأحاديث 

وتقسيمها إلى الحسن والصحيح 

والموضوع والضعيف ;

مبتدع حسن ، 

لما فيه من حفظ كلام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

أن يدخله ما ليس منه ، 

وأن يخرج منه ما هو منه ،


وكذلك تأسيس قواعد الفقه وأصوله ،

كل ذلك مبتدع حسن ،

موافق لأصول الشرع 

غير مخالف لشيء منها .


*==================**
**الرد على الخرافيين [محمد علوي مالكي]
*



*داعية الشرك [محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي]**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الثالث :* 

ما كان مخالفاً للشرع ،

أو ملتزماً لمخالف الشرع ،

فمن ذلك صلاة الرغائب ،

فإنها موضوعة على رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وكذب عليه .
 
*==================**
**الرد على الخرافيين [محمد علوي مالكي]
*



*داعية الشرك [محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي]**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال غيره :

البدع خمسة أقسام :

بدعة واجبة ،

وهي مثل كتب العلم ،

وشكل المصحف، ونقطه .

ومستحبة

كبناء القناطر والجسور 

والمدارس وما أشبه ذلك .

ومباحة
 
كالمنخل والأشنان وما أشبه ذلك . 

ومكروهة

مثل الأكل على الخوان وما أشبهه . 

ومحرمة

وهي أكثر من أن تحصر . اهـ .


واعلم أني أذكر في هذا الباب جملاً من القسم الخامس

وهي البدع والمحرمات "[1] . اهـ .




===========
[1] - تنبيه الغافلين ، ص 320 – 321 .

*==================**
**الرد على الخرافيين [محمد علوي مالكي]
*



*داعية الشرك [محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي]**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم قال 

بعد إيراده جملاً كثيرة من البدع

استغرقت قرابة خمسين صفحة من الكتاب :


" ومنها ما أحدثوه 

من عمل المولد في شهر ربيع الأول ،


قال ابن الحاج : 


ومن جملة ما أحدثوه من البدع 

مع اعتقادهم أن ذلك من أكبر العبادات

ما يفعلونه من المولد ، 

وقد احتوى ذلك على بدع محرمات .


ثم ذكر منها استعمال الأغاني بآلات الطرب ، 

وحضور المردان والشباب ، 

ورؤية النساء لهم وما في ذلك من المفاسد .


ثم قال :


 فإن خلا المولد من السماع 

وعمل طعاماً فقط ونوي به المولد ، 

ودعا إليه الإخوان وسلم من كل ما تقدم ذكره ،

فهو بدعة بنفس نيته ،


إذ أن ذلك 

زيادة في الدين ،

وليس من عمل السلف الماضين ، 


واتباع السلف أولى بل أوجب 

من أن يزيد بنيته مخالفة

لما كانوا عليه .

*==================**
**الرد على الخرافيين [محمد علوي مالكي]
*



*داعية الشرك [محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي]**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قلت : 

وليته يسلم من المناظرة والمفاخرة والرياء والتكلف ،

 ومهما عُلم بقرائن الأحوال أن الباعث على ذلك ما ذكرناه،

 كره أكل ذلك الطعام 

لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن أكل طعام المتبارزين . 


وقد يكون الباعث على ذلك 

التعرف بالكبار الذين يدعونهم

 من القضاة والأمراء والمشائخ ، 


وقد يكون الباعث لبعض المشائخ 

طلب التوسعة على نفسه بما يفضل عن حاجته ، 

مما يحمل الناس إليه بسبب المولد 

على نوع المساعدة أو الهدية أو الحياء 

أو المناظرة لأقرانه من محبي الشيخ واتباعه ونحو ذلك .


 وقد يكون من أهل الشر وممن يتقى لسانه ،

 ويخشى غضبه ،

فيفعل المولد ليحمل إليه ضعفاء القلوب ،


 ومن يخاف منه ما تصل قدرته إليه 

خوفاً من ذمه وطول لسانه في عرضه ،

 وتسببه في أذى يصل إليه ونحو ذلك .


 وقد يكون الباعث خلاف ذلك 

مما لا ينحصر لتنوع المقاصد الفاسدة واختلافها ،


 فهو يُظهر أن قصده إكرام النبي

 صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وإظهار الفرح والسرور بمولده ،

 والتصدق بما يفعل على الفقراء ، 

وباطن قصده خلاف ذلك ، مما ذُكر ، 


وهذا نوع من النفاق 

ولو كان ذلك الفعل قربة في نفسه ،

 لصار بذلك القصد الباطل

من أسباب البُعد ، 

يأثم به فاعله 

وحاضره 

والساكت عن إنكار ما تحقق منه ،


والله يقول الحق 

وهو يهدي السبيل "[1]. اهـ .




===========
[1] - تنبيه الغافلين عن أعمال الجاهلين ، ص 381 – 382 .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إننا بتأملنا ما أوردناه من نقول لأهل العلم ،

 ممن يُعتد بهم ويُعترف لهم بالفضل والتقى والصلاح 

وسلامة الاتجاه وصحة المعتقد ،

 فضلاً عما أوتوه من بسطة في العلم والفهم والإدراك ،


 بتأملنا ما ذكروه يتضح لنا جلياً 

وضوح العموم في تبديع كل محدثة ،

 حتى لو كان ظاهرها حسناً ومقبولاً ، 


وتنجلي عنا شبهة القول بتقسيم البدعة

 إلى مذموم ومحمود ،

 أو إلى حسنة وسيئة ،


 وأن مقصود بعض سلفنا الصالح

 بالبدعة المقبولة عنده

البدعة بمدلولها اللغوي فقط ،


 وأما البدعة بمفهومها الشرعي

 فهي مرفوضة ومردودة على أصحابها ، 

وهي ضلالة وفي النار 

كما ذُكر ذلك

 الصادق المصدوق 

صلى الله عليه وسلم .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولو أردنا أن نستزيد من أقوال أهل العلم 

في الحديث عن البدعة والتحذير منها ،


وتسفيه القول بتقسيمها إلى حسن وسيئ ومذموم وممدوح ،

 لاستطعنا أن نسجل أسفاراً من ذلك،


 ولكننا نعتقد أن فيما قدمناه

 من أقوال لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 

وابن رجب والشاطبي 

وابن حجر وابن النحاس 

يكفي لطلاب الحق وأهل النَصَف .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نعم إن أقوالهم تدل على أن البدعة بدعة ،

 مهما كان لها من الحُسن في الظاهر ،


 وأن النصوص الواردة في التحذير عنها 

عامة في تناول كل بدعة مهما كانت ،


 وأن تقسيم البدعة إلى حسن ومذموم 

هو تقسيم من حيث اللغة ،


فالبدعة الحسنة عندهم ليست في الواقع بدعة ،

وإنما هي في الدين ومن الشرع ،

ومن أمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،


 وإن سموها بدعة فمقصودهم المعنى اللغوي 

كقول عمر رضي الله عنه

 في إقامة صلاة التراويح جماعة :

 نعمت البدعة هذه .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

و ذكروا رحمهم الله


  نماذج للبدع اللغوية
 
مما له أصل في الشريعة الإسلامية 

 كتدوين العلوم وجمع المصاحف

 وإنشاء الأربطة والمدارس ونحو ذلك ،


 ولم يذكروا أن الموالد 

والصلوات المحدثة كصلاة الرغائب ، 

وصلاة الفاتح لما أغلق 

 ونحو ذلك من المحدثات في الدين ; 

لم يذكروا أن هذه الأنواع من البدع الحسنة ، 

بل نصّوا على أنها من البدع

المنكرة والمذمومة والسيئة 


كما مرت النقول بالتصريح بذلك .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كما نصوا 

على أن كل أمر لا تقف معه النصوص الشرعية ، 

فهو محدَث وضلالة ، 

وأصحابها في النار ،

 وإن كان ظاهرها الحُسن ، 

وإن لم يكن لها من الخلفيات والمردودات السيئة شيء ،


فيكفي لردها

نية الابتداع ،


 فكيف إذا صاحب البدعة أمور منكرة ، 

كاختلاط الرجال بالنساء ، 

واستعمال لمختلف أنواع المعازف ،

 والإسراف في الموائد المنشورة لرواد هذه الاحتفالات 

 والاستجداء بهذه الموالد حسبما ذكره ابن النحاس

 في كتابه ( تنبيه الغافلين ) ، 

ونقله عن ابن الحاج من مدخله ،


 بل ما يتأتى في هذه الاحتفالات

 من المدائح النبوية المليئة بالغلو

  والتنطع

 والإفراط ،

 حتى إنها لترفع ممدوحها

 إلى مقام الربوبية والألوهية ،

 كما هو الحال في الموالد ،


 وإن نفى ذلك المالكي .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعلى سبيل التنزل مع المالكي

 في أن موالده تخلو من الاختلاط والمنكرات

 في المشارب والمآكل ،


 فإنه يقول ويدافع عن القول 

بحضور الحضرة النبوية 

عند التحدث في شأن ولادته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

ويقرر جواز القيام للحضور الوهمي،


وهذه عقيدة سيئة 

تفتح أبواب الدجل على العامة 

على أوسع مصاريعها ، 


وتعطي لأهل الطُرق مجالات واسعة 

في إفساد عقائد العامة ، 

وجعلهم أكثر سرعة

 إلى تصديق الترهات والخرافات ،

 والإيمان بالأرواح الوهمية ، 


التي يزعم دجاجلة هذه الاجتماعات

 أنها تغدو على مجامعهم وتروح ،

 وتأمر وتنهى ، وترضى وتغضب ،

 حسبما يقرر ذلك قادة هذه المجامع الآثمة ،


 فكيف يقول المالكي

 إن المولد يبعث على مشروع فهو مشروع ؟!.


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

حقاً إن واقع المالكي 

هو ما قرره

مجلس هيئة كبار العلماء

في قراره الإجماعي

الذي جاء فيه ما نصه :

" وأنه يسعى إلى عودة الوثنية

 في هذه البلاد ، 

عبادة القبور والأنبياء ، 

والتعلُّق على غير الله ، 

ويطعن في دعوة التوحيد ، 

ويعمل على 

نشر الشرك

 والخرافات ، 

والغلو في القبور

وتقرير هذه الأمور في كتبه ،

ويدعو إليها في مجالسه ،

ويسافر من أجل الدعوة إليها في الخارج .. 

إلى آخره " اهـ .




*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثالثة :* 

عند قول المالكي فهي بدعة ،

باعتبار هيئتها الاجتماعية 

لا باعتبار أفرادها لوجود أفرادها في العهد النبوي .


لا ندري ما مقصود المالكي

بدعواه 

وجود أفراد للاحتفالات بالمولد ،

في العهد النبوي !،


 هل أقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمفرده

أو معه زوجاته احتفالاً بمولده ؟

أو أقام علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه وزوجته فاطمة ،

وولداه الحسن والحسين احتفالاً بمولده ؟ 


أو أقام آل العباس احتفالاً بمولده صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟


أو أقام أبو بكر وعمر أو غيرهما من أصفياء رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم احتفالاً بمولده ؟


 هل يعني بأفراد بدعته

صومه صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الإثنين 

لكونه يوم ولادته ؟ .



*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد سبقت مناقشة ادعاء الاستدلال بهذا

على مشروعية إقامة الاحتفال بالمولد 

فلا حاجة لإعادته وتكراره .


لقد وعد المالكي بذكر أفراد للمولد 

في رسالته هذه فلننظر وفاءه بوعده ، 

ثم نقف مع كل جزئية يحتج بها على الاحتفال بالمولد ،


لتذهب مع غيرها جفاء ، 

ثم هباء تذروه الرياح .

 
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليـل السادس 

مناقشته ثم رده :-*



ثم ذكر المالكي الدليل السادس بقوله :

*" السادس
*
أن المولد يبعث على الصلاة والسلام المطلوبين

بقوله تعالى :

{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تسْليماً } ،

وما كان يبعث المطلوب شرعاً فهو مطلوب شرعاً ،

فكم للصلاة عليه من فوائد نبوية وإمدادات محمدية 

يسجد القلم في محراب البيان ،

عاجز عن تعداد آثارها ومظاهر أنوارها " اهـ .




لنا مع المالكي في دليله هذا الوقفات التالية :

*الوقـفة الأولى :* 

عند قوله
إن المولد الشريف يبعث على الصلاة والسلام المطلوبين .


ما أجفاك أيها المالكي وأضرابك !!

وما أبعدكم عن سنة المصطفى 

صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وإن كنتم تتشدقون بحب رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم

والتمتع والاستبشار بسيرته ، 


لا لصدق محبة رسول 

الله صلى الله عليه وسلم;

وإنما لترويج بدعة

وضمان وجاهة عند العامة .


فهل ترضى أيها المالكي من نفسك 

أن تكون صلاتك وتسليمك 

على المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم

في ليلة من ثلاثمائة وأربع وخمسين ليلة ؟

 أليس هذا هو الجفاء ؟

أليس هذا هو الصدود والغـفـلة 

عن تذكر مقام رسول الله 

صلى الله علـيه وسلم ؟ ،

*===============* 
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]

* 

 

داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أترضى ألاَّ ينبعث داعي الصلاة والتسليم 

على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

إلا في ليلة بعد ثلاثمائة وأربع وخمسين ليلة ؟


إن الصلاة والتسليم على رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم

ينبغي أن تكون في كل صلاة

من الصلوات المكتوبة والمسنونة كل يوم ،


وأن تكون عند كل ذكر لرسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وما أكثر مواطن ذكره .


وينبغي أن يتقرب بأدائهما إلى الله تعالى 

كلما أراد العبد التقرب إلى الله ، 


فما أحوج العبد إلى ذلك دائماً ،

وفي كل حال ، 


إن الله سبحانه وتعالى يأمرنا أن نصلي ونسلم

على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كل وقت ، 


كما هو مقتضى إطلاق الآية الكريمة :


{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا 

صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ 

وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا }[1] .




===========
[1] - سورة الأحزاب ، الآية : 56 . 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :

" البخيل من ذكرت عنده فلم يصل عليّ " . 

ويقول:

" من صلى عليَّ واحدة صلى الله عليه بها عشراً " .

ويذكر صلى الله عليه وسلم 

أن من ذُكر عنده فلم يصل عليه

فقد رغم أنفه .


إن الصلاة والسلام عليه

- صلى الله عليه وسلم -


ينبغي أن تكون منا في كل وقت ، 

وعند كل مناسبة ، 

في الصلاة وبعد الأذان 

وغيرهما من مواطن الصلاة عليه ،

ويتأكد ذلك في يوم الجمعة وليلتها ، 

وخطبتها ، 

وفي أول كل دعاء .


أما أن يُقال بإيجاد مناسبة للصلاة والتسليم عليه ،

هي ليلة المولد ، 

ليلة بعد ثلاثمائة وأربع وخمسين ليلة ;

فهذا ما لا يتفق مع محبة

ولا تقدير ،

ولا انقياد وامتثال تامّين لأمر الله تعالى

بالصلاة والسلام على رسوله .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقـفة الثانـية :*

عند قوله 

وما كان يبعث على المطلوب شرعاً فهو مطلوب شرعاً .

أقول :

ليست الموالد مما تبعث على الصلاة والسلام 

- صلى الله عليه وسلم - ،


بقدر ما تبعث على إيذائه 

بالغلو في شخصه ،

 والإفراط في مدحه ، 

والتنطع في ذكر المدائح النبوية

التي ترفع مقامه صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى مقام ربه ، 

في شمول السلطان 

وكمال القدرة على النفع والضر ،

والمنع والعطاء ، 


تعالى الله 

عما يقول الظالمون علواً كبيراً .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد كان صلى الله عليه وسلم 

حريصاً على حماية

جناب التوحيد ، 

حريصاً على توجيه الأمة وتحذيرها

عن الغلو والإطراء ، 


قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

" لا تطـروني 

كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم، 

إنما أنا عبد 

فقولوا عبد الله ورسوله " .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هل المولد الذي يبعث على اعتقاد

 أن لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

مقاليد السموات والأرض ،

وأن له
 
حق الإقطاع في الجنة ، 

وأن من جوده نفع الدنيا وضرتها ،

 ومن علومه علم اللوح والقلم ،

 وأن قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل من الكعبة ،

 وأن ليلة مولده أفضل من ليلة القدر ، 

وأن آدم وجميع المخلوقات 

خلقت لأجله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 وأنه نور لا ظل له في شمس ولا قمر ،

 وأنه حيّ في قبره يصلي الصلوات الخمس ،

ويُؤذن ويصوم ويحج ،

إلى غير ذلك مما يقوله المالكي في كتابه ;


 هل المولد الذي يدعو إليه المالكي

والذي يبعث على اعتقاد ذلك

لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

مما هو محض حق لله تعالى

مطلوب شرعاً ؟


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أوصيك أيها المالكي ونفسي

بتقوى الله تعالى ،

واعلم أنك ستقف أمام رب العالمين ، 

وسيحاسبك حساباً عسيراً

إن لم ينفذ عليك


قوله تعالى :


{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ

أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ 

وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ }[1] ،


وقوله تعالى :


{ إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ

فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ

وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ }[2] . 


فإن لله تعالى وحده 

مقاليد السموات والأرض ،

 وهو المانع والمعطي ،

 وهو النافع والضار ، 



===========
[1] - سورة النساء ، الآية : 48 .
[2] - سورة المائدة ، الآية : 72 .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ورسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم 

يقول لأقرب الناس إليه ،

فاطمة ابنته :


" سليني ما شئت ، 

فإني لا أملك لكِ من الله شيئاً " .


ويقول الله تعالى له

وقد كان صلى الله عليه وسلم حريصاً 

على هداية عمه أبي طالب ،


وقد سبقت عليه من الله الشقاوة : 


{ إِنَّكَ لا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ 

وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ }[1] .



===========
[1] - سورة القصص ، الآية : 56 .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقـفة الثالـثة :
* 
عند قوله 

فكم للصلاة عليه من فوائد نبوية، وإمدادات محمدية .

أما فوائد الصلاة عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم

فلا شك أنها كثيرة ،

ويكفي أنها استجابة لله تعالى ، 

حيث أمرنا بذلك اقتداء به تعالى

وملائكته الأبرار ، 


حيث قال تعالى :

{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ 

يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا 

صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا }[1] .



===========
[1] - سورة الأحزاب ، الآية : 56 .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما الإمدادات المحمدية

فلا ندري ما هو مقصود المالكي بها ،


ولعلها نتيجة اعتقاده أن لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

مقاليد السموات والأرض ،

وأن له حق الإقطاع في الجنة، 

وأن من جوده الدنيا وضرتها، 

ومن علومه علم اللوح والقلم ،

 وأن الخلق خلقوا لأجله ، 

إلى غير ذلك من عبارات الغلو 

والإطراء 

والتنطع 

والتشدق 

والتفيهق .


 فهل يريد من صلواته على رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم 

مدداً محمدياً 

لا مدداً إلهياً ؟!


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إننا لا نستطيع تصور الشرك بالله

إذا لم يكن هذا الاتجاه من المالكي وأضرابه

أبشع ألوانه ،

وأظهر مثال له ،وعليه


فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

العلي العظيم .


إن التعبير من المالكي

بالإمدادات المحمدية ،

تذكرنا بحال العامة من المتصوفة وأهل الطُرُق ، 

حينما يقع أحدهم في ضائقة أو مصيبة ،

فيسارع إلى تكرار :

يا محمد مدد ،

يا رفاعي مدد ،

يا بدوي مدد.


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إننا نتقطع أسى حينما تصل الحال 

بمحمد علوي مالكي ،

ذلك الشاب الذي رضع من العلم الشرعي 

في المدارس الحكومية بمختلف مراحلها ،

حتى شبع وعرف

العقيدة السلفية ،

وذكر عنه بعض الإخوان تحمسه لها وتأثره بها ، 

وعاش في عصر العلم ،

والارتفاع بمستوى العقل إلى إدراك ما عليه

 الخرافيون وأصحاب الطُرُق 

من انحطاط بمستوى عقولهم ، 

بحيث تجري على عقولهم 

ما لا يصدقه العقلاء .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نعم ، 

نتقطع أسى حينما تصل الحال

بمحمد مالكي
 
إلى أن يكون أحد رجال الطُرُق ،

وأحد مروجي البدع 

والخرافات 

والشركيات ، 

وأحد من يُؤثر الدنيا على الآخرة ، 

حينما يكون ممن يغررون بالعامة ،

ليكونوا لهم عُبَّاداً 

يلحسون أيديهم ، 

ويقدمون لهم واجب التقدير والإجلال ،

 بالانحناءات وطلب البركات ،

وأحد من يدعو الناس إلى عبادته .


إنه سيقف أمام رب العالمين ، 

وسيكون إن لم يمنّ الله عليه بتوبة عاجلة 

مع المغضوب عليهم 

ممن عندهم علم فلم يعملوا به .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقـفة الرابـعة :
*

عند قوله

يسجد القلم في محراب البيان عاجزاً عن 

تعداد آثارها ومظاهر أنوارها .


وهذه أيضاً ضرب من عبارات الغلو

والإطراء 

والتنطع

والإفراط ،


فما هذه الأنوار 

التي يسجد القلم عاجزاً عن تعدادها ؟


إن القلم ليسجد عاجزاً عن 

تعداد كلمات ربي ، 

عاجزاً عن 

تعداد نعم ربي ، 

عاجزاً عن

تعداد صنوف العبادة لربي ،

الحي القيوم 

المانع المعطي

النافع الضار

القادر على كل شيء ،

مالك يوم الدين

العزيز الجبار

المتكبر المهيمن

الرحمن الرحيم .


أما الصلاة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

فمع ما فيها من الفوائد والأجر الجزيل 

فإن مقدار ذلك في علم الغيب

عند من لا يغادر صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا أحصاها ،

ويكفينا منها 

أنها استجابة كريمة

لله رب العالمين .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليـل السابـع

مناقشته ثم رده* :-



وذكر المالكي الدليل السابع بقوله : 

" *السابع :
* 
أن المولد الشريف يشتمل على ذكر مولده الشريف

ومعجزته وسيرته والتعريف به، 

أولسنا مأمورين بمعرفته ومطالبين بالاقتداء والتأسي بأعماله ، 

والإيمان بمعجزاته والتصديق بآياته؟، 

وكتب المولد تؤدي هذا المعنى تماماً " اهـ .




ونقف مع المالكي في دليله هذا

الوقفة التالية : 


 لا شك أن النظر في سيرته صلى الله عليه وسلم 

من مولده حتى وفاته

أمر محبوب ومطلوب ومتعين ،

فبمعرفة ذلك نستطيع

الاقتداء والتأسي ،

فحياته صلى الله عليه وسلم كلها صور إشراق ،

ففيها الإيمان الثابت ،

والصبر والتذلل لرب العالمين ، 

والجهاد في سبيله ، 

وشكر الله على نعمه قولاً وعملاً ، 

حتى تفطرت قدماه صلى الله عليه وسلم من العبادة ، 

إلى غير ذلك من جوانب الإشراق ،


ولكن النظر في ذلك وتدارسه وتأمله

واستخراج صور العبر والاتعاظ من حياته 

صلى الله عليه وسلم
 
لا تكون في ليلة واحدة
 
بعد مضي ثلاثمائة وأربع وخمسين ليلة ، 


بل ينبغي أن يكون ذلك

في كل وقت ، 

وأن تكون مما يدرس في المساجد

والمجالس العامة والخاصة ،

وفي المراحل الدراسية حتى نهايتها .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

حقاً إننا مأمورون بمعرفته

صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

ومطالبون بالاقتداء به 

والتأسي بأعماله 

والإيمان بما جاء به ،


ولكن ذلك كله ليس في كتب الموالد ،

ولكنه في كتب الحديث وشروحه ،

وفي كتب السير والتواريخ ،


فلقد عني علماء الإسلام بذلك

عناية جعلتنا ونحن نقرأ ونتدارس حياة الرسول

صلى الله عليه وسلم ; 

نستشعر العيش معه ومع أصحابه ،

في إيمانهم بالله ، 

وفي خالص عبادتهم لله ،

وفي جهادهم في سبيل الله .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما كتب الموالد ; 

فالمالكي نفسه يعلم أنها كتب تشتمل على المدائح النبوية ،

التي ترفع مقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

إلى مرتبة الإله ،


 وللمالكي باع عريض

في ترويجها وشرحها ونشرها ، 


نسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلا ،

أن يهديه ويرده إلى جادة الصواب ،


فلقد أشرك بعض أصحاب هذه الموالد

مع الله غيره ، 

في الملكوت

وفي السلطة 

وفي القدرة 

والعلم ،
 
والنفع والضر ،
 
والمنع والعطاء ،


وغير ذلك مما هو

محض حق الله تعالى ،

لا يصلح لأحدٍ غيره ،

لا لملك مقرب ،

ولا لنبي مرسل .


فهذه هي كتب موالد المالكي
 
التي يدَّعي زوراً 

وبهتاناً 

وإثماً مبيناً

أنها تؤدي إلى معرفة رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم للتأسي به ، 

والإيمان بما جاء به ، 

سبحانك اللهم 

هذا بهتان عظيم .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل الثامـن

مناقشـته والرد عليه :-*




ويذكر المالكي الدليل الثامن بقوله :-


*الثامن :
* 
التعرض لمكافأته ،

بأداء بعض ما يجب له علينا ،

ببيان أوصافه الكاملة وأخلاقه الفاضلة ،

وقد كان الشعراء يفدون إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقصائد ، 

ويرضى عملهم ويجزيهم على ذلك بالطيبات والصلات ، 

فإذا كان يرضى عمن مدحه ،

فكيف لا يرضى عمن جمع شمائله النبوية ،

ففي ذلك التقرب له عليه السلام باستجلاب محبته ورضاه . اهـ .




ونقف مع المالكي في دليله هذا 

الوقفات التالية :


*الوقفة الأولى :

* 
عند قوله

التعرض لمكافأته بأداء بعض ما يجب له علينا .


إن الله تعالى قد أمر رسوله محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم

أن يقول للناس :

 أنه لا يسألهم على أداء الرسالة أجراً ، 

فإن أجره على الله ،


قال الله تعالى :

{ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلاَّ مُبَشِّرًا وَنَذِيرًا *

قُلْ مَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ

إِلاَّ مَنْ شَاءَ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ إِلَى رَبِّهِ سَبِيلا }[1].


وقال تعالى :

{ قُلْ مَا سَأَلْتُكُمْ مِنْ أَجْرٍ فَهُوَ لَكُمْ 

إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلاَّ عَلَى اللَّهِ 

وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ }[2] .


وقال تعالى :
 
{ وَمَا تَسْأَلُهُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ

 إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ ذِكْرٌ لِلْعَالَمِينَ }[3] .


وغير ذلك من الآيات الكثيرة والصريحة

في هذا المجال .


=============
[1] - سورة الفرقان ، الآية : 56 - 57 .
[2] - سورة سبأ ، الآية : 47 .
[3] - سورة يوسف ، الآية : 104 . 



*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهو صلى الله عليه وسلم

رسول من رب العالمين ،


أرسله الله بالرسالة ، 

وأمره بتبليغها ، 

ووعده الأجر العظيم لقاء ذلك ،


وأمره أن يبلغ الأمة 

أنه لا يريد منهم جزاءً ولا شكورا.


ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

كغيره من الرسل

الذين ذكر القرآن صوراً من حياتهم ،

وطرق تبليغهم الرسالة إلى أقوامهم ،

وقد كانوا يصرِّحون وينادون في ملأ قومهم 

أنهم لا يريدون منهم جزاءً ولا شكـورا ، 


قال تعالى حكايـة عن أحدهم :

{ يَا قَوْمِ لا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا

إِنْ أَجْرِيَ

 إِلاَّ عَلَى الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي

أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ } [1] . 


وقال تعالى :

{ وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ

إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ 

قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ }[2] .



=============
[1] - سورة هود ، الآية : 51 .
[2] - سورة آل عمران آية : 114 .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لا شك أن لرسولنا 

محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

فضلاً كبيراً علينا معشر أمته ،

وأننا نحبه
 
أكثر من محبتنا لأنفسنا وأهلينا أجمعين ،


إلا أن محبته صلى الله عليه وسلم

 ليست فيما يكره ،

 ولا فيما يغضبه ،

 ولا فيما يسلب عن ربه

إفراده تعالى 

بالخلق

والتدبير

والعبادة .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن محبته صلى الله عليه وسلم 

لا تعني رفع مقامه 

إلى مقام الربوبية والألوهية ، 

مما هو محض الشرك بالله ، 


فلقد مكث صلى الله عليه وسلم
 
ثلاثة عشر عاماً 

يحارب الشرك بالله ،

ويدعو الناس إلى

توحيد الله

في ألوهيته 

وربوبيته 

وأسمائه وصفاته.

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

حقاً إن إقامة المولد

ليست مكافأة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

فهو في حد ذاته منكر 

لكونه بدعة ،

ليس عليها أمر
 
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،


فهو يغضبه ويأباه صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وإذا انضم إيه ما هو لازم له 

عند المهتمين به والمحافظين على إقامته

من منكرات 

وشركيات

وخرافات
 
سبق منا إيضاحها ;

تحوّل ذلك المنكر من أمر بدعي 

إلى عيد جاهلي .


لو كان صلى الله عليه وسلم حياً 

لجرّد سيوف القتال لمحاربتهم ، 


فلقد أنكر صلى الله عليه وسلم

على أحد أصحابه حينما قال له :


" ما شاء الله وشئت" ، 


قال :

" أجعلتني لله نداً ؟

قل
 
ما شاء الله وحده " [1] .



=============
[1] - حديث رواه النسائي عن ابن عباس . 


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن محبته صلى الله عليه وسلم

تعني اتباع سنته ،

والتأسي به صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وأخذ العبر والعظات 

من حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

وحياة أصحابه من بعده 


{ وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ 

وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فانتهوا }[1] .


إلى غير ذلك من النصوص الكثيرة والصريحة ;


في أن محبته صلى الله عليه وسلم 

ليست في الغلو في شخصه ،

ولا في مجاوزة الحد في مدحه وإطرائه ، 

ولا في نسبة شيء
 
من أفعال الله تعالى وخصائصه

 إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم .



=============
[1] - سورة الحشر ، الآية : 7 .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إننا بالصدق في اتباع سنته
 
صلى الله عليه وسلم

نستطيع أن نقول :


إننا نحبه ونقدِّره 

ولا نمنُّ عليه بشيء من ذلك ، 

على اعتبار أننا نكافؤه ،

فأجره على الله تعالى ، 

والله يجزيه

عن بلاغه الرسالة ،

وأدائه الأمانة ، 

ونصحه لأمته ،

خير جزاء وأكمله وأتمه ،


إنه وليُّ ذلك

والقادرُ عليه .



*==================**
**الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





*داعية الشرك [محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي]**

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقـفة الثانـية :*



عند قول المالكي :
 

إن الشعراء كانوا يفدون إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقصائد

ويرضى عملهم .. إلى آخره .



حقاً لقد وقف حسّان بن ثابت 

من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

موقف المجاهد والمدافع ،


وقد شهد له صلى الله عليه وسلم

بأن لسانه على المشركين أشد وقعاً

من السيوف على أرقابهم .


ومدحه كعب بن زهير ،

وعبد الله بن رواحة وغيرهم من شعراء الصحابة ، 

وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يسرُّ بذلك


ونحن ندعو الله تعالى أن يثيب

من يمدح رسول الله 

بمدائح تليق

بمقام النبوة والرسالة

مما يستحقه صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

لمواقفه مع ربه في سبيل إبلاغ الرسالة ، 

والصبر على ما كان يلاقيه صلى الله عليه وسلم 

من العنت والسخرية والتسفيه ، 

حتى أكمل الله له دينه ،

وأتم نعمته ،


ودخل الناس

فيدين التوحيد أفوجاً .


*==================**
**الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*






*داعية الشرك [محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي]**

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونحن بما ذكره المالكي في دليله 

هذا نتذكر قول الشاعر :

ألم ترَ أن السيف ينقـصُ قدره

إذا قيل إن السيف أمضى من العـصا 


ونعجب منه

ومن عقليته

في قياسه مدائح

أصحاب رسول الله

صلى الله عليه وسلم


بمدائح قومه أهل الموالد ، 

أمثال البوصيري ، والبكري وغيرهما ،


ممن يجعلون المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم 

شريكاً لربه ،

في شمول الإدراك 

والقدرة على النفع والضر،

وملك مقاليد السموات والأرض ،

وغير ذلك

من خصائص الربوبية والألوهية


كقوله :

يا أكرم الخلق ما لي من ألوذ به 

 سواك عند حلول الحادث العمم 

إن لم تكن في معادي آخذاً بيدي 

فضلاً وإلا فـقـل  يا زلـة القــدم 

فإن من جــودك الدنيـا وضرتها 

ومن عـلومك عـلم اللوح والقـلم



*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقول الآخر :

ما أرسل الرحمن أو يرسل 

من رحمة تصعد أو تنزل 


في مـلكـــوت الله أو ملكــه
 
من كل ما يختص أو يشمل 


إلا وطه المصطـفى عـبـده 

نـبـيـّـه مخـتاره المـرســـل 


واسـطــة فـيهـا وأصـل لها 

يعـلـم هــذا كل مـن يعـقــل 


ونـادِه إن أزمــة أنشـبـــت 

أظفارها واستحكم المعضل 


يا أكـرم الخلـق على ربـه

وخيـر من فـيهـم به يُســـأل 


قد مسني الكـرب وكم مرة 

 فرَّجتَ كربـاً بعضه يُذهــل 


عجِّل بإذهاب الذي أشتكي 

فإن توقـفـت فمن ذا يُســأل


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقول الآخر

في نعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :


ولما رأيت الدهر قد حارب الورى 

جعلت لنفسي نعل سيده حصنا 

تحـصنــتُ منـه في بديــع مثــالهــا 

بسور منيع نلتُ في ظله الأمنا



*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فبربك يا مالكي : 

أما تستحي

أن تجعل أمثال هذه المدائح 

التي هي في الواقع دعوات صارخة

إلى الشرك بالله ، 

في الربوبية والألوهية ، 

وإلى الجاهلية الجهلاء ،

والوثنية العمياء ; 


شبيهة بقصائد حسان بن ثابت 

وعبدالله بن رواحة وكعب بن زهير

وغيرهم من أهل الصدق في الإيمان 

والعدل في المدح والثناء 

والشدة على الأعداء ؟؟!

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن قصائد موالدك 

يا محمد علوي مالكي


لو أُلقيت على

رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

لما اكتفى بحثو التراب في أفواه قائليها ;

بل لحاربهم كما حارب أبا جهل و أبا لهب وغيرهما

من أقطاب الكفر والشرك بالله .


فسبحان الله 


كيف استوت عندك يا مالكي

الظلمات والنور ،

والتوحيد الخالص 

والكفر البواح ،


 وأنتَ ذلك الرجل 

الذي يدَّعي الرفعة في العلم !

حقاً إن الهوى يُعمي ويُصم ، 


ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا 

بعد إذ هديتنا .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليـل التاسع

مناقشته ورده* :-


وذكر المالكي الدليل التاسع بقوله :

*التاسع :
*
إن معرفة شمائله ومعجزاته وإرهاصاته

تستدعي كمال الإيمان به عليه الصلاة والسلام وزيادة المحبة ،

إذ الإنسان مطبوع على حب الجميل خَـلقاً وخُـلقاً ، 

علماً وعملاً ، حالاً واعتقاداً ، 

ولا أجمل ولا أكمل ولا أفضل من أخلاقه وشمائله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

وزيادة المحبة وكمال الإيمان مطلوبان شرعاً ،

فما كان يستدعيهما مطلوب شرعا. اهـ .



لقد مللنا تكرار القول ، 

وهذا يعني أن مزاعم المالكي الاستدلالية 

يمكن أن ترجع الثلاثة أو الأربعة منها إلى دليل واحد،

وأنه هو نفسه الذي يكرر القول ، 

ويدَّعي تعدد الأدلة ،

وما دمنا قد أخذنا على أنفسنا ردَّ مزاعمه

فلنجارِهِ في دعوى تعدد الأدلة ،

ونقف معه عند كل دليل يزعم الاستدلال به ، 

وإن كان مكرراً ومعاداً .
 
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لاشك أن معرفة شمائله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وما هو عليه من حال ، 

في جهاده وصبره وأمانته ، 

وحرصه على أمته ورأفته بهم ، 

ورحمته إياهم ،

كل ذلك يستدعي

قوة التعلق بسنته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

وزيادة محبته ،


ولكن معرفة ذلك

مطلوبة في كل وقت ،

لا أن التعرف على ذلك 

مخصوص بليلة 

بعد مضي ثلاثمائة وأربع وخمسين ليلة . 
 
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم إن معرفة ذلك ينبغي أن تكون 

معرفة بحقيقة شخصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وأنه رسول رب العالمين ، 

لا يملك من خصائص الربوبية شيئاً ،

ولا يستحق من خصائص الألوهية شيئاً ،


خلافاً لما هو صريح قول المالكي وأضرابه ،

فليس له صلى الله عليه وسلم 

من مقاليد السموات والأرض شيء ،

وليس له سلطة في الإقطاع في الجنة ،

 وليست الدنيا وضرتها من جوده ،

وليس له علم اللوح والقلم ، 

وليس الملاذ والصمد والملجأ

 عند حصول المصائب والكربات .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال تعالى :

{ لَيْسَ لَكَ مِنَ الأمْرِ شَيْءٌ}[1] .


وقال تعالى :

{ إِنَّكَ لا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ 

وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ 

وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِين َ }[2] . 


وقال تعالى :

{ إِنْ تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً

فَـلَنْ يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ }[3] ،


وفي الصحيح عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال :


" قام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

حين أنزل عليه { وَأَنْذِرْ عَشِيرَتَكَ الأَقْرَبِينَ }

فقال:

يا معشر قريش أو كلمة نحوها ،

اشتروا أنفسكم

لا أغني عنكم من الله شيئاً ، 


يا عباس بن عبد المطلب

لا أغني عنكَ من الله شيئاً ،


يا صفية عمة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

لا أغني عنكِ من الله شيئاً ،


ويا فاطمة بنت محمد 

سليني من مالي ما شئت 

لا أغني عنكِ من الله شيئاً" .
 
===========
[1] - سورة آل عمران ، الآية : 128 .
[2] - سورة القصص ، الآية : 56 .
[3] - سورة التوبة ، الآية : 80 .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فمحبته صلى الله عليه وسلم 

لا شك أنها مطلوبة شرعاً ،

والإيمان به واجب و متعيّن شرعاً ،


إذ الإيمان بنبينا محمدٍ رسولاً 

جزء من الركن الأول من أركان الإسلام ، 

لا يتم للعبد إسلام وإيمان حتى يشهد برسالته ،


إلا أن الاحتفالات بالمولد

ليست هي التي تحققها ، 


بل إنها بحكم ابتداعها 

والقول لدى أصحاب الابتداع بمشروعيتها،

وما تشتمل عليه من منكرات ،

 وشركيات ،

واعتقادات وهمية ،

إنها تتعارض مع 

محبته صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فإن محبته صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وكمال الإيمان به

متحقق فيمن كان هواه تبعاً 

لما جاء به صلى الله عليه وسلم .


وهذه الاحتفالات في هيئتها العامة 

وما تشتمل عليه من جزئيات آثمة 

مخالفة تمام المخالفة 

لهدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،


 فكيف أجاز المالكي لنفسه 

هذه المغالطة المكشوفة الآثمة ! .
 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إنه الهوى يُعمي ويُصم ،

وصدق الله حيث يقول :

{ فَإِنَّهَا لا تَعْمَى الأبْصَارُ 

وَلَكِنْ تَعْمَى الْقُلُوبُ
 
الَّتِي فِي الصُّدُورِ }[1] .


وحيث يقول : 

{ أَفَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ 

وَأَضَلَّهُ اللَّهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ 

وَخَتَمَ عَلَى سَمْعِهِ وَقَلْبِهِ

وَجَعَلَ عَلَى بَصَرِهِ غِشَاوَةً

فَمَنْ يَهْدِيهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ اللَّهِ 

أَفلا تَذَكَّرُونَ }[2] . 


===========
[1] - سورة الحج ، الآية : 46
[2] - سورة الجاثية ، الآية : 23 .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليـل العـاشـر 

مناقشته ثم رده* :-



وذكر المالكي الدليل العاشر بقوله :

*العاشر :
*
إن تعظيمه صلى الله عليه وسلم مشروع ، 

والفرح بيوم ميلاده الشريف بإظهار السرور ،

ووضع الولائم والاجتماع للذكر ، وإكرام الفقير ; 

من مظاهر إظهار التعظيم والابتهاج والفرح

والشكر لله بما هدانا لدينه القويم ،

وما منّ به علينا من بعثه عليه أفضل الصلاة والتسليم . اهـ .


هذا القول مرَّ تكراره ، 

ومرَّ تكرار مناقشته ،

وحينما نفرح بميلاده صلى الله عليه وسلم

فإن بعثته بالرسالة الأولى أولى بالفرح والابتهاج ، 

وعلى أي حال فميلاده صلى الله عليه وسلم

وبعثته وهجرته 

ومواقفه المشرفة في ميادين الصبر والنضال 

والجهاد والتعليم ،

وإبلاغ الرسالة ، 

ونصح الأمة ، 

وترك هذه الأمة على محجة بيضاء

ليلها كنهارها ; 


كل هذه الأمور نفرح بها ،

وننتشي لسماع أخبارها ، 

وتنشرح خواطرنا بصدق الإيمان 

وقوة الثبات وجميل الصبر ، 

ونستلهم من هذه الجوانب 

والصور المشرقة العبر والعظات .


ولكن ذلك كله 

لا يكون في ليلة واحدة من السنة ،

وإنما يُشرع في كل وقت ،

وفي كل مكان 

في المساجد والمجالس العامة والخاصة

ومدرجات الجامعات ،
 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ليس مكان ذلك 

عند خوانات الموائد وأدوات المعازف ، 

ومجالس الاعتقادات الوهمية ، 

ونوادي المدائح المتسمة

بالإفراط

و الغلو 

والتنطع

والتفيهق

والإطراء ،

 ونسبة خصائص الربوبية والألوهية

إلى غير الله تعالى ،

مما يغضب الله ورسوله .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإنما يجب أن يكون الفرح

بشمائله صلى الله عليه وسلم

وحياته المشرقة 

مما ذكره أهل العلم والعقل 

والتقى والصلاح من أهل الحديث وشرّاحه ، 

وأهل التفسير والسيَر .


ولا نشك أن المالكي بحكم نشأته في عصرنا هذا 

يدرك حقيقة وصدق ما نقول ، 

وبطلان ما يدعو إليه ، 


ولكنه الإبقاء على لحس الأيدي
 
ممن غرَّر بهم وأضلهم ، 

والإبقاء على ما يطالبهم به

من تقديم آيات الاحترام والتبجيل

بالانحناءات وطلب البركات ، 


فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدلـيل الحادي عشر 

مناقشته ثم رده*:-



وذكر المالكي الدليل الحادي عشر بقوله :


*الحادي* *عشر :
*
يُؤخذ من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في فضل يوم الجمعة ،

وعد مزاياه ، وفيه ولد آدم تشريف الزمان 

الذي ثبت أنه ميلاد لأي نبي كان من الأنبياء عليهم السلام ،

فكيف باليوم الذي ولد فيه أفضل النبيين وأشرف المرسلين .

ولا يختص هذا التعظيم بذلك اليوم بعينه ،

بل يكون له خصوصاً ولنوعه عموماً، مهما تكرر ،

كما هو الحال في يوم الجمعة ، شكراً للنعمة ، وإظهار المزية النبوية ،

وإحياء للحوادث التاريخية الخطيرة ،

ذات الإصلاح المهم في تاريخ الإنسانية ، 

وجبهة الدهر وصحيفة الخلود .

كما يُؤخذ تعظيم المكان الذي ولد فيه نبي ،

من أمر جبريل عليه السلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

بصلاة ركعتين ببيت لحم ،

قال له : أتدري أين صليت ؟ قال : لا ،

قال : صليت ببيت لحم حيث ولد عيسى . اهـ .



هذا الدليل لنا مع صاحبه الوقفات التالية :

*الوقفـة الأولى :* 

حول ما يتعلق بفضل يوم الجمعة 

والاستدلال بفضله على الفضل لأيام أخر

بمعيار القياس .


لقد سبق منا تكرار القول 

بأننا مأمورون بالاتباع 

لا بالابتداع ، 


فما جاءت بمشروعيته النصوص الشرعية 

من كتاب أو سنة قبلناه ،

وأخذناه على العين والرأس ، 

واعتبرناه أمراً مشروعاً 

على سبيل الوجوب أو الاستحباب ، 

حسبما تقضي بذلك تلك النصوص، 


وقد جاءت النصوص الشرعية الصريحة الثابتة 

بفضل يوم الجمعة ،

واعتباره أحد أعياد المسلمين،

 واختصاصه بخصائص ليست لغيره .

فنحن نقف مع النصوص الشرعية حيث وقفت ،

ونسير معها حيث اتجهت :


{ وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ 

وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا }[1] ،


ولا نبيح لأنفسنا أن نشرع لنا تفضيل يوم بعينه

لم يرد النص بتفضيله ،


إذ لو كان خيراً لشُرع لنا تفضيله ،

كما شُرع لنا تفضيل يوم الجمعة 

{ وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ نَسِيًّا }[2] .


===========
[1] - سورة الحشر ، الآية : 7 .
[2] - سورة مريم ، الآية : 64 .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولو جاءت نصوص شرعية 

تنص على فضل يوم ذكرى ميلاد رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم ;

 لكنا بتوفيق الله وهدايته

أسرع الناس إلى اعتبار ذلك والأخذ به ،

امتثالاً لقوله تعالى :

{ وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ }[1] ، 


{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ }[2] ، 


{ قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ 

فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ }[3] ، 


وتحقيقـاً للإيمان بالله ربـا، 

وبالإسـلام دينـا ، 

وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبيــاً ورسولا .
 

===========
*[1]** - سورة الحشر ، الآية : 7 .*
*[2]** - سورة النساء ، الآية : 59 .*
*[3]** - سورة آل عمران ، الآية : 31 .*


[CENTER]*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الكلاب عند الصوفية !!!!*




*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما يوم الجمعة فهو يوم فاضل ، 

وعيد من أعياد المسلمين ، 

يكون لصلاة الجمعة فيه وضع خاص ، 

ومغاير لصلوات الظهر في أيام الأسبوع السائرة ، 

فيه يجتمع المسلمون

ويسمعون من المواعظ والتوجيهات

والترغيب والترهيب والوعد والوعيد ;

ما يمكن أن يكون زاداً روحياً 

لمسيرتهم في بقية أيام الأسبوع .


ولكن فضل هذا اليوم 

لا يعطينا الحق في القياس عليه ،

فنقول بتفضيل يوم آخر ،

سواء كان ذكرى مولد 

أو مهاجر

أو إسراء

أو معراج ،

أو غير ذلك من الحوادث التاريخية ،

ما لم يكن لدينا في ذلك

مستند قولي أو فعلي ، 

ممن له حق التبليغ عن رب العالمين ، 


فإن الأمر في ذلك 

كما قال سيد المرسلين وحبيب رب العالمين : 


" من أحدثَ في أمرنا هذا 

ما ليس منه

فهو رَدٌّ " .
 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الكلاب عند الصوفية !!!!*




*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثانية :
*

عند قوله 

ولا يختص هذا التعظيم بذلك اليوم بعينه،

بل يكون له خصوصاً ولنوعه عموماً . اهـ .


هذا القول يقتضي أن نقيس في العبادات ، 

ولا يخفى ما عليه أهل العلم 

من علماء الأصول وفقهاء الأمة ، 

ممن يقولون بالقياس

من أنهم يمنعون القياس في العبادات ،


لأن القياس مبني على اتحاد المقيس والمقيس عليه في العلة ،

والعبادات مبناها على التوقيف والتعبد ،

سواء كانت علة التشريع ظاهرة أو خفية ،

فلا يجوز أن نقيس على أصل مشروعية الصلاة 

بتشريع صلاة سادسة بين الفجر والظهر مثلاً ،

ولا بتشريع صيام آخر بعد رمضان أو قبله ،

ولا بزيادة ركعة أو أكثر

على ركعات صلاة من الصلوات الخمس ،

كزيادة ركعة في صلاة المغرب

وركعتين في صلاة الفجر ; 

بحجة أن التشريع في الصلوات 

أو في الصيام أو في غيرهما من أنواع العبادة 

لها خصوصاً ولنوعها عموماً .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الكلاب عند الصوفية !!!!*




*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن الله تعالى حينما فضَّل يوم الجمعة 

على غيره من الأيام الأخرى ، 

وتحدث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

بما يدل على ذلك التفضيل ويؤكده ; 

قادر على أن يقرر تفضيل غيره من الأيام ،

كيوم مولد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

أو بعثته أو هجرته ،

ويعطي عباده نصوصاً صريحة

من قوله تعالى ، 

أو قول رسوله الأمين صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

في تفضيل ذلك اليوم 

كما هو الحال
 
في يوم الجمعة ،

وفي ليلة القدر .
 
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الكلاب عند الصوفية !!!!*




*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما ذكرى ميلاده صلى الله عليه وسلم 

فلم نجد أحداً منأصحاب رسول الله
 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 

أخذ ما أخذه به المالكي وأحزابه ،

أخذاً عن أسلافهم في ذلك

القرامطة 

والفاطميين 

والرافضة 

والمتصوفة ،

{ وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ نَسِيًّا } [1] . 


وما كان صلى الله عليه وسلم مقصِّراً

في جناب 

إبلاغ الرسالة ،

وأداء الأمانة ،

والنصح للأمة
 
فيما يعود عليها بالخير 

والقرب من الله تعالى  
 
===========
[1] - سورة مريم ، الآية : 64 .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الكلاب عند الصوفية !!!!*




*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وما كان المالكي وأحزابه وأسلافه من

القرامطة 

والفاطميين 

والرافضة 

أشد حباً لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

من أصحابه 

وأتباعهم 

ومن تبعهم بإحسان ، 

ولا أخلص اتباعاً، 

ولا أنقى سريرة ،

ولا أكثر تقى وصلاحاً ،


فهم رضوان الله عليهم 

صفوة أمته .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الكلاب عند الصوفية !!!!*




*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وما كان المالكي و أحزابه وأسلافه وأئمته

من القرامطة 

والفاطميين
 
أكثر علماً وإدراكاً لأسرار التشريع 

من أصحاب رسول الله
 
صلى الله عليه وسلم

وتابعيهم ، 


ولكنها الفتنة بأبواب الشر 

ومغاليق الخير ، 

والتشبث بما فيه ترويج

البدع و المنكرات ،


ولكنه الزبد يذهب جفاء ،

 والباطل يندمغ ، 

فإذا هو زاهق ، 


و يأبى الله إلا أن يتم نوره

ولو كره الكافرون .
 
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الكلاب عند الصوفية !!!!*




*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لا شك أن بعض الأزمنـة أفضل من بعض ، 

وأن بعض الأمكنـة أفضل من بعض ، 

إلا أن الفضل في ذلك 

لا يكون بالرأي والقياس ،

ولا بالاستحسان ،

ولا بقول من ليس له اختصاص

في تبليغ رسالة إلهية ، 


ولكن فضل ذلك يُؤخذ من رب العالمين ،

وممن يبلغ عن رب العالمين .
 
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الكلاب عند الصوفية !!!!*




*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فمتى وجدنا نصاً من كتاب الله 

أو من سنة رسول الله ،

يقضي بتفضيل زمان أو مكان على غيرهما ; 

أخذنا بذلك النص واقتصرنا عليه ، 

ولم نوسع مدلوله

فيما لا يحتمله النص ،


فنقول كما يقول المالكي :

" هذا له خصوص ولنوعه عموم " ،


فنقع فيما وقع فيه من اللغط والغلط ،

والقول على الله وعلى رسوله 

بالزور 

والبهتان 

والعدوان ،

نسأل الله لنا وله الهداية ،


والله المستعان .
 
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الكلاب عند الصوفية !!!!*




*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل الثاني عشر 

مناقشته ثم رده* :-



وذكر المالكي الدليل الثاني عشر بقوله :

*الثاني عشر :
* 
إن المولد أمر يستحسنه العلماء والمسلمون في جميع البلاد ، 

و جرى به العمل في كل صقع ،

فهو مطلوب شرعاً للقاعدة المأخوذة من حديث ابن مسعود الموقوف 

( ما رآه المسلمون حسناً فهوعند الله حسن ،

وما رآه المسلمون قبيحاً فهو عند الله قبيح ) اهـ .



ونقول للمالكي : 

من هم العلماء والمسلمون الذين يستحسنون المولد ؟ 

هل هم أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

قطعاً لا ..

هل هم التابعون ؟
 
قطعاً لا ..

 هل هم تابعوا التابعين ؟

قطعاً لا ..

 هل من العلماء والمسلمين من يقيم المولد

من أهل القـرون الثلاثة المفضلة ؟

قطعاً لا ..

 مَن مِن علماء المسلمين الذين يستحسنون المولد ؟

هل هم أهل الحديث وشرّاحه 

أمثال البخاري ومسلم

والنسائي وأحمد وابن ماجه 

والترمذي وأبو داود والبيهقي والطبراني ، 

وغيرهم من أئمة الحديث ورجاله 

ممن عرفوا سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

ونذروا أنفسهم لخدمتها والتبصير بها ،

ورد ما ليس منها مما يُراد أن يكون منها ؟


قطعاً لا ..
 
هل هم أئمة الفقهاء 

أمثال أبي حنيفة ومالك والشافعي

وأحمد وابن حزم و الأوزاعي والثوري ،

وغيرهم من فقهاء الأمة وعلمائها ؟


قطعاً لا ..

 هل هم علماء التفسير 

أمثال ابن كثير وابن جرير والبغوي

والقرطبي وابن العربي ، وغيرهم ؟ 


قطعاً لا ..

 هل هم قادة القرامطة والفاطميين والرافضة 

بمختلف طوائفهـم ونحلهم ؟؟

اللهم نعم .


هل هم أهل الطُرُق الصوفية

من تيجانية وسنوسية ورفاعية وشاذلية ونقشبندية ونحوهم ؟


اللهم نعم ..


 هل هم عوام مغرّر بهم
 
من المالكي وأحزابـه وأسلافـه من

دعاة البـدع والمحدثات؟
 
اللهم نعم .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الكلاب عند الصوفية !!!!*




*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإذا كان كذلك ; 

ولا شك أن الأمر كما قلنا ، 

والمالكي يعترف بأن المولد بدعة

باعتباره لم يكن في الصدر الأول من الإسلام ،

ولكنه يناقض نفسه
 
حينما يقول بأن المسلمين والعلماء قد استحسنوا المولد ،


والحال أن علية الأمة الإسلامية وصفوتها 

ورعيلها الأول من أهل القرون الثلاثة المفضلة 

من علماء وزهاد و عباد ،

من صحابة وتابعين وأتباع تابعين ،

لم يكن المولد على عهدهم 

ولا عهد لهم به .


إنها المغالطة 

إذا لم نقل أنه الجهل المركب منه .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم مَن المسلمون المعتبرون 

في اعتبار الحُسْن والقبح 

كما جاء به الأثر عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه ؟

هل هم القرامطة

والفاطميون

وأصحاب الطُرُق

ممن عشَّش الشيطان في عقولهم  فأفسدها ،

فأصبح الحسن عندهم ما رآه الشيطان حسنا ،

والقبيح لديهم ما رآه قبيحا ؟.
 
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هل يستطيع

المالكي وأحزابه وأعوانه وشيـوخه وأئمته

أن يأتوا لنا بقـول أو فعـل أو استحسان

للموالد والاحتفال بها 

من السلف الصالح 

من الصحابة والتابعين وتابع التابعين ، 

وصلحاء الأمة من فقهائها ومحدثيها ، 

وزهّـادها وعبّـادها ؟ .
 
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لا شك أنهم سيعجزون 

عن أن يأتوا بما تحديناهم أن يأتوا به ،

ولهذا نكتفي بهذا التحدي ، 


لثقتنا الكاملة في جدواه ،


نكتفي بذلك عن أن ندخل مع المالكي 

في مناقشة لأثر ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه ، 

من حيث ثبوته ، 

والمقصود به ، 

وما ذكره أهل العلم بخصوصه .
 
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونختم رد هذا الدليل 

بما ذكره الشاطبي في هذا الخصوص، 

فقد عقد الشاطبي رحمه الله

باباً في كتابه ( الاعتصام ) الجزء الثاني ، 


ذكر فيه الفرق بين البدعة

وبين الاستحسان والمصالح المرسلة

اللذين أخذ بهما مجموعة من أهل العلم ، 

واحتج بهما على مشروعية الابتداع أهل البدع ،


نقتطف من قوله رحمه الله 

ما يتسع المجال لاقتطافه ،

ونحيل طالب الاستزاده والتحصيل

إلى الكتاب نفسه .
 
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال رحمه الله :

الباب الثامن

في الفرق بين البدع 

والمصالح المرسلة والاستحسان :


( هذا الباب يضطر إلى الكلام فيه عند النظر

فيما هو بدعة وما ليس ببدعة ، 

فإن كثيراً من الناس عدوا أكثر المصالح المرسلة بدعاً ،

ونسبوها إلى الصحابة والتابعين ،

وجعلوها حجة فيما ذهبوا إليه 

من اختراع العبادات .


وقوم جعلوا البدع تنقسم بأقسام أحكام الشريعة ،

فقالوا : إن منها واجب ومندوب ،

وعدوا من الواجب كتب المصحف وغيره ، 

ومن المندوب الاجتماع في قيام رمضان على قارئ واحد .


وأيضاً فإن المصالح المرسلة 

يرجع معناها إلى اعتبار المناسب 

الذي لا يشهد له أصل معين ،

فليس له على هذا شاهد شرعي على الخصوص ، 

ولا كونه قياساً بحيث إذا عرض على العقول تلقته بالقبول ،


وهذا بعينه موجود في البدع المستحسنة ،

فإنها راجعة إلى أمور في الدين مصلحية 

– في زعم واضعيها –

في الشرع على الخصوص ،

وإذا ثبت هذا فإن كان اعتبار المصالح حقا ; 

فاعتبار البدع المستحسنة حق ، 

لأنهما يجريان في واد واحد ، 

وإن لم يكن اعتبار البدع حقا ;

لم يصح اعتبار المصالح المرسلة )

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

– إلى أن قال -

( فلما كان هذا الموضع 

مزلة قدم لأهل البدع ،

أن يستدلوا على بدعتهم من جهته ، 

كان من الحق المتعين النظر في مناط الغلط ، 

الواقع لهؤلاء ،


حتى يتبين أن المصالح المرسلة ليست من البدع ،

في ورد ولا صدر بحول الله ،


والله الموفق


فنقول :

المعنى المناسب الذي يربط به الحكم

لا يخلو من ثلاثة أقسام :


*أحدها :
* 

أن يشهد الشرع بقبوله ،

فلا إشكال في صحته ولا خلاف في إعماله ، 

وإلا كان مناقضة للشريعة ،

كشريعة القصاص حفظاً للنفوس والأطراف ،

وغيرها .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والثـاني :*


ما شهد الشرع برده فلا سبيل إلى قبوله ، 

إذ المناسبة لا تقتضي الحكم لنفسها ، 

وإنما ذلك مذهب أهل التحسين العقلي ، 

بل إذا ظهر المعنى ،

وفهمنا من الشرع اعتباره في اقتضاء الأحكام ;

فحينئذ نقبله ،

فإن المراد بالمصلحة عندنا ما فهم رعايته ،

في حق الخلق في جلب المصالح ودرء المفاسد

لا يستقل العقل بدركه على حال ،


فإذا لم يشهد الشرع باعتبار ذلك المعنى بل برده ; 

كان مردوداً باتفاق المسلمين .


ومثاله ما حكى الغزالي عن بعض أكابر العلماء ،

أنه دخل على بعض السلاطين 

فسأله عن الوقاع في نهار رمضان ،

فقال : 

عليك صيام شهرين متتابعين ، 

فلما خرج راجعه بعض الفقهاء ،

وقالوا له :

 القادر على إعتاق الرقبة كيف يعدل به إلى الصوم ،

والصوم وظيفة المعسرين ،

وهذا الملك يملك عبيداً غير محصورين .

فقال لهم : 

لو قلت عليك إعتاق رقبة

 لاستحضر ذلك وأعتق عبيداً مراراً ،

فلا يزجره إعتاق الرقبة ،

ويزجره صوم شهرين متتابعين .


فهذا المعنى مناسب 

لأن الكفارة مقصود الشرع منها الزجر ،

والملك لا يزجره إلا صوم شهرين متتابعين .

وهذه الفتيا باطلة
 
لأن العلماء بين قائليّـن 

قائل بالتخيير ،
 وقائل بالترتيب ،

فيقدم العتق على الصيام ،

فتقديم الصيام بالنسبة إلى المفتى

لا قائل به )

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- إلى أن قال : -

( *الثالث :
* 
ما سكتت عنه الشواهد الخاصة ،

فلم تشهد باعتباره ولا بإلغائه ،


فهذا على وجهين ،

*أحدهما* *:*

 ألا يرد نص على وفق ذلك المعنى ، 

كتعليل منع القتل للميراث بالمعاملة ، 

بنقيض المقصود ، 

وعلى تقدير أن لم يرد نص على وفقه ،

فإن هذه العلة لا عهد بها في تصرفات الشرع بالنص ،

ولا بملائمها بحيث يوجد لها جنس معتبر ،

فلا يصح التعليل بها ،

ولا بناء الحكم عليها باتفاق

ومثل هذا تشريع من القائل به فلا يمكن قبوله .


*والثاني* *:

* أن يلائم تصرفات الشارع ، 


وهو أن يوجد لذلك المعنى جنس

اعتبره الشارع في الجملة ،

بغير دليل معين ،


وهو الاستدلال المرسل 

المسمى بالمصالح المرسلة ) ،

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- ثم ذكر عشرة أمثلة لتوضيح ذلك ،

ثم قال : 

( فهذه أمثـلة عشرة ،

توضح لك الوجه العملي في المصالح المرسلة، 

وتبيّن لك اعتبار أمور :


*أحدها :
* 

الملائمة لمقاصد الشرع

بحيث لا تنافي أصلاً من أصوله ،
 
ولا دليلاً من دلائله .
 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الثاني :*


أن عامة النظر فيها إنما هو فيما عقل منها ، 

وجرى على وفق المناسبات المعقولة ،

التي إذا عرضت على العقول تلقتها بالقبول ،


فلا مدخل لها في التعبدات ،

ولا ما جرى مجراها من الأمور الشرعية ،

لأن عامة التعبدات

لا يعقل لها معنى على التفصيل ،
 
كالوضوء والصيام والصلاة في زمان مخصوص دون غيره ،

ونحو ذلك فليتأمل الناظر الموفق ،

كيف وضعت على التحكم المحض

المنافي للمناسبات التفصيلية .


ألا ترى أن الطهارات على اختلاف أنواعها 

قد اختص كل نوع منها بتعبد مخالف جداً 

لما يظهر لبادئ الرأي ،

فإن البول والغائط خارجان نجسان 

يجب بهما تطهير أعضاء الوضوء دون المخرجين فقط ، 

ودون جميع الجسد ، 

فإذا خرج المنى أو دم الحيض وجب غسل جميع الجسد ، 

دون المخرج فقط ، 

ودون أعضاء الوضوء ...


ثم التراب ومن شأنه التلويث ،

يقوم مقام الماء الذي من شأنه التنظيف ) .
 
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم استمر رحمه الله 

في استعراض أنواع العبادة ، 

من صلاة وصوم وحج وغير ذلك من أنواع العبادة ، 


وأوضح أن التشريع فيها

أمر تعبدي

لا يعقل فيه معنى تفصيلي ،

ثم ذكر الأمر الثالث بقوله :


( *الثالث :

* أن حاصل المصالح المرسلة يرجع إلى حفظ أمر ضروري ،

ورفع حرج لازم في الدين ،

وأيضاً مرجعها إلى حفظ الضروري 

من باب ما لا يتم الواجب إلا به ،

فهي إذاً من الوسائل ، 

لأن المقاصد ورجوعها إلى رفع الحرج

راجع إلى باب التخفيف لا إلى التشديد ) 


- إلى أن قال -

( إذا تقررت هذه الشروط ;

عُلم أن البدع كالمضادة للمصالح المرسلة ،

لأن موضوع المصالح المرسلة

ما عُقل معناه على التفصيل ،


والتعبدات من حقيقتها 

ألا يُعقل معناها على التفصيل )

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- إلى أن قال - 

( فإذا ثبت أن المصالح المرسلة 

ترجع إما إلى حفظ ضروري ،

من باب الوسائل أو التخفيف ، 


فلا يمكن إحداث البدع من جهتها ،

ولا الزيادة في المندوبات ، 


لأن البدع من باب الوسائل ، 

لأنها متعبد بها بالفرض ،

ولأنها زيادة في التكليف

وهو مضاد للتخفيف ،


فحصل من هذا كله 

ألا تعلُّق للمبتدع 

بباب المصالح المرسلة

إلا القسم الملغي باتفاق العلماء ،

وحسبك به متعلقاً ،

والله الموفق .


وبذلك كله يعلم من قصد الشارع


أنه لم يكل شيئاً من التعبدات 

إلى آراء العباد 


فلم يبقَ إلا الوقوف عند ما حده ، 

والزيادة عليه بدعة،

كما أن النقصان منه بدعة )

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- ثم قال -

( فصل 

وأما الاستحسان 

فلأن لأهل البدع أيضاً تعلقاً به،


فإن الاستحسان لا يكون إلا بمستحسن، 

وهو إما العقل أو الشرع ،

أما الشرع فاستحسانه واستقباحه قد فرغ منهما ،

لأن الأدلة اقتضت ذلك ،

فلا فائدة لتسميته استحساناً ،

ولا لوضع ترجمة له زائدة 

على الكتاب والسنة و الإجماع ، 

وما ينشأ عنها من القياس والاستدلال ، 


فلم يبق إلا العقل هو المستحسن ، 

فإن كان بدليل
 
فلا فائدة لهذه التسمية لرجوعه إلى الأدلة ،

لا إلى غيرها ، 


وإن كان بغير دليل

فذلك هو البدعة التي تستحسن ، 


ويشهد لذلك قول من قال في الاستحسان

إنه يستحسنه المجتهد لفعله ،

ويميل إليه برأيه ،

قالوا وهو عند هؤلاء 

من جنس ما يستحسن في العوائد ،

وتميل إليه الطباع ،

فيجوز الحكم بمقتضاه ،

إذ لم يوجد في الشرع ما ينافي هذا الكلام .


ثم بين أن من التعبدات ما لا يكون عليه دليل ،

وهو الذي يسمى بالبدعة ،

فلا بد أن ينقسم إلى حسن وقبيح ،

إذ ليس كل استحسان حقا )

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- إلى أن قال - 

( وقد أتوا بثلاثة أدلة :

*أحدها :* 

قول الله سبحانه:

{ وَاتَّبِعُوا أَحْسَنَ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ }[1] ،


وقوله :

{ اللَّهُ نَزَّلَ أَحْسَنَ الْحَدِيثِ }[2] ،


وقوله :

{.. فَبَشِّرْ عِبَادِ 

الَّذِينَ يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقَوْلَ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ أَحْسَنَهُ }[3]


هو ما تستحسنه عقولهم . 


والثاني : 

قوله عليه السلام :

" ما رآه المسلمون حسناً فهو عند الله حسن "


وإنما يعني بذلك ما رأوه بعقولهم ،

وإلا لو كان حسنه بالدليل الشرعي 

لم يكن من حسن ما يرون ،

إذ لا مجال للعقول في التشريع على ما زعمتم ،

فلم يكن للحديث فائدة 

فدل على أن المراد ما رأوه بعقولهم    

 
===========
[1] - سورة الزمر ، الآية : 55 .
[2] - سورة الزمر ، الآية : 23 .
[3] - سورة الزمر ، الآية : 18 .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والثالث :*


أن الأمة استحسنت دخول الحمام من غير تقدير أجرة ،

ولا تقدير مدة اللبث ، 

ولا تقدير الماء المستعمل ،

ولا سبب ذلك 

إلا أن المشاحة في فعله قبيحة في العادة ،

فاستحسن الناس تركه ، 

مع أنا نقطع أن الإجارة المجهولة أو مدة الاستئجار ،

أو مقدار المشترى إذا جهل ;

فإنه ممنوع وقد استحسنت إجارته مع مخالفة الدليل ،

فأولى أن يجوز إذا لم يخالف دليل .


فأنت ترى أن هذا الموضع مزلة قدم أيضاً ،

لمن أراد أن يبتدع

فله أن يقول :

إن استحسنت كذا وكذا

فغيري من العلماء قد استحسن،

وإذا كان كذلك 


فلابد من فضل اعتناء بهذا الفصل 

حتى لا يغتر به جاهل 

أو زاعم أنه عالم ) .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم ذهب رحمه الله 

في تعريف الاستحسان ومناقشة تعاريفه المختلفة ،

وأقوال أهل العلم في اعتباره وشروطه .


ثم قال بعد ذلك 

( فإذا تقرر هذا 

فلنرجع إلى ما احتجوا به أولاً

فإن من حد الاستحسان

بأن ما يستحسنه المجتهد

بفعله ويميل إليه برأيه .


فكان هؤلاء يرون هذا النوع من جملة أدلة الأحكام ،

ولا شك أن العقل يجوز أن يرد الشرع بذلك ،

بل يجوز أن يرد بأن ما سبق إلى أوهام العوام مثلاً ، 

فهو حكم الله عليهم ،

فيلزمهم العمل بمقتضاه ،


ولكن لم يقع مثل هذا

ولم يُعرف التعبد به

لا بضرورة ولا بنظر 

ولا بدليل من الشرع قاطع ولا مظنون ، 

فلا يجوز إسناده لحكم الله 

لأنه ابتداء تشريع من جهة العقل .
 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأيضاً

 فإنا نعلم أن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ،

حصروا نظرهم في الوقائع التي لا نصوص فيها

في الاستنباط والرد ،

إلى ما فهموه من الأمور الثابتة ، 


ولم يقل أحد منهم إني حكمت في هذا بكذا ،

لأن طبعي مال إليه ،

أو لأنه يوافق محبتي وحناني ، 


ولو قال ذلك لاشتد عليه النكير ، 

وقيل له من أين لك أن تحكم على عباد الله

بمحض ميل النفس وهوى القلب

هذا مقطوع ببطلانه .


بل كانوا يتناظرون 

ويعترض بعضهم بعضا على مأخذ بعض ،

ويحصرون ضوابط الشرع . 


وأيضاً 

فلو رجع الحكم إلى مجرد الاستحسان ;

لم يكن للمناظرة فائدة ،

لأن الناس تختلف أهواؤهم وأغراضهم 

في الأطعمة والأشربة واللباس وغير ذلك ،

ولا يحتاجون إلى مناظرة بعضهم بعضاً ،

لمَ كان هذا الماء أشهى عندك من الآخر ،

والشريعة ليست كذلك .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

على أن أرباب البدع العملية

أكثرهم لا يحبون أن يناظروا أحداً ،

ولا يفاتحون عالماً ولا غيره 

فيما يبتغون خوفاً من الفضيحة

 ألا يجدوا مستنداً شرعياً ،


وإنما شأنهم إذا وجدوا عالماً أو لقوه أن يصانعوا ،


وإن وجدوا جاهلاً عامياً 

ألقوا عليه في الشريعة الطاهرة إشكالات حتى يزلزلوهم ،

ويخلطوا عليهم ويلبسوا دينهم ،


فإذا عرفوا منهم الحيرة والالتباس ;

ألقوا إليهم من بدعهم على التدريـج شيئاً فشيئاً ،


وذموا أهل العلم بأنهم أهل الدنيا المنكبّون عليها ،

وأن هذه الطائفة هم أهل الله وخاصته . 

وربما أوردوا عليهم من كلام غلاة الصوفية

شواهد على ما يلقون عليهم )

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- إلى أن قال

( وأما الدليل الأول فلا متعلق به ،

فإن أحسن الاتباع

اتباع الأدلة الشرعية ، 

وخصوصاً القرآن، 


فإن الله تعالى يقول:

{ اللَّهُ نَزَّلَ أَحْسَنَ الْحَدِيثِ كِتَابًا مُتَشَابِهًا }[1] الآية ، 


وجاء في صحيح الحديث الذي أخرجه مسلم ،

أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في خطبته :

" أما بعد فإن

أحسن الحديث كتـاب الله " ، 


فيفتقر أصحاب الدليل 

أن يبينوا أن ميل الطباع أو أهواء النفوس
 
مما أُنزل إلينا ،

 فضلاً عن أن يكون من أحسنه .

==========
[1] - سورة الزمر ، الآية : 23 .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقوله :

{ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقَوْلَ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ أَحْسَنَهُ }[1] الآية ،


يحتاج إلى بيان أن ميل النفوس يسمى قولاً ، 

وحينئذ ينظر إلى كونه أحسن القول ،

كما تقدم ، 

وهذا كله فاسد ،


ثم إنا نعارض هذا الاستحسان ;

بأن عقولنا تميل إلى إبطاله وأنه ليس بحجة ،

وإنما الحجة الأدلة الشرعية

المتلقاة من الشرع ،


وأيضاً 

فيلزم عليه استحسان العوام ،

ومن ليس من أهل النظر ،

إذا فرض أن الحكم يتبع مجرد ميل النفوس وهوى الطبع ، 

وذلك محال للعلم 

بأن ذلك مضاد للشريعة

فضلاً عن أن يكون من أدلتها .

==========
[1] - سورة الزمر ، الآية : 18 .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما الدليل الثاني 

فلا حجة فيه

من أوجه :


*أحدهما :*


أن ظاهره يدل 

على أن ما رآه المسلمون حسناً فهو حسن ،

والأمة لا تجتمع على باطل ،

فاجتماعهم على حُسن شيء يدل على حسنه شرعاً ،

لأن الإجماع دليلاً شرعياً ،

فالحديث دليل الحكم عليكم

لا لكم .


*والثاني :
*

أنه خبر واحد في مسألة قطعية فلا يُسمع .


*والثالث :
*

أنه إذا لم يرد به أهل الإجماع وأريد بعضهم ;

فيلزم عليه استحسان العوام ،

وهو باطل بإجماع ) 


إلى أن قال 

( فالحاصل أن تعلق المبتدعة بمثل هذه الأمور

تعلق بما لا يغنيهم

 ولا ينفعهم البتة ..)

إلى آخر ما ذكره .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل الثالث عشر

مناقشته ثم رده* :-



وذكر المالكي الدليل الثالث عشر بقوله :

*الثالث عشر :
* 
أن المولد اجتماع ذكر وصدقة ومدح وتعظيم للجناب النبوي ،

فهو سنة ،

وهذه أمور مطلوبة شرعاً وممدوحة ، 

وجاءت الآثار الصحيحة بها ، وبالحث عليها . اهـ .



ونقف مع المالكي في دليله هذا الوقفات التالية :-

*الوقفة الأولى :* 


مع ما ذكره من أن المولد اجتماع ذكر وصدقة .

 إلى آخر قوله .

و نقول للمالكي :

إن الاحتفالات بالمولد تشتمل على اجتماع كما ذكر ،

ولكنها اجتماعات مشوبة بالمنكرات ، 

ففيها الاختلاط بين الرجال والنساء ،

وفيها المعازف بمختلف أنواعها ، 

وإذا كانت موالد المالكي لا تشتمل على شيء من ذلك

كما نفاه في رسالته هذه ;

فإنه أثبت لنا بطريق الاعتراف والإقرار

أن موالده تشتمل على تربية العقول

على الأوهام والتخيلات الباطلة ،

والاعتقادات السخيفة ، 

حينما يعتقد من يحضر احتفالاته بالمولد 

بحضور الحضرة النبوية ، 

وتعين القيام لها ،

فاجتماع يشتمل على السخرية بالعقول ، 

والأخذ بالاعتقادات السخيفة ، 

يضاف إلى ذلك ما يحيط به من منكرات الاختلاط ، 

والأغاني والإسراف في المآكل والمشارب ،

 والاستجداء من هذه الاحتفالات ،

إلى غير ذلك 

مما يعرفه المالكي وأحزابه داخل البلاد وخارجها .

هل يكون هذا الاجتماع بهذا الوضع المزري ،

وبهذه الحال السيئة مطلوب شرعاً؟ 


سبحانك 

هذا بهتان عظيم .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإذا كان هذا الاجتماع

يشتمل على ما يزعم المالكي 

على الذكر والصدقة 

ومدح وتعظيم الجناب النبوي ;


فإن الذكر يعني تلاوة كتب الموالد ودلائل الخيرات ،

وغير ذلك مما يصرخ بالشركيات

والبدعيات ، 

والغلو في شخص رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

ورفع مقامه

 إلى مقام الربوبية والألوهية ،

والصدقة تعني تقديم موائد الأكل والشرب
 
للمشاركين في هذا الاحتفال ، 

من برّ وفاجر ، وغني وفقير ،

وتعني كما ذكره أهل العلم 

والعارفون بخصائص الموالد ;

الاستجداء ، 

حيث يتقدم الحاضرون لهذه الاحتفالات 

بما تجود به نفوسهم المأخوذة

بدواعي التغرير 

والتضليل 

والإغراء الكاذب،


فيجتمع لدى المختص بجمع الأموال

ما يزيد بكثير عن المستلزمات المالية للاحتفال بالمولد ،

فيأخذه المالكي

 وأحزابه زعماء الموالد وقادتها .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما المدح والتعظيم للجناب النبوي 

فذلك بيت القصيد ،

إن لم يكن ذلك قميص عثمان .

ففي هذه الاحتفالات الترنم ببردة البوصيري 

وغيرها من المدائح النبوية 

التي ترفع مقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

إلى مقام الربوبية والألوهية

كقوله :

يا أكرم الخلق مالي من ألوذ بـه 

سواك عند حلول الحادث العمـم

إن لم تكن في معادي آخذاً بيدي

فضلاً وإلا فـقــل يا زلـة القــدم 

فإن من جـودك الدنـيا وضرتهـا

ومن علومـك علم اللـوح والقـلـم

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقول البكري :

ولـُذْ به في كل ما تـرتـجي 

فـإنــه المـأمــن والمــعـقــل 

ونــادهِ إن أزمــة أنـشـبــت 

أظفارها واستحكم المعضـل 

يا أكـرم الخـلــق على ربـه 

وخيــر من فـيهـم به يُـسـأل 

قد مسني الكـرب وكم مـرة 

فرّجتَ كـرباً بعـضه يعضل


عجِّـل بإذهاب الذي أشتكي 

فإن تـوقـفـت فمن ذا أســأل

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إلى آخر ما في المدائح النبوية

من الغلو 

والإطراء ،

والإفراط 

ومخالفة أمر و رغبة رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم ،


وحرصه الشديد في أن تعرف أمته قدره عند ربه ،

فلا تطريه وترفعه إلى مقام لا يرتضيه : 

" لا تطروني 

كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم ،

إنما أنا عبد ،

فقولوا 

عبدُ الله ورسوله " .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهل في مخالفة 

أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

وهي في الإتيان بما يُغضب رسول الله ، 

وهل الغلو في رسول الله 

بما لا يرضى به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 هل في ذلك سنة ومطلوب شرعاً ؟

أم أن ذلك عين المحظور ، 

وجوهر التنكب عن الصراط المستقيم ! .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثانية :* 


عند قوله :

إن الآثار الصحيحة جاءت بها وبالحث عليها .

ونقول للمالكي :


إن كان قصدك أن ذكر الله تعالى ، 

والتحدث بنعمه والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ،

والتصدق على من يستحق الصدقة ،

ومدح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وتعظيمه بما لا يخرجه عن مقامه

ولا منزلته التي أنزلها الله إياها ;

إن كان قصدك أن هذه الأمور مأمور بها ومطلوبة شرعاً ; 

فهذا حق وصدق وعدل .


إلا أن ذلك 

ليس خاصاً 

بليلة واحدة

في السنة ، 


وإنما هي وغيرها مما أمر به في كتابه ، 

أو على لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم ، 

مطلوبة منا شرعاً 

وفي كل وقت

وفي كل مكان 

ومن كل فرد ،

وقد جاءت الأحاديث الصحيحة بمشروعيتها ،

وبالحث عليها ،

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا لا يعني أننا نُسلِّم للمالكي بدليله هذا ،

فقد وقفنا معه الوقفة الأولى 

وبينا بُعْده عن مواطن الاستدلال 

وأن الذكر والصدقة والمدائح النبوية

التي يُقام الاحتفال للمولد بها ; 

ليست الأمور المطلوبة شرعاً ،

بحكم ما يخالطها ويمازجها من المنكرات

والشركيات 

والتلاعب بالعقول ،

وإنما هي أمور محظورة شرعاً ، 

تغضب الله وتغضب رسوله ،

 وتتنافى مع مقتضى شهادة ألا إله إلا الله ،

وأن محمداً رسول الله ،

وتربي العقول على الأخذ بالخيالات

والترهات والوهميات ،

فهل خلط عقل المالكي

فالتبست عليه المتضادات ؟

أم أنه الهوى يُعمي ويُصم ؟ .


رحمك الله أيها الشاطبي ،


فحقاً ما قلت :

بأن أهل البدع لا يستطيعون المناظرة 

ومقابلة الحجة بالحجة ،

لأنهم يُشرِّعون بعقولهم المجردة

عن أي مستند شرعي .

وهذا المالكي 

من أجناس من قصدت

رحمك الله .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل الرابع عشر

مناقشته ثم ردّه* :-



وذكر المالكي الدليل الرابع عشر بقوله :

*الرابع عشر :
* 
أن الله تعالى قال :

{ وَكُلاَّ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الرُّسُلِ مَا نُثَبِّتُ بِهِ فُؤَادَكَ }[1]،

يظهر منه أن الحكمة في قص أنباء الرسل عليه

تثبيت فؤاده الشريف بذلك ،

ولا شك أننا اليوم نحتاج إلى تثبيت أفئدتنا بأنبائه وأخباره ،

أشد من احتياجه هو صلى الله عليه وسلم .اهـ .



حقاً إننا محتاجون دائماً وأبداً 

وفي كل وقت ،

وليس في ليلة واحدة

بعد مضي ثلاثمائة وأربع وخمسين ليلة ،

محتاجون إلى ما يثبت أفئدتنا 

ويقوى عزائمنا ويزيد في إيماننا ، 

وذلك باتباع أوامر الله تعالى 

وأوامر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

وبالتزام الطاعة والعبادة

وفق ما شرعه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

وما هو عليه من صبر وإيمان وجهاد ،

ورأفة تامة بأمته 

وحرص منه صلى الله عليه وسلم على اهتدائها ،

وغير ذلك من جوانب الإشراق 

في حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

==========
[1] - سورة هود ، الآية : 120 .

 
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لا شك أن في دراسة ذلك وتأمله ومتابعته 

تقوية لأفئدتنا ، وزاداً لعزائمنا ، 

وإيماناً بحكمة وجودنا في هذه الحياة ، 


إلا أن ذلك ينبغي أن يكون

في كل وقت

وعلى أي حال وفي كل مناسبة ،

في مساجدنا ومدارسنا ومجالسنا وأجهزة إعلامنا ،


فنحن في أشد وأحوج إلى ما تقوى به عزائمنا ،

وتثبت به أفئدتنا ، 


ولا شك أن أفئدتنا ستكون أشد زعزعة ،

وعزائمنا أكثر ضعفاً

إذا كنا لا نسمع أخباره صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

ولا تقص علينا سيرته صلى الله عليه وسلم

إلا مرة في السنة ،

فيها من التلاعب وتسفيه الأحلام ،

والسكوت على المنكرات أو المشاركة بها

ما يعرفه المالكي وأحزابه ،


 فهل بعد هذا الجفاء جفاء ؟ ،

 وهل بعد هذا الحرمان من حرمان ؟ ،

 وهل بعد هذه القطيعة من قطيعة ؟ .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد أمر الله تعالى أن تكون صلة عباده به قوية

ومتماسكة ومستمرة ،

فقد أوجب على عباده خمس صلوات في كل يوم وليلة ،

وجعل في الصلوات من الأذكار والأقوال 

ما يرتفع بها ذكر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

كما هو الواقع في التشهد الأول 

وما فيه من سلام عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

وشهادة له بالرسالة ، 

وما في التشهد الثاني فوق ذلك 

من الصلاة عليه وعلى آله 

والدعاء لهم بالبركة .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن المالكي يتشدق

ويظن أنه بهذيانه في رسالته البتـراء

وفي غيرهـا من كتـبـه و رسائله ;


يعطي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يستحقه ، 

وما يدري الجاهل المسكين 

أنه بدعوته لإقامة الموالد

يُبعد الناس عن سيرة رسول الله ،

 وعن جوانب الإشراق في حياة رسول الله ،

 وعن موجبات الاتعاظ وأخذ العبر من جهاد رسول الله ،


حينما لا يكون تذكر ذلك

إلا في ليلة واحدة

بعد ثلاثمائة وأربع وخمسين ليلة ،

ينشغل فيهن الناس بأمور الدنيا وزخارفها ومتعها ،

وينسون ما سمعوه في ليلة المولد

إن سمعوا فيها حقاً وصدقاً ، 

وما أقل ذلك وأندره .

*===============*
*﴿ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا الْعِجْلَ
سَيَنَالُهُمْ غَضَبٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ
وَذِلَّةٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا
وَكَذَٰلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُفْتَرِينَ ﴾
**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل الخامس عشر

مناقشته ثم رده* :-



وذكر المالكي الدليل الخامس عشر بقوله :-


*الخامس عشر:
* 
ليس كل ما لم يفعله السلف ولم يكن في الصدر الأول فهو بدعة منكرة سيئة 

يحرم فعلها ويجب الإنكار عليها، 

بل يجب أن يعرض ما أحدث على أدلة الشرع ،

فما اشتمل على مصلحة فهو واجب ، 

أو على محرم فهو محرم ،

أو على مكروه فهو مكروه ،

أو على مباح فهو مباح ،

أو على مندوب فهو مندوب ، 

وللوسائل حكم المقاصد . 

ثم قسم العلماء البدعة إلى خمسة أقسام :

واجبة كالرد على أهل الزيغ وتعلم النحو ، 

ومندوبة كإحداث الربط والمدارس والأذان على المنابر ،

وصنع إحسان لم يعهده في الصدر الأول ،

ومكروهة كزخرفة المساجد وتزويق المصاحف ،

ومباحة كاستعمال المنخل والتوسع في المآكل والمشارب، 

ومحرمة وهي ما أحدث لمخالفة السنة ،

ولم تشمله أدلة الشرع العامة ،

ولم يحتو على مصلحة شرعية .اهـ .



الواقع أن العلماء رحمهم الله

لم يهملوا هذه المسألة 

بل بحثوها وحققوها تحقيقاً ظهر منه 

ما يعتبر بدعة وما لا يعتبر بدعة . 


وقد سبق أن قدمنا في الفصل التمهيدي

للدخول مع المالكي في مناقشة أدلته وردها ;


قدمنا نصوصاً لأهل العلم والمحققين منهم

أمثال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية والشاطبي

والعز بن عبد السلام وابـن رجب ،

وغيرهـم مما يغـني عن إعادته .


تحدثوا رحمهم الله عن البدعة 

وعن الإحداث في الدين ، 

وفندوا رأي من يقسم البدعة إلى حسن وقبيح ، 

وذكروا رحمهم الله أن النصوص النبوية في 

رد البدعة والتحذير منها 

نصوص عامة شاملة ، 


لا يمكن أن يخرج من أجزائها أو أفرادها

ما يعتبر حسناً مشروعاً ، 

لما في ذلك من الخلل والخطأ ،

والبعد عن روح التشريع ،

من اتهام الدين بالنقص 

والرسول بالتقصير في أداء الرسالة ،


وزعزعة الإيمان بمقتضى مدلول قوله تعالى : 


{ الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ 

وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي 

وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الإِسَْلامَ دِينًا }[1].


==========
[1] - سورة المائدة ، الآية 3 .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولا شك أن ما أُحدث 

فينبغي عرضه على أدلة الشرع ،

فما اشتمل على مصلحة ظاهرة ، 

وأدلة الشرع العامة تؤيده وتدعو إليه ،

كالرد على

أهل الزيغ والبدع والضلال ،

والنظر فيما يحفظ كتاب الله من جمع ونشر ، 

وتصنيف علوم القرآن واللغة والحديث ،

ونحو ذلك مما تؤيده القواعد العامة للتشريع ;

فهذا ليس من قبيل الابتداع ،


ولا نقول بأن السلف الصالح لم يكن على عهد به ،

وقد أحدث بعدهم ،


فالعبرة من هذه الأمور المستحدثة بنتائجها، 

ولا شك أن نتائجها محصلة

 لدى سلفنا الصالح ،

فكتاب الله في صدروهم ،

وهم أهل اللغة سليقة ،

فليسوا في حاجة إلى علوم اللغة ،


إلى أن اختلت ألسنة أولادهم ،

بحكم اختلاطهم بالأعاجم ، 

فأشار الخليفة الراشد على بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه

بإيجاد علم النحو لحفظ اللسان العربي ، 

ثم تتابعت علوم القرآن واللغة 

تحقيقاً لضرورة العناية بكتاب الله 

حفظاً وتعلماً وتعليماً ،

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ورد سلفنا الصالح 

على أهل الزيغ والضلال حاصل منهم بالفعل ،

فقد ردَّت عائشة رضي الله عنها على الحرورية ،

وردَّ علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه على غلاة الشيعة ، 


وأصل ذلك تحذير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته 

من دعاة السوء والضلال ، 

من خوارج وغيرهم ،

وأنه إن أدركهم ليقاتلنهم .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولا نقول بأن إيقاف الرُبُط ليس له عهد لدى سلفنا الصالح ،

فأين المالكي عن الصفة وأهل الصفة ،

فهي رباط على فقراء الصحابة ،

وهي أصل في مشروعية وقف الأربطة على الفقراء .


ولا نقول بأن المدارس محدثة ،

فأين المالكي عن دار الأرقم المدرسة الأولى في الإسلام ؟

فهي كذلك أصل في إيجاد مدارس 

يتعلم فيها أبناء المسلمين أمور دينهم ودنياهم .


أما الأذان على المنابر

فلا يخفى أن الأذان شرع للإعلام بدخول وقت الصلاة ،

وأن المؤذنين في الصدر الأول من الإسلام 

كانوا يؤذنون على سطوح المساجد والبيوت 

ابتغاء التوسع في الإبلاغ ، 

فإذا كان التوسع في الإبلاغ بدخول الوقت مطلباً شرعياً ;

فأي وسيلة إليه مطلوبة شرعاً ، 

ولا تعتبر حدثاً لوجود أصلها في الجملة .


أما زخرفة المساجد والمصاحف

فالحمد لله على الإقرار بكراهيتها ،

مع أن النصوص النبوية متوفرة بمنع ذلك والحمد لله . 


وأما الأمور المباحة مما لا يُـقصد باستعمالها أمر تعبدي ;

فهي مشمولة بالنص النبوي الكريم

" أنتم أعلم بأمور دنياكم " ،


فما استحدثه الناس في أمور حياتهم 

مما لا يتعارض مع النصوص العامة 

في مراعاة الاقتصاد والإباحة العامة ; 

فلا يُعتبر بدعة ، 


فقد عرّف العلماء البدعة

بأنها طريقة محدثة في الدين .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد ذكر المالكي ما ذكره بعض أهل العلم 

من أن البدعة تجري عليها الأحكام الخمسة :

الوجوب ، والاستحباب ، والإباحة ، والكراهة ، والحظر ، 

وذكر أمثلة لكل نوع ،

وجرت مناقشته على تقسيم البدعة ،

ومناقشته على الأمثلة التي ذكرها للأحكام الأربعة ، 


وبقي القسم الخامس المتعلق

بالتحريم لمخالفته السنة ،

ولأنه لا يحتوي على مصلحة شرعية ،

ولم تشمله أدلة الشرع العامة ،

ونقول إن هذا القسم الخامس

هو البدعة بعينها ،


وأن الموالد والاحتفال بها ولها ;

من أمور البدعة محرّمة

 لمخالفتها سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،


لأن السنة في اصطلاح أهل العلم 

هي أقوال الرسول وأفعاله وتقريراته ، 

وما عدا ذلك 

فهو عمل ليس عـليه أمر رسول الله 

صلى الله عـليه وسلم 

وإحداث في الديـن ما لـيس منه ،

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد اعترف المالكي أن المولد بدعة ،

وأنه لم يكن على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

ولا عهد أصحابه

ولا عهد التابعين وتابعيهم ،

من القرون المفضلة 

الذين هم الصدر الأول للإسلام ،


والمولد بحكم ابتداعه 

ونية التعبد به بلا مستند شرعي ; بدعة ، 


وهو بحكم ما يشتمل عليه من المنكرات 

في الاجتماع من اختلاط وغناء 

وإسراف في المآكل والمشارب

وانتهاك لحرمة العقول ، 

حيث تُجبر على تصديق التخيلات والتوهمات

والخرافات 

من حضور الحضرة ،

ووجوب تقديم آيات الإجلال والتقدير

 بالقيام لها ، 

واستشعار الرهبة والخشية والخشوع

والتذلل 

لتوهم حضورها ،

*===============*
*﴿ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا الْعِجْلَ
سَيَنَالُهُمْ غَضَبٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ
وَذِلَّةٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا
وَكَذَٰلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُفْتَرِينَ ﴾
*
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن المولد بحكم ابتداعه

وبحكم ما يشتمل عليه مما ذكرنا ،

وما لم نذكره مما يعرفه المالكي وأحزابه ،


لا يكفي أن نقول إن أدلة الشرع العامة لا تشمله ،

ولم يحتو على مصلحة شرعية ،

ولكننا نقول إنه يشتمل على مخالفات شرعية ،

ومضار شرعية ، 

وبدع ومنكرات وشركيات 

تجعل المخلوق شريكاً للخالق
 
في مقاليد السموات والأرض، 


وتجعل لرسول الله منزلة إلهية ، 

حيث يكون من جوده الدنيا وضرتها

ومن علومه علم اللوح والقلم ،

وأن الخلق خلقوا لأجله ، 

وأن ليلة مولده أفضل من ليلة القدر 

التي نزلت بفضلها وتفضيلها على ألف شهر سورة كاملة ، 

وأن قبره أفضل من الكعبة ،

إلى غير ذلك مما يُقرأ ويُعرض ويُتلى

في احتفالات المولد .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهل يستطيع المالكي

وأحزاب المالكي ، 

وأئمة المالكي 

وشيوخ المالكي ،

ومن يسلك مسلك المالكي


أن يجدوا للاحتفالات بالمولد 

في تقسيم البدعة إلى خمسة أقسام ؟،


وهل يجدون للمولد مكاناً غير القسم الخامس ، 


لما فيها من مخالفة السنة ،

وانتـفاء أدلة الشرع العامة على مشروعيتها ،

وخلوها من المصالح العامة ؟


إنهم إن حكموا عقولهم العامة 

وطوحوا بأهوائهم عرض الحيطان ;

فسيسلمون لنا بذلك ،

وإن ركبوا رؤوسهم 

فسيأتون من القول بالعجب العجاب ،

ولكنه الزبد يذهب جفاء ،

 والباطل يندفع 

فيكون زهوقاً .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل السادس عشر 
مناقشته ثم ردّه* :-


وذكر المالكي الدليل السادس عشر بقوله :

*السادس عشر :* ليست كل بدعة محرمة ،
ولو كان كذلك لحرم جمع أبي بكر وعمر وزيد رضي الله عنهم القرآن ،
وكتبه في المصاحب خوفاً على ضياعه بموت الصحابة القرآء رضي الله عنهم ،
ولحرم جمع عمر رضي الله عنه الناس على إمام واحد في صلاة القيام ،
مع قوله نعمت البدعة هذه ،
وحرم التصنيف في جميع العلوم النافعة ، 
ولوجب علينا حرب الكفار بالسهام والأقواس ،
مع حربهم لنا بالرصاص والمدافع والدبابات والطيارات والغواصات والأساطيل ، 
وحرم الأذان على المنابر واتخاذ الربط والمدارس والمستشفيات والإسعاف ودار اليتامى والسجون ،
فمن ثم قيد العلماء رضي الله عنهم حديث كل بدعة ضلالة بالبدعة السيئة ،
ويصرح لهذا القيد ما وقع من أكابر الصحابة والتابعين ، 
من المحدثات التي لم تكن في زمنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
ونحن اليوم قد أحدثنا مسائل كثيرة لم يفعلها السلف ،
وذلك كجمع الناس على إمام واحد في آخر الليل لأداء صلاة التهجد بعد صلاة التراويح ،
وكختم المصحف فيها ، وكقرآءة دعاء ختم القرآن ، 
وكخطبة الإمام ليلة سبع وعشرين في صلاة التهجد وكنداء المنادي بقوله :
صلاة القيام أثابكم الله ، فكل هذا لم يفعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
ولا أحد من السلف ، فهل يكون فعلنا له بدعة ؟ .


هذا الدليل لنا مع صاحبه عدة وقفات :

* الوقفة الأولى :
* 
عند قوله ليست كل بدعة محرمة .

هذا القول قد تكرر منه عدة مرات في أدلته السابقة ،

 وتكررت منا الإجابة عليه تبعاً لتكرار إيراده ،

ونقتصر الآن على القول

بأننا لا نسلم للمالكي قوله :

ليست كل بدعة سيئة ،


وسبق أن ذكرنا أقوال المحققين من أهل العلم

في ذلك أمثال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وابن رجب

والشاطبي والعز بن عبد السلام ،

وردهم على من يقول بقول المالكي ،

بتقسيم البدعة إلى حسنة وقبيحة ،


وتمسكهم بعموم النصوص الدالة على الشمول والإطلاق ،

 وانتفاء التخصيص أو القيد . 


وذكرنا أن مَن يقسم البدعة إلى خمسة أقسام ، 

لا يعني بالأقسام الأربعة :

 الوجوب ، الندب ، الإباحة ، الكراهة ;

البدعة الشرعية ، 

وإنما يعني بذلك البدعة اللغوية ،

بدليل أن أمثلة الأقسام الثلاثة 

مندرجة تحت نصوص عامة ،

وخاصة من كتاب الله تعالى ، 

ومن سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،


والقسم الرابع وهو الإباحة لا تعلق له بالدين ،

وإنما هو من أمور العباد الدنيوية المندرجة

تحت قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

أنتم أعلم بشئون دنياكم .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما القسم الخامس 

وهو المحرم; 

فهو البدعة الشرعية بعينها ،

سواء كان تحريمها لمخالفتها السنة ،

أو لانتفاء مشروعيتها من الأدلة الشرعية العامة ،

أو لخلوها من المصلحة 

كما هو الحال في الموالد والاحتفال بها ، 


فهي مخالفة للسنة
 
لكونها مما لم يكن عليه أمر هذا الدين

في الصدر الأول من الإسلام ،


ولاشتمالها على المدائح النبوية

المشتملة على الغلو 

والإطراء 

والإفراط ،

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد تواترت النصوص الشرعية من الكتاب والسنة ،

على التزام القصد في الثناء ،

 والنهي عن الغلو والتنطع ،

ومجاوزة الحد في المدح ،

وحماية جناب التوحيد ;

من أن يأتي العباد في تصرفاتهم

بما يخدش كمال التوحيد .


كما أن المصالح الشرعية منتفية عنها ،

و فيها من المضار والمنكرات 

ما لا يخفى على عاقل منصف يحب الله ورسوله ، 

ويعرف ما الله من حق ، 

وما لرسوله من مقام .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثانية :* 


عند اعتباره جمع القرآن من أبي بكر وعمر وزيد بن ثابت بدعة .

لا نعتقد أن أحداً من أهل العلم

ممن يُعتد بهم في علمهم وتقاهم وصلاحهم 

وسلامة اعتقادهم 

يرى أن جمع القرآن بدعة شرعية ،


لأن البدعة هي الطريقة المحدثة في الدين ،

على غير مثال ، 


والله تعالى أمر بحفظ كتابه ،

وحض على ذلك رسول الله صلى الله وسلم ، 

وأكد الله سبحانه وتعالى ضمان حفظه كتابه بقوله : 


{ إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ }[1] ،


فعمل أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان 

هو في الواقع تطبيق عملي لنصوص شرعية من الكتاب ،

والسنة تأمر بذلك وتؤكده ،


===========
[1] - سورة الحجر ، الآية : 9 .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفضلاً عن ذلك 

فهو من عمل من أعمال الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين

من بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 تلقته الأمة بالقبول والارتياح التامين ، 


وقد سمى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

 ما عليه الخلفاء الراشدون سنة ،

 وأمرنا باتباع سنته وسنة خلفائه الراشدين ،


 حيث يقول :

 " عليكم بسنتي

وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي ،

تمسكوا بها ،

 وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ " .


 فقد برأ صلى الله عليه وسلم 

ما عليه الخلفاء الراشدون من الابتداع ،

 وسمى ما هم عليه سنة ،

 وطهَّرها من أن تكون من المحدثات . 


فهل يستقيم للمالكي قول معتبر

 في تشبيه عمل الصحابة 

بعمل القرامطة والفاطميين 

وأتباعهم أشياخ المالكي وأئمته؟

سبحان الله ! .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أيها المنكح الثريا سهيلا    

 عمرك الله كيف يلتقيان 

هي شامية إذا ما استقلت 

   وسهيل إذا استقل يماني


إن التشبيه لا يستقيم له 

تشبيه الليل بالنهار،

 والظلمات بالنور، 

والجهل بالعرفان .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقـفة الثالثـة :
* 
عند اعتباره جمع عمر رضي الله عنه الناس على إمام واحد

 في صلاة قيام الليل بدعة .


ما قلناه في اعتباره جمع القرآن بدعة في ردنا ذلك  

نقوله في هذا ،

وإذا كان عمر رضي الله عنه يقول :

" نعمت البدعة هذه " ;


 فقد أجمع أهل العلم ،

 المعتد بهم على أن المراد ببدعة عمر ;

البدعة اللغوية ،


 فعمر رضي الله عنه لم يبتدع هذه الصلاة ;

كما ابتدع أحزاب المالكي

 صلاة الرغائب والفاتح لما أغلق ،
 
وغيرها من الصلوات المردودة على أصحابها

 بأوزار ابتداعها ،


 فأصل قيام الليل مشروع 

من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،


 فعن جبير بن نفير عن أبي ذر قال :

 " صمنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يصل بنا 

حتى بقي سبع من الشهر ، 

فقام بنا حتى ذهب ثلث الليل ،

 ثم لم يقم بنا في الثالثة ، 

وقام بنا في الخامسة حتى ذهب شطر الليل ،

 فقلنا يارسول الله لو نفلتنا بقية ليلتنا هذه ؟ 

فقال إنه من قام مع الإمام حتى ينصرف 

كتب له قيام ليلة .

 ثم لم يقم بنا حتى بقي ثلاث من الشهر ،

فصلى بنا في الثالثة ،

 ودعا أهله ونساءه ،

 فقام بنا حتى تخوفنا الفلاح .

 فقلنا له وما الفلاح ؟

 قال : السحور " 


رواه الخمسة ، وصححه الترمذي .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها 

أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

 " صلى بالمسجد ، فصلى بصلاته ناس ، 

ثم صلى الثانية فكثر الناس ،

 ثم اجتمعوا من الليلة الثالثة أو الرابعة ،

 فلم يخرج إليهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 فلما أصبح قال :

 رأيت الذي صنعتم ولم يمنعني من الخروج إليكم 

إلا أني خشيت أن تفرض عليكم ، 

وذلك في رمضان "  


متفق عليه .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي رواية

 " كان الناس يصلون في المسجد بالليل أوزاع ،

 يكون مع الرجل الشيء من القرآن

 فيكون معه النفر الخمسة أو السبعة

 أو أقل من ذلك أو أكثر ، 

يصلون بصلاته ،


قالت : 

فأمرني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن أنصب له حصيراً

 على  باب حجرتي ففعلت ،

 فخرج إليهم بعد أن صلى عشاء الآخرة ، 

فاجتمع إليه من في المسجد ، فصلى بهم .." 

وذكرت القصة .

 بمعنى ما تقدم 

غير أن فيها أنه لم يخرج إليهم في الليلة الثانية ،


رواه أحمد .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعن عبد الرحمن بن عبد القادر قال : 

خرجت مع عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه 

في رمضان إلى المسجد ، 

فإذا الناس أوزاع متفرقون يصلى الرجل لنفسه ،

 ويصلي الرجل بصلاته الرهط ،

فقال عمر إني أرى لو جمعت هؤلاء

 على قارئ واحد لكان أمثل ،

 ثم عزم فجمعهم على أُبي بن كعب ،

 ثم خرجت معه ليلة أخرى والناس يصلون بصلاة قارئهم ،

 فقال عمر

 " نعمت البدعة هذه "

رواه البخاري .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهذه الأحاديث الصحيحة الثابتة 

صريحة في مشروعية قيام الليل ، 

وأدائها جماعة ، 


وإذا كان عمر رضي الله عنه 

قد جمع الناس وراء قارئ واحد ، 

فقد اقتدى برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 إذ أن حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها صريح

 في أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

صلى بالمسلمين قيام رمضان ،

 إلا أنه لم يداوم على ذلك

خشية أن يُفرض عليهم ، 


فلما انتقل صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الرفيق الأعلى ، 

وانقطع الوحي ، واستقرت الشريعة ،


 وصار الأمن مما كان يخشاه صلى الله عليه وسلم 

من فرضه على الأمة ;

أنفذ عمر رغبة رسول الله

 صلى الله عليه وسلم 

في جمع الناس وراء إمام واحد .


 فهل في هذا الإجراء من الخليفة الراشد

 المأمورين باتباع سنته 


مشابهة لما ابتدعه 

القرامطة والفاطميون

 من الاحتفالات بذكرى المولد وغيره ؟ 


سبحانك 

هذا ضلال مبين .


*===========*

{ وَانْظُرْ إِلَىٰ إِلَٰهِكَ
 
الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا 

لَنُحَرِّقَنَّه ُ

ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ
 
فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا }
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الرابعة :
*

عند اعتباره تصنيف العلوم النافعة ،

 وحرب الكفار بالمعدات الحديثة ،

 والأذان على المنابر ،

 واتخاذ الربط والمدارس والمستشفيات ،

 وغير ذلك من وجوه البر والإحسان ،

 اتخاذ ذلك بدعة .


لقد سبقت منا مناقشة هذا الاعتبار

 في الدليل الخامس عشر ،

 وقد مللنا التكرار ، 

فيغني ذلك عن إعادته .

 إلا أننا نذكر المالكي حينما يرى 

أن محاربة الكفار بالمعدات الحديثة بدعة،

 نذكره بقوله تعالى:

{ وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ }[1] ،


 فهل يكون في امتثال أمر الله ابتداع ؟


رحمك الله أيها الشاطبي ، 

فقد أكدت لنا القول

 بأن أهل البدع

لا يستطيعون المناظرة
 
مع أهل العلم
 
لفقرهم إلى ما يسندهم في بدعهم

 من الأدلة الموجبة للإقناع .


===========
[1]  -  سورة الأنفال ، الآية : 60 .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الخامسة :
* 

عند قوله :

 ويصرح بهذا القيد ما وقع من أكابر الصحابة والتابعين من المحدثات ،

 التي لم تكن في زمنه صلى الله عليه وسلم .


ونقول للمالكي إن كان قصدك من هذا 

جمع القرآن ونشره ،

 وجعل الناس وراء إمام واحد في قيام رمضان ،

 وقتال أهل الردة ;

فقد مرت الإجابة عن ذلك 

بما يغنى عن إعادته ،


وإن كان القصد أن الصحابة والتابعين 

قد أحدثوا في الدين 

ما لم يكن على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ;

 فإن هذا كذب

 وافتراء 

وزور 

وبهتان ، 


فهم رضوان الله عليهم
 
أبعد الناس عن المخالفة ،

وأولى الناس بالاتباع والاقتداء ،

وأحرص الناس على الوقوف عند سنة رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم ،


ونتحدى المالكي وأحزابه 

وأبالسة الإنس والجن 

من دعاة السوء والابتداع 

أن ياتوا لنا بما يصدق عليه

 أن يكون بدعة مما يدعيه المالكي 

من إحداثات الصحابة وابتداعهم .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

سبحان الله ، 

يروي أصحاب رسول الله

 صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

" من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد ،

من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد ،

 إياكم ومحدثات الأمور
 
فإن كل محدثة بدعة 

وكل بدعة ضلالة 

وكل ضلالة في النار ،

عليكم بسنتي 

وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي

 تمسكوا بها

 وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ ،

 ما أحدث قوم بدعة 

إلا رفع الله مثلها من السنة " .


وما روي موقوفاً على أصحاب رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم

 كقول ابن مسعود : 

اتبعوا ولا تبتدعوا فقد كفيتم ، 


وقول حذيفة رضي الله عنه :

 كل عبادة لم يتعبّدها أصحاب رسول الله

 صلى الله عليه وسلم

فلا تعبّدوها ،

 فإن الأول لم يدع للآخر مقالاً ،

 فاتقوا الله يا معشر القرآء ،

وخذوا بطريق من كان قبلكم .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

سبحان الله ، 

يروون عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

 الأحاديث الصحيحة الصريحة 

في محاربة الابتداع والتحذير منه ،

 ثم يبتدعون ! ، 

إنه لبهتان عظيم ،


نشهد ببراءة أصحاب رسول الله
 
صلى الله عليه وسلم منه ،


 ونسأله تعالى أن ينتقم لأصحاب رسول الله

 ممن رماهم بهذا 

البهت والافتراء .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة السادسة :* 


عند قوله : 

ونحن اليوم قد أحدثنا مسائل كثيرة لم يفعلها السلف

 إلى آخر الدليل .


تمثيل المالكي على دعواه 

بأننا في هذا العصر قد أحدثنا 

بجمع الناس على إمام واحد آخر الليل

 لأداء صلاة التهجد

 مردود

بأن قيام رمضان ثابت 

عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قولاً وعملاً ،


فقد ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم

 الترغيب في قيام رمضان ،


 فقد قال 

من قام رمضان إيماناً واحتساباً

 غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ،


 ولم يعين صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة محدودة للقيام ،

 ولا وقتاً له معيناً من الليل ،

وقد ثبت أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم 

قام أول الليل ووسطه وآخره ،

 وأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاها جماعة .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ففي كتاب قيام الليل 

لأبي عبدالله محمد بن نصر المرزوي 

قال :

باب صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جماعة ليلاً 

تطوعاً في شهر رمضان ،. 

فذكر حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها ،

 وحديث جبير بن نفير عن أبي ذر المتقدميّن مما أوردنا ،

 وذكر حديث النعمان بن بشير بسنده ، 

قال :

قمنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في شهـر رمضان

ليـلة ثـلاث وعشريـن إلى نصف الليـل ، 

ثم قمنا معه ليلة سبع وعشرين 

حتى خفنا ألا ندرك الفلاح ، 

وكنا نسميه السحور .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال في باب اختيار قيام الليل على أوله :

طاووس سمع ابن عباس يقول :

 دعاني عمر أتغذى عنده ، يعني السحر ،

 فسمع هيعة الناس ،

 فقال : ما هذا ؟

فقلت: الناس خرجوا من المسجد ،

 قال ما بقي من الليل أفضل مما مضى. 


وقال الحسن :

كان الناس يصلون العشاء في شهر رمضان

 في زمان عمر بن الخطاب وعثمان بن عثمان ربع الليل الأول ، 

ثم يقومون الربع الثاني ، 

ثم يرقدون ربع الليل ويصلون فيما بين ذلك .


 وكان علي بن أبي طالب إذا تعشى في شهر رمضان 

هجع ثم يقوم إلى الصلاة فيصلي .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهذه الآثار صريحة

 في أن قيام الليل غير محدد بوقت ، 

ولا بعدد معين من الصلاة ، 

وأن إقامة صلاة الليل جماعة 

سواء كان ذلك في أول الليل أو وسطه أو آخره

 ثابت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 كما أن تعدد أداء صلاة القيام في رمضان

 ثابت عن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

وقد تلقت الأمة ذلك بالقبول ،

ولم يقل أحد من أهل العلم 

أن قيام التهجد آخر الليل جماعة بدعة ،

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إلا المالكي وأحزابه 

ممن لا يعتد بهم في قول أو عمل ،

 ولم يكن له ولأحزابه

 قصد في محاربة الابتداع ،

 وإنما قصده في ذلك
 
التلبيس والتدليس على الأمة

 بمشروعية الابتداع ،

 هداه الله وأعاده إلى الصواب .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومثـَّل المالكي للابتداع في زمننا

 بختم القرآن في قيام الليل ،

 وهذا أيضاً مردود 

بالآثار الكثيرة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

 وعن أصحابه وتابعيهم ،

وكلها تنص على الترغيب 

في تلاوة كتاب الله في قيام الليل 

حسبما تقتضي بذلك أحوالهم وقواهم .


 ففي قيام الليل لأبي عبدالله المروزي

 تحت باب مقدار القرآءة في كل ركعة في قيام الليل

 قال  ما نصه :

( السائب بن يزيد :

 أمر عمر بن الخطاب أبي بن كعب وتميم الداري

 أن يقوما للناس في رمضان ، 

فكان القارئ يقرأ بالمئتين ، 

حتى كنا نعتمد على العصي من طول القيام ،

 وما كنا ننصرف إلا في فروع الفجر ) ،

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إلى أن قال 

( أبو داود سأل أحمد 

عن الرجل يقرأ القرآن مرتين في رمضان ،

 يؤم الناس ،

 قال :

هذا عندي على قدر نشاط القوم ،

 وإن فيهم العمال ،

 وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم لمعاذ 

أفتان أنت ؟ .
 
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 

ما نصه :


( وأما قرآءة القرآن في التراويح 

فمستحب باتفاق أئمة المسلمين ،

 بل من أجلّ مقصود التراويح قرآءة القرآن فيها

 ليسمع المسلمون كلام الله ،

 فإن شهر رمضان فيه نزل القرآن ، 

وفيه كان جبريل يدارس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم القرآن ،

 وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود الناس ، 

وإن أجود ما يكون في رمضان

 حين يلقاه جبريل فيدارسه القرآن )[1] . اهـ .

==========
[1]  - انظر 23 ، ص 122 من مجموع الفتاوى .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي المغني لابن قدامة رحمه الله

 ما نصه :

( وسُئل أبو عبدالله عن الإمام في شهر رمضان 

يدع الآيات من السورة ، 

ترى لمن خلفه أن يقرأها ؟ 

قال : نعم ،

 ينبغي أن يفعل ، 

قد كانوا بمكة يوكلون رجلاً 

يكتب ما ترك الإمام من الحروف وغيرها ،

 فإذا كان ليلة الختمة أعاده ، 

وإنما استحب ذلك 

لتتم الختمة ويكمل الثواب )[1] . اهـ .


==========
[1]  - انظر ج 2 ، ص 172 من المغنى .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما دعاء ختم القرآن

 في تراويح رمضان أو قيامه ، 

فليس كما ذكره المالكي من الأمور المبتدعة ، 

وإنما هو من أعمال السلف الصالح ، 


وفي ذلك يقول ابن قدامة رحمه الله

 في المغنى نقلاً عن 

إمام أهل السنة وقامع البدعة ،

 الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رضي الله عنه

 ما نصه :

( قال الفضل بن زياد :

 سألت أبا عبدالله

 أختم القرآن أجعله في الوتر أو في التروايح ؟

 قال :

 اجعله في التراويح حتى يكون لنا دعاءين اثنين .

 قلت : كيف أصنع ؟ ،

 قال :

 إذا فرغت من آخر القرآن فارفع يديك قبل أن تركع ،

 وادع بنا ونحن في الصلاة ، 

وأطل القيام . قلت : بمَ أدعُ ؟ ،

 قال : بما شئت .

 قال :

 فقلت بما أمرني وهو خلفي يدعو ويرفع يديه .

 قال حنبل 

سمعت أحمد يقول في ختم القرآن :

 إذا فرغت من قرآءة { قل أعوذ بربِ الناس }

 فارفع يديك بالدعاء قبل الركوع .

 قلت : إلى أي شيء تذهب في هذا ؟، 

قال: رأيت أهل مكة يفعلونه ،

 وكان سفيان بن عيينة يفعله معهم بمكة .

 قال العباس بن عبد العظيم :

وكذلك أدركنا الناس بالبصرة وبمكة .

 ويروي أهل المدينة في هذا شيئاً ، 

وذكر عن عثمان بن عفان )[1]. اهـ .

==========
[1]  - انظر ج 2 ، ص 171 في المغنى .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما نداء المنادي بقوله :

 صلاة القيام أثابكم الله ،

 فعلى فرض أنه بدعة ،

 فليس لها وجود في غير الحرمين ،

 ولعلها من بقايا أمور [ زيدت ]،

 ورؤي أن الخطب في هذه يسير ،

 فبقيت 

مع أنها في الواقع مستندة إلى أصل

 هو مشروعية الإبلاغ للدخول في وقت الصلاة ، 

وهذا نوع من الإبلاغ ،

 وفيه مصلحة شرعية ،

 ويستند إلى أصل عام ،

 ولا يترتب عليه من المنكرات شيء مطلقاً ،

 كما أنه لا ينطبق عليه تعريف البدعة،

 فليس الإبلاغ للدخول في الصلاة محدث في الدين ، 


ومع ذلك فلو استغـنى عنه

 واقتصر على ما عليه بقية البلاد

 لكان ذلك أسلم و أكمل .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إلا أننا لا نسلم للمالكي 

تشبيهه هذه المسألة بالموالد والاحتفال بها ،

 إلا مع الفارق الكبير ، 

كالفارق بين السماء والأرض ، 

والعلم والجهل ،

 والنور والظلمات ،

 والحق والباطل ،


 لأن الموالد فضلاً عما هي في واقعها

بدعة واضحة جلية ;

 فإنها تشتمل على منكرات وشركيات ،

 لو كانت في حد ذاتها مشروعة

 لاتجه القول بحرمتها

 أشبه مسجد الضرار .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة السابعة :* 


عن تساؤل المالكي في هذا الدليل ،

 بعد إيراده جمع الناس على إمام واحد في التهجد ،

 وختم القرآن فيه ، ودعاء ختم القرآن ،

 وإعلام الناس بالقيام  ، واعتباره كل ذلك بدعاً ،

 إذا اعتبرنا احتفاله بالمولد بدعة .


ونقول له :

إنك بتشبيهك هذه الأمور بالمولد بين أمرين :

 إما أنك جاهل 

وفاقد لحاسة الإدراك العلمية ;

 لأنك تجمع في تشبيهك

 بين متضادين ومتناقضين ومتباينين ،

 كمن يجمع بين الحق والباطل ،

 والظلمات والنور ،

 لأن هذه الأمور مؤصلة شرعاً ،

 وقد تلقاها الخلف عن السلف الصالح ،

 وذكر السلف الصالح مستندهم في اعتبارها

 مما مر ذكره وإيضاحه .


 أما الاحتفالات بالموالد فلم تُعرف

إلا بعد أن انقرضت القرون الثلاثة المفضلة بأهلها 

أهل العلم والإيمان والتقى والصلاح والاتباع والاقتداء ، 

ثم ابتدعها ونادى بها

 من هو من شر خلق الله
 
القرامطة و الرافضة والفاطميون ، 

وتلقاها عنهم

أهل التصوف والدجل

 والغرام بالمحدثات ،

وجعلوا للاحتفالات بها

 هيئة تشتمل على الكثير من المنكرات 

مما مر ذكره و تكراره .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإما أنك أيها المالكي 

تدرك تنكبك عن الصرط السوي ; 

إلا أنك تريد المغالطة ، 

وإثارة الشبه ، 

وبلبلة الأفكار
 
كما يفعل المغضوب عليهم

 ممن عندهم علم لكنهم لم يعملوا به .


 ولثقتنا بعلم المالكي وذكائه وقوة إداركه 

وحبه للظهور ، 

وابتغاء الوجاهة بأي وسيلة ;

 فإننا نظن به الثانية  ، 

لتبقى له قاعدته الشعبية من الرعاع والسذج ،

 تقدم له آيات الإجلال والتقدير

بالانحناءات

والخضوع ،

ولحس الأيدي ،

وتلمس البركات . 


وإلا فنحن على ثقة كبيرة 

من أنه يدرك أن الاحتفالات بالمولد 

تجمع من المنكرات والشركيات

والوهميات والخيالات ما لا يخفى

 مما مر ذكره وتكراره .


يُلاحظ في هذا ،

أن صاحب الرسالة البتراء
 
لم يذكر الدليل السابع عشر 

لسهو أو غير ذلك

 مما يعرفه المؤلف .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* *محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل الثامن عشر 

مناقشته ثم رده* :-


وذكر المالكي الدليل الثامن عشر بقوله :

*الثامن عشر :
* 
قال الإمام الشافعي رضي الله عنه :

 ما أحدث وخالف كتاباً أو سنة أو إجماعاً أو أثراً فهو البدعة الضالة ، 

وما أحدث من الخير ولم يخالف شيئاً من ذلك فهو محمود . اهـ . 

وجرى الإمام العز بن عبد السلام والنووي كذلك وابن الأثير

 على تقسيم البدعة إلى ما أشرنا إليه سابقاً . اهـ .



سبق أن أوردنا نصوصاً عن مجموعة من أهل العلم 

منهم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وابن رجب 

والعز بن عبد السلام والشاطبي

 وابن النحاس وابن حجر العسقلاني ;

فيها انتقاد صريح وواضح

 لتقسيم البدعة إلى جائز ومحظور ، 

وقد تنزَّل بعضهم وأخذ بالتقسيم ، 

إلا أن الأقسام الجائزة عندهم

 لا تسمى بدعة إلا على سبيل اللغوي ، 

كما قال عمر في جمع الناس في التراويح على إمام واحد : 

نعمت البدعة هذه .

مما له أصل معتبر في الشرع ،

 وليس له مردود سيء .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك** محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقد مر بنا استعراض ما ذكروه من ذلك ، 

كجمع القرآن ونشره 

وتدوين علوم القرآن والحديث واللغة ،

 وإيجاد الأربطة والمدارس والمستشفيات والمدارس ; 

والرد على اعتبار ذلك بدعاً شرعية ،

 وذلك في الرد على الدليل الخامس عشر ،

 وتحدثنا عن كل مسألة من هذه المسائل ،

وبينا أن لها أصلاً معتبراً في الشرع ،

 وفي الصدر الأول من الإسلام ،


 وأن إيرادها لتشبيهها بالمولد والاحتفال به ،

 أو تشبيه المولد بها 

يعتبر مغالطة وسفهاً من المالكي ،

 إن لم يكن ذلك منه جهلاً وضلالا .

===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك** محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإذا أصر المالكي على أن هؤلاء العلماء الأجلاء

 يقصدون بتقسيمهم البدعة إلى حسن وقبيح ،

 إجازة إحداث بدع ،

فنحن أولاً لا نوافقه على إصراره ،

 لأن لهؤلاء العلماء الذين ذكرهم

 مقاماً محموداً في الاتباع 

والاقتداء

 والاهتداء 

والوقوف عند الحدود

 التي حدها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 وحذر من تجاوزها .

 لهم في ذلك مقام لا يجاريهم فيه

 إلا أسلافهم من الصحابة والتابعين .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك** محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعلى افتراض موافقتنا المالكي على فهمه السيء

 عن هؤلاء العلماء الأجلاء ;

فكل يُؤخذ من قوله ويُترك 

إلارسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

قال تعالى:

{ وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ 

وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا }[1] ،


 وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

" إن خير الحديث كتاب الله

 وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وشر الأمور محدثاتها

 وكل بدعة ضلالة " . 
 

===========
[1] -  سورة الحشر ، الآية : 7 .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك** محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال :

 " عليكم بسنتي

وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين

 من بعدي 

تمسكوا بها وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ ،

وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور

 فكل محدثة بدعة،

 وكل بدعة ضلالة ،

 وكل ضلالة في النار ". 


وقال:

 " من أحدث في أمرنا هذا

ما ليس منه

فهو رد " .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك** محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهذه أقوال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 وقد أمرنا الله سبحانه وتعالى بأخذها 

وقبولها والعمل بما تقتضيه ،

 وكلها ألفاظ صريحة وواضحة 

جاءت بلفظ العموم والحصر ، 

فليس فيها تخصيص عموم 

 ولا قيد إطلاق 

ولا استثناءات 

ولا تقسيمات .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك** محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فبربك أيها المالكي ;

أيجوز لنا أن نترك قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وما فيه من أمر ونهي وإلزام وتحذير وعموم ;

 ونقول قال فلان وقال فلان ؟ .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك** محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أين محبتك لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وتشدقك بالتعلق به ،

 والفرح والاستبشار بسيرته وشمائله ،

والحال أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم

ينهى عن البدع والمحدثات ، 

بلفظ العموم والحصر والاختصاص ، 


وتقول : قال فلان وقال علان ;

 إن البدعة تنقسم إلى قسمين جائز وممنوع ،

 وقبيح وحسن ، 

وممدوح ومذموم ؟

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك** محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد اشتد نكير ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما 

على من اعتبر قول أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما ،

 في أن الإفراد بالحج أفضل ،


وكان ابن عباس يرى التمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج واجب ،


 لحديث سراقة بن مالك حين أمرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

أن يجعلوها عمرة ، 

ويحلوا إذا طافوا بالبيت ،

 وسعوا بين الصفا والمروة ، 


فقال سراقة : 

ألعامنا هذا ، أم للأبد ؟

 فقال : بل للأبد .


 فقد جاءه رضي الله عنه من قال له :

 إن أبا بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما 

لا يريان التمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج ،

 ويريان أن إفراد الحج أفضل . 


فقال رضي الله عنه :


يوشك أن تنزل عليكم حجارة من السماء ،

 أقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وتقولون قال أبو بكر وعمر ؟ .

 فإذا كان هذا قـول بن عـباس رضي الله عـنه

 في الخليفتين الراشدين أبي بكـر وعمر،

 فكيف بمن ترك قول رسول الله
 
صلى الله عليه وسلم

لقول من هو دونهما ؟ .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك** محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد ثبت عن الشافعي رحمه الله قوله :

 أجمع العلماء على أن من استبانت له 

سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

لم يكن له أن يدعها

 لقول أحد .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك** محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رضي الله عنه : 

عجبت لقوم عرفوا الإسناد وصحته ، 

يذهبون إلى رأي سفيان . 


والله تعالى يقول :


{ فَلْيَحْذَرِ الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ 

أَنْ تُصِيبَهُمْ فِتْنَةٌ 

أَوْ يُصِيبَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ }[1] ،


أتدري ما الفتنة ؟ 

الفتنة الشرك . 

لعله إذا ردَّ بعض قوله 

أن يقع في قلبه شيء من الزيغ فيهلك . اهـ .


==========
[1]  - سورة النور ، الآية : 63 .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك** محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أهذه من المالكي محبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

 يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالعموم

وبالحصر وبالاختصاص 

في رد البدعة والتحذير منها ،

 وبيان مصيرها ومصير أصحابها والعاملين بها .

 يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 " وكل بدعة ضلالة " ، 


ويقول المالكي : لا ، 

ليست كل بدعة ضلالة .


 أهذا هو الفرح والاستبشار 

بهدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك** محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أنترك قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

 وما فيه من

 قول واضح 

ونص صريح 

وتوجيه راشد ،


 ونقول : قال الشافعي ، قال النووي ، قال ابن الأثير ، 

قال فلان ، قال علان ؟! 


حقاً يوشك أن تنزل 

على أهل هذا الاتجاه السيء

 حجارة من السماء 

مسوّمة عند ربك 

وما هي من الظالمين ببعيد .

*===========*
{ وَانْظُرْ إِلَىٰ إِلَٰهِكَ
 
الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا 

لَنُحَرِّقَنَّه ُ

ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ
 
فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا }

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك** محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل التاسع عشر 

مناقشته ثم رده* :-


وذكر المالكي الدليل التاسع عشر بقوله :


*الدليل التاسع عشر :
*
 كل ما تشمله الأدلة الشرعية ،

 ولم يقصد بإحداثه مخالفة الشريعة ولم يشتمل على منكر فهو من الدين ،

 وقول المتعصب إن هذا لم يفعله السلف ;

 ليس دليلاً له ، بل هو عدم دليل . 

كما لا يخفى على من مارس علم الأصول ،

 فقد سمى الشارع بدعة الهدى سنة ، 

و وعد فاعلها أجراً ، فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام :

 " من سنّ في الإسلام سنـّة حسنة فعُـمل بها بعده ،

 كتب له مثل أجر من عمل بها ولا ينقص من أجورهم شيء " . اهـ .


هذا الدليل هو في الواقع تكرار للدليل الخامس عشر ،

 وإذا كان الدليل الخامس عشر قد بسطه المالكي بقول 

جرت مناقشته ورده جملة وتفصيلا ،

 فإن هذا الدليل التاسع عشر هو إجمال واختصار

 للدليل الخامس عشر ،

 ونجاري المالكي في تكراره الممل ،


ونقول له :


إن الاحتفال بالمولد

لم تشمله الأدلة الشرعية العامة أو الخاصة ،

فلم يكن من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

ولا أصحابه 

ولا التابعين 

ولا تابعيهم احتفال بمولده صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

لا بشكل جماعي ،

ولا بشكل فردي ،

ولم تلق قصائد مدحه صلى الله عليه وسلم 

في ذكرى مولده المتكررة بتكرر السنين والأعوام ،


وإنما كانت تلقى في مناسبات تقتضيها الأحوال .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك** محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وما ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم 

من صومه يوم الإثنين من كل أسبوع ، 

وتعليله ذلك بأنه يوم ولد فيه ; 

لا يُعتبر دليلاً على إقامة احتفال سنوي ; 

فيه من المنكرات والشركيات والترهات 

ما الله به عليم ، 


فالأول خير محض ،


 والثاني إن لم يكن شراً محضاً 

فضرره لا يقابل ما فيه من خير إن وجد .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك** محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

 حينما سُـئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين والخميس ، 

قال :

 " إنهما يومان تعرض الأعمال فيهما على الله ،

 فأحب أن يُعرض عملي وأنا صائم " .


فصيام يوم الإثنين مسنون لعدة أحكام :

 أهمها أنه يوم ولد فيه ،

 ويوم أنزل عليه القرآن فيه ، 

ويوم تعرض فيه أعمال العباد .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك** محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونقول له أيضاً 

إن المولد أمر محدَث مخالف للشريعة الإسلامية ،

فليس له أصل في الإسلام ،

ولم يكن ممن يعتد بهم وتقتفى آثارهم 

في الاتباع والاهتداء والاقتداء 

من صحابة أو تابعين أو أتباع تابعين ،


 وإنما هو من ابتداع شر أهل الأرض

القرامطة والرافضة ،


ولو كان خيراً 

لسبقنا إليه من هم 

أحرص منا على ابتغاء الخير ،

وأفقه منا في معرفة طريق الخير ،

وأتقى منا في تتبع ما يهدي إلى الخير ، 

وأصدق منا محبة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ;

 وفيما تعنيه محبته من مناهج الخير ،

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك** محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد مات صلى الله عليه وسلم

 بعد أن تركها لنا محجة بيضاء ،

 ليلها كنهارها ،

لا يزيغ عنها إلا هالك ، 

وبعد أن نزلت عليه آخر آية من كتاب الله : 

{ الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ

 وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي 

وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الإِسْلامَ دِينًا }،


ولم يكن في إكمال الدين 

وإتمام النعمة 

وارتضاء الإسلام ديناً 

لنا أمر يدعو إلى إقامة الاحتفال بالمولد ،

فهل كان ربك نسيا ؟ 

تعالى وتقدَّس .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك** محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أم أن محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم قصَّر في أداء الرسالة ;

 حينما أغفل الأمر 

بإقامة الاحتفالات بمولده صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
 
هل أراد حرماننا من الأجر العظيم 

والقربة إلى الله تعالى ; 

حينما بخل علينا

 ببيان ما في إقامة المولد من الفضل الجمّ ،

 والخير الواسع ;


على ما يدَّعيه ويزعمه

شيخ البدعةمحمد علوي مالكي؟
 

سبحانك 

هذا بهتان عظيم  .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك** محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

موفق إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما القول بأن المولد لم يشتمل على منكر ،

 فهذا قول مردود جملة وتفصيلا، 

والمالكي نفسه يعلم كذبه

 وبطلان قوله .


ففي الموالد اختلاط الرجال بالنساء ، 

واستعمال أنواع المعازف ،

 وما فيها من الرقص والغناء  أفراداً وجماعات ،

وفيها من الإسراف في تقديم الموائد

 المشتملة على المآكل والمشارب مما تعرف منه وتنكر ،

 وفيها الاستجداء بطريق التحايل

 على العقول المعطلة .

*==================**
**الرد على* *الخرافيين**[**محمد علوي مالكي**]*




*داعية الشرك [محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي]**

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإذا كان المالكي يبرئ موالده 

من هذه الأمور المنكرة ;

 وإن كانت في الواقع 

هي الخصائص الرئيسية للاحتفالات بالمولد ;

 إذا كان المالكي ينكر هذه الأمور في موالده 


فإنه لا يستطيع أن ينكر ما هو أدهى فيها وأمر ،

لا يستطيع أن ينكر ما يتلى في موالده 

من المدائح النبوية 

المشتملة على

الغلو والإطراء والإفراط والتنطع ،

ورفع منزلة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

إلى مقام الربوبية والألوهية 

من المنع والعطاء

 والإحاطة الشاملة ،

 واعتباره ملجأ 

وملاذاً وصمداً ،

 وأن له مقاليد السموات والأرض ، 

وأنه نور لا ظل له في شمس ولا قمر ، 

وأن الخلق خلقوا لأجله ،

 وأن قبره أفضل من الكعبة ،

 وليلة مولده أفضل من ليلة القدر ، 

وأن له الحق في الإقطاع في الجنة ، 

وأنه يعلم الأمور الخمسة 

التي استأثر الله تعالى بعلمها :


{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ عِلْمُ السَّاعَةِ 

وَيُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الأرْحَامِ 

وَمَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ مَاذَا تَكْسِبُ غَدًا

 وَمَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ بِأَيِّ أَرْضٍ تَمُوتُ }[1] ، 

وأن أعمال أمته تعرض عليه ، 

إلى غير ذلك

 مما لم يقل به

أبو جهل وأبو لهب وأُبيّ بن خلف
 
وغيرهم من أئمة الكفر والشرك والطغيان ،

 ممن يعترفون لله تعالى بتوحيد الربوبية 

ويقولون في تبرير دعوتهم أصنامهم

 { مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى }[2] .


===========
[1]  -  سورة لقمان ، الآية : 34 .
[2]  -  سورة الزمر ، الآية : 3 .

*==================**
**الرد على* *الخرافيين**[**محمد علوي مالكي**]*




*داعية الشرك [محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي]**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*كما أن المالكي 

لا يستطيع أن ينكر ما تشتمل عليه موالده 

من الخيالات والوهميات 

في حضور الحضرة النبوية ، 

ووجوب القيام لها إجلالاً واحتراماً .


 حيث فتح هذا الاعتقاد للشيطان وأعوان الشيطان وأتباع الشيطان

من الإنس والجن أبواب اختلال الأمة ، 

وإبعادها عن الموارد الصافية في الشريعة الإسلامية ، 

حيث أعطى هذا الاعتقاد مردوداً سيئاً في تفرق الأمة ، 

وفساد اعتقادها ،

 وانتشار فرق الضلال فيما بينها ;

 من قاديانية

 واسماعيلية 

ونصيرية 

وطرق متعددة للمتصوفة

 والروافض .

==================**
**الرد على* *الخرافيين**[**محمد علوي مالكي**]*




*داعية الشرك [محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي]**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أفبعد هذا يستطيع المالكي أن يقول 

أن موالده لا تشتمل على منكر ؟ ،

 وإن كنا قد كشفنا ما عليه موالده

من منكرات وشركيات ،

 وإذا كان المالكي بقدر ما وهبه الله من عقل

 يستطيع به إدراك الحق من الباطل ،

 فهل يعترف لنا بعد ذلك 

ببدعية موالده ، 

وأنها خالية من الدليل الشرعي ،

 ومخالفة للمقتضيات الشرعية ،

 ومشتملة على المفاسد والمنكرات ،

 وفتح أبوابالشرك بالله

 على أوسع مصاريعها ؟ .

*==================**
**الرد على* *الخرافيين**[**محمد علوي مالكي**]*




*داعية الشرك [محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي]**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل العشرون 

مناقشته ثم رده* :-


وذكر المالكي الدليل العشرين بقوله :

*الدليل العشرون :
*
 أن الاحتفال بالمولد إحياء لذكرى المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وذلك مشروع عندنا في الإسلام ، 

فأنت ترى أن أكثر أعمال الحج 

إنما هي إحياء لذكريات مشهودة ومواقف محمودة ،

 فالسعي بين الصفا والمروة ورمي الجمرات والذبح بمنى ; 

كلها حوادث ماضية سابقة يحي المسلمون ذكراها 

بتجديد صورتها في الواقع .اهـ .


لقد كنا نحسن الظن بالمالكي ،

 وبأنه على مستوى طيب من العلم والفهم والإدراك ،

 ولكننا بعد ان قرأنا له ما سجلته

يده الزائغة المشلولة
 
ويراعه المسموم ، 

أدركنا أن الرجل 

في غياهب الجهالات والضلالات ،

 ومن أطوع جنود إبليس

 للدعوة إلى الشرك بالله ،

والزج بالأمة إلى جاهلية جهلاء ، 

بل إلى ما لم تكن عليه جاهلية أبي جهل

وأبي لهب وأُبي بن خلف

 وغيرهم من أقطاب الكفر

والشرك والطغيان ،

*===========*
{ وَانْظُرْ إِلَىٰ إِلَٰهِكَ
 
الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا 
لَنُحَرِّقَنَّه ُ

ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ
 
فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا }
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإنما إلى جاهلية 

تكفر بوحدانية الله تعالى في ربوبيته ، 

حينما ينادي المالكي وأتباعه 

بأن محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم ، شريك لله

في مقاليد السموات والأرض، 

وأن له حق الإقطاع في الجنة ،

وأن له العلم الشامل ،

 ومن ذلك علم اللوح والقـلم والروح 

والأمـور الخمسة التي ذكر الله اختصاصه بها ، 

وأن قبره أفضل من الكعبة ، 

وليلة مولده أفضل من ليلة القدر ، 

وأنه نور لا ظل له في شمس ولا قمر ، 

إلى آخر ترهات المالكي وأباطيله ، 

ومحدثاته وغرائبه وعجائبه 

مما ذكره في كتابه السيء 

( الذخائر المحمدية ) ،

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإلى جاهلية 

تكفر بوحدانية الله تعالى في ألوهيته ; 

حينما يعطي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

من التقديس والإجلال 

ما يجب أن يختص الله تعالى به ،


 فيعتبره الملجأ 

والملاذ 

ومفرّج الكربات العظام ،

 وأنه إن توقف 

عن تفريج الكربة 

فمن ذا يُسأل بعده .


قال إمامه البوصيري :


يا أكرم الخلق ما لي من ألوذ به 

 سواكَ عند حلول الحادث العمم


وقال إمامه البكري :

ونــــادِه إن أزمـــة أنــشـبــت 

 أظفارها واستحكم المعضل 

قـد مسنـي الكــرب وكـم مـرة

فـرَّجتَ كرباً بعضه يعضل


عجِّـل بإذهـاب الذي أشـتـكـي 

 فإن توقـفـت فـمن ذا أســألُ

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كم أنا متألم من قسوتي على المالكي ، 

ووصفه بأوصاف مؤلمة ،


ولكنه الغضب في سبيل الله تعالى ،

 والقسوة في مجال توحيد الله تعالى ، 

والغيرة على حقوق الله تبارك وتعالى ، 

والتأسي بعبد الله ورسوله نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 فقد كان شديد الغيرة على حقوق الله ،

 شديد الحرص على حماية جناب التوحيد ،

 شديد الحرص على أن تعرف أمته منزلته 

التي أنزله الله إياها .


ففي سنن النسائي بسند جيد

 عن أنس رضي الله عنه ، 


أن ناساً قالوا :

 يا رسول الله ، يا خيرنا ، و ابن خيرنا ،

 وسيدنا وابن سيدنا ،

 فقال : 

*" يا أيها الناس قولوا بقولكم 

**ولا يستهوينكم الشيطان** ،

 أنا محمد عبد الله ورسوله ،

**ما أحب أن ترفعوني فوق منزلتي
**
 التي أنزلني الله عز وجل* " ،


فقد أنكر صلى الله عليه وسلم عليهم 

قولهم هذا الإطراء ،

 وعلل ذلك بأن الشيطان قد يدخل على الناس

لإفساد دينهم من هذا الباب ، 

فسدّه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

وقطع دابر كل ذريعة توصل إليه .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والله سبحانه وتعالى حسيب المالكي
 
وأشياخه وأئمته وأتباعه
 
الذين قاموا بفتح باب الشرك بالله على هذه الأمة ،

وغلوا في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

 وأطروه كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم ،


 فإن النصارى قالوا : إن عيسى ابن الله .

 والمالكي وأحزابه قالوا إن محمداً شريك الله 

في مقاليد السموات والأرض ،

 وأنه الملتجأ والملاذ ، 

وأن من علومه علم اللوح والقلم والروح ،

 وأنه مفرِّج الكربات

 إلى آخر ما في قائمة المالكي 

من أنواع الشرك بالله في ربوبيته وألوهيته .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نعم إن المالكي في دليله العشرين ،

 يقول : 

طالما أن الحج عبارة عن إحياء ذكريات لوقائع  تاريخية ; 

في السعي و في رمي الجمار وفي الذبح 

فلماذا لا نسجل مثل هذه الوقائع كالموالد والإسراء والمعراج ونحو ذلك .

سبحان الله

  لم يكتف المالكي

بإشراك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع ربه 

في الألوهية والربوبية ،


 حتى تطاولت نفسه 

على الاشتراك مع الله

تبارك وتعالى

في التشريع .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لا ندري هل الرجل في مستوى علمي

 يسمح لنا بأن نكرر عليه ما سبق

 أن ذكرناه عن أهل العلم ; 

من منعهم القياس في العبادات ،

 وأن تشبيه الابتداع في الدين

برعاية المصالح أو الاستحسان

تشبيه في غير محله ،


 لأن العبادات مبنية على التوقيف

وخفاء العلل التفصيلية 

التي هي شرط في قيام القياس ،

 وذكرنا كلاماً طويلاً للشاطبي يبينه ويوضحه ؟ ،

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نعم لا ندري 

هل الرجل في مستوى علمي
 
يسمح لنا بمناقشته المناقشة العلمية ،


 أم أن الرجل غاوٍ

في متاهات الابتداع والإحداث ،

 والعمل على ابتناء قاعدة شعبية 

تسودها روح الغباء 

والجهل 

والضلال 

والسذاجة،


 وطرح العقول في رفوف الزوايا ،

 حتى يتم له الدجل والتهريج ،

 وتقدم له آيات الإجلال والتقدير

 من الأقوال والأفعال .

*===========*
{ وَانْظُرْ إِلَىٰ إِلَٰهِكَ
 
الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا 

لَنُحَرِّقَنَّه ُ

ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ
 
فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا }
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد كررنا القول

 بأننا ملزمون بالاتباع 

لا بالابتداع ،

 وأننا ملزمون بالاقتداء والاهتداء

 بما عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ،


 وأننا محذرون بلسان رسول رب العالمين ،

 صاحب المقام المحمود

 والحوض المورود ،

 من لا ينطق عن الهوى ،

 من أمرنا الله تبارك وتعالى بطاعته ،

 وأخذ ما آتانا به :

{ وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ

 وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا }[1] ، 


محذرون عن

الابتداع والإحداث في الدين .


==========
[1]  -  سورة الحشر ، الآية : 7 .

 
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فلقد ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله : 

" من أحدثَ في أمرنا هذا 

ما ليس منه فهو رد . 

من عمل عملاً

ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد .

إياكم ومحدثات الأمور ،

 فإن كل محدثة بدعة ،

 وكل بدعة ضلالة ،

 وكل ضلالة في النار "

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وتأدب أصحابه بأدبه صلى الله عليه وسلم

 في إنكار الابتداع 

والتحذير من الوقوع فيه ، 


فابن مسعود رضي الله عنه يقول : 

اتبعوا ولا تبتدعوا

 فقد كفيتم .


 وحذيفة بن اليمان أمين سر رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : 

كل عبادة لم يتعبّدها أصحاب رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم

فلا تعبّدوها ،

 فإن الأول لم يدع للآخر مقالاً ،

 فاتقوا الله يا معشر القرآء ، 

فخذوا بطريق من قبلكم . 

فلقد تركها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

 محجة بيضاء ليلها كنهارها 

لا يزيغ عنها إلا هالك . 

لا خير إلا دل الأمة عليه ،

ولا شر إلا حذرها عنه ، 
بلغ الرسالة أتم بلاغ ،

 وأدى الأمانة أحسن أداء ،

 ونصح صلى الله عليه وسلم لأمته نصحاً 

كان تحقيقـاً وتأكيداً وتطبيقـاً عملياً ،

لقوله تعالى :

 { لَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ 

عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُمْ 

بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ }[1] .

فهل بعد هذا نترك هذه المحجة البيضاء ،

 وهذه الشريعة السمحة الكاملة 

لنسمع مع المالكي 

مقالة إبليس على لسانه ؟ 


==========
[1]  -  سورة التوبة ، الآية : 128 .

 
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

جزاكم الله خيرا 
أرجو منك أخي الكريم ألا تضع روابط في كل مشاركة والاكتفاء بتوقيعكم الذي يتيحه برنامج المجلس لئلا يضطر إخوانك في الإشراف إلى حذفها وإهدار وقتكم, نفع الله بكم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن قول المالكي بأن في الحج ذكريات لوقائع تاريخية ، 

يجدر بنا أن نأخذ بمثلها في المولد ونحوه ،

يذكرنا بقصة حدوث الشرك في الأرض وكيف بدؤه .


ففي صحيح البخاري

 عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما في قوله :


{ وَقَالُوالَا تَذَرُنَّ آلِهَتَكُمْ 

وَلا تَذَرُنَّ وَدًّا وَلا سُوَاعًا 

وَلا يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْرًا }[1] ،


 قال هذه أسماء رجال صالحين من قوم نوح ،

 فلما هلكوا أوحى الشيطان إلى قومهم

 أن انصبوا إلى مجالسهم التي كانوا يجلسون فيها أنصابا ،

 وسموها بأسمائهم ، ففعلوا  و لم تعبد ،

 حتى إذا هلك أولئك ونُسي العلم ; عُبدت .


قال ابن القيّم رحمه الله : 

قال غير واحد من السلف :

 لما ماتوا عكفوا على قبورهم

ثم صوروا تماثيلهم ، 

ثم طال عليهم الأمد فعبدوهم . اهـ .
 
============
[1]  -  سورة نوح ، الآية : 23 .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل الحادي والعشرون
مناقشته ثم رده* :-



ثم ذكر المالكي الدليل الحادي والعشرين بقوله :

*واحد وعشرون :* 
كل ما ذكرناه سابقاً من الوجوه في مشروعية المولد ;
إنما هو في المولد الذي خلا من المنكرات المذمومة التي يجب الإنكار عليها ،
أما إذا اشتمل المولد على شيئ مما يجب الإنكار عليه كاختلاط الرجال بالنساء ،
و ارتكاب المحرمات ،
وكثرة الإسراف مما لا يرضى به صاحب المولد الشريف صلى الله عليه وسلم ;
فهذا لا شك في تحريمه ومنعه ،
لما اشتمل عليه من المحرمات ، 
لكن تحريمه حينئذ يكون عارضاً لا ذاتياً ،
كما لا يخفى على من تأمل ذلك . اهـ .


هذا في الواقع ليس دليلاً وإنما هو احتراز منه ، 

بأن موالده لا تشتمل 

على الرقص والغناء والاختلاط والإسراف في الموائد ،

فإذا اشتمل المولد على شيء من ذلك

كان محرماً لا لذاته ;

وإنما لما اعترضه من منكر يزال ،

فتبقى للمولد مشروعيته ،

هكذا يريد المالكي ويقرر.

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد كررنا القول 

بأن ما تشتمل عليه موالد المالكي

 من الكفر بالله في ألوهيته وربوبيته ، 

وانتهاك حرمات العقول 

بإلزامها بالأخذ بحضور الحضرات الصالحة 

من نبوية وغيرها لهذه الاجتماعات ، 

وتعين القيام لها احتراماً وإجلالاً ; 

هذه الموالد المشتملة على هذه الأمور الشركية 

أشد إثماً 

وأعظم ذنباً، 

وأولى بالإنكار ،

 وأجدر ألا تكون ممن يؤمن بالله رباً ،

وبالإسلام ديناً ، 

وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبياً ورسولاً .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وما نفاه المالكي عن موالده 

يعتبر من المعاصي

التي يدخل أصحابها تحت رحمة الله ومشيئته ،

إن شاء عذبهم بها ،

وإن شاء رحمهم فغفر لهم .


وما أثبتته كتبه في الموالد

يعتبر من الأمور الشركية


التي قال الله تعالى عنها :

{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ 

وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ 

وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ

فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالاً بَعِيدًا }[1] ،


وقال :

{ إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ
 
فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ

وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ 

وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أنصار }[2] .


وبناء على ما سبق لنا من بسط وتوضيح وتفصيل

لوجوه ردنا موالد المالكي ،

و إن خلت من الاختلاط والأغاني والرقص ;

فإننا نكتفي بذلك ،

ونحيل عليه .
 

=============
[1] - سورة النساء ، الآية : 116 .
[2] - سورة المائدة ، الآية : 72 .  

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*رد* *افتراء**المالكي* 
*
على* *شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية**

أنه أجاز المولد*

*~~~~~~~*

وبعد أن استكمل المالكي

مزاعمه الاستدلالية الواحدة والعشرين ; 

أورد ما زعمه رأياً لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في المولد ،

وقد أورده بشكل فيه التلبيس والتدليس ،

وعلى طريقة من يقف على المصلين 


في قوله تعالى : 

{ فَوَيْلٌ لِلْمُصَلِّينَ *

الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنْ صَلاتِهِمْ سَاهُونَ }[1] ،


ولو كان المالكي ذا أمانة علمية 

وخوف من الله تعالى ;

 لما تجرأ على أن ينسب لعالم كبير 

يُعتبر من أشد عباد الله إنكاراً للبدعة ، 

وأولاهم تحقيقاً وتطبيقاً للسنة ، 

أن ينسب له رأياً في إجازة المولد ،


حيث قال عنه ما نصه:

( رأي الشيخ ابن تيمية في المولد يقول : 

قد يُثاب بعض الناس على فعل المولد ..) 

إلى آخر ما ذكره .

 
 ===========
[1] - سورة الماعون ، الآية : 4 – 5 .  

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد سبق أن ذكرنا رأيه رحمه الله 

في الجزء الثالث والعشرين من مجموع فتاواه ، 

ويحسن بنا أن نعيد ماله تعلق بالموضوع ، 

فقد قال رحمه الله :


( فلو قوماً اجتمعوا بعض الليالي على صلاة تطوع ، 

من غير أن يتخذوا ذلك عادة راتبة 

تشبه السنة الراتبة لم يكره .

لكن اتخاذه عادة دائرة بدوران الأوقات مكروه ، 

لما فيه من تغيير الشريعة ، 

وتشبيه غير المشروع بالمشروع ،


ولو ساغ ذلك لساغ أن يعمل صلاة أخرى وقت الضحى ،

أو بين الظهر والعصر ، 

أو تراويح في شعبان ،

أو أذان في العيدين ، 

أو حج إلى الصخرة ، 

وهذه تغيير لدين الله ،

وتبديل له ، 

وهكذا القول في ليلة المولد وغيرها ). اهـ.

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونجدنا الآن مضطرين إلى نقل ما قاله

شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله

في كتابه 

(اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم )

عن البدعة ونقد تقسيماتها ، 

ورأيه في المولد ،

ونعتذر للقارئ عن طول ما سننقل عن الشيخ من كتابه ،

لأننا في الواقع مضطرون إلى ذلك 

لأمرين :

*أحدهما :* 

أن مقام الابتداع أمر خطير ،

وباب دخل منه الشيطان لإفساد العقيدة على المسلمين ، 

فقام بوساوسه وهمزاته ولمزاته ونفثاته ، 

ففرَّق المسلمين إلى ما تفرق عليه أهل الكتاب ، 

وإذا أعطانا شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله
 
نَفَسه في الحديث عن موضوع ما

فإنما هي درر العلم وجواهره ،

فهو رحمه الله ينظر بنور الله ،

يعطي المقام حقه ،

والخصم مستحقه ،

وقد أعطانا رحمه الله نَفَسه 

في بحث البدعة ونقد تقسيماتها ،

وذكر الأمثلة التطبيقية لها ،

وذلك بأسلوب علمي 

مبني على التأصيل والتقعيد ،

مما لا يسع الخصم المنصف

إلا التسليم والقبول .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الأمر الثاني :
* 

أن المالكي عامله الله بعدله 

فيما نسبه للشيخ ;

قد افترى على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، 

وذكر عنه أنه يقول بجواز المولد وبإثابة فاعله .

فنحن هنا نورد كلامه رحمه الله 

وإن كان طويلاً 

إلا أنه يوضح رأيه في الموضوع ،

ويظهر حقيقة الافتراء عليه من المالكي ،

ويرد شبهاته 

وشبهات أشياخه 

مشائخ الابتداع،

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فقد قال رحمه الله :-

*فـصـــل*

ومن المنكرات في هذا الباب :

سائر الأعياد والمواسم المبتدعة. 


فإنها من المنكرات المكروهات ، 

سواء بلغت الكراهة التحريم أو لم تبلغه .

*وذلك :* 
أن أعياد أهل الكتاب والأعاجم

نُهي عنها لسببين :


أحدهما :
 
أن فيها مشابهة للكفار .


والثاني :

أنها من البدع .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> جزاكم الله خيرا 
> أرجو منك أخي الكريم ألا تضع روابط في كل مشاركة والاكتفاء بتوقيعكم الذي يتيحه برنامج المجلس لئلا يضطر إخوانك في الإشراف إلى حذفها وإهدار وقتكم, نفع الله بكم


؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فما أُحدث من المواسم والأعياد فهو منكر 

وإن لم يكن فيه مشابهة لأهل الكتاب ،


لوجهين :


أحدهما :


أن ذلك داخل في

مسمى البدع والمحدثات ، 


فيدخل فيما رواه مسلم في صحيحه

عن جابر قال :

( كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

إذا خطب احمرت عيناه ،

وعلا صوته ، واشتد غضبه ، 

حتى كأنه منذر جيش ،

يقول : صبحكم ومساكم .

ويقول : بعثت أنا والساعة كهاتين 

– ويقرن بين إصبعيه السبابة والوسطى – 

ويقول : أما بعد ، 

فإن خير الحديث كتاب الله ،

وخير الهدي هدي محمد ،

وشر الأمور محدثاتها ،

وكل بدعة ضلالة ) .


وفي رواية للنسائي

( وكل ضلالة في النار ) .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفيما رواه أيضاً في الصحيح 

عن عائشة رضي الله عنها 

عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : 


( من عمل عملاً 

ليس عليه أمرنا
فهو رَد ).

وفي لفظ في الصحيحين 

( من أحدثَ في أمرنا هذا
ما ليس منه 
فهو رَد ) .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي الحديث الصحيح

الذي رواه أهل السنن عن العرباض بن سارية 

عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :


( إنه من يعش منكم من بعدي فسيرى اختلافاً كثيرا ،

فعليكم بسنتي 

وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين من بعدي ،

تمسكوا بها وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ .

وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور ،

فإن كل بدعة ضلالة ) .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذه قاعدة 

قد دلت عليها السنة والإجماع ،

مع ما في كتاب الله من الدلالة عليها أيضاً .


قال تعالى :


{ أَمْ لَهُمْ شُرَكَاءُ

 شَرَعُوا لَهُمْ مِنَ الدِّينِ

مَا لَمْ يَأْذَنْ بِهِ اللَّهُ }[1] .


فمن ندب إلى شيء يتقرب به إلى الله ، 

أو أوجبه بقوله أو فعله ،

من غير أن يشرعه الله ; 

فقد شرع من الدين

ما لم يأذن به الله .


ومن اتبعه في ذلك 

فقد اتخذه شـريكـاً لله ، 

شرع له من الدين ما لم يأذن به الله .


==========
[1] - سورة الشورى ، الآية : 21 
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نعم قد يكون متأولاً في هذا الشرع ،

فيغفر له لأجل تأويله ; 

إذا كان مجتهداً الاجتهاد 

الذي يُعفى فيه عن المخطئ ،

ويُثاب أيضاً على اجتهاده ، 

لكن لا يجوز اتباعه في ذلك ،

كما لا يجوز اتباع سائر من قال أو عمل 

قولاً أو عملاً

قد علم الصواب في خلافه ، 

وإن كان القائل أو الفاعل 

مأجوراً أو معذوراً ،

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد قال سبحانه : 

{ اتَّخَذُوا أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ

وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ 

وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُوا إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا

لا إِلَهَ إِلاّ هُوَ 

سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ }[1] ،


قال عدي بن حاتم للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :


( يا رسول الله ، ما عبدوهم ،

قال :

ما عبدوهم ،

ولكن أحلوا لهم الحرام فأطاعوهم ، 

وحرَّموا عليهم الحلال فأطاعوهم ) .


==========
[1] - سورة التوبة ، الآية : 31 .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فمن أطاع أحداً في دين لم يأذن به الله 

من تحليل أو تحريم أو استحباب او إيجاب ; 

فقد لحقه من هذا الذم نصيب ،

كما يلحق الآمر الناهي أيضاً نصيب .


ثم قد يكون كل منهما معفواً عنه لاجتهاده ;

ومثاباً أيضاً على اجتهاده ، 

فيتخلف عنه الذم لفوات شرطه ،

أو لوجود مانعه ،

وإن كان المقتضى له قائماً ،


ويلحق الذم من يبين له الحق فيتركه ،

أو من قصَّر في طلبه حتى لم يتبين له ،

أو أعرض عن طلب معرفته

لهوى أو لكسل أو نحو ذلك .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأيضاً فإن الله عاب على المشركين شيئين .


*أحدهما :
*
أنهم قد أشركوا به ما لم ينزل به سلطاناً .


*والثاني :*

 تحريمهم ما لم يحرمه الله عليهم . 


وبين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك 

فيما رواه مسلم عن عياض بن حمار ، 

عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :


(* قال الله تعالى* :

*إني جعلت عبادي حنفاء ،

فاجتالتهم الشياطين ،

**وحرمت عليهم** ما أحللت لهم ،

وأمرتهم أن* *يشركوا بي* *ما لم ينزل به سلطاناً* ) ،


*قال سبحانه :*

{* سَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا

لَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ* *مَا أَشْرَكْنَا وَلا آبَاؤُنَا 

وَلا حَرَّمْنَا** مِنْ شَيْءٍ* }[1] ، 


*فجمعوا بين الشرك والتحريم ، 
**
والشرك يدخل فيه كل عبادة لم يأذن الله بها ،

فإن المشركين يزعمون 

أن عبادتهم إما واجبة ، وإما مستحبة ،

وإن فعلها خير من تركها .

ثم منهم 

من عبد غير الله

ليتقرب بعبادته إلى الله ،

ومنهم من ابتدع ديناً عبدوا به الله 

في زعمهم ،

كما أحدثه النصارى 

من أنواع العبادات المحدثة* .


==========
[1] - سورة الأنعام ، الآية : 148 . 


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأصل الضلال في أهل الأرض

 إنما نشأ من هذيـن :


إما اتخاذ دين لم يشرعـه الله ،
 
أو تحريم ما لم يحرمه الله .


ولهذا كان الأصل الذي بنى الإمام أحمد

وغيره من الأئمة عليه مذاهبهم ، 

أن أعمال الخلق تنقسم إلى

 عبادات يتخذونها دينا،

ينتفعون بها في الآخرة ،

أو في الدنيا والآخرة ،

وإلى عادات ينتفعون بها في معايشهم .


فالأصل في العبادات

أن لا يشرع منها

إلا ما شرعه الله ، 


والأصل في العادات

أن لا يحظر منها إلا ما حظره الله .


وهذه المواسم المحدثة 

إنما نهي عنها 

لما حدث فيها من الدين الذي يتقرب به ، 

كما سنذكره إن شاء الله .

**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/


*
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*واعلم أن هذه القاعدة 

– وهي الاستدلال بكون الشيء بدعة على كراهته – 

قاعدة عامة عظيمة ،

وتمامها بالجواب عما يعارضها.


وذلك :
 
أن من الناس من يقول :

البدع تنقسم إلى قسمين : حسنة وقبيحة ، 


بدليل قول عمر رضي الله عنه في صلاة التروايح 

( نعمت البدعة هذه ) ، 

وبدليل أشياء من الأقوال والأفعال

 أُحدثت بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

وليست بمكروهة ،

أو هي حسنة للأدلة الدالة على ذلك 

من الإجماع أو القياس .

**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وربما يضم إلى ذلك

من لم يُحكم أصول العلم 

ما عليه كثير من الناس ; 

من كثير من العادات ونحوها .

فيجعل هذا أيضاً من الدلائل 
على حسن بعض البدع ،

إما بأن يجعل ما اعتاده هو ومن يعرفه إجماعاً ،

وإن لم يعلم قول سائر المسلمين في ذلك ،

أو يستنكر تركه لما اعتاده ،

بمثابة مَن 

{ وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ وَإِلَى الرَّسُولِ

قَالُوا حَسْبُنَا مَا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا }[1] ،

وما أكثر ما قد يحتج بعض من يتميز 

من المنتسبين إلى علم أو عبادة ،
بحجج ليست من أصول العلم 

التي يُعتمد في الدين عليها .
* *

==========
[1] - سورة المائدة ، الآية : 104 .* *===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والغرض :

أن هذه النصوص الدالة على ذم البدع ;

معارضة بما دل على حسن بعض البدع ، 

إما من الأدلة الشرعية الصحيحة ، 

أو من حجج بعض الناس

التي يعتمد عليها بعض الجاهلين ، 

أو المتأولين في الجملة .*

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثم هؤلاء المعارضون لهم هنا مقامان :

أحدهما : 

أن يقولوا :

إذا ثبت أن بعض البدع حسن وبعضها قبيح ;

فالقبيح ما نهانا عنه الشرع ،

أما ما سكت عنه من البدع فليس بقبيح ،

بل قد يكون حسناً .

فهذا مما قد يقوله بعضهم .*

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المقام الثاني :* 

*أن يُقال عن بدعة سيئة ; 

هذه بدعة حسنة ،

 لأن فيها من المصلحة كيت وكيت ، 

وهؤلاء المعارضون يقولون :

ليست كل بدعة ضلالة .


 والجواب : 

إما أن القول 

( أن شر الأمور محدثاتها ، 

وأن كل محدثة بدعة ضلالة ،

 وكل ضلالة في النار ) 

والتحذير من الأمور المحدثة ;


فهذا نص رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،

فلا يحل لأحد

أن يدفع دلالته

على ذم البدع ،

ومن نازع في دلالته فهو مراغم .*

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما المعارضات ،

فالجواب عنها بأحد قولين :


إما بأن يُقال :

ما ثبت حُسنه فليس من البدع ، 

فيبقى العموم محفوظاً لا خصوص فيه .


وإما أن يُقال :

ما ثبت حُسنه فهو مخصوص من هذا العموم ، 

فيبقى العموم محفوظاً لا خصوص فيه ،


وإما أن يقال :

ما ثبت حسنه فهو مخصوص من العموم ;

والعام المخصوص دليل 

فيما عدا صورة التخصيص ،


فمن اعتقد أن بعض البدع 

مخصوص من هذا العموم 

احتاج إلى دليل يصلح للتخصيص ،

وإلا كان ذلك العموم اللفظي

موجباً للنهي .


ثم المخصص هو الأدلة الشرعية
 
من الكتاب والسنة والإجماع

نصاً واستنباطاً .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما عادة بعض البلاد أو أكثرها ، 

وقول كثير من العلماء أو العباد

أو أكثرهم ونحو ذلك ;


فليس مما يصلح أن يكون معارضاً

لكلام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 

حتى يُعارَض به .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن اعتقد أن أكثر هذه العادات المخالفة للسنن

مجمع عليها ،

بناء على أن الأمة أقرتها ولم تنكرها ; 

فهو مخطئ في هذا الاعتقاد .

فإنه لم يزل ولا يزال في كل وقت 

من ينهى عن عامة العادات المحدثة المخالفة للسنة.

ولا يجوز دعوى إجماع بعمل بلد

أو بلاد من بلدان المسلمين ،

 فكيف بعمل طوائف منهم ؟ .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإذا كان أكثر أهل العلم 

لم يعتمدوا على عمل علماء أهل المدينة

وإجماعهم في عصر مالك ، 

بل رأوا السنة حُجة عليهم ، 

كما هي حجة على غيرهم ، 

مع ما أوتوه من العلم والإيمان ;


 فكيف يعتمد المؤمن العالم

على عادات أكثر من اعتادها عامة ،

أو مَن قيدته العامة ، 

أو قوم مترئسون بالجهالة ، 

لم يرسخوا في العلم ،

ولا يعدون من أولي الأمر ،

ولا يصلحون للشورى ،

ولعلهم لم يتم إيمانهم بالله وبرسوله ،


أو قد دخل معهم فيها بحكم العادة

قوم من أهل الفضل عن غير رويّة 

أو لشبهة أحسن أحوالهم فيها

أن يكونوا فيها بمنزلة المجتهدين من الأئمة والصديقين ؟ .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والاحتجاج بمثل هذه الحجج ،

والجواب عنها معلوم أنه ليس طريقة أهل العلم ،

لكن لكثرة الجهالة

قد يستند إلى مثلها خلق كثير من الناس ، 

حتى من المنتسبين إلى العلم والدين ،


وقد يبدو لذوي العلم والدين فيها مستند آخر

من الأدلة الشرعية ، 

والله يعلم أن قوله بها وعلمه لها 

ليس مستنداً آخر من الأدلة الشرعية ;

وإن كان شبهة ،


وإنما هو مستند إلى أمور

ليست مأخوذة

عن الله ولا عن رسوله ، 

من أنواع المستندات التي يستند إليها 

غير أولي العلم والإيمان ،


وإنما يذكر الحجة الشرعية حجة على غيره ،

ودفعاً لما يناظره .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والمجادلة المحمودة :*

إنما هي بإبداء المدارك ، وإظهار الحجج ، 

التي هي مستند الأقوال والأعمال ، 

وأما إظهار الاعتماد 

على ما ليس هو المعتمد في القول والعمل ،

فنوع من النفاق 

في العلم والجدل والكلام والعمل .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأيضاً :* 

لا يجوز حمل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم

( كل بدعة ضلالة ) 

على البدعة التي نهى عنها بخصوصها ،

لأن هذا تعطيل لفائدة هذا الحديث ،

فإن ما نهى عنه من الكفر والفسوق وأنواع المعاصي ;

قد علم بذلك النهي أنه قد أبيح محرم ، 

وسواء كان بدعة أو لم يكن بدعة ، 

فإذا كان لا منكر في الدين إلا ما نهى عنه بخصوصه ، 

سواء كان مفعولاً 

على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

أو لم يكن 

وما نهى عنه ;

فهو منكر ، 

سواء كان بدعة أو لم يكن ، 

صار وصف البدعة عديم التأثير

لا يدل وجوده على القبح ،

ولا عدمه على الحسن ،

بل يكون قوله ( كل بدعة ضلالة ) ،

بمنزلة قوله ( كل عادة ضلالة ) ،

أو ( كل ما عليه العرب والعجم فهو ضلالة ) ،

ويراد بذلك أن ما نهي عنه من ذلك فهو الضلالة ، 

وهذا تعطيل للنصوص 

من نوع التحريف والإلحاد ;

ليس من نوع التأويل السائغ ، 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفيه من المفاسد أشياء .


*أحدها :
* 

سقوط الاعتماد على هذا الحديث ،

فإن ما علم أنه منهي عنه بخصوصه 

فقد علم حكمه بذلك النهي ، 

وما لم يعلم فلا يندرج في هذا الحديث ،

فلا يبقى في هذا الحديث فائدة ،


مع كون النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ،

كان يخطب به في الجمع ،

ويعده من جوامع الكلم .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الثاني :* 

أن لفظ البدعة يكون اسماً عديم التأثير ،

فتعليق الحكم بهذا اللفظ أو المعنى 

تعليق له بما لا تأثير له ;

كسائر الصفات العديمة التأثير .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الثالث :*

أن الخطاب بمثل هذا

إذا لم يقصد إلا الوصف الآخر 

– وهو كونه منهياً عنه – 

كتمان لما يجب بيانه ،

وبيان لما لم يقصد ظاهره ،


فإن البدعة والنهي الخاص 

بينهما عموم وخصوص ،


إذ ليس كل بدعة جاء عنها نهي خاص ، 

وليس كل ما جاء فيه نهي خاص بدعة ،

فالتكلم بأحد الاسمين وإرادة الآخر ; 

تلبيس محض ، 

لا يسوغ للمتكلم إلا أن يكون مدلساً ، 

كما لو قال ( الأسود ) وعني به الفرس 

أو ( الفرس ) وعني به الأسود .

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الرابع : 


أن قوله 

( كل بدعة ضلالة ،
 
وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور ) ،


إذا أراد بهذا ما فيه نهي خاص

كان قد أحالهم في معرفة المراد بهذا الحديث 

على ما لا يكاد يحيط به أحد ،

ولا يحيط بأكثره إلا خواص الأمة ،

ومثل هذا 

لا يجوز بحال .*

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الخامس :
 

أنه إذا أريد به ما فيه من النهي الخاص 

كان ذلك أقل

مما ليس فيه نهي خاص من البدع ، 

فإنك لو تأملت البدع التي نهي عنها بأعيانها ، 

وما لم ينه عنها بأعيانها ; 

وجدت هذا الضرب هو الأكثر ،


واللفظ العام
 
لا يجوز أن يُراد به

الصور القليلة أو النادرة .*
 
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فهذه الوجوه وغيرها ; 

توجب القطع بأن

هذا التأويل فاسد ، 

لا يجوز حمل الحديث عليه ، 


سواء أراد المتأول أن يعضد التأويل بدليل صارف

أو لم يعضده ، 


فإن على المتأول بيان جواز إرادة المعنى 

الذي حمل الحديث عليه من ذلك الحديث ،

ثم بيان الدليل الصارف إلى ذلك .


وهذه الوجوه 

تمنع جواز إرادة هذا المعنى بالحديث ،


فهذا الجواب

عن مقامهم الأول .*

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأما مقامهم الثاني


فيقال : 

هَبْ أن البدع تنقسم إلى حسن وقبيح ،

فهذا القدر لا يمنع أن يكون هذا الحديث


دالاً على قبح الجميع ،

لكن أكثر ما يقال :

أنه إذا ثبت هذا حسن ;

يكون مستثنى من العموم ، 


وإلا فالأصل 

أن كل بدعة ضلالة .*

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فقد تبين أن الجواب عن كل ما يعارض به 

من إنه حسن وهو بدعة ; 

إما بأنه ليس بدعة ،

 وإما بأنه مخصوص ،


فقد سلمت دلالة الحديث ،

وهذا الجواب 

إنما هو عما ثبت حُسنه .*

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فأما أمور أخرى قد يُظن أنها حسنة 

وليست بحسنة ، 

أو أمور يجوز أن تكون حسنة ، 

ويجوز أن لا تكون حسنة ; 

فلا تصلح المعارضة بها ،


بل يجاب عنها بالجواب المركب ، 

وهو :

 إن ثبت أن هذا حسن فلا يكون بدعة ،

أو يكون مخصوصاً ، 

وإن لم يثبت أنه حسن 

فهو داخل في العموم .

**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وإذا عرفت أن الجواب عن هذه المعارضة

بأحد الجوابين فعلى التقديرين :


الدلالة من الحديث باقية ،


لا تُرَد بما ذكروا ، 

ولا يحل لأحد

أن يقابل هذه الكلمة الجامعة

من رسول الله صلى الله وسلم الكلية ، 

وهي قوله

 ( كل بدعة ضلالة )

بسلب عمومها ،

وهو أن يقال :

ليست كل بدعة ضلالة ،

فإن هذا إلى مشاقة الرسول 

أقرب منه إلى التأويل .*

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*بل الذي يقال فيما يثبت به حسن الأعمال ، 

التي قد يقال هي بدعة ،

إن هذا العمل المعين مثلاً ليس ببدعة ، 

فلا يندرج في الحديث ، 


أو إن اندرج ;

لكنه مستثنى من هذا العموم لدليل كذا وكذا ،

الذي هو أقوى من العموم ،


مع أن الجواب الأول أجود .*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وهذا الجواب فيه نظر .

فإن قصد التعميم المحيط

 ظاهر من نص رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

بهذه الكلمة الجامعة ، 

فلا يعدل عن مقصوده 

– بأبي هو وأمي 

صلى الله عليه وسلم .*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فأما صلاة التراويح :

فليست بدعة في الشريعة ،

بل هي سنة ،


بقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفعله ،

فإنه قال :

( إن الله فرض عليكم صيام رمضان

وسننتُ لكم قيامه ) .


ولا صلاتها جماعة بدعة ، 

بل هي سنة في الشريعة ،

بل قد صلاها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الجماعة

في أول شهر رمضان ليلتين ، بل ثلاثاً ، 

وصلاها أيضاً في العشر الآواخر في جماعة مرات ، 

وقال :

( إن الرجل إذا صلى مع الإمام حتى ينصرف 

كُتب له قيام ليلة ) ،


لما قام بهم حتى خشوا أن يفوتهم الفلاح .

رواه أهل السنن .


وبهذا الحديث احتج أحمد وغيره 

على أن فعلها في الجماعة أفضل 

من فعلها في حال الانفراد .*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وفي قوله هذا ;

ترغيب في قيام شهر رمضان خلف الإمام ، 

وذلك أوكد من أن يكون سنـّة مطلقة . 


وكان الناس يصلونها جماعة في المسجد

على عهده صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

ويقرُّهم ، 

وإقراره سنـّة منه صلى الله عليه وسلم .*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأما قول عمر

( نعمت البدعة هذه ) ،

فأكثر المحتجين بهذا 

- لو أردنا أن نثبت حكماً بقول عمر الذي لم يخالف فيه –

لقالوا ( قول الصاحب ليس بحجة ) ،


 فكيف يكون حجة لهم في خلاف 

قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ 

ومن اعتقد أن قول الصاحب حجة 

فلا يعتقده إذا خالف الحديث .*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فعلى التقديرين : 

لا تصلح معارضة الحديث 

بقول الصاحب .


نعم يجوز تخصيص عموم الحديث 

بقول الصاحب الذي لم يخالف ، 

على إحدى الروايتين ،

فيفيدهم هذا حسن تلك البدعة ،

أما غيرها فلا .

**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثم نقول:

أكثر ما في هذا تسمية عمر تلك بدعة ;

مع حسنها، 

وهذه تسمية لغوية ، 

لا تسمية شرعية ،


وذلك أن ( البدعة ) في اللغة :

تعم كل ما فُعل ابتداء من غير مثال سابق ، 


وأما البدعة الشرعية :

فكل ما لم يدل عليه دليل شرعي .

**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فإذا كان نص رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

قد دل على استحباب فعل أو إيجابه بعد موته ،

أو دل عليه مطلقاً ولم يعمل به بعد موته ; 

ككتاب الصدقة الذي أخرجه أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه ،

فإذا عمل أحد ذلك العمل بعد موته 

صح أن يسمى بدعة في اللغة ، 

لأنه عمل مبتدأ ، 


كما أن نفس الدين الذي جاء به النبي 

صلى الله عليه وسلم

يسمى بدعة ،

ويسمى محدثاً في اللغة . 


قالت رسل قريش للنجاشي 

عن أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

المهاجـرين إلى الحبشـة 


( إن هؤلاء خرجوا من دين آبائهم ،

ولم يدخلوا في دين الملك ، 

وجاءوا بدين مُحدَث لا يُعرف ) .

**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثم إن ذلك العمل الذي يدل عليه الكتاب والسنة 

ليس بدعة في الشريعة ، 

وإن سُمي بدعة في اللغة ، 


فلفظ ( البدعة ) في اللغة

 أعم من لفظ ( البدعة ) في الشريعة ،


وقد عُـلم أن قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

( كل بدعة ضلالة ) 

لم يُرد به كل عمل مبتدأ ،

فإن دين الإسلام بل كل دين جاءت به الرسل ;

فهو عمل مبتدأ ،


وإنما أراد : 

ما ابتدئ من الأعمال 

التي لم يشرعها هو

صلى الله عليه وسلم .*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وإذا كان كذلك ،

فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

قد كانوا يصلون قيام رمضان على عهده جماعة وفرادى ،

وقد قال لهم في الليلة الثالثة والرابعة لما اجتمعوا :

( إنه لم يمنعـني أن أخرج إليكم 

إلا كراهة أن يُـفرض عليكم ، 

فصلوا في بيـوتـكم ، 

فإن أفضل صلاة المرء في بيته إلا المكتوبة ) ،


فعلـل صلى الله عليه وسلم عدم الخروج بخشية الافتراض ،

فعلم بذلك أن المقتضى للخروج قائم ،

وأنه لولا الافتراض لخرج إليهم . 

**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فلما كان في عهد عمر جمعهم على قارئ واحد ، 

وأسرج المسجد ، 

فصارت هذه الهيئة 

– وهي هيئة اجتماعهم في المسجد

على إمام واحد مع الإسراج – 

عملاً لم يكونوا يعملونه من قبل ،

فسمي بدعة ، 

لأنه في اللغة يُسمى كذلك ،


وإن لم يكن بدعة شرعية ، 

لأن السنة اقتضت أنه عمل صالح 

لولا خوف الافتراض ،

وخوف الافتراض قد زال

بموته صلى الله عليه وسلم ،


فانتفى المعارض .

*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وهكذا جمع القرآن ،

فإن المانع من جمعه على عهد رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم 

كان أن الوحي كان لا يزال ينزل ، 

فيغيّر الله ما يشاء ، ويحكم ما يريد ،


فلو جمع في مصحف واحد 

لتعسر أو تعذر تغييره كل وقت ،


فلما استقر القرآن بموته صلى الله عليه وسلم

واستقرت الشريعة بموته صلى الله عليه وسلم 

أمن الناس من زيادة القرآن ونقصه ،

وأمنوا من زيادة الإيجاب والتحريم ، 

والمقتضى للعمل قائم بسنته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 


فعمل المسلمون بمقتضى سنته ،

وذلك العمل من سنته ، 

وإن كان يسمى هذا في اللغة بدعة ،

*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وصار هذا كنفي عمر ليهود خيبر ونصارى نجران 

ونحوهم من أرض العرب ، 

فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عهد بذلك في مرضه ،

فقال: 

( أخرجوا اليهود والنصارى من جزيرة العرب ) ،

وإنما لم ينفذه أبو بكر رضي الله عنه 

لاشتغاله عنه بقتال أهل الردة ، 

وبشروعه في قتال فارس والروم ،

وكذلك عمر لم يمكنه فعله في أول الأمر

لاشتغاله بقتال فارس والروم ، 

فلما تمكن من ذلك ;

فعل ما أمر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وإن كان هذا الفعل

قد يسمى بدعة في اللغة ،

كما قال له اليهود

( كيف تخرجنا وقد أقرنا أبو القاسم ؟ ) ،*
 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وكما جاءوا إلى علي رضي الله عنه في خلافته 

فأرادوا منه إعادتهم ، 

وقالوا ( كتابك بخطك )

فامتنع من ذلك ، 


لأن ذلك الفعل من عمر 

كان بعهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

وإن كان محدثاً بعده ، 

مغيراً لما فعله هو صلى الله عليه وسلم .*
 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وكذلك دفعه إلى أهبان بن صيفي سيفاً ، 

وقوله :

( قاتل به المشركين ، 

فإذا رأيت المسلمين قد اقتتلوا فاكسره ) ، 


فإن كسره لسيفه وإن كان محدثاً 

حيث لم يكن المسلمون يكسرون سيوفهم

على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 ولكن هو بأمره صلى الله عليه وسلم .*
 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وكذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

( خذوا العطاء ما كان عطاء ،

فإذا كان عوضاً عن دين أحدكم فلا تأخذوه ) ،

فلما صار الأمراء يعطون مال الله لمن يعينهم على أهوائهم 

وإن كانت معصية ;

كان من امتنع من أخذه متبعاً لسنة رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

وإن كان ترك قبول العطاء من أولي الأمر محدثاً ، 


لكن لما أحدثوا ما أحدثوه 

أحدث لهم حكم آخر بسنة رسول الله

صلى الله عليه وسلم .*
 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومن هذا الباب : 

قتال أبو بكر لمانعي الزكاة ،

فإنه وإن كان بدعة لغوية 

من حيث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

لم يقاتل أحداً

على إيتاء الزكاة فقط ،


لكن لما قال : 

( أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله ، 

وأن محمداً رسول الله ، 

فإذا فعلوا ذلك 
عصموا مني دماءهـم وأموالهـم إلا بحقها ،

وحسابهم على الله ) .


وقد علم أن الزكاة من حق لا إله إلا الله ،

فلم يعصم بمجرد قولها من منع الزكاة ، 


كما بينه في الحديث الآخر الصحيح : 

( حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله ، 

وأن محمداً رسول الله ،

ويقيموا الصلاة ، 

ويُؤتوا الزكاة ) ،

وهذا باب واسع .*
 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والضابط في هذا 

- والله أعلم- 


أن يُقال إن الناس لا يحدثون شيئاً 

إلا لأنهم يرونه مصلحة ،


إذ لو اعتقدوه مفسدة لم يحدثوه ،

فإنه لا يدعوا إليه عقل ولا دين .*
 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فما رآه المسلمون مصلحة 

نُظر في السبب المحوج إليه ،

فإن كان السبب المحوج إليه 

أمراً حدث بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

لكن تركه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

من غير تفريط منا ; 

فهنا قد يجوز إحداث ما تدعو الحاجة إليه ،


وكذلك تركه 

إن كان المقتضى لفعله قائماً على عهد رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم 

لكن تركه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

لمعارض قد زال بموته .*
 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأما ما لم يحدث سبب يحوج إليه ،

أو كان السبب المحوج إليه بعض ذنوب العباد ; 

فهنا لا يجوز الإحداث .

 فكل أمر يكون المقتضى لفعله على عهد رسول الله

صلى الله عليه وسلم 

موجوداً لو كان مصلحة ولم يُفعل ;

يُعلم أنه ليس بمصلحة .*
 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأما ما حدث المقتضى له بعد موته 

من غير معصية الخالق ;

قد يكون مصلحة .


ثم هنا للفـقهاء طريقان :

أحدهما :

أن ذلك يُفعل ما لم يُنـه عنه .

وهذا قول القائلين بالمصالح المرسلة .*
 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والثاني :

أن ذلك لا يفعل ما لم يُؤمر به .

وهو قول من لا يرى إثبات الأحكام بالمصالح المرسلة .

وهؤلاء ضربان : 

منهم من لا يثبت الحكم

إن لم يدخل تحت دليل من كلام الشارع أو فعله أو إقراره ،

وهم نفاة القياس .


ومنهم من يثبته بلفظ الشارع أو بمعناه ،

وهم القياسيون .*
 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فأما ما كان المقتضى لفعله موجوداً لو كان مصلحة ،

وهو مع هذا

لم يشرعه ، 

فوضعه تغيير لدين الله تعالى ، 


وإنما أدخله فيه 

من نسب إلى تغيير الدين

من الملوك والعلماء والعباد ،

أو من زلِّ منهم باجتهاد ،


كما روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه سلم

وغير واحد من الصحابة 

( إن أخوف ما أخاف عليكم زلة عالم ،

أو جدال منافق بالقرآن ،

وأئمة مضلون ) .*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فمثال هذا القسم :

الأذان في العيدين ،

فإن هذا لما أحدثه بعض الأمراء

أنكره المسلمون لأنه بدعة ، 

فلو لم يكن كونه بدعة دليلاً على كراهته،

وإلا لقيل:هذا ذكر الله ، 

ودعاء للخلق إلى عبادة الله ،

فيدخل في العمومات

كقوله تعالى :

{ اُذْكُرُوا اللَّه ذِكْرًا كَثِيرًا }[1] ،


وقوله تعالى :

{ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ قَوْلًا مِمَّنْ دَعَا إِلَى اللَّهِ }[2] .

أو يقاس على الأذان يوم الجمعة ،


فإن الاستدلال على الأذان في العيدين

 أقوى من الاستدلال على حُسْن أكبر البدع .*


===========
[1] - سورة الأحزاب ، الآية 41 .
[2] - سورة فصلت ، الآية : 33 .  


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي*




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*بل يقال : 

ترك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم له 

مع وجود ما يعتقد مقتضياً، 

وزوال المانع ; 

سنـّة ، 

كما أن فعله سنـّة .


فلما أمر بالأذان في الجمعة ،

وصلى العيدين بلا أذان ولا إقامة ، 

كان ترك الأذان فيهما سنـّة ، 


فليس لأحد 

أن يزيد في ذلك ،


بل الزيادة في ذلك

كالزيادة في أعداد الصلاة ،

وأعداد الركعات ،

أو الحج ،*
 
*===============*
*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/




*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فإن رجلاً لو أحب أن يصلي الظهر خمس ركعات وقال :

هذا زيادة عمل صالح ، 

لم يكن له ذلك .


وكذلك لو أراد أن ينصب مكاناً آخر

يُقصد لدعاء الله فيه وذكره ، 

لم يكن له ذلك ،


وليس له أن يقول : هذه بدعة حسنة ،


بل يقال له :

كل بدعة ضلالة** .
*
*===============*
*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/




*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ونحن نعلم أن هذا ضلالة 

قبل أن نعلم نهياً خاصاً عنها ،

أو نعلم ما فيها من المفسدة ،


فهذا مثال لما حدث ، 

مع قيام المقتضى له وزوال المانع ، 

لو كان خيراً 

فإن كل ما يبديه المحدث لهذا من المصلحة ،

أو يستدل به من الأدلة 

قد كان ثابتاً على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

ومع هذا 

لم يفعله رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم ،


فهذا الترك سنـّة خاصة ، 

مقدمة على كل عموم وكل قياس .*
 

*===============*
*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/




*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومثال ما حدثت الحاجة له من البدع

بتفريط من الناس 

تقديم الخطبة على الصلاة في العيدين ، 


فإنه لما فعله بعض الأمراء أنكره المسلمون ،

لأنه بدعة ، 

واعتذار من أحدثه 
**
بأن الناس قد صاروا ينفضّون قبل سماع الخطبة ،

وكانوا على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

لا ينفضّون حتى يسمعوا

أو أكثرهم .*
 
*===============*
*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/




*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فيقال له : 

سبب هذا تفريطك ،


فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يخطبهم خطبة 

يقصد بها نفعهم وتبليغهم وهدايتهم ،

وأنت تقصد إقامة رياستك ، 


وإن قصدت صلاح دينهم

فلست تعلمهم ما ينفعهم ،


فهذه المعصية منك

لا تبيح لك

إحداث معصية أخرى ،


بل الطريق في ذلك

أن تتوب إلى الله 

وتتبع سنـّة نبيه ،

وقد استقام الأمر . 

وإن لم يستقم 

فلا يسألك الله إلا عن عملك

لا عن عملهم .

**===============*
*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/




*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وهذان المعنيان مَن فهمهما

انحل عنه كثير من شُبه البدع المحدَثة ،


فإنه قد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

أنه قال :

( ما أحدث قوم بدعة

إلا نزع الله عنهم 

من السنـّة مثلها ) .*
 

*===============*
*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/




*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقد أشرت إلى هذا المعنى فيما تقدم ، 

وبيّـنت أن

الشرائع أغذية القلوب ،


فمتى ما اغتذت القلوب بالبدع 

لم يبقَ فيها فضل للسنن ،

فتكون بمنزلة من اغتذى بالطعام الخبيث . 


وعامة الأمراء إنما أحدثوا أنواعاً من السياسات الجائرة ، 

من أخذ أموال لا يجوز أخذها ، 

وعقوبات على الجرائم لا تجوز ،

لأنهم فرّطوا في المشروع 

من الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر،


**===============*
*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/




*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإلا فلو قبضوا ما يسوغ قبضه ،

ووضعوه حيث يسوغ وضعه ،

طالبين بذلك إقامة دين الله

لا رياسة أنفسهم ،

وأقاموا الحدود المشروعة 

على الشريف والوضيع ، 

والقريب والبعيد ،

متحررين في ترغيبهم وترهيبهم 

للعدل الذي شرعه الله ;


لما احتاجوا إلى المكوس الموضوعة ،

ولا إلى العقوبات الجائرة ،

ولا إلى من يحفظهم من العبيد والمستعبدين ، 


كما كان 

الخلفاء الراشدون 

وعمر بن عبد العزيز 

وغيرهم من أمراء بعض الأقاليم .


*===============*
*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/




*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وكذلك العلماء إذا أقاموا كتاب الله ، 

وفقهوا ما فيه من البينات التي هي حجج الله ،

وما فيه من الهدى 

الذي هو العلم النافع والعمل الصالح ،

وأقاموا حكمة الله

التي بعث بها رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي سنته ;

لوجدوا فيها من أنواع العلوم النافعة

ما يحيط بعلم عامة الناس ،

ولميزوا حينئذ بين المحق والمبطل من جميع الخلق ، 

بوصف الشهادة التي جعلها الله لهذه الأمة ،

حيث يقول الله عز وجل : 

{ وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا

لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ }[1]،

ولاستغنوا بذلك

عما ابتدعه المبتدعون
 
من الحجج الفاسدة ،

التي يزعم الكلاميون أنهم ينصرون بها أصل الدين، 

ومن الرأي الفاسد 

الذي يزعم القياسيون أنهم يتمون به فروع الدين ،


وما كان من الحجج صحيحاً ، 

ومن الرأي سديداً 

فذلك له أصل 

في كـتاب الله وسنـّة رسوله ،

فهمه من فهمه ،

وحرمه من حرمه** .*


============
[1] - سورة البقرة ، الآية : 143 .


 *===============*
*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/




*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وكذلك العباد ; 

إذا تعبّدوا بما شرع الله 

من الأقوال والأعمال ظاهراً وباطناُ ،

وذاقوا طعم الكلم الطيب ، 

والعمل الصالح الذي بعث الله به رسوله ;

لوجدوا في ذلك من الأحوال الزكية ، 

والمقامات العلية ، والنتائج العظيمة ; 

ما يغنيهم عما قد حدث في نوعه ، 

كالتغبير ونحوه من السماعات المبتدعة 

الصارفة عن سماع القرآن ، 


وأنواع من الأذكار والأوراد لفَّـقها بعض الناس ،


أو في قدره كزيادات من التعبّدات

 أحدَثها من أحدثها

 لنقص تمسكه بالمشروع منها ،*
 

*===============*
*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/




*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وإن كان كثير من العباد والعلماء بل والأمراء 

قد يكون معذوراً فيما أحدثه لنوع اجتهاد .


فالغرض أن يعرف الدليل الصحيح ،

وإن كان التارك له قد يكون معذوراً لاجتهاده ، 

بل قد يكون صديقاً عظيماً ، 


فليس من شرط
 
الصديق أن يكون قوله كله صحيحاً ،

وعمله كله سنـّة ، 

إذ قـد يكون بمنزلة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وهذا باب واسع .*
 

*===============*
*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/




*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والكلام في أنواع البدع وأحكامها وصفاتها 

لا يتسع له هذا الكتاب ،


وإنما الغرض التنبيه

على ما يزيل شبهة المعارضة للحديث الصحيح الذي ذكرناه ،

و التعريف بأن النصوص الدالة على ذم البدع

مما يجب العمل بها.*


*===============*
*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/




*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والوجه الثاني

في ذم المواسم والأعياد المحدثة :

ما تشتمل عليه من الفساد في الدين ،

واعلم أنه ليس كل واحد ; 
بل ولا أكثر الناس يدرك فساد هذا النوع من البدع ،
ولا سيما إذا كان من جنس العبادات المشروعة ، 
بل أولو الألباب هم الذين يدركون بعض ما فيه من الفساد ، 
والواجب على الخلق
اتباع الكتاب والسنـّة ، 
وإن لم يدركوا ما في ذلك من المصلحة والمفسدة ، 

فننبّـه على بعض مفاسدها .*


*===============*
*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/




*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فمن ذلك ;

أن من أحدثَ عملاً في يوم ، 
كإحداث صوم أول خميس من رجب ، 
والصلاة في ليلة تلك الجمعة
التي يسميها الجاهلون
صلاة الرغائب مثلاً ، 

وما يتبع ذلك من إحداث أطعمة وزينة ،
وتوسيع في النفقة ،
ونحو ذلك ;

فلا بد أن يتبع هذا العمل
اعتقاد في القلب .*

*===============*
*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/




*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وذلك ;

لأنه يعتقد أن هذا اليوم أفضل من أمثاله ، 

وأن الصوم فيه 

مستحب فيه استحباباً زائداً

على الخميس الذي قبله ،

والذي بعده مثلاً ، 

وأن هذه الليلة أفضل من غيرها من ليالي الجمع ،

وأن الصلاة فيها

أفضل من الصلاة في غيرها من ليالي الجمع ، خصوصاً ، 

وسائر الليالي عموماً ، 

إذ لولا قيام هذا الاعتقاد في قلبه

أو في قلب متبوعه ;

لما انبعث القلب لتخصيص هذا اليوم والليلة ، 

فإن الترجيح من غير مرجح ممتنع .*


*===============*
*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/




*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وهذا المعنى قد شهد له الشرع بالاعتبار

 في هذا الحكم ،

ونص على تأثيره ، 

فهو من المعاني المناسبة المؤثرة ، 


فإن مجرد المناسبة مع الاقتران 

يدل على العلة عند من يقول بالمناسب الغريب ،

وهم كثير من الفقهاء من أصحابنا وغيرهم ، 

ومن لا يقول إلا بالمؤثرة ; 


فلا يكتفى بمجرد المناسبة ،

حتى يدل الشرع على أن مثل ذلك الوصف 

مؤثر في مثل ذلك الحكم ،


وهو قول كثير من الفقهاء أيضاً من أصحابنا وغيرهم .


وهؤلاء إذا رأوا أن في الحكم المنصوص

معنى قد أثر في مثل ذلك الحكم ،

في موضوع آخر ،

عللوا ذلك الحكم المنصوص به .*


*===============*
*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/




*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهنا *قول ثالث* 

قاله كثير من أصحابنا وغيرهم أيضاً وهو :

أن الحكم المنصوص لا يُعلل

 إلا بوصف

دلَّ الشرع على أنه معلل به ،

ولا يكتفى بكونه علل به نظيره أو نوعه .



*===============*
*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/




*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وتلخيص الفرق بين الأقوال الثلاثة :

 أنا إذا رأينا الشارع قد نص على الحكم 
ودلَّ على علته ، 

كما قال في الهرة 

( إنها ليست بنجس 
إنها من الطوافين عليكم والطوافات ) .

فهذه العلة تسمى المنصوصة أو المومى إليها ،

علمت مناسبتها أو لم تعلم ،

فيعمل بموجبها باتفاق الطوائف الثلاث ،

وإن اختلفوا :

هل يسمى هذا قياساً ، أو لا يسمى ؟ .*

  *
===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومثاله في كلام الناس:

ما لو قال السيد لعبده:

لا تُدخل داري فلاناً ، 

فإنه مبتدع ، 

أو فإنه أسود ونحو ذلك ، 

فإنه يفهم منه : 

أنه لا يُدخل داره من كان مبتدعاً ،

أو من كان أسود . 

وهو نظير أن يقول :

لا تدخل داري مبتدعاً ولا أسودا .


ولهذا نعمل نحن بمثل هذا من باب الإيمان ، 


فلو قال :

لا لبست هذا الثوب الذي يمنُّ به عليَّ فلان ;

حنث بما كانت مِنته فيه 

مثل مِنته وهو ثمنه 

ونحو ذلك .*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأما إذا رأينا الشارع قد حكم بحكم

ولم يذكر علته ، 

لكن قد ذكر علة نظيره أو نوعه ،

مثل أنه جوَّز للأب

 أن يزوج ابنته الصغيرة البكر بلا إذنها ، 

وقد رأيناه جوَّز له الاستيلاء على مالها

 لكونها صغيرة ،

فهل نعتقد أن علة النكاح هي الصغر مثلاً ؟ . 

كما أن ولاية المال كذلك ،


أم نقول : 

بل قد يكون لنكاح الصغيرة علة أخرى ،

وهي البكارة مثلاً ، 

فهذه العلة هي المؤثرة .

أي قد بين الشارع تأثيرها في حكم منصوص ، 

وسكت عن بيان تأثيرها 

في نظير ذلك الحكم .*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فالفريقان الأولان

يقولان بها ، 

وهو في الحقيقة إثبات للعلة بالقياس ،

فإنه يقول : 

كما أن هذا الوصف أثر في الحكم في ذلك المكان ، 

كذلك يؤثر فيه في هذا المكان .

والفريق الثالث :
 
لا يقول بها إلا بدلالة خاصة ،

لجواز أن يكون النوع الواحد من الأحكام

له علل مختلفة .*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومن هذا النوع : 

أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم

( نهى عن بيع الرجل على بيع أخيه ،

أو أن يسوم الرجل على سوم أخيه ،

أو يخطب الرجل على خطبة أخيه ) .


فيعلل ذلك بما فيه من فساد ذات البين ، 


كما علل به في قوله :

( لا تنكح المرأة على عمتها ، 

ولا على خالتها ، 

فإنكم إذا فعلتم ذلك ; 

قطعتم أرحامكم ) .


وإن كان هذا المثال يظهر التعليل فيه

ما لا يظهر في الأول ;

فإنما ذاك

لأنه لا يظهر فيه وصف مناسب للنهي إلا هذا .*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأكبر دليل خاص على العلة ونظيره 

من كلام الناس ;

أن يقول : 

لا تعط هذا الفقير فإنه مبتدع ،

ثم يسأله فقير آخر مبتدع ، 

فيقول : لا تعطه ، 

وقد يكون ذلك الفقير عدواً له ،

فهل يحكم بأن العلة هي البدعة ، أم يتردد ؟

لجواز أن تكون العلة هي العداوة .*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأما إذا رأينا الشارع قد حكم بحكم ،

ورأينا فيه وصفاً مناسباً له ،

لكن الشارع لم يذكر تلك العلة ،

ولا علل بها نظير لك الحكم في موضوع آخر ;


فهذا هو الوصف المناسب الغريب ،

لأنه لا نظير له في الشرع ، 

ولا دلَّ كلام الشارع وإيماؤه عليه .*



*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على الصوفي الضال محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فجوَّز الفريق الأول اتباعه ،

ونفاه الآخران .


وهذا إدراك لعلة الشارع ،

بنفس عقولنا من غير دلالة منه ،

كما أن الذي قبله إدراك لعلته بنفس القياس على كلامه ،

والأول إدراك لعلته بنفس كلامه .


ومع هذا فقد تعلم علة الحكم المعين بالسبر ،

وبدلالات أخرى .*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على الصوفي الضال محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فإذا ثبتت هذه الأقسام 

فمسألتنا من باب العلة المنصوصة في موضع،

 المؤثرة في موضوع آخر .


وذلك:

أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

نهى عن تخصيص أوقات بصلاة أو صيام ، 

وأباح ذلك 

إذا لم يكن على وجه التخصيص .*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على الصوفي الضال محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فروى مسلم في صحيحه

عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :

( لا تخصوا ليلة الجمعة بقيام من بين الليالي ،

ولا تخصوا يوم الجمعة بصيام من بين الأيام ،

 إلا أن يكون في صوم يصومه أحدكم ) .*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على الصوفي الضال محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/
*
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وفي الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة قال :

سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :

( لا يصومن أحدكم يوم الجمعة

 إلا يوماً قبله أو يوماً بعده ) . 


وهذا لفظ البخاري .*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على الصوفي الضال محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/
*
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وروى البخاري عن جويرية بنت الحارث : 

( أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل عليها 

يوم الجمعة وهي صائمة ،


فقال : أصمت أمس ؟ ،

قالت : لا .


قال : أتريدين أن تصومي غداً ؟ .

قالت : لا ،

قال : فافطري ) .



وفي الصحيحين 

عن محمد بن عباد بن جعفر قال : 

( سألت جابر بن عبد الله وهو يطوف بالبيت :

أنـَهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

عن صيام يوم الجمعة ؟ ،

قال : نعم ، ورب البيت ) 

وهذا لفظ مسلم .


وعن ابن عباس 

أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :

( لا تصوموا يوم الجمعـة وحده ) 

رواه أحمد .


ومثل هذا ما أخرجناه في الصحيحين 

عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
قال :

( لا يتقدمن أحدكم رمضان بصوم يوم أو يومين ،
 إلا أن يكون رجل كان يصوم صوماً 
فليصم ذلك اليوم ) ،

لفظ البخاري

( يصوم عادته ) .*



*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على الصوفي الضال محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/
*
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فوجه الدلالة :

أن الشارع قسم الأيام باعتبار الصوم 

ثلاثة أقسام :

قسم شرع تخصيصه بالصيام ، 

إما إيجاباً : كصيام رمضان ،

وإما استحباباً : كيوم عرفة وعاشوراء .

وقسم نهى عن صومه مطلقاُ :

كيوم العيدين .

وقسم إنما نهى عن تخصيصه :

كيوم الجمعة وشهر شعبان .

فهذا النوع لو صيم مع غيره لم يكره ، 

فإذا خُصصَ بالفعل نهي عن ذلك ،

 سواء قصد الصائم التخصيص 

أو لم يقصده ، 

وسواء اعتقد بالرجحان

أو لم يعتقده .*


*
ومعلوم أن مفسدة هذا العمل

لولا أنها موجودة في التخصيص دون غيره ;

لكان إما أن ينهى عنه مطلقاً كيوم العيد ،

أو لا ينهى عنه كيوم عرفة ،

وتلك المفسدة ليست موجودة في سائر الأوقات ،

وإلا لم يكن للتخصيص بالنهي فائدة .*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على الصوفي الضال محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/
*
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فظهر أن المفسدة تنشأ 

من تخصيص 

ما لا خصيصة له ،


كما أشعر به لفظ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

فإن نفس الفعل المنهي عنه أو المأمور به ; 

قد يشتمل على حكمة الأمر والنهي ، 

كما في قوله : 

( خالفوا المشركين ) .



فلفظ النهي عن تخصيص وقت بصوم أو صلاة 

يقتضي أن الفساد ناشئ من جهة الاختصاص ، 


فإذا كان يوم الجمعة يوماً فاضلاً ;

يستحب فيه من الصلاة والدعاء 

والذكر والقرآءة والطهارة 

والطيب والزينة مالا يستحب في غيره ; 

كان ذلك في مظنة أن يتوهم أن صومه أفضل من غيره ،

ويعتقد أن قيام ليلته كالصيام في نهاره ،

لها فضيلة على قيام غيرها من الليالي ،

فنهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

عن التخصيص 

دفعاً لهذه المفسدة

التي لا تنشأ إلا 

من التخصيص .


وكذلك تلقي رمضان ; 

قد يتوهم أن فيه فضلا ، 

لما فيه من الاحتياط للصوم ، 

ولا فضل فيه في الشرع ،

 فنهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

عن تلقيه لذلك .

**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على الصوفي الضال محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

* 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وهذا المعنى موجود في مسألتنا ، 

فإن الناس قد يخصون هذه المواسم 

لاعتقادهم فيها فضيلة ، 

ومتى كان تخصيص هذا الوقت بصوم أو بصلاة 

قد يقترن باعتقاد فضل ذلك ولا فضل فيه ; 

نُهي عن التخصيص ، 

إذ لا ينبعث التخصيص

إلا عن اعتقاد الاختصاص .


ومن قال :

إن الصلاة والصوم في هذه الليلة كغيرها ;

هذا اعتقادي ،

ومع ذلك أنا أخصها;

فلا بد أن يكون باعثه إما تقليد غيره ،

وإما اتباع العادة ، 

وإما خوف اللوم له ، ونحو ذلك ،

وإلا هو كاذب .

فالداعي إلى هذا العمل لا يخلو قط

من أن يكون ذلك عن الاعتقاد الفاسد ،

أو عن باعث آخر غير ديني .

وذلك الاعتقاد ضلال .*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على الصوفي الضال محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فإنا قد علمنا يقيناً أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

وأصحابه وسائر الأئمة

لم يذكروا في فضل هذا اليوم

ولا في فضل صومه بخصوصه ، 

وفضل قيام هذه الليلة بخصوصها

حرفاً واحداً ،

وأن الحديث المأثور فيها موضوع ،

وأنها إنما حدثت في الإسلام

بعد المائة الرابعة .


ولا يجوز - والحال هذه - 

أن يكون لها فضل .


لأن ذلك الفضل إن لم يعلمه النبي
 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 ولا أصحابه 

ولا التابعون ، 

ولا سائر الأئمة ;

 امتنع أن نعلم نحن من الدين

الذي يقرب إلى الله 

ما لم يعلمه النبي 

صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

ولا الصحابة ، 

ولا التابعون وسائر الأئمة . 


وإن علموه
 
امتنع مع توفر دواعيهم على العمل الصالح ،

وتعليم الخلق والنصيحة ;

أن لا يعلموا أحداً بهذا الفضل ،

ولا يسارع إليه واحد منهم .


فإذا كان هذا الفضل المُدَّعى

مستلزماً لعدم علم الرسول
 
وخير القرون ببعض دين الله ،

أو لكتمانهم وتركهم 

ما تقتضي شريعتهم وعادتهم 

أن لا يكتموه ولا يتركوه ،

وكل واحد من اللازمين مُنتفٍ : 

إما بالشرع ، 

وإما بالعادة مع الشرع ;

عُلم انتفاء الملزوم ،

وهو الفضل المُدَّعى .

*
*===============
الرد على الخرافيين[محمد علوي مالكي]

الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي





داعية الشرك[محمد علوي مالكي]الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثم هذا العمل المبتدَع مستلزم :

إما لاعتقادٍ هو ضلال في الدين ، 

أو عمل دين لغير الله ، 

والتدين بالاعتقادات الفاسدة ، 

أو التدين لغير الله ;

لا يجوز .


فهذه البدع وأمثالها مستلزمة قطعاً أو ظاهراً

لفعل ما لا يجوز ، 


فأقل أحوال المستلزم

إن لم يكن محرماً أن يكون مكروهاً .

وهذا المعنى سارٍ في سائر البدع المحدَثة .


ثم هذا الاعتقاد

يتبعه أحوال في القلب من التعظيم والإجلال ،

وتلك الأحوال أيضاً باطلة ،

ليست من دين الله .

**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على الصوفي الضال *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ولو فرض أن الرجل قد يقول :

أنا لا أعتقد الفضل ،

فلا يمكنه مع التعبد أن يزيل الحال الذي في قلبه

من التعظيم والإجلال .


والتعظيم والإجلال لا ينشأ إلا بشعور من جنس الاعتقاد ،

ولو أنه توهم أو ظن أن هذا الأمر ضروري ،

فإن النفس لو خلت عن الشعور بفضل الشيء ;

امتنعت مع ذلك أن تعظمه ،

ولكن قد تقوم به خواطر متقابلة .


فهو من حيث اعتقاده أنه بدعة ;

يقتضي منه ذلك عدم تعظيمه ، 


ومن حيث شعوره بما روي فيه ،

أو بفعل الناس له ، 

أو بأن فلاناً وفلاناً فعلوه ،

أو بما يظهر له فيه من المنفعة ;

يقوم بفعله وتعظيمه .


فعلمت أن فعل هذه البدع

تناقض الاعتقادات الواجبة ،

 وتنازع الرسل ما جاءوا به عن الله ، 

وأنها تورث القلب نفاقاً ،

ولو كان نفاقاً خفيفاً .

**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على الصوفي الضال *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومثلها مثل أقوام كانوا يُعظمون أبا جهل ،

أو عبدالله بن أبي سلول ;

لرياسته وماله ونسبه وإحسانه إليهم وسلطانه عليهم ،

فإذا ذمه الرسول أو بيَّن نقصه ،

أو أمر بقتله ;

فمَن لم يخلص إيمانه ،

وإلاَّ يبقى في قلبه منازعة 

بين طاعة الرسول التابعة لاعتقاده الصحيح ،

واتباع ما في نفسه من الحال التابع لتلك الظنون الكاذبة .

فمن تدبر هذا ; 

علم يقيناً ما في حشو البدع

من السموم المضعفة للإيمان ،


ولهذا قيل :

إن البدع مشتقة من الكفر .*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/
*
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وهذا المعنى الذي ذكرته 

معتبر في كل ما نهى عنه الشارع من أنواع العبادات ، 

التي لا مزية لها في الشرع ، 

إذا جاز أن يتوهم لها مزية ،

كالصلاة عند القبور،

والذبح عند الأصنام،

ونحو ذلك ،

وإن لم يكن الفاعل معتقداً للمزية ،

لكن نفس الفعل قد يكون مظنة للمزية .


وكما أن

إثبات الفضيلة الشرعية مقصود ، 

فرفع الفضيلة غير الشرعية مقصود أيضاً .*



*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فإن* *    قيل :
**
هذا يعارضه :

إن هذه المواسم مثلاً 

فعلها قوم من أولي العلم والفضل

الصديقين فمن دونهم ،

وفيها من الفوائد يجدها المؤمن في قلبه وغير قلبه ، 

من طهارة قلبه ورقته ،

وزوال آثار الذنوب عنه ،

وإجابة دعائه ونحو ذلك ،


مع ما ينضم إلى ذلك من العمومات الدالة 

على فضل الصلاة والصيام ، 


كقوله تعالى :

{ أَرَأَيْتَ الَّذِي يَنْهَى * عَبْدًا إِذَا صَلَّى }[1] ،


وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

( الصلاة نور وبرهان ) ،

ونحو ذلك .



قلنا:


لا ريب أن من فعلها متأولاً مجتهداً أو مقلداً; 

كان له أجر على حسن قصده ، 

وعلى عمله من حيث ما فيه من المشروع ، 

وكان ما فيه من المبتدَع مغفوراً له ،

إذا كان في اجتهاده أو تقليده من المعذورين،


وكذلك ما ذكر فيها من الفوائد كلها ، 

إنما حصلت لما اشتملت عليه من المشروع في جنسه ; 

كالصوم ، والذكر، و القرآءة ، والركوع والسجود ،

وحسن القصد في عبادة الله ، 

وطاعته ودعائه ،


وما اشتملت عليه من المكروه ،

وانتفى موجبه بعفو الله ،

لا اجتهاد صاحبه أو تقليده .

وهذا المعنى ثابت في كل ما يذكر 

في بعض البدع المكروهة من الفائدة .* 



============
[1] - سورة إقرأ ، الآية : 9 ، 10 .
 
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*لكن هذا القدر 

لا يمنع كراهتها والنهي عنها ،

والاعتياض عنها بالمشروع 

الذي لا بدعة فيه . 


كما أن الذين زادوا الأذان في العيدين هم كذلك ;

بل اليهود والنصارى يجدون في عبادتهم أيضاً فوائد .


وذلك ; 

لأنه لابد أن تشتمل عبادتهم على نوع ما مشروع في جنسه ، 

كما أن قولهم لابد أن يشتمل على صدق ما مأثور عن الأنبياء ،

ثم مع ذلك

لا يوجب أن تفعل عباداتهم أو تروى كلماتهم ، 

لأن جميع المبتدعات 

لابد أن تشتمل على شر راجح 

على ما فيها من خير ، 


إذ لو كان خيرها راجحاً 

لما أهملتها الشريعة .

فنحن نستدل بكونها بدعة

على أن إثمها أكبر من نفعها، 

وذلك هو الموجب للنهي .*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأقول :

إن إثمها قد يزول عن بعض الأشخاص ;

لمعارض الاجتهاد أو غيره ، 

كما يزول اسم الربا والنبيذ المختلف فيهما

عن المجتهدين من السلف ، 

ثم مع ذلك يجب بيان حالهما ،

 وأن لا يقتدى بمن استحلها ،

وأن لا يقصر في طلب العلم المبين لحقيقتها .


وهذا الدليل كاف 

في بيان أن هذه البدع 

مشتملة على مفاسد اعتقادية أو حالية 

مناقضة لما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وأن ما فيها من المنفعة 

مرجوح لا يصلح للمعارضة .*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثم يُقال على سبيل التفصيل : 

إذا فعلها قوم ذوو فضل ،

فقد تركها قوم في زمان هؤلاء معتقدين لكراهتها ، 
وأنكرها قوم كذلك ،

وهؤلاء التاركون والمنكرون 

إن لم يكونوا أفضل ممن فعلها ;

فليسوا دونهم في الفضل ،

ولو فرضوا دونهم في الفضل ،

فتكون حينئذ قد تنازع فيها أولوا الأمر ، 

فترد إذن إلى

 الله والرسول ،

وكتاب الله وسنة رسوله ;

مع من كرهها ،

لا مع من رخص فيها .

ثم عامة المتقدمين الذين هم أفضل من المتأخرين، 

مع هؤلاء التاركين المنكرين .


وأما ما فيها من المنفعة ; 

فيعارضه ما فيها من 

مفاسد البدع الراجحة :

 منها 

- مع ما تقدم من المفسدة الإعتقادية والحالية - :

أن القلوب تستعذبها وتستغني بها
 
عن كثير من السنن ، 

حتى تجد كثيراً من العامة يحافظ عليها 

ما لا يحافظ على التراويح والصلوات الخمس .*


*===============*


*﴿* * وَأُشْرِبُوا فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْعِجْلَ بِكُفْرِهِمْ* 

*قُلْ بِئْسَمَا يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِهِ إِيمَانُكُمْ* 

*إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ  ﴾*
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومنها : 

أن الخاصة والعامة تنقص بسببها عنايتهم بالفرائض والسنن ،

وتفتر رغبتهم فيها .

فتجد الرجل يجتهد فيها ، ويخلص وينيب ،

ويفعل فيها مالا يفعله في الفرائض والسنن ، 

حتى كأنه يفعل هذه البدعة عبادة ، 

ويفعل الفرائض والسنن عادة ووظيفة ،

وهذا عكس الدين ، 


فيفوته بذلك

ما في الفرائض والسنن من المغفرة والرحمة ، 

والرقة والطهارة والخشوع ،

وإجابة الدعوة وحلاوة المناجاة ، 

إلى غير ذلك من الفوائد.

وإن لم يفته هذا كله ،

فلا بد أن يفوته كماله .


ومنها :

ما في ذلك من مصير المعروف منكراً ،

والمنكر معروفاً ،

وما يترتب على ذلك

من جهالة أكثر الناس بدين المرسلين ،

وانتشار زرع الجاهلية .*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومنها : 

اشتمالها على أنواع من المكروهات في الشريعة ، 

مثل: تأخير الفطور ،

وأداء العشاء الآخرة بلا قلوب حاضرة والمبادرة إلى تعجيلها ،

والسجود بعد السلام لغير السهو ،

وأنواع من الأذكار ومقاديرها لا أصل لها ، 

إلى غير ذلك من المفاسد

التي لا يدركها إلا من استنارت بصيرته ، 

وسلمت سريرته .


ومنها :

مسارقة الطبع إلى الانحلال من ربقة الاتباع ،

وفوات سلوك الصراط المستقيم . 

ومن ذلك أن النفس فيها نوع من الكبر ،

فتحب أن تخرج من العبودية 

والاتباع بحسب الإمكان ،


كما قال أبو عثمان النيسابوري رحمه الله :

( ما ترك أحد شيئاً من السنة 

إلا لكبر في نفسه ) . 


ثم هذا مطية لغيره ،

 فينسلخ القلب عن حقيقته الاتباع للرسول ،

ويصير فيه من الكبر وضعف الإيمان

ما يفسد عليه دينه أو يكاد ، 

وهم يحسبون

أنهم يحسنون صنعاً* *.*

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومنها : 

ما تقدم التنبيه عليه في أعياد أهل الكتاب

من المفاسد التي توجد في كلا النوعين المحدَثين :

النوع الأول الذي فيه مشابهة ،

والنوع الذي لا مشابهة فيه .


والكلام في ذم البدع** 

لما كان مقرراً في غير هذا الموضع

لم نطل النفس في تقريره ،

بل نذكر بعض أعيان هذه المواسم .*

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فـصــــــل


قد تقدم أن العيد يكون اسماً لنفس المكان ،

ولنفس الزمان ،

ولنفس الاجتماع . 

وهذه الثلاثة قد أحدث منها أشياء .


أما الزمان فثلاثة أنواع ،

ويدخل فيها بعض بدع أعياد المكان والأفعال :


أحدها : 


يوم لم تعظمه الشريعة أصلاً ، 

ولم يكن له ذكر في وقت السلف ،

ولا جرى فيه ما يُوجب تعظيمه ،

مثل أول خميس من رجب ،

وليلة تلك الجمعة التي تسمى الرغائب ،


فإن تعظيم هذا اليوم والليلة

إنما حدث في الإسلام بعد المائة الرابعة ،

وروي فيه حديث موضوع باتفاق العلماء

مضمونه فضيلة صيام ذلك اليوم ، 

وفعل هذه الصلاة 

المسماة عند الجاهلين بصلاة الرغائب ، 

وقد ذكر ذلك بعض المتأخرين 

من العلماء من الأصحاب وغيرهم .



والصواب الذي عليه المحققون من أهل العلم ;

 النهي عن إفراد هذا اليوم بالصوم 

وعن هذه الصلاة المحدَثة ،

وعن كل ما فيه تعظيم لهذا اليوم من صنع الأطعمة ، 

وإظهار الزينة ونحو ذلك . 

حتى يكون هذا اليوم بمنزلة غيره من بقية الأيام ، 

وحتى لا يكون له مزية أصلاً .

وكذلك يوم آخر في وسط رجب 

تصلى فيه صلاة تسمى صلاة أم داود .

فإن تعظيم هذا اليوم 

لا أصل له في الشريعة أصلا .*

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*النوع الثاني :


ما جرى فيه حادثة كما كان يجري في غيره ، 

من غير أن يوجب ذلك جعله موسماً ، 

ولا كان السلف يعظمونه ،

كثامن عشر ذي الحجة ،

الذي خطب فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بغـدير خم ; 

مرجعه من حجة الوداع .

فإنه صلى الله عليه وسلم خطب فيه خطبة ، 

وصى فيها باتباع كتاب الله ، ووصى فيها بأهل بيته .

كما روى مسلم في صحيحه 

عن زيد بن الأرقم رضي الله عنه .


فزاد بعض أهل الأهواء في ذلك ،

حتى زعموا أنه عهد إلى علي رضي الله عنه 

بالخلافة بالنص الجلي ، 

بعد أن فرش له وأقعده على فرش عالية ، 

وذكروا كلاماً باطلاً ،

وعملاً قد عُلم بالاضطرار 

أنه لم يكن من ذلك شيء ،

 وزعموا أن الصحابة تمالؤا على كتمان هذا النص ، 

وغصبوا الوصي حقه ،

وفسقوا وكفروا إلا نفراً قليلا .


والعادة التي جبل الله عليها بني آدم ،

ثم ما كان عليها القوم من الأمانة والديانة ، 

وما أوجبته شريعتهم من بيان الحق ; 

يوجب العلم اليقيني 

بأن مثل هذا يُمتنع كتمانه .*

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وليس الغرض الكلام في مسألة الإمامة ،

وإنما الغرض :

أن اتخاذ هذا اليوم عيداً 

محدَث لا أصل له .


فلم يكن في السلف

لا من أهل البيت ولا من غيرهم 

من اتخذ ذلك عيداً ; 

حتى يحدث فيه أعمالاً ، 

إذ الأعياد شريعة من الشرائع ،
 
فيجب فيها الاتباع
 
لا الابتداع ، 


وللنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خطب وعهود

ووقائع في أيام متعددة ،

مثل يوم بدر ، وحنين ، وفتح مكة ،

ووقت هجرته ، ودخوله المدينة ،

وخطب له متعددة ، يذكر فيها قواعد الدين .


ثم لم يوجب ذلك
 
أن يتخذ مثال تلك الأيام أعياداً ، 

وإنما يفعل مثل هذا النصارى ، 

الذين يتخذون أمثال أيام حوادث عيسى عليه السلام أعياداً ;

أو اليهود . 

وإنما العيد شريعة ،
فما شرعه الله اتبع ،

وإلا لم يحدث في الدين 
ما ليس منه.*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وكذلك ما يحدثه بعض الناس ; 

إما مضاهاة للنصارى في ميلاد عيسى عليه السلام ،

وإما محبة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتعظيماً له ، 

والله قد يثيبهم على هذه المحبة والاجتهاد [1]

لا على البدع ، 

من اتخاذ مولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عيداً 

مع اختلاف الناس في مولده ، 

فإن هذا لم يفعله السلف ،

مع قيام المقتضي له ، وعدم المانع منه ،

ولو كان هذا خيراً محضاً أو راجحاً ;

 لكان السلف رضي الله عنهم أحق به منا ،

فإنهم كانوا أشد محبة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

 وتعظيماً له منا ،

وهم على الخير أحرص .

**=============

[1] - هذا تعليق من الشيخ محمد حامد فقي رحمه الله قال :
كيف يكون لهم ثواب على هذا ؟
وهم مخالفون لهدى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولهدى أصحابه ؟ 
فإن قيل : لأنهم اجتهدوا فأخطأوا ،
فنقول : أي اجتهاد في هذا ،
وهل تركت نصوص العبادات مجالاً للاجتهاد؟ 
والأمر فيه واضح كل الوضوح . 
وما هو إلا غلبة الجاهلية وتحكم الأهواء ، 
حملت الناس على الإعراض عن هدى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
إلى دين اليهود والنصارى والوثنيين .
فعليهم ما يستحقونه من لعنة الله وغضبه .

وهل تكون محبة وتعظيم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالإعراض عن هديه
وكراهية ما جاء به من الحق لصلاح الناس من عند ربه ،
والمسارعة إلى الوثنية واليهودية والنصرانية ؟ ،
ومن هم أولئك الذين أحيوا تلك الأعياد الوثنية ؟ 
هل هم مالك أو الشافعي أو أحمد أو أبو حنيفة أو السفيانان
أو غيرهم من أئمة الهدى رضي الله عنهم ،
حتى يعتذر لهم ولأخطائهم ؟ كلا ، 

بل ما أحدث هذه الأعياد الشركية إلا العبيديون الذين أجمعت الأمة على زندقتهم ، 
وأنهم كانوا أكفر من اليهود والنصارى ، وأنهم كانوا وبالاً على المسلمين ،
وعلى أيديهم وبدسائسهم وما نفثوا في الأمة من سموم الصوفية الخبيثة ;

انحرف المسلمون عن الصراط المستقيم ، 
حتى كانوا مع المغضوب عليهم والضالين .
وكلام شيخ الإسلام نفسه يدل على خلاف ما يقول من إثابتهم ،
لأن حب الرسول وتعظيمه الواجب على كل مسلم ;
إنماهو باتباع ما جاء به من عند الله
كما قال الله تعالى

(آل عمران : 31 )
{ قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي 
يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ } ،

وقال ( النساء : 60 - 65 )
{ أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ آمَنُوا بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ 
يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَتَحَاكَمُوا إِلَى الطَّاغُوتِ وَقَدْ أُمِرُوا أَنْ يَكْفُرُوا بِهِ 
وَيُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُمْ ضَلالا بَعِيدًا } ،

وقال تعالى ( النور : 47 - 52 )
{ وَيَقُولُونَ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَبِالرَّسُولِ وَأَطَعْنَا
ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّى فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَمَا أُولَئِكَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين َ * 
وَإِذَا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ إِذَا فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ * 
وَإِنْ يَكُنْ لَهُمُ الْحَقُّ يَأْتُوا إِلَيْهِ مُذْعِنِينَ *
أَفِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ أَمِ ارْتَابُوا أَمْ يَخَافُونَ أَنْ يَحِيفَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَرَسُولُهُ
بَلْ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ *
إِنَّمَا كَانَ قَوْلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذَا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ
أَنْ يَقُولُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ }اهـ* 



*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وإنما كمال محبته وتعظيمه وطاعته واتباع أمره ، 

وإحياء سنته باطناً وظاهراً ،

ونشر ما بعث به ،

 والجهاد على ذلك بالقلب واليد واللسان .

فإن هذه هي طريقة السابقين الأولين

من المهاجرين والأنصار ،

والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان . 


وأكثر هؤلاء الذين تجدونهم حرصاء

على أمثال هذه البدع ، 

مع ما لهم فيها من حسن القصد والاجتهاد

الذي يرجى لهم به المثوبة ; 

تجدونهم فاترين في أمر الرسول عما أمر بالنشاط فيه ، 

وإنما هم بمنزلة من يحلي المصحف ولا يقرأ فيه ،

أو يقرأ فيه ولا يتبعه ، 

وبمنزلة من يزخرف المسجد ولا يصلي فيه ،

أو يصلي فيه قليلاً ،

وبمنزلة من يتخذ المسابح والسجادات المزخرفة ، 

وأمثال هذه الزخارف الظاهرة التي لم تشرع ، 

و يصحبها من الرياء والكبر والاشتغال عن المشروع 

ما يفسد حال صاحبها ، 

كما جاء في الحديث :

( ما ساء عمل أمة قط إلا زخرفوا مساجدهم ) .


وأعلم أن من الأعمال ما يكون فيه خير ،

لاشتماله على أنواع من المشروع ،

وفيه أيضاً شر من بدعة وغيرها ، 

فيكون ذلك العمل شراً

بالنسبة إلى الإعراض عن الدين بالكلية ، 

كحال المنافقين والفاسقين .* 


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وهذا قد ابتلي به أكثر الأمة في الأزمان المتأخرة ، 

فعليك هنا بأدبين :

أحدهما : 

أن يكون حرصك على التمسك بالسنـّة باطناً وظاهراً 

في خاصتك وخاصة من يطيعك .

واعرف المعروف ، وأنكر المنكر .


الثاني : 

أن تدعو الناس إلى السنـّة بحسب الإمكان ، 

فإذا رأيت من يعمل هذا ولا يتركه إلا إلى شر منه ،

فلا تدعو إلى ترك منكر بفعل ما هو أنكر منه ،

أو بترك واجب أو مندوب 

تركه أضر من فعل ذلك المكروه .

**ولكن إذا كان في البدعة نوع من الخير ،

فعوّض عنه من الخير المشروع بحسب الإمكان ،

إذ النفوس لا تترك شيئاً إلا بشيء ،


ولا ينبغي لأحد أن يترك خيراً إلا إلى مثله ،

أو إلى خير منه .


فإنه كما أن الفاعلين لهذه البدع معيبون قد أتوا مكروهاً،

فالتاركون أيضاً للسنن مذمومون ،


فإن منها : 

ما يكون واجباً على الإطلاق ،

ومنها:**

 ما يكون واجباً على التقييد ،

*
*===============
الرد على الخرافيين[محمد علوي مالكي]

الرد على الصوفي المبتدع المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي





داعية الشرك[محمد علوي مالكي]الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*كما أن الصلاة النافلة لا تجب ، 

ولكن من أراد أن يصليها يجب عليه أن يأتي بأركانها ،

وكما يجب على من أتى الذنوب ; 

أن يأتي بالكفارات والقضاء والتوبة

والحسنات الماحية ،

وما يجب على من كان إماماً ،

أو قاضياً ، أو مفتياً ، 

أو والياً من الحقوق، 

وما يجب على طالبي العلم ،

أو نوافل العبادة من الحقوق .


ومنها : 

ما يكره المداومة على تركه كراهة شديدة ، 

ومنها
 
ما يكره تركه أو يجب فعله على الأئمة دون غيرهم ،

وعامتها يجب تعليمها والحض عليها والدعاء إليها .

وكثيـر من المنكـرين لبدع العبـادات* *

تجـدهم مقصِّرين في فعـل السنـن من ذلك 

أو الأمر به .
*
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ولعل حال كثير منهم 

يكون أسوأ من حال من يأتي بتلك العادات المشتملة 

على نوع من الكراهة ،


بل الدين هو :

الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ، 

ولا قوام لأحدهما إلا بصاحبه ، 

فلا ينهى عن منكر 

إلا ويؤمر بمعروف يغني عنه ،


كما يُؤمر بعبادة الله ،
 
ويُنهى عن عبادة ما سواه .



إذ رأس الأمر :

شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله .

والنفوس قد خُلقت لتعمل لا لتترك ، 

وإنما الترك مقصوداً لغيره ،

فإن لم يشتغل بعمل صالح ، 

وإلا لم تترك العمل السيء أو الناقص ، 


لكن لما كان من الأعمال السيئة 

ما يُفسد عليها العمل الصالح 

نُهيت عنه** حفظاً للعمل الصالح .*

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فتعظيم المولد واتخاذه موسماً ; 

قد يفعله بعض الناس ، 

ويكون له فيه أجر عظيم لحسن قصده ، 

وتعظيمه لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

كما قدمته لك أنه يحسن من بعض الناس; 

ما يُستقبح من المؤمن المسدَّد ،


ولهذا قيل للإمام أحمد عن بعض الأمراء

أنه أنفق على مصحف ألف دينار ونحو ذلك ،

فقال :

 فهذا أفضل ما أنفق فيه الذهب .

أو كما قال .


مع أن مذهبه :

أن زخرفه المصاحف مكروهة .

وقد تأول بعض الأصحاب

أنه أنفقها في تجديد الورق والخط .

وليس مقصود أحمد هذا ،

وإنما قصده : 

أن هذا العمل فيه مصلحة ،

وفيه أيضاً مفسدة كُره لأجلها .


فهؤلاء إن لم يفعلوا هذا ;

وإلا اعتاضوا الفساد الذي لا صلاح فيه ،

مثل أن ينفقها في كتاب من كتب الفجور ،

ككتب الأسماء أو الأشعار ،

أو حكمة فارس والروم .
*

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فتفطن لحقيقة الدين ، 

وانظر ما اشتلمت عليه الأفعال 

من المصالح الشرعية والمفاسد ،


بحيث تعرف ما ينبغي من مراتب المعروف ،

ومراتب المنكر ، 

حتى تقدم أهمها عند المزاحمة . 


فإن هذا حقيقة العمل بما جاءت به الرسل .

فإن التمييز بين جنس المعروف وجنس المنكر ،

وجنس الدليل وغير الدليل ;

يتيسر كثيراً .

 أما مراتب المعروف والمنكر ومراتب الدليل ، 

بحيث تقدم عند التزاحم أعرف المعروفين فتدعوا إليه ،

وتنكر أنكر المنكرين ،

وترجح أقوى الدليلين ،

فإنه هو خاصة العلماء بهذا الدين .

**فالمراتب ثلاث :

إحداها :

العمل الصالح المشروع الذي لا كراهة فيه .

والثانية :
 
العمل الصالح من بعض وجوهه أو أكثرها ،

إما لحسن القصد ،

أو لاشتماله مع ذلك على أنواع من المشروع .

الثالثة :
** 
ما ليس فيه صلاح أصلاً ،

إما لكونه تركاً للعمل مطلقاً ،

أو لكونه عملاً فاسداً محضاً .

*
*===============
الرد على الخرافيين[محمد علوي مالكي]

الرد على الصوفي المبتدع المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي





داعية الشرك[محمد علوي مالكي]الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فأما الأول : 


فهو سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

باطنها وظاهرها ، 

قولها وعملها ; 

في الأمور العلمية والعملية مطلقاً . 


فهذا هو الذي يجب تعلمه وتعليمه 

والأمر به وفعله 

على حسب مقتضى الشريعة

من إيجاب واستحباب .

والغالب على هذا الضرب

هو أعمال السابقين الأولين 

من المهاجرين والأنصار

والذين اتبعوهم* *بإحسان .*

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأما المرتبة الثانية : 


فهي كثيرة جداً في طرق المتأخرين

من المنتسبين إلى علم أو عبادة ، 

ومن العامة أيضاً ، 

وهؤلاء خير ممن لا يعمل عملاً صالحاً مشروعاً 

ولا غير مشروع ، 

أو من يكون عمله من جنس المحرم ،

كالكفر والكذب والخيانة والجهل ، 


ويندرج في هذا أنواع كثيرة .

فمن تعبد ببعض هذه العبادات المشتملة 

على نوع من الكراهة ; 

كالوصال في الصيام ،

وترك جنس الشهوات ونحو ذلك ،

أو قصد إحياء ليال لا خصوص لها ; 

كأول ليلة من رجب ونحو ذلك ; 

قد يكون حاله خيراً من حال البطَّال

الذي ليس فيه حرص على عبادة الله وطاعته ،

بل كثير من هؤلاء الذين ينكرون هذه الأشياء

زاهدون في جنس عبادة الله ; 

من العلم النافع، والعمل الصالح 

أو في أحدهما 

لا يحبونها ولا يرغبون فيها ،

لكن لا يمكنهم ذلك في المشروع ،

فيصرفون قوتهم إلى هذه الأشياء ،

فهم بأحوالهم منكرون للمشروع وغير المشروع ، 

وبأقوالهم لا يمكنهم إلا إنكار غير المشروع .


ومع هذا ;

فالمؤمن من يعرف المعروف وينكر المنكر ،

ولا يمنعه من ذلك موافقة بعض المنافقين* *له 

ظاهراً في الأمر بذلك المعروف ، 

والنهي عن ذلك المنكر ، 


ولا مخالفة بعض علماء المؤمنين . 

فهذه الأمور وأمثالها 

مما ينبغي معرفتها والعمل بها

*
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*النوع الثالث : 

ما هو معظم في الشريعة كيوم عاشوراء ، 

ويوم عرفة ، ويومي العيدين ، 

والعشر الأواخر من شهر رمضان ، 

والعشر الأول من ذي الحجة ، 

وليلة الجمعة ويومها، 

والعشر الأول من محرم ،

ونحو ذلك من الأوقات الفاضلة .

*
*فهذا الضرب قد يحدث فيه ما يعتقد أن له فضيلة ،

وتوابع ذلك ما يصير منكراً ينهى عنه ،

مثل ما أحدث بعض أهل الأهواء
 
في يوم عاشوراء من التعطش ، 

والتحزن والتجمع ، 

وغير ذلك من الأمور المحدَثة 

التي لم يشرعها الله ولا رسوله ،

 ولا أحد من السلف ،

 لا من أهل بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

 ولا من غيرهم ) .

اهـ المقصود [1] .*
 


============
[1] - انظر اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم ، ص 267 – 299 . 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وبهذا يظهر لنا وجه تدليس المالكي وتلبيسه ،

حيث نقل بعض الكلام ، 

وترك بعضه مما هو حجة عليه ،

فنقل قول الشيخ :

( وكذلك ما يحدثه بعض الناس ،

إما مضاهاة للنصارى في ميلاد عيسى عليه السلام ، 

وإما محبة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتعظيماً له ،

والله قد يثيبهم على هذه المحبة والاجتهاد ،

لا على البدع ).


ثم انتقل بعد ذلك إلى كلام آخر 

يعتقد تأييده لما لبَّس به ، ودلَّس ،

ثم ترك بقية الكلام الذي هذا نصه :


( والله قد يثيبهم على هذه المحبة والاجتهاد ،

لا على البدع

من اتخاذ مولد النبي 

صلى الله عليه وسلم عيداً ،

مع اختلاف الناس في مولده ،

فإن هذا لم يفعله السلف 

مع قيام المقتضى له وعدم المانع منه ، 

ولو كان هذا خيراً محضاً أو راجحاً 

لكان السلف رحمهم الله أحق به منا* *..)


إلى آخر ما ذكره مما تقدم نقله .

*
*===============
الرد على الخرافيين[محمد علوي مالكي]

الرد على الصوفي المبتدع المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي





داعية الشرك[محمد علوي مالكي]الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثم ما معنى قول الشيخ

وكذلك ما يُحدثه بعض الناس ،

أنه رحمه الله يستعرض مجموعة من البدع ،

ومنها بدعة المولد ،

فقال : 

ومثل ذلك ما يحدثه بعض الناس ...

من اتخاذ مولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عيدًا .


ثم إنه رحمه الله

أنصف متخذي الموالد

إذا كان قصدهم محبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وتعظيمهم إياه ، 

فذكر أن الله قد يثيبهم على هذا القصد ،

لا على القيام بالبدعة ،

فإن الآخذين بها مأزورون 

ومعاقبون بعقوبة الابتداع وهي النار،


حيث قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

( كل محدثة بدعة ، 

وكل بدعة ضلالة ،

وكل ضلالة في النار ) . 


أشبه من صلى وترك الصيام ،

فهو مثاب على صلاته ،

 مأزور على تركه الصيام .


وهذا معنى قوله رحمه الله : 

( فتعظيم المولد واتخاذه موسماً قد يفعله بعض الناس ، 

ويكون له فيه أجر عظيم لحسن قصده 

وتعظيمه لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

كما قدمت لك أنه يحسن من بعض الناس ،

ما يُستـقبح من المؤمن المسدد** ) اهـ .*

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وهذا القول من شيخ الإسلام 

محمول على من فعل المولد لتأويل أو تقليد ، 

أما من عرف أنه بدعة 

ثم فعله 

ولو كان عن حسن نية

أو لأجل محبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ;

فإن هذا يأثم ولا يُؤجر ، 

ويُذم ولا يُمدح ،

لكونه تعمد على بصيرة فعل ما حرمه الله ،

وبكونه ابتدع في الدين 

ما لم يأذن به الله ،


و النصوص من الكتاب والسنة 

كلها تدل على ذمه 

واستحقاقه العقوبة لا الإثابة ،

كما يعلم ذلك من تدبر النصوص ،

وعرف ما دلت عليه من النهي عن البدع ،

 والتحذير منها 

وشدة الوعيد في ذلك ،


وكلام شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله

يجب أن يُنزَّل على ذلك ،

كما دل عليه كلامه في مواضع كثيرة مما تقدم نقله .


والقاعدة الشرعية
 
أن المجمل يُفسَّر بالمبيَّن ،

والمشتبه يُفسَّر بالمحكم ،


ولا يجوز عكس ذلك

ولا يفعله إلا أهل الزيغ 

كما في قوله تعالى :
 
{ فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ

فَيَتَّبِعُونَ مَا تَشَابَهَ مِنْهُ }


والله المستعان .

**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*مفهـوم المولد 
في نظر* *المالكي*



ثم ذكر المالكي بعد ذلك مفهوم المولد في نظره ، فقال ما نصه :

( إننا نرى أن الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي الشريف ليست له كيفية مخصوصة ;
لابد من الالتزام وإلزام الناس بها ،
بل إن كل ما يدعو إلي الخير ، ويجمع الناس إلى الهدى ،
ويرشدهم إلى ما فيه منفعتهم في دينهم ودنياهم ; 
يحصل به تحقيق المقصود من المولد النبوي . 
ولذلك لو اجتمعنا على شيئ من المدائح التي فيها ذكر الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم
وفضله وجهاده وخصائصه ، 
ولم نقرأ قصة المولد النبوي التي تعارف الناس على قرآءتها ، واصطلحوا عليها ، 
حتى ظن بعضهم أن المولد النبوي لا يتم إلا بها ،
ثم استمعنا إلى ما يلقيه المتحدثون من مواعظ وإرشادات ، 
أقول لو فعلنا فإن ذلك داخل تحت المولد النبوي الشريف ،
ويتحقق به معنى الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي الشريف .
وأظن أن هذا المعنى لا يختلف فيها اثنان ، 
ولا ينتطح فيه عنزان ) اهـ .



هذا المفهوم سنقف عنده عدة وقفات :

*الوقفة الأولى :* 

عند قوله بأن الاحتفال بالمولد يحصل 

ولو لم يكن على هيئة مخصوصة .

ونقول له :

الاحتفال بالمولد بدعة ،

ولو لم يكن على هيئة مخصوصة ،

لأن مقيميه يقصدون من إقامته القربة إلى الله تعالى ،

فهو لديهم دين ، وأمر مشروع .

هذا الدين لم يكن معهوداً 

في الصدر الأول من الإسلام ،

 فلم يقمه صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وهو أحرص الناس على فعل الخير ،

 ولم يقمه أحد من أقاربه ،

 ولا من أهله ،

 ولا أقامه احد من أصحابه ،

 ولا أحد من التابعين أو أتباعهم ، 

حتى انقضت القرون الثلاثة المشهود لها ولأهلها بالخير .

فهو حدَث في الدين ، 

وكل محدثة بدعة . 

وقد قدمنا من البيان والتوضيح وتوجيه القول ببدعته ، 

ونقلنا من أقوال أهل العلم المعتد بهم

ما فيه الكفاية .


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثانية : 

عند قوله :

باعتبار الاحتفال بالمولد ، 

ولو لم يكن على صفة مخصوصة ،

ولو لم نقرأ فيه قصة المولد المتعارف عليها .


هذا القول يقوله المالكي لذر الرماد في العيون ،

وإلا فمعروف لدينا أنه لا يكتفـي بإقامة المولد في ليلة المولد

في أي مكان تدركه تلك الليلة ،

وإنما يشد الرحال إلى المدينة المنورة ،

ومعه تلاميذه وأتباعه والمفتونون ببدعه .

وفي المدينة له أتباع وسذج غرَّر بهم ،

فهيئوا له ولأتباعه مكان الاحتفال ومستلزماته ،

ولعل اختياره المدينة مكاناً للاحتفال ،

ليختصر للحضره النبوية طريق الوصول إلى احتفاله ،

أو بطريق الأحرى والأحق

لتكون أذيته لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثر إيلاماً ،

لما يلقى في ذلك الاحتفال من شركيات ، 

وما يشتمل عليه من تخيلات وتوهمات ، 

إن لم يشتمل على ما تشتمل عليه الموالد الأخرى ، 

في البلاد الأخرى المفتونة بما فتن به المالكي وأشياخه وأتباعه ، 

من اختلاط مشين

 ورقص وغناء واستجداء ،

وغير ذلك مما يعرفه الراسخون 

في علم سرائره وخصائصه ومستلزماته .

**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

*
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثالثة :
 

عند قوله :

أي اجتماع تلقى فيه المواعظ والإرشادات ، وتلاوة القرآن ، 

فإن ذلك داخل تحت الاحتفال بالمولد الشريف .


أقول :

إن نوى بذلك الاجتماع إقامة الاحتفال بالمولد 

أداء لمشروعية استحبابه حسب عقيدة القائلين به ;

فلا شك أن نية الابتداع متوفرة ، 

وبالتالي فإن الأعمال بنياتها . 

فمن هاجر إلى الله ورسوله ، 

فهجرته إلى الله ورسوله ،

ومن هاجر لدنيا يصيبها أو امرأة ينكحها 

فهجرته إلى ما هاجر إليه .

العمل واحد والقصد مختلف ،


والجزاء على قدر النية ،

إن خيراً فخير ،

وإن شراً فشر .


وقد سبق لنا نقل كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 

في حكم الاجتماعات الدورية على الذكر ، 

أو على صلاة تطوع ، فقال :


( لكن اتخاذه عادة دائرة بدوران الأوقات مكروه ،

لما فيه من تغيير الشريعة

وتشبيه غير المشروع بالمشروع ، 

ولو ساغ ذلك 

لساغ أن يعمل صلاة أخرى وقت الضحى ،

أو بين الظهر والعصر،

وتراويح في شعبان ،

أو أذان في العيدين ،

أو حج إلى الصخرة بـبيت المقدس ، 

وهذا تغيير لدين الله ،

وتبديل له ،

وهكذا القول

في ليلة المولد وغيرها ) اهـ .

**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*رأي* *المالكي 
**في القيام في المولد
ومناقشته*



ثم انتقل المالكي بعد ذلك 
إلى الحديث عن القيام في المولد ،
فقال :

( أما القيام في المولد النبوي عند ذكر ولادته صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
وخروجه إلى الدينا ، 
فإن بعض الناس يظن ظناً باطلاً لا أصل له عند أهل العلم فيما أعلم
بل عند أجهل الناس ،
ممن يحضر المولد ويقوم مع القائمين ،
وذاك الظن السيء هو أن الناس يقومون معتقدين
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدخل إلى المجلس في تلك اللحظة بجسده الشريف ،
ويزيد سوء الظن ببعضهم فيرى أن البخور والطيب له ،
وأن الماء الذي يوضع في وسط المجلس ليشرب منه ،
وكل هذه الظنون لا تخطر ببال عاقل من المسلمين )

إلى أن قال
( نعم نعتقد أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم حي حياة برزخية كاملة لائقة بمقامه ،
وأن روحه جوّالة سيّـاحة في ملكوت الله سبحانه وتعالى ، 
ويمكن أن تحضر مجالس الخير ، ومشاهد النور و العلم ،
وكذلك أرواح خلص المؤمنين من أتباعه ) 

إلى أن قال 
( إذا علمت هذا فاعلم أن القيام في المولد النبوي ليس هو بواجب ولا سنـّة ، 
ولا يصح اعتقاد ذلك أبداً ،
إنما هي حركة يعبّر بها الناس عن فرحهم وسرورهم ، 
فإذا ذكر أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ولد وخرج إلى الدنيا 
يتصور السامع في نفس اللحظة
أن الكون كله يرقص فرحاً وسروراً بهذه النعمة ، 
فيقوم مظهراً لذلك الفرح و السرور معبّراً ،
فهي مسألة عادية محضة لا دينية ، 
لأنها ليست عبادة ولا شريعة ولا سنة ، 
وما هي إلا أن جرت عادة الناس بها ، 
واستحسن ذلك من استحسنه من أهل العلم ) 
إلى أن قال
( إن هذا القيام لتصور شخص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الذهن 
شيء محمود ومطلوب ،
بل لابد أن يتوفر في ذهن المسلم الصادق في كل حين )
إلى آخر ما ذكره [1] .



*وكعادتنا فسنقف مع* *المالكي في القيام عدة وقفات :

الوقفة الأولى :

اعترافه بأن القيام عند قرآءة قصة المولد عادة اعتادها الناس ، 

فليست دينية ولا شرعية ، ولا مستحبة .

ونقول للمالكي بأنه متناقض في قوله ، 

ولا يخفى علينا أن قصده من هذا القول 

ذر الرماد في العيون ،

وإن كانت عقيدته في مشروعية القيام

تأبى عليه الاستمرار في هذه المراوغة ;

فقد عقد فصلاً تحدث فيه

عن وجوه استحسان القيام في المولد ،

لو أدرجه باباً في كتاب الترغيب والترهيب ،

وجعله من المسائل المرغب في الأخذ بها ;

لكان حديثه في ذلك مشابهاً 

للحديث في الترغيب في مكارم الأخلاق ،

ووجوه التقرب إلى الله . 


وفيما يأتي سيكون لنا معه عدة وقفات 

حول مناقشته عن كل وجه ذكره 

لاستحسان القيام في المولد .*




*============
[1] - جاء في كتاب الشيخ أبي بكر الجزائري 
( الإنصاف فيما قيل في المولد من الغلو والإجحاف )
ذكر صفة المولد ، حيث قال :

( وكيفيته : أن تذبح الذبائح ، وتعد الاطعمة ،
ويدعى الأقارب والأصدقاء وقليل من الفقراء ،
ثم يجلس الكل للاستماع ،
فيتقدم شاب حسن الصوت فينشد الأشعار ، 
ويترنم بالمدائح ، وهم يرددون معه بعض الصلوات ،
ثم يقرأ قصة المولد حتى إذا بلغ " 
وولدته آمنة مختوناً " قام الجميع إجلالاً وتعظيماً ، 
ووقفوا دقائق في إجلال وإكبار تخيلاً منهم
وضع آمنة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
ثم يؤتى بالمجامر وطيب البخور فيتطيب الكل ،
ثم تدار أكؤس المشروبات الحلال فيشربون ، 
ثم تقدم قصاع الطعام فيأكلون وينصرفون
وهم معتقدون أنهم قد تقربوا إلى الله تعالى بأعظم قربة ) اهـ .*  

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثانية :* 

عند قوله :
إن حضور الحضرة النبوية
خاصة بروحه الشريفة لا بجسده الشريف ،
وتشنيعه الإنكار على من يقول
إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدخل إلى مجلس المولد بجسده ،
واعتباره ذلك من الجرأة 
على مقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .*

ونعتقد أن المالكي في هذا

متناقض أيضاً مع عقيدته ،


فطالما أنه يعتقد بأن من صلى عليه صلاة

– وذكر نوعها – 

في اليوم والليلة خمسمائة مرة ، 

لا يموت حتى يجتمع بالنبي
 
صلى الله عليه وسلم يقظة [1] .


فما المانع من أن يحضر صلى الله عليه وسلم 

هذا الحفل الخاص بذكرى ولادته ،

وما يتلى في هذا المحفل من آيات الإجلال والإكبار ، 

والتقديس والاحترام لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

ورفع منزلته

إلى مقام الألوهية والربوبية ،

يحضر هذا المحفل بروحه وجسده ،

ما دام نوراً لا ظل له في شمس ولا قمر ،

وما دام سيجتمع يقضة بمن يصلي عليه ، 

الصلاة التي عينها المالكي في كتابه

" الذخائر المحمدية " .



حقاً إن الشاطبي رحمه الله 

قد أنصف البدعيين وأظهرهم على حقيقتهم ،

حينما قال :

إنهم لا يستطيعون المجادلة والمناظرة ،

لأنهم يفتقدون عناصر الإقناع والاحتجاج لما يعتقدون .

ولهذا حكم المالكي على نفسه 

بأنه قال ما فيه افتراء محض ،

وفيه وقاحة 

وقباحة 

وجرأة
 
على مقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 
لا تصدر إلا من مبغض حاقد ،

أو جاهل معاند ، 

وليختر المالكي لنفسه أحد الأمرين

وكلاهما شر ،
وأحلاهما مر* *.*

 

============
[1] - انظر كتابه " الذخائر المحمدية " ، ص 107 .


 *===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثالثة :*

*عند* *عقيدته أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم حيٌّ حياة برزخية كاملة ،

لائقة بمقامه صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

لاشك أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم حيّ حياة برزخية

لا يعلم كنهها وكيفيتها إلا الله تبارك وتعالى ،

وأن الأموات كلهم يحيون حياة برزخية ، 

السعيد سعيد بأسباب سعادته ، 

والشقي شقي بأسباب شقاوته .


أما القول بأن روحه صلى الله عليه وسلم

 تحضر مجالس الذكر ومشاهد النور ،

فالعلم بذلك أمر لا يمكن إثباته

إلا بأحد طريقين ،

 إما النقل الصريح الثابت عمن لا ينطق عن الهوى ، 

أو الشهادة بذلك ممن جاء من الحياة البرزخية ،

وكلا الأمرين متعذر ، 

فتعين علينا الإيمان بمجمل الحياة البرزخية ، 

كما جاءت النصوص الصريحة بذلك 

من كتاب الله تعالى ،

وسنـّة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم .*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*كما يتعين علينا الوقوف

عن التفاصيل العارية عما يثبتها موقف المنكر ،

لما في الاعتراف بها 

من تصديق ما لم يقم عليه دليل عقلي ولا نقلي ،

فضلاً عما في الأخذ بها

من إتاحة الفرص لأرباب الدجل ، 

وأبالسة الإنس والجن ، 

لإلزام العامة باعتقاد

وجود أرواح أنبياء وشهداء وصدّيقين وأولياء ;

تحضر مجالسهم ،

وأنهم يأمرون وينهون ، 

ويوجهون ويحرمون ويحللون .

وقد كان لهذا المنطلق السيء خلفياته السيئة ، 

ومردوداته الآثمة ،

في نشوء فِرَق تدَّعي الإسلام ، 

وترجع في تشريعها

إلى ما يقول الأقطاب والأوتاد عن أرواح الأولياء ،

من الأمر والنهي والتحليل والتحريم ، 

وإعفاء من بلغ مبلغاً معيناً من الأقطاب والأوتاد

عن الكثير من المقتضيات الشرعية ،

باعتباره بلغ درجة يقوم فيها بأعمال جسام 

في مجال العبادة والخلوات ،

لا تدركها العامة أو خاصة العامة .

**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*كما أن عقيدة حضور الحضرة النبوية لمجالس الموالد; 

أعطى المجذوبين و المخبولين 

مجالاً للقول على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

وأنه اتصل به ،

وأنه غاضب من كذا ، 

ومنشرح صدره لكذا، 

وأنه يلزمه الاتصال بالولاة ليعملوا كذا،

وينتهوا عن كذا ،

إلى آخر المزاعم والإفتراءات

التي نسمعها من أولئك ،

وقـتاً بعد وقت ،

وحيناً بعد حين .

**وإذا كان المالكي يقول 

بإمكان حضور الحضرة النبوية ;

فإننا نشك في اعتقاده ذلك ،

إلا أننا نرى أنه بمقالته هذه ،

وبأباطيله 

وترهاته 

وأضاليله 

وتخبطاته 

مما قال في رسالته هذه ، 

أو في طامته الكبرى
 
" الذخائر المحمدية " . 


إنه بذلك يمهد لأن يكون خليفة للإمام العربي ،

قائد العصبة الهاشمية ، 

والسدنة العلوية ، 

والساسة الحسنية ، والحسنية .

ذلك الذي لا يسمح لأحد بزيارته 

إلا لمحمد علوي مالكي ، 

ومن كان على شاكلته** .


وقد سبق أن أوردنا ما جاء في* 
قرار هيئة كبار العلماء 
*من علاقة* *المالكي 

بقائد هذه الفرق

الصوفية المتطرفة .*


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الرابعة :

عند قوله :

إن القيام لتصور شخص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الذهن .

وقد سبق أن انتقد القائلين بحضور الحضرة النبوية للمجالس روحاً وجسداً ،

وتحدث بما يشعر أنه يرى أن الحضور النبوي إنما هو بالروح فقط ، 

لأن روحه صلى الله عليه وسلم جوّالة سيّـاحة في ملكوت الله سبحانه وتعالى ،

وأنه يمكن أن يحضر مجالس الذكر ومشاهد العلم والنور .


وهذا من المالكي 

تخبط في القول 

وتناقض في الإيراد ، 

فحضور الروح المجالس غير التصور الذهني .

وعلى افتراض التسليم بما ذكره المالكي

من أن القيام في المولد إكباراً وتقديراً لمن تم تصوره في الذهن .

أفلا يعتبر هذا القيام ضرباً من 

الهوس

والحمق 

والتصرف الجنوني ; 

حينما يتصور الذهن فتقوم الأعضاء 

بتقديم الاحترام لمجرد التصور الذهني ؟ .

لنفترض أن المالكي

كان حاضراً في مجلس من المجالس العامة ، 

ثم تذكر أباه وتصوره تصوراً ذهنياً ،

 فقام في المجلس أمام الحضور ،

ثم جلس ، 

فسُئل عن ذلك 

فأجاب بأن قيامه احتراماً لأبيه المتوفى ، 

حيث تصوره في هذا المجلس تصوراً ذهنياً ،

أيسلم له أحد بصحة هذا التصرف ،

وصدوره من عاقل ؟

أم يلتفت بعضهم إلى بعض 

متسائلين عما أصاب صاحبهم 

من لوثة في عقله 

ووسوسة في صدره ؟ . 

ومثل هذا التصرف تصرف من يحكي على نفسه ،

لأنه يتصور من يحاكيه في ذهنه ،

ثم يحاكيه ،

والمجتمع يعرف أن هذا التصرف

مبدأ مرض عقلي .

*
*===============
الرد على الخرافيين[محمد علوي مالكي]

الرد على الصوفي المبتدع المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي





داعية الشرك[محمد علوي مالكي]الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*استحسان* *المالكي* *القيام في* *المولد* *لعدة وجوه 
*
*جرى مناقشتها ثم ردها*



ثم انتقل المالكي بعد ذلك 
إلى ذكر وجوه استحسان القيام في المولد ،
فقال :

 *الوجه الأول*
أنه جرى عليه العمل في سائر الأقطار والأمصار ،
واستحسنه العلماء شرقاً وغرباً ،
والقصد به تعظيم صاحب المولد الشريف صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
وما استحسنه المسلمون فهو عند الله حسن ،
وما استقبحوه فهو عند الله قبيح ،
كما تقدم في الحديث .اهـ .



*لا ندري ما هي أقطار المالكي وأمصاره ؟ ،

وإن كنا نظن أنه يعني تلك البلدان 

التي وجد فيها أجناس من أهل الطرق الصوفية،

ووجد فيها الكثير من المشاهد القبورية ، 

التي يرتادها من يتمسح بها 

ويطلب البركة من أهلها ،

أولئك الذين جرى منهم العمل ،

حينما يقيمون الموالد ،

 فيقومون عند قرآءة قصة المولد . 

ونعتقد أن المالكي يعجز كل العجز

عن أن يعطينا قطرأً واحداً ،

ومصراً واحداً في

الصدر الأول من الإسلام
 
في القرون الثلاثة المفضلة، 

أمثال أهل المدينة ومكة والطائف والكوفة

والبصرة والقاهرة ودمشق 

وغيرها من مدن الإسلام 

المنتشرة شرقاً وغرباً .


**ولكنه الآن يستطيع أن يعطينا 

الكثير من الأقطار الإسلامية مع الأسف ، 

بعد أن انتشرت البدع والمحدثات ، 

وأقيمت القباب والمباني الضخمة على القبور ، 

وأصبحت بعض هذه المشاهد يضاهي الحج إليها

الحج إلى بيت الله ; 

في قيمة ذلك في نفوس حجاجها وعدد من يقصدها ،

وعقيدة آميها ، 

وفيمن قصدوه وحجوا إليه ، 

كما هو الحال في النجف وفي طنطا وبنها ، 

وفي غيرهما ،

وذلك حصائد ما زرعه

 القرامطة والرافضة والفاطميون والنصيريون وغيرهم . 

فهل يعتبر المالكي 

عمل هؤلاء حجة فيما ذكره ؟ .

اللهم إنا نستخلفك 

في عقلية المالكي ،

وفي عقيدة المالكي ،

وفي العلم الشرعي 

الذي أخذه المالكي* *من مدارس حكومته .

*
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فأيُّ المسلمين استحسنوا ذلك ؟
 
أهم أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

الذين هم أشد الناس محبة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وأقواهم تصوراً لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته ؟

أهم التابعون الذين عاصروا أصحاب رسول الله ، 

ورأوا ما يعمله أصحاب رسول الله ،

 ورووا ما قاله أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

أم هم أتباع التابعين 

من أهل القرون الثلاثة المفضلة

من الأئمة الأربعة ، 

ورجال الحديث ،

ورجال التفسير،

ورجال التاريخ والسير ،

ومن كان معاصراً لهم من الزهاد والعباد ؟ .


**أم أن الاستحسان
 
من القرامطة والفاطميين 

والروافض والإسماعيليين والعلويين 

والقاديانيين والتيجانيين ، 

وغيرهم وغيرهم 

من الفرق القبورية والصوفية ،

ومن قلَّدهم بغير علم* *؟؟!!*

*
===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*لقد استنكر المسلمون البدع والمحدثات 

واستقبحوها ،

وعظموا أمر أوزار القائمين عليها

بما في ذلك بدعة المولد جملة وتفصيلاً ،

مستضيئين في ذلك

بالنصوص النبوية الصريحة الواضحة الثابتة ،

 وبآثار الصحابة في ذلك ، 


وقد تقدم لنا الكثير من أقوال أهل العلم

في ذلك في مختلف العصور، 

في عصر الشاطبي وابن رجب والعز بن عبد السلام ،

وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وابن حجر

و ابن النحاس 

وغيرهم .

*
*وهذا الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا 

يتحدث عن المولد وعن بدعة المولد

فيقول إجابة عن سؤال وجه إليه عن حكم المولد ، 

وأول من فعله ، 

وأي الموالد أحرى وأحسن للقرآءة ،

فيقول :

( هذه الموالد بدعة بلا نزاع ، 

وأول من ابتدع الاجتماع لقراءة قصة المولد 

أحد ملوك الشراكسة بمصر ، 


ولم نطلع على قصة من قصص المولد النبوي الشريف 

إلا ورأينا فيها كثيراً من الأخبار الموضوعة )[1] اهـ .*


*=========*
*[1] - المجلد 4 ، ص 1243 ، فتاوى رشيد رضا .*
 
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقال في موضع آخر من الفتاوى ما نصه :

( سئل الحافظ ابن حجر عن الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي 

هل هو بدعة أم له أصل ،

فأجاب بقوله :

أصل عمل المولد بدعة ، 

لم تنقل عن أحد من السلف الصالح من القرون الثلاثة ،

ولكنها مع ذلك قد اشتملت على محاسن وضدها ،

فمن جرد عمله في المحاسن وتجنب ضدها كان بدعة حسنة ، 

ومن لا ; فلا .

وأقول :

إن الحافظ رحمه الله تعالى حجة في النقل ،

فقد كان أحفظ حفاظ السنـّة والآثار ، 

ولكنه لم يؤت ما أوتي الأئمة المجتهدون من قوة الاستنباط ، 

فحسبنا من فتواه ما تعلق بالنقل ، 

وهو أن عمل المولد بدعة 

لم تنقل عن أحد من سلف الأمة الصالح 

من أهل القرون الثلاثة ، 

التي هي خير القرون بشهادة الصادق المصدوق

صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وعلى آله ،


ومن زعم بأنه يأتي في هذا الدين بخير مما جاء به رسول الله

صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وجرى عليه ناقلوا سنته بالعمل ;

فقد زعم أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم 

لم يُؤد رسالة ربه على الوجه الأكمل .


كما قال الإمام مالك رحمه الله تعالى ،


وقد أحسن صاحب عقيدة الجوهرة ،
في قوله :

وكل خير في اتباع من سلف 

وكل شر في ابتداع من خلف

*
*===============
الرد على الخرافيين[محمد علوي مالكي]

الرد على الصوفي المبتدع المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي





داعية الشرك[محمد علوي مالكي]الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأما قول الحافظ :

إن من عمل فيه من المحاسن وتجنب ضدها

كان عمله بدعة حسنة ، 

ومن لا فلا ;

ففيه نظر ،

ويعني بالمحاسن قراءة القرآن ، 

وشيء من سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

في بدء أمره من ولادته وتربيته وبعثته ،

والصدقات ، 

وهي مشروعة لا تعد من البدع ، 

إنما البدعة فيها جعل هذا الاجتماع المخصوص ،

بالهيئة المخصوصة ،

والوقت المخصوص ،

 وجعله من قبل شعائر الإسلام

التي لا تثبت إلا بنص الشارع ،

بحيث يظن العوام الجاهلون بالسنن 

أنه من أعمال القرب المطلوبة شرعاً ، 

وهو بهذه القيود بدعة سيئة ،

 وجناية على دين الله تعالى ،

وزيادة فيه تعد من شرع ما لم يأذن به الله ،

ومن الافتراء على الله ، 

والقول في دينه بغير علم .


فكيف إذا وصل الجهل بالناس إلى تكفير تاركه ،

كأنه من قواعد العقائد المعلومة من الدين بالضرورة ،

أليس يعد في هذه الحال ، 

وبين هؤلاء الجهال ،

من أكبر كبائر البدع

التي تقوم الأدلة على كونها من الكفر بشرطه ؟

*
*فإن الزيادة في ضروريات الدين القطعية وشعائره ; 

كالناقص منها ،

يخرجه عن كونه هو الدين الذي جاء خاتم النبيين 

عن الله تعالى القائل فيه 

{ الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ } ،


فهو تشريع ظاهر مخالف لنص إكمال الدين،

 وناقض له،

ويقتضي أن مسلمي الصدر الأول 

كان دينهم ناقصاً أو كفاراً .

وقد ورد أن أبا بكر وعمر وابن عباس رضي الله عنهم

قد تركوا التضحية في عيد النحر

لئلا يظن الناس أنها واجبة ،

كما ذكره الإمام الشاطبي في الاعتصام وغيره [1]. 


أفلا يجب بالأولى

ترك حضور هذه الحفلات المولدية ،

وإن خليت من القبائح ، واشتملت على المحاسن )* 

 

*=========
**[1] - انظر ص 276 ، ج 2 ، من " الاعتصام " .*

 *===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*إلى أن قال :

( فكيف إذا كانت مشتملة على بدع ومفاسد أخرى ،

 كالكذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

في سيرته وأقواله وأفعاله ، 

كما هو المعهود في أكثر القصص المولدية ،

التي اعتيد التغني بها في هذه الحفلات .


وأما القيام عند ذكر وضع أمه له صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

وإنشاد بعض الشعر أو الأغاني في ذلك ،

فهو من جملة هذه البدع ،

**وقد صرح بذلك

الفقيه ابن حجر المكي الشافعي،
 
الذي يعتمد هؤلاء العلويون على كتبه في دينهم

فقال عند ذكر الإنكار على من يقوم عند قرآءة 

{ أَتَى أَمْرُ اللَّهِ فَلَا تَسْتَعْجِلُوهُ }[1] ،

لما ورد في ذلك ،

بسبب قد زال

ما نصه :

( ونظير ذلك فعل كثير عند ذكر مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

ووضع أمه له من القيام ، 

وهو أيضاً بدعة

لم يرد فيه شيء )


إلى أن قال 

( فإن البدعة التي تعتريها الأحكام الخمسة ،

ويقال أن منها حسنة وسيئة ،

هي البدع في العادات ،


 وأما البدع في العبادات

فلا تكون إلا سيئة** ، 

كما صرح به المحققون ) [2] اهـ .*
 

*=========
[1] - سورة النحل ، الآية : 1 .
[2] - انظر ج 5 ، ص 2112 ، من فتاوى رشيد رضا .* 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثم ذكر المالكي الوجه الثاني فقال :

الوجه الثاني*



* أن القيام لأهل الفضل مشروع ثابت بالأدلة الكثيرة من السنة ، 

إلى آخر قوله .
**


**ونقف معه عند هذا الوجه وقفتين :

إحداهما :

أن القيام في مجالس المولد 

لم يكن لأهل الفضل بصورة محسوسة ،

كدخول ذي فضل أو علم أو جاه مجلس قوم ما ; 

فيقوم أهل ذلك المجلس احتراماً وتقديراً لذلك الداخل ; 

ليسلموا عليه ويصافحوه ، 

وإنما القيام في مجالس الموالد

لأمر ادعائي وهمي ،

لا يمكن لأي مجتمع ذي وعي عقلي أن يقرّه ، 

أو يضفي عليه صفة التصرف العقلي المقبول ،

فإذا أضيف إلى هذا القيام 

ما ينبغي أن تشتمل عليه هيئة تلك المجالس 

من وضع بخور وطيب في وسط حلقة الجلوس ، 

وماء معطر ويستحسن أن يكون من زمزم ; 

لتقوم الحضرة النبوية عند حضورها بالشرب من ذلك الماء ، 

والتطيب من ذلك الطيب ، 

كملت عندنا صورة التصرف اللاعقلي . 

وإن أنكر المالكي ما للطيب والماء والبخور 

من قصد مخصوص بالحضرة النبوية ، 

فإن لتقية الروافض* *رائحة فيما يكتب .*

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثانية :

عند قوله :

إن القيام لأهل الفضل مشروع وثابت بالأدلة الكثيرة من السنة .

ونقول للمالكي 

بأن المسألة فيها خلاف بين أهل العلم ،

فكما أن هناك أدلة من السنة قد تدل على مشروعية القيام ،

فإن هناك أدلة شرعية أخرى صريحة وواضحة 

تدل على خلاف ذلك ،

ومنها ما روى الترمذي بإسناده 

عن أنس رضي الله عنه ،

قال :

لم يكن شخص أحب إلينا 

من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وكانوا إذا رأوه لم يقوموا ; 

لما يعلمون من كراهته لذلك. 


وقال حديث حسن صحيح غريب ،

وقد أخرجه أحمد وأبو داود والحاكم ،

وقد ذكره الحافظ في الفتح 

وذكر تصحيح الترمذي له ،

وأقره على تصحيحه .



وروى الترمذي أيضاً بإسناده إلى أبي مجلز ،

قال خرج معاوية ، 

فقام عبدالله بن الزبير وابن صفوان حين رأوه ،

فقال : اجلسا 

سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :

من سرّه أن يتمثل له الرجال قياماً

فليتبوأ مقعده من النار .


قال الترمذي وهذا حديث حسن .

وقد أخرجه أحمد وأبو داود .

وللترمذي عن أبي أمامة قال : 

خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم متوكئاً على عصا ،

 فقمنا ، 

فقال :

 لا تقوموا كما تقوم الأعاجم ،

يُعظم بعضها بعضا .

وأخرجه أيضاً أبو داود وابن ماجه .

**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن المباركفوري 

في كتابه " تحفة الأحوذي "

في حكم القيام 

شرحاً لهذه الأحاديث ما نصه :


اعلم أنه قد اختلف أهل العلم

في قيام الرجل للرجل عند رؤيته ،

 فجوّزه بعضهم كالنووي وغيره ،

 ومنعه بعضهم كالشيخ أبي عبدالله بن الحاج المالكي ، وغيره .


وقال النووي في الأذكار :

وأما إكرام الداخل في القيام ،

فالذي نختاره أنه مستحب ، 

لمن كان فيه فضيلة ظاهرة ،

من علم أو صلاح أو شرف أو ولاية ونحو ذلك ، 

ويكون هذا القيام للبر والإكرام والاحترام ، 

لا للرياء والإعظام ،

وعلى هذا استمر عمل السلف والخلف ،

وقد جمعت في ذلك جزءاً ،

جمعت فيه الأحاديث والآثار

وأقوال السلف وأفعالهم الدالة على ما ذكرته ،

وذكرت فيه ما خالفها ، 

وأوضحت الجواب عنه ،

فمن أشكل عليه من ذلك شيء ،

ورغب في مطالعته ، 

رجوت أن يزول إشكاله ،

انتهى .


قلت ، 

وقد نقل ابن الحاج ذلك الجزء في كتابه " المدخل " ،

وتعقب على كل ما استدل به النووي ، 

فمن أقوى ما تمسك به 

حديث أبي سعيد عند الشيخين :

إن أهل قريظة نزلوا على حكم سعد ،

فأرسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إليه فجاء فقال :

قوموا إلى سيدكم الحديث .

وقد أجاب عنه ابن الحاج بأجوبة منها :

إن الأمر بالقيام لغير ما وقع فيه النزاع ،

وإنما هو لينزلوه عن دابته ، 

لما كان فيه من المرض ، 

كما جاء في بعض الروايات ،

انتهى .

*
*===============
الرد على الخرافيين[محمد علوي مالكي]

الرد على الصوفي المبتدع المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي





داعية الشرك[محمد علوي مالكي]الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/



*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال الحافظ : 

قد وقع في مسند عائشة عند أحمد

من طريق علقمة بن وقاص عنها ، 

في قصة غزوة بني قريظة ، 

وقصة سعد بن معاذ ومجيئة مطولاً، 

وفيها قال أبو سعيد:

فلما طلع قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

قوموا إلى سيدكم فأنزلوه ،

وسنده حسن .

وهذه الزيادة تخدش الاستدلال بقصة سعد

على مشروعية القيام المتنازع فيه ،

انتهى .


ومما تمسك به النووي

حديث كعب بن مالك في قصة توبته وفيه :

فقام إليّ طلحة بن عبدالله يهرول، 

فصافحني وهنأني.


وأجاب عنه ابن الحاج ;

بأن طلحة إنما قام لتهنئته ومصافحته ، 

ولو كان قيامه محل النزاع لما انفـرد به .

فلم ينقـل أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قام له ،

ولا أمر به ، 

ولا فعله أحد ممن حضروا ، 


وإنما انفرد طلحة لقوة المودة بينهما ، 

على ما جرى به العادة ،

أن التهنئة والبشارة و نحو ذلك ،

تكون على قدر المودة والخلطة ،

بخلاف السلام 

فإنه مشروع على من عرفت 

ومن لم تعرف .


ومما تمسك به النووي حديث عائشة ،

قالت :

( ما رأيت أحداً كان أشبه سمتاً ودلاً وهدياً 

برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من فاطمة ، 

كانت إذا دخلت عليه قام إليها ، 

وأخذ بيدها فقبلها وأجلسها في مجلسه ،

وكان إذا دخل عليها قامت إليه 

فأخذت بيده فقبلته وأجلسته في مجلسها ) .


أخرجه أبو داود والترمذي والنسائي وغيرهم ،


وأجاب عنه ابن الحاج

باحتمال أن يكون القيام لها 

لأجل إجلاسها في مكانه إكراماً لها ،

لا على وجه القيام المنازع فيه ، 

لا سيما ما عرف من ضيق بيوتهم،

وقلة الفرش فيها ، 

فكانت إرداة إجلاسه لها في موضعه 

مستلزمة لقيامه .



**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومما تمسك به النووي 

ما أخرجه أبو داود عن عمرو بن الحارث ،

أن عمر ابن السائب حدثه

أنه بلغه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان جالساً يوماً ،

فأقبل أبوه من الرضاعة ،

فوضع له بعض ثوبه فقعد عليه ،

ثم أقبلت أمه فوضع لها شق ثوبه من جانبه الآخر ، 

فجلست عليه ،

ثم أقبل أخوه من الرضاعة 

فقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
وأجلسه بين يديه .


وأجاب عنه ابن الحاج
بأن هذا القيام ،

لو كان محل النزاع

لكان الوالدان أولى به من الأخ ،
وإنما قام للأخ إما لأن يوسع له في الرداء أو المجلس . 

قلت 
هذا الحديث معضل 
كما صرح به ابن المنذري في تلخيص السنن ،
فلا يصلح للاستدلال . 

وتمسك النووي بروايات أخرى ،
وأجاب عنها ابن الحاج 
بأنها ليست من محل النزاع . 

والأمر كما قال ابن الحاج ،

وأجاب النووي عن أحاديث كراهية قيام الرجل للرجل ، 

بما لا يشفي العليل ،

ولا يروي الغليل 

كما بينه ابن الحاج مفصلاً .
قلت

حديث أنس المذكور 

يدل على كراهية القيام المتنازع فيه ، 

وهو قيام الرجل للرجل عند رؤيته ، 

وظاهر حديث عائشة يدل على جوازه ،

وجواب ابن الحاج عن هذا الحديث غير ظاهر ، 

واختلف في وجه الجمع بينهما ،
فقيل حديث أنس محمول على كراهة التنزيه ،
وقيل هو محمول على القيام على طريق الإعظام ، 

وحديث عائشة على القيام من سفر ،
أو للتهنئة لمن حدثت له نعمة ، 
أو لتوسيع المجلس ،
فهو جائز بالإتفاق .

**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*نقل العيني في شرح البخاري
عن أبي الوليد بن رشد ، 
أن القيام على
أربعة أوجه :

الأول محظور،
وهو أن يقع لمن يريد أن يُقام له تكبراً 
أو تعاظماً على القائمين إليه.

والثاني مكروه ،
وهو أن يقع لمن لا يتكبر ولا يتعاظم على القائمين ، 
ولكن يخشى أن يدخل نفسه لسبب ذلك ما يحذر ،
ولما فيه من التشبه بالجبابرة. 

والثالث جائز،
وهو أن يقع على سبيل البر والإكرام 
لمن لا يريد ذلك ، 
ويؤمن معه التشبه بالجبابرة . 

والرابع مندوب ،
وهو أن يقوم لمن قدم من سفر، فرحاً بقدومه ،
يُسلم عليه ،
أو إلى من تجددت له نعمة فيهنئه بحصولها ، 
أو مصيبة فيعزيه بسببها ، 

انتهى .


وقال الغزالي

القيام على سبيل الإعظام مكروه ،
وعلى سبيل البر والإكرام لا يُكره ، 

قال الحافظ في الفتح 
هذا تفصيل حسن ) اهـ [1] .
*

*============*
[RIGHT]*[1] - انظر الجزء الثامن " تحفة الأحوذي " ، ص 29 – 33 .

**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وذكر الوجه الثالث بقوله :

الوجه الثالث :

ورد في الحديث المتفق عليه 
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم خطاباً للأنصار : 
قوموا لسيدكم .
وهذا القيام كان تعظيماً لسيدنا سعد رضي الله عنه ، 
ولم يكن من أجل كونه مريضاً ،
وإلا لقال قوموا إلى مريضكم ، 
ولم يقل إلى سيدكم ،
ولم يأمر الجميع بالقيام ، 
بل أمر البعض .اهـ .
*


*هذا الحديث أجاب عنه ابن الحاج إجابة
ذكرها ابن حجر في الفتح فقال :

وقد اعترض عليه الشيخ أبو عبدالله بن الحاج ،
فقال ما ملخصه:
لو كان القيام المأمور به لسعد هو المتنازع فيه;
لما خص به الأنصار ، 
فان الأصل في أفعال القُرَب التعميم ،

ولو كان القيام لسعد على سبيل البر والإكرام ،
لكان هو صلى الله عليه وسلم أول من فعله ،
وأمر به من حضر من أكابر الصحابة ، 

فلمّا لم يأمر به ، ولا فعله ولا فعلوه ; 
دل ذلك على أن الأمر بالقيام
لغير ما وقع فيه النزاع ،

وإنما هو لينزلوه عن دابته ،
لما كان فيه من المرض ،
كما جاء في بعض الروايات ، 

ولأن عادة العرب أن القبيلة تخدم كبيرها ،
فلذلك خصَّ الأنصار بذلك دون المهاجرين ،

مع أن المراد بعض الأنصار لا كلهم ، 
وهم الأوس منهم ،
لأن سعد بن معاذ كان سيدهم دون الخزرج ، 
وعلى تقدير تسليم أن القيام المأمور به 
حينئذ لم يكن للإعانة ; 
فليس هو المتنازع فيه ،

بل لأنه غائب قدم ،
والقيام للغائب إذا قدم مشروع .

قال :

ويحتمل أن يكون القيام المذكور 
إنما هو لتهنئته بما حصل له من تلك المنزلة الرفيعة ،
من تحكيمه والرضا بما يحكم به ،
والقيام لأجل التهنئة مشروع أيضاً .
إلى آخر ما ذكره مما يطول إيراده .[1] .

============
[1] - انظر الجزء 11 ، ص 51 ، فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري .


===============
الرد على الخرافيين[محمد علوي مالكي]

الرد على الصوفي المبتدع المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي





داعية الشرك[محمد علوي مالكي]الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فهذا الوجه والوجه الثاني والوجه الرابـع ; 
كلها تدور حول حكـم القيـام للرجـل ،
للتقدير والإكرام والإجلال ،
**ولا يخفى ما في المسألة من خلاف بين أهل العلم ،* *

و قد ذكر ابن حجر رحمه الله
في شرحه حديث الأمر بالقيام لسعد رضي الله عنه
ملخص ما في المسألة من خلاف ،
وما بين العالمين الكبيرين النووي وابن الحاج
من أخذ ورد في الموضوع ،
جرى منا ذكر ملخصه
فيما ذكره المباركفوري
في كتابه " تحفة الأحوذي " .

**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثم ذكر المالكي الوجه الخامس بقوله :

الوجه الخامس
قد يقال :
إن ذلك في حياته وحضوره صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
وهو في حالة المولد غير حاضر . 

فالجواب عن ذلك : 
إن قارئ المولد الشريف مستحضر له صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بتشخيص ذاته الشريفة ، 
فهو عليه الصلاة والسلام
قادم في العالم الجسماني من العالم النوراني ;
من قبل هذا الوقت بزمن الولادة الشريفة ،
وحاضر عند قول التالي :
فولد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بحضور ظلي ،
هو أقرب من حضوره الأصلي ،
ويُؤيد هذا الاستحضار التشخيصي و الحضور الروحاني
أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام متخلق بأخلاق ربه ، 

وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحديث القدسي : 
أنا جليس من ذكرني .
وفي رواية أنا مع من ذكرني .
فكان مقتضى تأسيه بربه ، وتخلقه بأخلاقه ، 
أن يكون صلى الله عليه وسلم حاضراً مع ذاكره
في كل مقام يذكر فيه بروحه الشريفة ،
ويكون استحضار الذاكر ذلك
موجباً لزيادة تعظيمه صلى الله عليه وسلم .اهـ .
*



*لنا مع المالكي في هذا الوجه الذي ذكره 
وقفتان :

الوقفة الأولى :

عند قوله : 
قد يقال إن ذلك في حياته وحضوره صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وهو في حالة المولد غير حاضر .

إننا نؤكد على المالكي
إن كان محباً لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ولسنـّة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولما يرغبه ، 
وينشرح له صدر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ; 
أن يرجع إلى الأحاديث الصحيحة الثابتة 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
فيما رواه أنس وأبو أمامه ومعاوية ،
فهي صريحة في نهيه صلى الله عليه وسلم عن القيام ،

ومعرفة أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من أن ذلك 
مما يكرهه صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وأنهم لذلك لا يقومون له 
إذا حضر مجلسهم ،
هذا في حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

فإذا افترضنا أن روحه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
تشترك مع المحتفلين بالمولد ;

فهل من الأدب مع روحه صلى الله عليه وسلم
أن نقابلها بما تكره ؟
===============
الرد على الخرافيين[محمد علوي مالكي]

الرد على الصوفي المبتدع المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي





داعية الشرك[محمد علوي مالكي]الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثم إننا نكرر ما قلناه 
بأن* *المالكي يتخبط* *فيما يقول 
- وإن كنا نعذره في ذلك ، 
لأن هذه عادة وطريقة* *أهل البدع** والمحدثات -

**فتارة* *يقول إن القيام تعظيم لكمال تصوره صلى الله عليه وسلم في الذهن ، 
ومثلنا لمسألة التصور والقيام تعظيماً لذلك التصور 
بما يعطي الكفاية من* *الإزدراء والسخرية** بعقول أهل هذا النظر . 
**
وتارة* *يقول بحضور روحه الشريفة مجالس الذكر ، 
وذكرنا* *خطأ* *هذا الاعتقاد 
**وخطورة* *القول به على العقيدة ،
وأنه أوسع الأبواب* *للدجل
والابتداع 
والتخريف
وانتهاك** حرمات العقول .

**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثانـية :

عند قوله :
بأن مقتضى تأسيه بربه أن يكون حاضراً مع ذاكره
في كل مقام يذكر فيه بروحه الشريفة .
*


*لا شك أن المالكي ينطلق بقوله هذا
من عقيدته أن لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
مقام ألوهية وربوبية ،

فهو يقول طالما أن الله تعالى يقول :
أنا جليس من ذكرني ،
أنا مع من ذكرني ،
فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بمقتضى تأسيه بربه كذلك ،
جليس من ذكره 
وهو [ مع ] من ذكره .

إن المالكي بما قرأناه له 
في كتابه ( الذخائر المحمدية )

من أن الخلق خلقوا لأجل محمد ،
وأن محمداً له علم شامل ،
يعلم الروح 
والأمور الخمسة التي اختص الله تعالى بعلمها،
وأن له مقاليد السموات والأرض ،
وأن له حق الإقطاع في الجنة ،
وأنه نور لا ظل له في شمس ولا قمر،
وأنه حيّ الآن تعرض عليه أعمال أمته ،
ويصلي في قبره بأذان وإقامة ،
ويصوم ويحج ،
إلى آخر ما ذكره
مما جرى استعراضه في كتابنا هذا ،
مما هو مناقض
لمقتضى قول الله تعالى:

{ سُبْحَانَ رَبِّي 
هَلْ كُنْتُ إِلاَّ بَشَرًا رَسُولاً }[1] .

وقوله تعالى : 

{ قُلْ مَا كُنْتُ بِدْعًا مِنَ الرُّسُلِ 
وَمَا أَدْرِي مَا يُفْعَلُ بِي وَلا بِكُمْ 
إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلاَّ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ
وَمَا أَنَا إِلاَّ نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ }[2] .


===========
[1] - سورة الإسراء ، الآية : 93 .
[2] - سورة الأحقاف ، الآية : 9 .

===============
الرد على الخرافيين[محمد علوي مالكي]

الرد على الصوفي المبتدع المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي





داعية الشرك[محمد علوي مالكي]الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*إن* *المالكي* *بحكم* *عقيدته* *في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
ما ذكرناه عنه مما أورده في كتابه ،
وأشرنا إلى صفحات ذلك من الكتاب نفسه ;
**لا يُستغرب منه** 
أن يجعل لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
**من القدرة ما لله تعالى** ، 

فيقول :
بأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
**معنا أينما كـنا** ،

**فهذا في معنى قوله :
( بأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حاضر مع ذاكره
في كل مقام يذكر فيه بروحه الشريفة ) اهـ .

**لا شك أنه* *صلى الله عليه وسلم** متأدب بأدب القرآن ،
إلا أن ذلك مقيد بطاقته* *وقدرته البشرية** ،
إلا فيما يثبت به النقل الصريح 
من خصوصيات له* *صلى الله عليه وسلم** ، 
مما هو فوق الطاقة البشرية ،
فيجب إثبات ذلك والإيمان به 
كمعجزة من معجزاته* *صلى الله عليه وسلم* *،

**ولا يجوز** لنا إثبات خلاف ذلك
بطريق القياس 
أو الأولوية 
**مما يخرجه عن محيط البشرية .

**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*مولـد ابن الدبيـع 
وما فيه من منكرات

*
*ثم انتقل المالكي إلى فصل ختامي ، 
استعرض فيه الكتب المصنفة في قصة المولد ، 
وأثنى على أصحابها . 
وقد ذكر فيما ذكر أن قصة المولد عبارة عن استعراض
لسيرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من ولادته حتى وفاته .اهـ

وإذا كان كذلك ، 
فنحن نعتز ونفتخر باقتناء الكتب المصنفة
في سيرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
ونعتبر أسعد وقت 
هو الوقت الذي نقضيه في تلاوة كتاب الله تعالى ،
ومدارسة سيرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
وما اشتملت عليه من جوانب الإشراق الصافية ، 
من إيمان ثابت وصبر صادق ،
وتضحية بالغالي والنفيس ، 
وجهاد في سبيل الله ، 
ونصح للأمة ، 
وأداء كامل للرسالة ،
وشكر لله تعالى ،
حتى تورمت قدماه صلى الله عليه وسلم من العبادة ،
واحتساب لما يناله من الأذى والمشقة 
في سبيل إبلاغ الرسالة ، 
وتفصيل لما أجمله كتاب الله ،
وبيان شامل لكل خير ينفع أمته ،
ولكل شر يضر أمته .

وإذا كان من أهل العلم من ألف كتاباً 
في حياة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وشمائله ،
وما يتلى في بيوته من آيات الله والحكمة ،
وجاء من سمى ذلك مولداً ، 
فإذا لم يشتمل ذلك الكتاب 
على مثل ما اشتملت عليه كتب المالكي ، 
وأخصها كتابه الذميم ( الذخائر المحمدية ) 
من المبتدعات 
والشركيات
والمنكرات ،

ولم يقصد مؤلف ذلك الكتاب التاريخي لحياة رسول الله
صلى الله عليه وسلم
أن يتلى ليلة المولد ،
حيث إن في قصد ذلك اعترافاً بمشروعية مجالس المولد ،
المتفق عليها من القائلين بها أنفسهم أنها بدعة ،
إذا لم يكن شيء من ذلك ;
فهل يجوز الاعتراض على مؤلفات 
في سيرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ ،

وهل يجوز الاعتراض 
على من استهدف في تأليفه
إظهار حياة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للأمة ; 
حتى يحصل لها الاقتداء والتأسي والاتعاظ والاعتبار ، 
والتخلي بأخلاق الإسلام ، 
والتأدب بآداب القرآن ، 
ومحاولة التحلي بما تحلى به صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من كريم الأخلاق ونبل الشمائل ؟ .

===============
الرد على الخرافيين[محمد علوي مالكي]

الرد على الصوفي المبتدع المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي





داعية الشرك[محمد علوي مالكي]الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقد ذكر المالكي أن ممن ألف في قصص المولد :
الحافظ وجيه الدين عبدالرحمن الشيباني اليمني
المعروف بابن الدبيع ،
وقد صنف مولداً نبوياً مشهوراً في كثير من البلاد . اهـ .


**لقد سُئل عن هذا المولد
الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا بسؤال هذا نصه :

من أحد أهالي جوهر في جنوب ميلاي ،
أنكر أحد طلبة العلم وهو رجل غريب قرآءة قصة الموالد النبوية للديبعي ، 
ولعله غير المحدث بدعوى أن فيها كذباً وخرافات ، 
والقصة المذكورة مما يداوم على قرآءتها للعوام
عدد وافر من الذين يعتقـد فيهم الولاية ،
يقـولـون للعوام أن روحانية المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلـم 
تحضره من أوله إلى آخره ، 
وتحضر في غيره عند القيام فقط ،
فترى هجيري أهل هذه البلاد قصة المولد المذكورة ،
فهي قد مرت على سمع الجم الغفير من العلماء ،
ولم ينكرها غير الرجل المذكور ،
فهل هو مصيب ، أم لا ؟ .

فأجاب رحمه الله بقوله :

( الصواب ما قال ذلك الطالب الغريب ، 
ولعله من الغرباء الذين ذكروا في حديث مسلم : 

" يبدأ الدين غريباً وسيعود غريباً كما بدأ 
فطوبى للغرباء " .

وقد قرأت طائفة من هذه القصة ،
فإذا بصاحبها يقول في فاتحتها : 
فسبحانه تعالى من ملك ،
أوجد نور نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من نوره ،
قبل أن يخلق آدم من الطين اللازب ،
وعرض فخره على الأشياء ، 
وقال هذا سيد الأنبياء وأجل الأصفياء وأكرم الحبائب ،
قيل هو آدم أنيله به أعلى المراتب .
ثم ذكر إبراهيم وموسى وعيسى بمثل هذه الأسجاع الركيكة ،
فهذا كذب صريح على الله تعالى ،
لم يروه المحدثون .

ثم رأيته يذكر في ( ص 6 – 7 )
حديثين أحدهما عن ابن عباس ، رفعه :

أن قريشاً كانت نوراً بين يدي الله تعالى
قبل أن يخلق آدم بألفي عام ،
يسبح الله ذلك النور ،
وتسبح الملائكة بتسبيحه ، إلخ . 

وهذا كذب ظاهر أيضاً ، 
وقريش كانت قبل الإسلام مشركة ، 
وعند ظهور الإسلام 
كان منها أشد الناس كفراً وإيذاءً للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وصداً عن سبيل الله ،
فما معنى ذلك الأصل النوراني 
الذي يناقضه هذا الفرع الظلماني ؟ ..

والثاني أثر عن كعب الأحبار لا يصح ،
وقد سماه مؤلف القصة حديثاً لجهله .
أما قول
قراء هذه القصة من المحتالين على الرزق
بدعوى الولاية ; 

أن روحانية المصطفى تحضر مجالسهم
التي يكذبون فيها عليه ;

فمثله كثير من أولئك الدجالين ،
ولا علاج لهذا الجهل إلا كثرة العلماء بالسنـّة ،
والدعاة إليها بين المسلمين ،
وذلك بساط قد طوي ، 

وإن كثيراً من المسلمين ليعادوننا 
ولا ذنب لنا عندهم ،
إلا الانتصار للسنـّة السنيـّة ،
والدعوة إلى الله ورسوله بالحق
لا بالأهواء ) [1] .


============
[1] - انظر الجزء 2 ، ص 464 من فتاوى محمد رشيد .

===============
الرد على الخرافيين[محمد علوي مالكي]

الرد على الصوفي المبتدع المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي





داعية الشرك[محمد علوي مالكي]الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فهذا* *مولد ابن الديبع** ، 
وهو المولد المشهور في كثير من البلدان ; 
كما يذكر ذلك* *المالكي* *. 

وقد اقتطف لنا* *الشيخ محمد رشيد رحمه الله* *
مقتطفات قد تدل على صحة وحقيقة 
ما يقوله السائل عن الطالب الغريب ;
بأن في قصة مولد ابن الديبع** كذباً وخرافات** ،
وقد يكون هذا* *المولد* *نموذجاً للموالد الأخرى .

**وقد تحصلنا على نسخة من* *مولد ابن الديبع** ،
مما أخرجه وعلق عليه* *محمد علوي المالكي** ،
وهو منسوب إلى الحافظ المحدث عبدالرحمن الشيباني ،
فوجدناه هو* *المولد* *الذي اطلع عليه**
الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا رحمه الله** ،
وسخر منه واستهزأ بمؤلفه ،
ووصفه* *بالجهل* *، 

وفيه الحديثان اللذان* *أنكرهما* *الشيخ محمد رشيد .
ولعل* *المالكي* *قد تصرف في الحديث الأول* *فحذف منه** :
**إن قريشاً كانت نوراً بين يدي الله تبارك وتعالى . 
**
وقد رأينا في مولد السخاوي هذه العبارة مثبتة 
من حديث ابن عباس ، 
وذكره السخاوي عن القاضي عياض في الشفاء بلا سند . 

ويظهر لنا أن* *المالكي* *حينما تصرف
**بحذف ما حذف** من الحديث ; 
كان يقصد من ذلك تمرير هذا الحديث
دون أن يكون فيه**
ما يلفت النظر** .

**وسواء عندنا صدر ذلك المولد عن ابن الديبع المحدث الشهير ،
أم صدر عن غيره بذلك الاسم ،
أم* *انتحل* *اسم ابن الديبع ليكون في ذلك* *ترويج* *لهذا المولد ;

**فالواجب على طالب العلم أن يعرف الرجال بالحق،
لا أن يعرف الحق بالرجال ،
**
ولعل الله سبحانه وتعالى يتيح لنا فرصة أخرى

لنتتبع كتب الموالد التي استعرضها المالكي ، 

ونقول عن كل مولد ما يظهر لنا فيه من حق أو باطل ، 

جاعلين في الاعتبار غض النظر عن مؤلفه مهما كان ، 

فإن الرجال يعرفون بالحق 

كما قلنا .
**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وبعد ، 

فقد انتهت وقفاتنا مع* *المالكي 
**في* *رسالته البتراء** ، 

ونكرر أسفنا وتأثرنا من* *القسوة
**التي آثرنا أن يشتمل عليها أسلوبنا
في رد* *ترهاته وأباطيله* *،

ويعلم الله أن الباعث لهذا الأسلوب القاسي 
الغيرة لحق الله ، 
والغضب مما يغضب الله ، 
والتقرب إليه تعالى
برد ما ينافي تحقيق* *التوحيد* *وكماله ، 
والاقتداء برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
في* *حماية جناب التوحيد** ، 
وسد كل ذريعة توصل إلى انتهاك حرماته ، 
والتمعّـر غيرة لله 
في نسبة ما هو محض حق الله* *لغير** الله .

**نصيحتي للمالكي

وكم كنت أتمنى أن يكون المالكي 
وهو يذكر أنه أحد أسباط رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ; 
أن يسلك مسالك جده صلوات الله وسلامه عـليه ; 
في تقـدير الله حق قـدره ، 
وإنزال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
المنزلة التي أنزله الله إياها ، 

فلا إفراط ولا تفريط ،
ولا غلو ولا تنطع ،
ولا إطراء ولا تفيهق ،

فهو عبد الله ورسوله ، 
أرسله الله رحمة للعالمين بشيراً ونذيراً ،
وداعياً إلى الله بإذنه وسراجاً منيراً :

{ قُلْ مَا كُنْتُ بِدْعًا مِنَ الرُّسُلِ
وَمَا أَدْرِي مَا يُفْعَلُ بِي وَلا بِكُمْ }[1] .
*

*==========*
*[1] - سورة الأحقاف ، الآية : 9 .
**
**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*{ قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ
يُوحَى إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ } [1] .

{ قُلْ سُبْحَانَ رَبِّي 
هَلْ كُنْتُ إِلاَّ بَشَرًا رَسُولا } [2] .

{ وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ 
قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ } [3] .

( إياكم والغلو ،
فإنما أهلك من كان قبلكم الغلو ) .

( لا تطروني 
كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم ،
إنما أنا عبد 
فقولوا 
عبدُ الله ورسوله ) .

( قولوا بقولكم أو بعض قولكم 
ولا يستهوينكم الشيطان ) .

( هلك المتنطعون .
هلك المتنطعون .
هلك المتنطعون ) .

==========
[1] - سورة الكهف ، الآية : 110 .
[2] - سورة الإسراء ، الآية : 93 .
[3] - سورة آل عمران ، الآية : 144 .

===============
الرد على الخرافيين[محمد علوي مالكي]

الرد على الصوفي المبتدع المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي





داعية الشرك[محمد علوي مالكي]الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أنصح المالكي أن يتقي الله ربه ،
وأن يعرف قدر ربه الحيّ القيوم 
مالك الملك ذي الجلال والإكرام ،
ربه الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيء ،
وهو يجير ولا يُجار عليه ، 
أحاط بكل شيء علماً ، 
وضمن لكل عامل حقه

{ فَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْرًا يَرَهُ 
وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ شَرًّا يَرَهُ }[1] ،

{ لا يُغَادِرُ صَغِيرَةً وَلا كَبِيرَةً إِلاَّ أَحْصَاهَا }[2] ،

صاحب الفضل والمنن والنعم ، 
أياديه لا تُعَد، 
ونعمه لا تحصى ،
فسبحانه من إله عظيم ،
وتعالى عما يقول الظالمون علواً كبيراً .
وأتمنى من المالكي 
أن يجعل كتاب الله تعالى
منهاج حياته العلمية والعملية ،
وأن يجعل سنـّة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
نبراساً يستضيئ به فيما يقوله ويفعله ،
وأن يجعل السلف الصالح
من صحابة وتابعين وأتباعهم 
قدوته في الاتجاه ،

وأن يترسم نهج ما كان عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ،
فذلك نهج الفرقة الناجية من النار .
إنه بذلك يضمن سعادة الدنيا والآخرة ، 
ويرضي بهذا الاتجاه السليم طموحه ،
فإن الطموح النافع للعبد حقيقة
هو الطموح إلى ما فيه السعادة بالجنة
والنجاة من النار .

==========
[1] - سورة الزلزلة ، الآية : 7 – 8 .
[2] - سورة الكهف ، الآية : 49 .

===============
الرد على الخرافيين[محمد علوي مالكي]

الرد على الصوفي المبتدع المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي





داعية الشرك[محمد علوي مالكي]الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأنصح* *المالكي**
**أن يراجع مدلول قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام:

( من التمس رضا الله بسخط الناس ;
*رضي الله عنه وأرضى الناس عنه* ، 

ومن التمس رضا الناس بسخط الله ; 
*سخط الله عليه وأسخط الناس عليه* ).

**وأنصح* *المالكي
**أن يتنكب عن* *طرق البـدع والضلال** ،
فهي معـاول هدم* *وتخريب* *،
وتمكين لإبليس* *واتباع إبليس**
أن يشوهوا محيا هذا الدين الحنيف ،
ويدخلوا فيه الأفكار* *الوهمية* *،
والاستحسانات الصادرة من نفوس* *حاقدة* *،
أو عقول* *ساذجة* *،
مما يعتبر سبّـة على هذا الدين ،
وثغرات نقص* *وازدراء* *.

**فقد بالغ صلى الله عليه وسلم 
في** التحذير عن الابتداع* *مطلقاً ،
فقال :
(* *إياكم ومحدثات الأمور** ،
فإن كل محدثة* *بدعة* *، 
وكل بدعة* *ضلالة* *،
وكل ضلالة* *في النار** ) .

وقال :
( من* *أحدث* *في أمرنا هذا 
**ما ليس منه
فهو رد** ) .

**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقال :

(* *عليكم بسنتي
وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين** من بعدي ، 
عضّوا عليها بالنواجذ ) .

**وقال : 

( تركتكم على* *المحجّة البيضاء**
ليلها كنهارها
**لا يزيغ عنها إلا هالك** ) .

**وقال : 

( افترقت اليهود على إحدى وسبعين فرقة ،
وافترقت النصارى على اثنتين وسبعين فرقة ،
وستفترق هذه الأمة على ثلاث وسبعين فرقة ،
كلها في النار
**إلا واحدة* *،
قلنا : من هي يا رسول الله ؟ ، 
قال : 
من كان على مثل 
ما أنا عليه اليوم وأصحابي ) .

**وعن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال : 

خط رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خطاً بيده ،
ثم قال: " هذه سبيل الله مستقيماً " ، 

ثم خط خطوطاً عن يمين ذلك الخط وعن شماله، 
ثم قال: 
" وهذه السبل ليس منها سبيل إلا عليه شيطان يدعو إليه " ، 

ثم قرأ : 
{ وَأَنَّ هَذَا صِرَاطِي مُسْتَقِيمًا فَاتَّبِعُوهُ 
وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا السُّبُلَ 
فَتَفَرَّقَ بِكُمْ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ }[1] ) .

رواه أحمد والنسائي والدارمي
وابن حاتم والحاكم وصححه .
*

*============**[1] - سورة الأنعام ، الآية : 153 .
*
*
**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأتمنى من المالكي
وكل ما أتمناه نحوه في صالحه حالاً ومآلاً ;
أتمنى أن يتخلى عما هو عليه 
من زعامة بدعية ، 
تتضح آثارها فيما يقدمه أتباعه السذج 
من الخضوع والخنوع،
المتمثل في لحس أياديه ، 
والتماس البركات من أثوابه وآثاره ،
وما يقدمه لهم من المنكرات 
والبدعيات 
والشركيات ،
المتثمل نوعها في كتابه الذميم 
( الذخائر المحمدية ) ، 

فهذه زعامة وهمية
ترتكز على قواعد الضلال 
والإضلال 
والادعاء ، 

وستكون عواقبها 
عواقب بقاء أبي طالب على ملة عبد المطلب ،

وحينها سيتذكر المالكي 

قول الله تعالى :

{ وَيَوْمَ يَعَضُّ الظَّالِمُ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ
يَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي اتَّخَذْتُ مَعَ الرَّسُولِ * 
يَاوَيْلَتَا لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أَتَّخِذ فُلانًا خَلِيلا *
لَقَدْ أَضَلَّنِي عَنِ الذِّكْرِ بَعْدَ إِذْ جَاءَنِي }[1] .

============
[1] - سورة الفرقان ، الآية : 27 – 29

===============
الرد على الخرافيين[محمد علوي مالكي]

الرد على الصوفي المبتدع المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي





داعية الشرك[محمد علوي مالكي]الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقبل أن أختم كتـابي هذا ; 
يسرني إيراد خاتمـة ختـم بهـا فضيلة الشيـخ أبو بكـر الجزائري ، 
كتابه** الإنصاف فيما قيل في المولد من الغلو والإجحاف** ،
فقد قال جزاه الله خيراً : 

**خـاتـمــة :-**

لعل بعضاً ممن يقرأون هذه الرسالة قد يتساءلون قائلين :
إذا كان* *المولد النبوي الشريف**بدعة محرّمة كسائر البدع** ; 
لمَ سكت عنها العلماء وتركوها حتى ذاعت وشاعت ،
وأصبحت كجزء من عقائد المسلمين ،
أليس من الواجب عليهم أن ينكروها 
قبل استفحال أمرها وتأصلها** ؟** 
ولمَ لمْ يفعلوا* *؟؟** .

**ونجيب الإخوة المتسائلين ،
فنقول :
**
لقد** أنكر هذه البدعة** العلماء من يوم ظهورها ، 
وكتبوا في ردها الرسائل ،
ومن قُدِّر له الإطلاع على كتاب 
**المدخل لابن الحاج** 
عرف ذلك وتحققه .

ومن بين الردود القيمة
رسالة الشيح تاج الدين عمر بن علي اللخمي الإسكندري الفقيه المالكي ، 
صاحب شرح الفاكهاني على رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني ،
والتي سماها
(* *المورد في الكلام على المولد* *) 
وسنثبت نصها في هذه الخاتمة .

**غير أن الأمم في عصور انحطاطها
تضعف عن الاستجابة لداعي الخير والإصلاح ;
**
بقدر قوتها على الاستجابة لداعي الشر والفساد ، 

لأن الجسم المريض يؤثر فيه أدنى أذى يصيبه ،
والجسم الصحيح لا يؤثر فيه إلا أكبر أذى وأقواه .

**ومن الأمثلة المحسوسة**
أن الجار الصحيح القوي تعجز عن هدمه المعاول والفؤوس ،
والجار المتداعي للسقوط يسقط بهبة ريح أو ركلة رجل . 

ولذا فلا يدل بقاء هذه* *البدعة* *وتأصلها في المجتمع الإسلامي
على عدم إنكار العلماء لها ،
*
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وها هي ذي رسالة تاج الدين الفاكهاني 
في تقديمها شاهد على ذلك :
قال رحمه الله تعالى 
بعد أن حمد الله وأثنى عليه بما هو أهله : 

أما بعد :

فإنه قد تكرر سؤال جماعة من المباركين
عن الاجتماع الذي يعمله بعض الناس في شهر ربيع الأول
ويسمونه المولد ، 
هل له أصل في الشرع ، 
أو هو بدعة وحدث في الدين ؟؟ 
وقصدوا الجواب عن ذلك مبيناً ،
والإيضاح عنه معيناً 
فقلت وبالله التوفيق :

لا أعلم لهذا المولد أصلاً في كتاب ولا سنة ،
ولم يُـنقل عمله عن أحد من علماء الأمة ،
الذين هم القدوة في الدين ،
المتمسكون بآثار المتقدمين ،
بل هو بدعة أحدثها المبطلون ،
وشهوة نفس اعتنى بها الأكالون ،

بدليل أنا إذا أدرنا عليها الأحكام الخمسة :
قلنا إما أن يكون واجباً أو مندوباً أو مباحاً أو مكروهاً أو محرماً ، 

وليس هو : 
بواجب إجماعاً ولا مندوباً ،
لأن حقيقة المندوب ما طلبه الشارع من غير ذم على تركه ، 
وهذا لم يأذن فيه الشارع 
ولا فعله الصحابة 
ولا التابعون 
ولا العلماء المتدينون فيما علمت .

وهذا جوابي عنه بيـن يدي الله تعـالى 
إن عنه سُـئلت .

ولا جائزاً ولا بمباحاً ، 
لأن الابتداع في الدين 
ليس مباحاً بإجماع المسلمين .

**فلم يبقَ إلا أن يكون* *مكروهاً* *أو* *محرماً* *، 

وحينئذ يكون الكلام في فصلين ،
والتفرقة بين حالين :

**أحدهما :**

أن يعمله رجل من عين ماله لأهله وأصحابه في عياله،
لا يجاوزون في ذلك الاجتماع أكل الطعام ، 
ولا يقترفون شيئاً من الآثام .

هذا الذي وصفناه بأنه
**بدعة مكروهة وشناعة** ،
إذ* لم يفعله أحد
*من متقدمي أهل الطاعة ،
الذين هم فقهاء الإسلام ، 
وعلماء الأنام، سرج الأزمنة، وزين الأمكنة .

**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والثاني :**

أن تدخله الجناية ، وتقوى به العناية ، 
حتى يعطي أحدهم الشيء ونفسه تتبعه ،
وقلبه يُؤلمه ويُوجعه ، 
لما يجد من ألم الحيف . 

**وقد قال العلماء :
**
أخذ* *المال* *بالحياء كأخذه بالسيف ،

لا سيما إن انضاف إلى ذلك شيء من* *الغناء* *مع البطون الملآى ،
وآلات* *الباطل* *من الدفوف والشابات ، 
*
*واجتماع الرجال مع** الشباب المرد** ، 
**والنساء الفاتنات** إما مختلطات بهم أو مشرفات ، 
**والرقص* *بالتثني والانعطاف ،
والاستغراق في* *اللهو**
ونسيان يوم المخاف .
*
*وكذلك النساء إذا اجتمعن على انفرادهن ،
رافعات أصواتهن بالتهتيك والتطريب في الإنشاد ، 
والخروج في التلاوة والذكر غير المشروع ، والأمر المعتاد ، 
غافلات 
عن قوله تعالى : 
{ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَبِالْمِرْصَاد ِ } ،

وهذا الذي لا يختلف في تحريمه اثنان ،
ولا يستحسنه ذوو المروءة الفتيان ، 

وإنما يحلو ذلك لنفوس موتى القلوب ، 
وغير المستقلين من الآثام والذنوب . 
وأزيدك أنهم يرونه من العبادات ،
لا من الأمور المنكرات المحرمات ، 
فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون )[1] اهـ .

وأخيراً أتمنى من الله تعالى أن يهديه ، ويصلحه ،
ويردّه إلى جادة الصراط المستقيم ، 
وآخر دعوانا 
أن الحمد لله رب العالمين ، 
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد 
وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين .

حرر في 3 / 8 / 1402 هـ

أعـده وكـتبه

عبدالله بن سليمان بن منيع
القاضي بمحكمة التمييز بمكة المكرمة
وعضو هيئة كبار العلماء
*

*===========**[1] - انظر : الإنصاف ، ص 53 – 55 . الشيخ أبو بكر الجزائري .
*
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*شـكـر واعتـذار*
*
قبل أن أضع القلم مودعاً القارئ العزيز ،
أجد ضميري يطالبني وبإلحاح بالغ 
بأن أتقدم بشكري وتقديري إلى
الرئاسة العامة لإدارات البحوث العلمية والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد ،
وعلى رأسها سماحة رئيسها الجليل ،
العالم العامل ، المجاهد في الله حق جهاده ،
شيخنا عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز ،

وفضيلة نائبه الصديق الشيخ ابراهيم بن صالح آل الشيخ ،
وفضيلة كاتبه وأمين سره التقي الصالح
إبراهيم بن عبدالرحمن الحصين ، 
وفضيلة الدكتور الصديق الصدوق ،
والجندي المجهول في ميدان العلم والدعوة إلى الله 
الشيخ محمد بن سعد الشويعر 
رئيس تحرير مجلة البحوث الإسلامية .

**لهؤلاء جميعاً ولغيرهم
ممن كان له فضل النظر في هذا الكتاب قبل طبعه ،
وتقديم الملاحظة والتوجيه والاستدراك ،
**وأخص منهم شيخنا الجليل عبد الرزاق عفيفي ،
والزميلين الشيخين :
الشيخ عبد الله بن عبدالرحمن بن بسام ، 
والشيخ محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين .* *

أقدم لهؤلاء جميعاً شكري وتقديري ،
والابتهال إلى الله تعالى ألا يحرمهم أجر ما يقومون به
من مجهودات مشكورة في سبيل الدفاع عن 
**عقيدة أهل السنـّة والجماعة* *،

وألا يحرمهم أجر ما قدموه لي من عون 
في سبيل خروج هذا الكتـاب ،
كجزء من الدفاع عن هذه العقيدة ، 
والإبقاء على صفائها ووضوحها 
محجّـة بيضاء ، ليلها كنهارها ،
لا يزيغ عنها إلا هالك .

**وأكرر شكري وتقديري لفضيلة الدكتور محمد الشويعر ،
فقد قام بالعبء الأكبر في سبيل إخراج هذا الكتاب
في طبعة جيدة ومصححة ، 
فجزاه الله خيراً ،
وثقّل بما قدمه موازينه يوم القيامة .

ولا أنسى
وأنا لا أزال في موضوع شكر من يستحق مني الشكر ; 
أن أترحم على* *شيخنا الجليل الشيخ عبدالله بن حميد* *،
وأدعو الله أن يسكنه فسيح جناته ،
وألا يحرمه أجر ما في هذا الكتاب ،
من دفاع عن العقيدة ، 
**ورد للمنكر والضلال .**فقد كان رحمه الله ، 
وجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ،* *
هو الموجه الأول لي في ذلك ،
وهو المشير عليَّ بتولي الرد على* *المالكي* *.
*
*وأعتذر للقارئ الكريم 
عن القصور في إيفاء الموضوع ما يستحقه
من العناية العلمية في رد المنكر ، 

لا سيما من كان من القرآء 
على جانب قوي من الإحساس والشعور
بإنكار ما جاء به محمد علوي مالكي
من المنكرات والضلالات ، 

فهذا مني جهد مقـل ،
وخير الصدقة جهد المقـل .

والله المستعان ، 
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد
وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 

المؤلف
**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المراجع والمصادر
**1 - القرآن الكريم .
2 - تفسير ابن كثير .
3 - تفسير ابن جرير الطبري .
4 - تفسير القرطبي .
5 - صحيح البخاري .
6 - صحيح مسلم .

7 - سنن النسائي .
8 - مسند الإمام أحمد .
9 - سنن أبي دواد .
10 - سنن الترمذي .
11 - سنن ابن ماجه .

12 - فتح الباري في شرح البخاري ، 
لابن حجر العسقلاني .

13 - شرح صحيح مسلم ، للنووي .
14 - منتقى الأخبار للمجد وشرحه نيل الأوطار ، للشوكاني .
15 - قيام الليل ، لأبي عبدالله محمد بن نصر المروزي .
16 - جامع العلوم والحكم ، لابن رجب .
17 - تحفة الأحوذي ، للمباركفوري .

18 - كتاب التوحيد الذي هو حق الله على العبيد ،
للشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب .

19 - فتح المجيد في شرح كتاب التوحيد ،
للشيخ عبدالرحمن بن حسن .

20 - مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ،
جمع الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن قاسم .

21 - اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم ،
لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية .

22 - الإعتصام ، للشاطبي .
23 - المدخل ، لابن الحاج .
24 - تنبيه الغافلين ، لابن النحاس .
25 - المغنى ، لابن قدامه .
26 - فتاوى محمد رشيد رضا .

27 - الإنصاف فيما قيل في المولد من الغلو والإجحاف ،
لأبي بكر الجزائري .

28 - ملف قرارات هيئة كبار العلماء .
*
*
**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*حوار مع المالكي* 

*في ردِّ** ضلالاته ومنكراته*


*معالي* *الشيخ :* 
*عبدالله بن سليمان بن منيع*
*جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*


http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=88&book=1225

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
**محتويـات الكتـاب


- مقدمة الكتاب
لسماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز .

- تقديم وإعذار بقلم المؤلف .

- مقتطفات من قرار هيئة كبار العلماء في حق المذكور .

- نماذج من ضلالات المالكي ومنكراته 
منقولة من كتاب الذخائر المحمدية .

- تمهيد وتأصيل .

- رأي المالكي في حكم الاحتفال بالمولد ، ومناقشته .

- رأي المالكي أن الاحتفال بالمولد لا يلزم أن يكون في ليلة مخصوصة ،
ومناقشته بعدة وقفات .

- دعوى المالكي
أن الاحتفالات بالمولد نوع من أنواع الدعوة إلى الله ومناقشته .

- عقيدتنا في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
طبقاً لما جاء في كتاب الله وسنة رسول الله .

- منزلة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في نفوسنا .

- خيبة الأمل فيما عقدناه على المالكي من خير ونفع وصلاح .

- أدلة المالكي على جواز الاحتفال بالمولد ، ومناقشتها وردها :

- الدليل الأول :
الاحتفال بالمولد تعبير عن الفرحة بالمصطفى ، 
ومناقشة المالكي بعدة وقفات انتهينا بها إلى بطلان ذلك الدليل .

- الدليل الثاني : 
كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يعظم يوم ولادته بصيامه .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات انتهت إلى بطلانه .

- الدليل الثالث :
أن الفرح به صلى الله عليه وسلم مطلوب بأمر القرآن .
- مناقشته بذكر ما ذكره مشاهير المفسرين .

- الدليل الرابع :
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يلاحظ ارتباط الزمان بالحوادث الدينية ،
وتمثيله بالأمر بصيام يوم عاشوراء .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ورده .

- الدليل الخامس :
أن الاحتفال بالمولد بدعة حسنة .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات .

- الدليل السادس :
أن المولد يبعث على الصلاة والسلام المطلوبين .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات .

- الدليل السابع :
أن المولد يشتمل على شيئ من سيرة الرسول والتعريف به .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ورده .

- الدليل الثامن :
أن الاحتفال بالمولد تعرض لمكافآته صلى الله عليه وسلم .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات .

- الدليل التاسع :
أن معرفة شمائله صلى الله عليه وسلم تستدعي كمال الإيمان به .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل العاشر : 
أن تعظيمه صلى الله عليه وسلم مشروع .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل الحادي عشر :
أن اليوم الذي ولد فيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل من يوم الجمعة ،
وقد جاءت النصوص بفضل يوم الجمعة .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات .

- الدليل الثاني عشر :
المولد أمر يستحسنه العلماء والمسلمون في جميع البلاد .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل الثالث عشر :
أن المولد اجتماع ذكر وصدقة .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات .

- الدليل الرابع عشر :
أن الله قص على نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنباء الرسل لتثبيت فؤاده إلخ .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل الخامس عشر :
ليس كل ما لم يفعله السلف بدعة إلخ .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل السادس عشر :
ليست كل بدعة محرمة إلخ .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات .

- الدليل الثامن عشر : 
احتجاجه بقول الشافعي ما أحدث وخالف نصاً فهو البدعة الضالة إلخ .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل التاسع عشر : 
كل ما تشمله الأدلة الشرعية 
ولم يقصد بإحداثه مخالفة ولم يشتمل على منكر فهو من الدين .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل العشرون : 
الاحتفال بالمولد احياء لذكرة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم إلخ .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل الحادي والعشرون :
مشروعية المولد إنما تكون فيما خلا من المنكرات المذمومة إلخ .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- افتراء المالكي على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية بإجازته المولد .

- رد ذلك عليه بنقل كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في البدعة ،
ورده تقسيمها وإنكاره لمجموعة من البدع ومنها بدعة المولد .

- مفهوم المولد في نظر المالكي .
- مناقشة هذا المفهوم بعدة وقفات .

- رأي المالكي في القيام في المولد .
- مناقشة هذا الرأي بعد وقفات .

- استحسان المالكي القيام في المولد
لمجموعة وجوه جرى مناقشتها ثم ردها .
مولد ابن الديبع ومافيه من منكرات .

فتوى الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا في حكم المولد بصفة عامة .
ورأيه في مولد ابن الديبع .

- نصيحتنا للمالكي .
فتوى للشيخ تاج الدين الفاكهاني في حكم المولد .
شكر واعتذار .

-المراجع


*
*===========

{ وَانْظُرْ إِلَىٰ إِلَٰهِكَ

الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا 

لَنُحَرِّقَنَّه ُ

ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ

فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا }
**
===============
*
*﴿ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا الْعِجْلَ
سَيَنَالُهُمْ غَضَبٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ
وَذِلَّةٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا
وَكَذَٰلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُفْتَرِينَ ﴾

**===============
**
﴿ وَأُشْرِبُوا فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْعِجْلَ بِكُفْرِهِمْ* 
*
قُلْ بِئْسَمَا يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِهِ إِيمَانُكُمْ 

إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ ﴾

*
*===============
الرد على الخرافيين[محمد علوي مالكي]

الرد على الصوفي المبتدع المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي





داعية الشرك[محمد علوي مالكي]الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الرد على كتاب شفاء القلوب للمالكي*


*لفضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*


الرد على كتاب شفاء القلوب للمالكي - *سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي* | طريق الإسلام


*===============*
*الرد على* *الخرافيين**[**محمد علوي مالكي**]*

*الرد على الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* *محمد علوي مالكي*





*داعية الشرك**[**محمد علوي مالكي**]**الصوفي*

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الصوفية 


الشريط الأول*


*لفضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*


الصوفية - الشريط الأول - *سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي* | طريق الإسلام

*===============
الرد على الخرافيين[محمد علوي مالكي]
الرد على الصوفي المبتدع المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




داعية الشرك[محمد علوي مالكي]الصوفي
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

> جزاك الله  خيرا ابا فراس 
> هؤلاء قوم قد ابتدعوا وركبوا بحور البدع
> فصاروا فى اعين اتباعهم  كأنهم علماء
> فهم علماء سوء وشر وفساد
> نسأل الله العفو والعافيه
> يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على دينك



*شكرا لمرورك يا أستاذ ابن الصديق

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

> موفق إن شاء الله



*مشكور على طيب المرور يا أستاذ علاوة*

----------

